# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Kontributi i shkenctarëve islam në shkencë

## Bleti002

FJALA SHKENCORE NE KUR'AN

Në bazë të çkahit konkludojmë se Kur'ani ngjanë në qenje të gjallë, kurse fjala Kur'anore në qelizë...? Qelizat përtrihen dhe në një qenje të gjallë në të shumtën e rasteve përngjajnë në njëratjetrën, kurrë nuk përsëriten por gjithherë ndryshohen. Një gjë e njëjtë është edhe te fjala Kur'anore. Vërejmë se po ato fjalë përsëriten me qindra herë në Kur'an, po në të njëjtën kohë konstatojmë se ato nuk janë përsëritje. Fjala Kur'anore çdoherë ka domethënije e kuptim të ri. Na shpije kah tërësia në hollësitë. Degëzohet në degë sikurse fara që jep rrënjën, trungun, degët dhe gjethet, pastaj lulet dhe frytin... Ajo gjithnjë është (të themi) portokalli, që nëpërmes hollësive të tija shfaqet kërcyelli i vërtetë i portokallit. Ajo është lidhshmëri organike, përkatësisht KRIJESË e gjallë. Edhe sikur disa herë ta lexojmë Kur'anin, çdo herë do të kuptojmë diçka të re në të. Ta marrim përshembull fjalën Shkencë në Kur`an. Do të vërejmë se shkenca në fillim vjen në kuptimin rrethorë, në formë vështrimi, në krijimin e qiejve dhe të tokës. Pak më tejë do të shohim se si vështrimi do të detajizohet:Si janë krijuar devet, dhe si është ngjitur qielli, si janë përqëndruar malet dhe si është krijuar toka... Kjo është biologji, astrologji, gjeologji, gjeografi dhe dituri tjera sot të njohura. Kur'ani, pastaj na hedh kundrimin në anën tjetër: Thuaj: Udhëtoni nëpër botë dhe shikoni si kanë përfunduar ata më parë... Ky është një vështrim historik, ose: Udhëtoni nëpër botë që të shihni ate që Ai e ka krijuar prej asgjësë (hiçit)... Ky është vështrim mbi evolocjonin dhe vështrimi mbi racat. 

Ta vështrojmë ajetin vijues: Ne çojmë erëra të cilat pllenojnë (mbarësojnë)... Mufesirët e hershëm, këtë ajet e komentuan si alegori. Erërat i ndjekin rërët dhe zbret shi i cili e pllenon tokën. Sot, kjo është fakt se era i ndjek rërët e elektrizuara pozitive dhe ndeshen me ato negative, atëherë pasojnë vetëtimët, bubullimat dhe zbret shiu. Dhe e dyta, sot dijmë se bota bimore ekzistojnë mashkull dhe femër. Me ndihmën e erës, ecila e shpërndanë pluhurin prej lules në lule, kryen mardhënijes seksuale (të tyre) dhe kështu bota vazhdon më tejë. 

I Lartësuar është Ai që krijoi çifte të gjitha (dy lloje) nga çka mbinë nga toka, nga vetë at (njerëzit) dhe nga çka ata nuk dijnë. (Jasin:36). Njeriut të shekullit të shtatë asnjëherë nuk i shkoi mendja se edhe materia e bimët në përgjithsi janë çifte. Rryma elektrike e zbuluar kohëve të fundit nuk është gjë tjetër veç rezultat i dy poleve (negative dhe pozitive). Thërmia e atomit që deri vonë mendohejk se është pjesa më e vogel e materies përbëhet nga bërthama të cilen e rrethojnë elektronet, kurse vetë bërthama e atomit përbëhet nga protonet dhe neutronet. Pra çdo gjë në gjithësi (veç Allahut të vetëm) është çift. 

Ata të cilët përveç Allahut marrin mbrojtës, janë të ngjajshëm me merimangën, të cilat vehtes i thurin shtëpi, kurse shtëpia më e dobët, vërtetë është shtëpia e merimangës, le ta dijnë (El Enkebut : 41) Vemendjen e tërheq fjalia Shtëpia e merimangës është më e dobëta... Aty nuk thuhet pejza ose rrjeta, por shtëpia. Kjo i ka shkaqet dhe arsyet e veta. Shkenca zbuloj se pejza e (rrjetës së) merimangës, është më e fuqishme se ato prej çelikut, për tri herë. Eshtë gjithashtu më e fuqishme dhe më elastike sesa peri i mundafshtë. Ajo për merimangën paraqet kështjellë dhe strehimore të sigurtë. Pse Kur'ani atëherë thotë se Ajo është më e dobëta, duke e përfunduar ajetin me fjalën: Sikur ta dijnë ata këtë. Kjo msheftësi u zbulua kohëve të fundit: - Merimanga femër është ndërtuese e shtëpisë. Ajo e thurë rrjetën dhe sundon në teritorin e saj. Pas mbarësimit (femra) e mbytë mashkullin dhe e han. Të rinjt, posa dalin prej vezëve e hanë njëritjetrin. Çdo mysafir që i afrohet rrjetës, ajo e mbytë dhe e han. Ajo pra është zhdukëse e jo shtëpi. Ajo është shtëpia më e dobët për të gjith ata që duan të strehohen. Shkenca vetëm tash po i zbulon thënijet e Kur'anit para më shumë se 14 shekujsh. 

Falënderimi i qoftë Atij që ka krijue çift prej çdo gjëje, çka mungullon prej tokës dhe prej vetë atyre (çift dhe prej atyre që ata nuk dijnë. (Jasin : 36) Ka qenë e njohur se i Gjithdijshmi i ka krijue në çifte, njerzit, shtëzët, xhinët e edhe bimët, por jo edhe sendet: Edhe prej çdo gjëje ne krijuam çift për ju që mendoni. Shkenca i zbuloj edhe këto: - Elektriciteti e ka polin pozitiv dhe negativ,- Magnetizmi është i polizuar në dy anët,- Në atom gjenden elektronet dhe pozitronet, prutonet e neutronet.- Në kiminë organike, ekzistojnë molekula e djathtë dhe e mëngjër, - Në kohën e fundit, përveç materjes u zbulua edhe antimaterja. Shkenca, u pajtua me Kur'anin se kosmosi është i krijuar në gjashtë etapa: - Arkaike (më e vjetra)- Parapalezoike (gjendje e flakët),- Eozoike (lajmrohet jeta e parë),- Palezoike (peshqit),- Neozoike (shtazët), dhe - Kenozoike (më të përsosurat). 

Ne kemi mësue se para miljarda vitesh, bota ishte një copë materje dhe ngjau EKSPLODIMI I MADH në thelbin e asaj mase të madhe të materjes dhe copat e mëdha të materjes filluan të fluturojnë në të gjitha anët. Nga ky eksplodim është krijuar sistemi Diellorë dhe Galaksia. Këto janë zbulimet që shkeca i bëri kohëve të fundit. Kurse një arab analfabet në shkretirë, përpara më shumë se 1400 vjetësh, ka mundë të dijë për teorinë e EKSPLODIMIT TE MADH dhe RRITJEN E GJITHESISË, apo jo?! Dhe ja çka ka thënë sipas udhëzimit të Zotit: A nuk e shohin mosbesimtarët se qiejt dhe toka kan qenë një tërësi, porse ne i kemi ndarë në pjesë pjesë...? Ai është icili e ka krijue natën dhe ditën, Diellin dhe Hënën. Tëtëra notojnë nën kupën e qiellit... (XXI:33). Nëse i shtrojmë një pyetje një biologu, Kurë ka filluar jeta? Ai do të na thoshte se jo fort moti shkenca e zbuloj që para miljarda vitesh metrja ecenciale në detë ka filluar të prodhojë protoplazmën, prej së cilës ka rrjellë ameba, e prej atij lloçi të detit janë zhvilluar të tëra gjallesat. Me fjalë tjera, tërë jeta rrjell nga deti, nga uji... Para 14 shekujsh, sigurisht se asnjëfar shkenctari apo poeti nuk do të ja qëllonte këtij zbulimi shkencorë, kurse analfabeti i shkretirës, i udhëzuar prej Allahut tha: ...Dhe ne nga uji krijojmë çdo gjë të gjallë. A nuk do të besojnë. Ve tëm sot shkenca zbuloi se materia në fillim ishte një tërsi e palëvizshme dhe se ishte në formë të gaztë, e nxehtë, e trashë dhe ngjitur, pastaj u shkaktua nji shpërthim (me urdhërin e Allahut) në kët materie para më shumë se 5.000.000.000.000 vjetësh. Kështuqë ajo tërësi filloi të zhvillohet dhe të largohet, ndërsa materia u vu në lëvizje të përhershme, siç thotë Allahu i lartësuar. Dhe qiellin Ne me duert Tona e krijuem, dhe Ne patjeter e zgjerojmë atë. 

Ai (Allahu) e mbulon ditën me natën, që me të shpejtë e ndjek atë... (El-A'rafë:54) ...Ai (Allahu) natën ia mbështjell (vendit të) ditës dhe diten ja mbështjell natës... (Ez-Zumer:5) Ti (O Zot) e fute naten në ditën dhe Ti (O Zot) e fute diten në natë... (Ali Imran:27). Ja pra si Kur'ani paralajmron se nata dhe dita ndjekin njëra tjetren vazhdimisht, e një gjë e tillë nuk ndodhë përveç nëse toka është e rrumbullakët, e kjo është ajo që thirri Galileu (meqë ndoshta nga muslimanët kishte dëgjuar një gjë të tillë), të cilin kisha e ndoqi për ta likuiduar. Jurij Gagarini pas kthimit nga udhëtimi i tij rreth Tokës, tha se kishte vërejtur ndjekje të shpejtë të errësirës dhe dritës mbi tokë për shkak të rrotullimit të saj. 

Mendimtari prendimorë kërkoi të ndajë shkencën nga feja, sepse feja e tij (e krishterë) i thoshte: Pema e cila iu ndalua Ademit, për t'a ngrënë ishte pema e diturisë dhe pasi ai ngrëni prej saj, atij ju shtue dituria (syçeltësia). Kështu shkruan Dhjata e Vjetër (Teurati), kurse klerikët e komentuan se kur Ademi ngrëni nga ajo pemë iu shtue ditunia e amshueshme gjë e cila shkaktoi hidhërimin e Zotit ndaj tij dhe e largoi nga mëshira e Tij. Shkenca përparoi vetëm atëherë kur u muar një kahje krejtësisht e kundërt dhe jo më shumë se para dy shekujve. Kurse para më shumë se 1400 vjetëve Kur'ani filloi revelimin me fjalët: Mëso, Lexo, Studjo... Dietarët e dijnë se cilësia me të cilën Allahu nderoi Ademin ishte e kundërt me atë që ishte thënë në Teuratë. Dituria ishte shkak i ndeerimit të Ademit e jo shkak i përzanies së tij. Në Kur'an 1400 vjet më parë u tha: Mandej e mësyu qiellin (krijimin e qiellit) e ai ishte tym. Dhe atij e edhe tokës i tha 'Qasuni urdhërit Tim me dëshirë apo me dhunë'. Ata të dya thanë: 'po i qasemi me dëshirë. (Fusilet 11). Shkenca njëherë kët tym e quajti mjegull, por vetëm në kohën e fundit zbuloi se ai nuk është mjegull por tym, sepse mjegulla janë të ftohta, kurse ky tym i ekzistencës përmban një sasi të nxehtësisë. Tymi përbëhet nga gaznat e përziera me materie të ngurët e është i errët. I tillë ishte tymi prej të cilit filloi ekzistenca. Prandaj sot shkenca fjalen e gabuar mjegull e zavendësoi me fjalën Tym gjë që Kur'ani e bëri 1400 vjetë më parë. 

Mikroskopi u zbulua në shekullin XVI, kurse shkenca deri në shekullin 19 nuk dinte se njeriu u krijue në etapa. Kur'ani këtë e ka treguar 1400 vjetë më parë kur ka thënë: Çështë me ju që Allahut nuk i shprehni madhërinë që meriton. Kur Ai ju krijoi në disa etapa. (Nuh 13-14). Këto etapa Kur'ani i ka emruar me emra të posaçëm: farë (nutfeh), gjak i ngjizur (alekah), Copë mishi (mugdah), Eshtra (idhamë), dhe në fund mveshja e eshtrave me mish. Shkenca jo fort motit ka zbuluar se njeriu u krijue prej bashkëdyzimit të sekrecioneve të mashkullit dhe femrës. Ajo pikë e spermës përqëndrohet në mitër si një kokërr (farë) gjashtëditëshe. Pra veza e fekonduar fillon e zhvillohet gjashtë ditë para fekondimit. Ajo që ka filluar ndarjen i përngjanë shushunjës (ushujzës). Këtë etapë Kurani e ka përmendur si gjak i ngjizur (aleka). Por në etapën copë mishi (mugdah) i përngjanë një sendi të përtypur në formë çëmçakëzi apo druri. Embrioni merr formen e njeriut pas 40 apo 42 ditëve, sepse në kët periudhë embrioni fillon të marrë veçoritë e njeriut. Kur'ani thotë: Ai ju krijoi juve në barqet e nënave tuaja, krijim pas krijimi (etapë pas etape) në tri errësira... (Ez-Zummer 6). E shkenca sot i spjegon se embrioni zhvillohet në mbrendi të mbështjellësve të errët të cilat janë: 

1. Muri i jashtëm i barkut të femrës, 2. Muri i mitrës, 3. Pëlhura e mbrendshme e cila e mbështjell embrionin. Ndarjet shkencore të zhvillimit embrional në barkun e nënës janë të komplikuara dhe të pakuptimta, sepse kjo ndarje bazohet në numra, të cilat sipas Kur'anit i përmendem më parë. Për ndarjen që spjegon Kur'ani Prof Moor thotë se është ndarje e plotë dhe e përsosur shkencore, ndarje e lehtë e kuptueshme dhe e dobishme. Në një hadithë profeti as ka thënë: Çdo njëri prej jush krijohet në barkun e nënës 40 ditë... Dhe Kur fara (në mitër) mbushë 42 net, Allahu e dërgon një engjëll që i jep formën... Shkenca vetëm kohëve të fundit vërtetoi, se embrioni ditën e 42-të përjeton një ndryshim. 

Eshtë vërtetuar shkencërisht se në kohen e akullt nëpër të cilën veç ka kaluar toka, tokat arabe kan qenë kopshte e lumenj. Akullnajat janë shtresuar në polin e ngrirë të veriut, mandej ka fillue lëvizja e tyre në drejtim të jugut dhe kur i jan afruar gadishullit arabik, natyrisht ka ardhur deri te ndryshimi i klimës. Kështu tokat arabe kan qenë më së shumti në botë të mbuluara me kopshte e lumenj. Shkenca vërteton gjithashtu se kjo gjendje do të përsëritet. Koha e dytë e akullt ka filluar. Këto akullnaja do të lëvizin edhe një herë prej polit të veriut në drejtim të jugut dhe tash janë në rrugë që tu afrohen zonave të afërta me tokat arabe. Njëra prej argumenteve të forta për kët konstatim, eshte ajo që dëgjoni se ;do dimër furtunat e akullta godasin vendet në veri të europës dhe Amerikës. Kjo ka qenë rrugë e gjatë dhe e mundimshme shkencore për ta zbuluar, kurse para 1400 vjetëve Muhamedi as ka thënë: Nuk do të vijë momenti (kataklizma) deri të rikthehen tokat arabe në kopshte e lumenj (transmeton Muslimi, kap. i Zekatit, Njësia 18, hadithi 60). 

Kur'ani thotë: A nuk dinë ata të cilët nuk besuan se qiejt dhe toka ishin të ngjitura, e Ne i ndamë ato të dyja dhe ujin e bëmë bazë të jetës së çdo sendi... (El Enbija 30). Për kët pjesë Kur'anore profesori Alfred Korner njëri ndër shkencarët më të njohur botrorë në lëminë e gjeologjisë tha: Jam i sigurtë se para 1400 vjetëve, personi që nuk kishte far njohurie rreth fizikës bërthamore sipas mendimit tim ishte i pa mundur ta zbulojë atë me anë të mendjes së tij se toka e qiejt kan pasë të njëjtën bazë, etj. 

Para 1400 vjetësh në Kur'an u tha: Ai lejoi dy detet të puqen ndërmjet vete. Ndërmjet atyre të dyve është një pengues që ata të dy nuk e kapërcejnë... (Err-Rrahman 19-20). Shkenca ka aarijtur njohuri se detrat e njelmët nuk janë ashtu siç i shohim ne - një detë, por detra të ndryshme të cilat ndryshojnë nga njëri tjetri me dendësi, njelmësi dhe nxehtësi. Kjo për herë të parë u dijtë më 1942. Me përsosjen e satelitëve dhe me anën e studimeve nga largësia esht bër e mundur të fotografohen zonat detare dhe kufinjt detarë në mes pjesëve të ndryshme oqeanike. Nga andej vërehen detra me ngjyra nga më të ndryshmet. Disa detra i shohim me ngjyrë të kaltër të mbydhur. Disa me ngjyrë të zezë, disa të tjerë anojnë kah ngjyra e gjelbër. Shkaku i ndryshimit të këtyre ngjyrave është ndryshimi i temperaturës mbi sipërfaqen e detrave, mirëpo nëse ndalesh pran deti nuk mund t'i vëresh këto ndryshime. Këto janë mburoja e nuk shihen me anë të teknologjisë. Po me çfar teknologjie i pa Muhamedi as...? Nëse pjesa e dytë e ajetit, shkencërisht vërtetohet kështu, atëherë si spjegohet pjesa e parë tij ku thuhet: Ai lejoi dy detet të puqen në mes vehte... Mendimi i komentatorve të njohur të kuranit thonë se MERXHE ka kuptim etimologjik me përzie. Dhe më në fund shkenca bëri një zbulim tjeter. Detrat përzihen me njëri tjetrin. Ujtar e detit Mesdhe hyjnë në ujin e oqeanit Atlantik dhe anasjelltas, dhe në mes tyre është një pengesë ujore në shkallë të pjerrtë. Uji i dy deteve gjatë kalimit në tjetrin, kalon nëpër kët pengesë e gjatë kalimit nëpër të i humbë veçoritë e tij, e merr veçoritë e detit nëpër të cilin kalon. 

Në kaptinën Err-Rrumë, ajeti 1-3 thuhet: Elif Lam, Mimë. Bizantinët (romakët) u mundën në tokën më të afërt (më të ulët), por pas disfatës së tyre ata do të ngallnjejnë. Kjo na jep me kuptue se ai është vendi më i ulët i rruzullit tokësorë vendi ku u mundën bizantinët, e ai historikisht ishte vendi afër Kudsit (Jerusalemit). Shkenca këtë të vërtetë e zbuloi para pak dekadash. 

Shkenctarët mendojnë dhe thonë se fetarët apo feja ka ndezë luftën ndërmjet njerëzve në tërë boten. Por ne po i pyesim, athua përse pakti i Varshavës, pakti i Natos e Kombet e Bashkuara i montojnë këto armë të shumta bërthamore në kozmos, në detra, mbi tokë e nën të? A mos për shkak fetarë? 

Këshilltari shkencorë i presidentit Karter Frank Pres, kryetar i Akademis së shkencave për Amerikë, shkroi një libër në të cilën paraqiti disa zbulime të reja shkencore. Në të, në faqen 488 ka sqaruar formen e kodrës e cila ka formë shtylle. Në faqen 413 shohim fotografinë e një kodre, ku kodra është një pjesë e vogël, ndërsa rrënjët e thella duken nën shtresen e fundit. Kurse në faqen 435 thotë: Kodrat luajn rrol me rëndësi në përforcimin e kores së sipërfaqes së tokës. Por Kurani kët e ka thënë më shumë se 1400 vjetë më parë: Kurse kodrat ia përforcoi (En Naziat 32). Dhe kodrat i bëri si shtylla (En Nebeë 7), Dhe Ai vuri kodra (të forta) në tokë ashtu që ajo të mos lëkundet me ju (En Nahël 15). 

Profesor Armstrong, astronaut dhe shkenctar i njohu në Amerikë që punon për agjensinë e hulumtimeve astronomike në gjithësi - NASA, vuri në dukje zbulimin e ri shkencorë lidhje me metalin e hekurit. Ai thotë: Në çdo element bashkohen grimca të vogla të elektroneve, protoneve etj, mirëpo që të bashkohen këto grimca në bërthamë të çdo elementi nevoitet fuqi. Fuqia e nevojshme për formimin e atomit të hekurit duhet të jetë sa katër herë energjia e tërë sisietmit diellorë. As energjia e diellit, e tokës, e hënës e saturnit e planeteve tjera së bashku nuk mjafton në formimin e një atomi të hekurit. Nisur nga ky fakt shkenctarët thonë se ky është element i huaj, i cili si i formuar ka arrijtur në tokë e nuk është formuar në të. Kët dukuri Kur'ani e ka sqaruar 14 shekuj më parë kur ka thënë: Ne e kemi zbritur edhe hekurin, që në të ka forcë të fortë dhe dobi për njerëz (El-Hadidë;25). 

Njëmend, ata që mohuan argumentet tona, do t'i hedhim ata në zjarr. Sa herë që u digjen lëkurët atyre, Ne ua ndërrojmë në lëkura të tjera që ta shijojnë dënimin. Allahu është i plotfuqishëm dhe i drejtë në atë që vepron (En-Nisa:56). Vetëm disa vjetë më parë mjekësia zbuloi se dhembjen e ndjen vetëm lëkura ku gjenden shqisat ndijuese. Atëherë a nuk është ajeti i lartshënuar një sinjalizim për këtë? Për ndryshe, çfar kuptimi ka fjala e Allahut: Sa herë që u digjen lëkurët atyre, Ne ua ndërrojmë në lëkura të tjera që ta shijojnë dënimin(zjarrin). Muhamedi as nuk jetoi në kohen tonë që të zbulonte diç të tillë me mjetet bashkëkohore të mjekësisë, por atë e mësoi njohësi i çdo fshehtësie, Krijuesi i njerzimit, se djegia e thellë e lëkurës shkatrron indet nervore me anë të dhembjes. Kështu para 1400 vjetëve dha njohuri për indet nervore nën lëkurë... 

Atë që Allahu dëshiron ta udhëzojë, ja zgjeron zemren atij për (ta pranuar) Islamin. Kurse atë që dëshiron ta lërë të humbur, gjiksin e tij ia bën shumë të ngushtë sikur të ngjitej në qiell (lartësi të larta)... (El-En'amë:125). Ky ajet zbulon dy fshetësi: e para, sa më lart që të ngritet njeriu nga rruzulli toksor, aq i ngushtohet frymëmarrja, e kjo është ajo që shkenca bashkëkohore e dëshmoi. E Dyta; se njeriu një ditë do ta vërjetoi këtë vetvetiu dhe do të ngjitet në lartësi qiellore. Ja pra janë ditët tona që i vërtetojnë këto tyhënie kuranore. 

All-llahu është ai që ngriti qiejt me shtylla që nuk i shihni... (Err-Rra'd:2) Ajeti sqaron se qiejt (të cilët janë shtatë, që shkenca ende nuk i ka zbuluar) dhe toka kan shtylla por të padukshme. Sot dieatët vërtetuan kët thënije duke zbuluar se planetët qëndrojnë në pozicionet e tyre sipas ligjit të gravitacionit, të cilin e krijoi Allahu i lartësuar, andaj planetet q/ndrojnë në pozicionet e tyre përndryshe do të shkatrrohej çdo gjë. 

O turmë e exhinëve dhe e njerëzve, nëse keni mundësi të dilni prej kufinjve të qiejve e të tokës, ju dilni, por nuk do të mundeni të dilni pos me një fuqi të fortë (që ju në këtë kohë të shekullit të shtatë nuk e posedoni) (Err-Rrahman:33) Zhvillimi teknin bashkëkohor argumentoi apo praktikoi kët fjalë të Allahut xh sh me urdhërin e tij. Pra Allahu u thotë njerëzve se ju mund t'i kaloni kufinjt e qiellit vetëm nëse posedoni ndonjë fuqi të madhe, e dihet se çfar fuqie e madhe nevoitet për çarjen e qiellit. 

Edhe kuajt (i krioji Zoti yt) edhe mushkat edhe gomerët, për t'ju hipur atyre dhe si stoli, e Ai do të krijoi (për hipje) çka ju (tani) nuk dini. (En-Nahl: . Shtazët e përmendura në fillim ishin mënyra e vetme e transportimit të asaj kohe. Por Allahu thotë se në të ardhmen do të krijoi mënyra të reja (të cilat njeriu i shekullit të shtatë nuk i dinte. Koha e veturave dhe e aeroplanëve e vërtetoi këtë. Por meqë Allahu nuk përcaktoi, nuk do të thotë se nuk mund të bëhen edhe zbulime të reja në këtë pikpamje. 

E ti (Muhamed dhe ti njeri) sheh kodrat dhe mendon se ato janë të palëvizshme, ndërsa ato kalojnë sikurse kalojnë retë, (kjo është) mjetria e Allahut që përsosi çdo send, e Ai është hollësisht i njohur se ç'punoni. (En-Neml:8 Ajeti sinjalizon se toka rrotullohet, për ndryshe çdo të thotë lëvizja e kodrave? Ky realitet u zbulua pesë shekuj më parë nga Koperniku të cilin Kisha e akuzoi si mosbesimtar dhe e dogji në turren e druve në vitin 1543. Nuk mund të thuhet pra se Koperniku qe i pari ai që e dha kët realitet, sepse Kur'ani e ceku këtë 1400 vjetë më parë. 

Ne i dërgojmë erërat mbarsuese e nga qielli (retë) lëshojmë shi... (El-Hixhr:22) Sot është bë e njohur se ngurtësimi i avullit të ujit në formë të pikave të shiut nuk ndodhë edhe nëse lagështia në atmosferë arrin 400%, derisa të bashkohen në thërmia shumë të vogla të kripura apo në formë akulli a të cilat i bartin erërat, dhe kur ata takohen me atmosfer të lagësht fillon të dendësohet ajo dhe pastaj me urdhërin e Allahu lëshehet shiu nga to. Gjithashtu me anën e erës edhe bimët mbarësohen duke e përcjellë faren prej njërës në tjetren. 

Dhe ne qiellin ua bëmë si një kulm të sigurtë, por ata refuzojnë ajetet tona. (El-Enbija:32). Qielli pra është ai që mbron token sikurse kulmi shtëpinë. Vallë prej ça e mbron atë? Dietarët bashkëkohorë thonë: Sikur shtypja atmosferike toksore të ishte pak më e ulët se që është nga rruzulli toksor, atëherë shkëndiat e shumta që çajnë horizontet e jashtme do ta godasin token në të gjitha pjesët e saj. Dhe me kët rast do të ndizej çdo gjë ndezëse, atëherë qielli nuk do të ishte mburojë. Biologu Frenk Alen në librin e tij Zoti zbulohet në shekullin e diturisë thotë Toka është e mbështjellur me një materie të gaztë ecila përmban gaznat e nevojshme të jetës dhe ajo ngrihet mbi rruzullin toksor më teper se 500 milje. Kjo mbështjellje e tokës arrin dendësin e nevojshme që ta pengojë derdhjen e miliona shkëndive vrasëse për çdo ditë në tokë... Dhe kjo mbështjellje atmosferike ruan shkallen e nxehtësisë së nevojshme për jetë. Poashtu ajo bart avullin e oqeaneve dhe te deteve në vendet e largëta brenda kontinenteve ku edhe shëndrrohet në si i cili ringjallë Token pas vdekjes së saj. Kurse shiu është burimi kryesor i ujit të ëmbël, i cili sikur të mos ekzistonte, toka do të shëndrrohej në një shkretirë pa shenja jete... 

Betohem në vendqëndrimin e yjeve. E ky betim është i madh sikur ta dini... (El Vakia:75-76) Në kohen kur u shpall Kur'ani, kjo ishte krejtësisht e pakuptueshme. Por sot ne e dimë se grupi i yjeve më të largëta me qiellin tonë është larg nesh afro 700.000 mijë vjetë drite, kurse drita për një sekond kalon 300.000 km. Mirëpo vendqëndrimi i yjeve edhe sot e kësaj dite po i mundon dietarët. Koha kur dietarët do të mund ta vizatojnë harten e tyre, do të jetë një kohë e re për historinë njerzore. Dietari i Astroanutikës James Jines, thotë: Studimi i vendqëndrimit të yjeve do ta jap çelësin e një panorame më të bukur që ka parë syri i njeriut, do të na mundësojë shikimin e një qielli të çuditshëm e të gjërë edhe do të kuptojmë nga ajo çfar nuk kishim kuptuar. Sikur të kemi mundësi t'i skicojmë vendqëndrimet e yjeve përgjithsisht, një gjë e tillë do të na ofronte sqarimin e realitetit të gjithësisë. 

Ai (Allahu) është që bëri Diellin shëndritës, e hënën e bëri dritë... (Junus:5). I madhërueshëm është Ai që krioji yjet në qiell dhe vendosi në të një shëndritës (Diellin) dhe një hënë ndriçuese (El-Furkan:61). Nga këto dy ajete kuptohet se Dielli është shëndritës (shëndrit vetiu), ndërsa hëna e huazon dritën. Shkenca kët e spjegoi kohëve të fundit, kur u tha se Dielli është i zjarrt, ndërsa hana e huazon dritën nga Dielli. 

Edhe Dielli udhëton për në cakun e vet. Ky është përcaktim i ngadhnjyesit, të Dijshmit (Jasin:3 Ky ajet sinjalizon zbulimet më të reja shkencore se: Dielli ka dy lëvizje kaluese ka lindja rreth një ylli shumë të madh. Eshtë interesant se i njëjti ajet kuranor lexohet në dy kiraete (mënyra leximit). i pari siç spjeguam deri tash kurse në të dytin thuhet se udhëton pa cak, pa kufi, pandërprerë. Në kuptimin e parë nënkuptohet rrotullimi i diellit rreth atij ylli të madh, kurse nënkuptimi i dytë njofton rrotullimin e tij rreth boshtit të vet pandërprerë. 

Zotit tënd nuk mund t'i fshihet as në tokë as në qiell, as sa grimca më e vogël se ajo e më e madhe, e çdo gjë është e shkruar në librin e qartë (Junus:61). Deri vonë mendohej se atomi është thërmia më e vogël. Por Kur'ani thotë se Allahut nuk i fshihet asgjë, as grimca më e vogël. Pastaj arrijti shkenca t'i ndaj atomin në protone dhe neutrone që janë pjesët më të vogla se atomi. Nga pjesa e ajetit ... në tokë as në qiell dietarët bashkohorë thanë se po të njëjtat thërmi janë edhe në qiell. Ata pra thonë se e gjith gjithësia është nga thërmiat e atomit. Allahu Alem! 

A nuk bëmë Ne Token të përshtatshme (për jetë)? Ndërsa kodrat i bëmë shtylla të saj. (En-Nebe'ë: 6-7) Më 1956 dijetarët zbuluan se malet e larta kan rrënjë të thella në tokë të cilat luajn rrolin e shtyllave. Gjat hulumtimeve u zbulua se trashësia e sipërfaqes së tokës nën male arrinë 35 km, derisa në sipërfaqe tjera rreth 5 km. E sikur të mos ekzistonte një gjë e tillë, nuk do t'a mbante toka. Kodrat dhe shtyllat e saja janë identike, sepse të gjitha ato janë të ngulitura në tokë, e poashtu edhe kodrat.Ngulitja e shtyllave dallohet sipas ngurtësisë formës dhe masës së ngulitur në Tokë, e poashtu edhe kodrat. Më interesante nga e gjith kjo është se shtyllat duhet të jenë përgaditur para ngulitjes së tyre në tokë, e poashtu edhe kodrat, sepse ato u formuan nga veprimet xhveshëse, pastaj i paraqiti ato shtypja ansore e kontinenteve të vjetra. Shtyllat nuk mund të nguliten vetiu në tokë por duhet një fuqi e jashtme që t'i ngulitë ato, kështuqë edhe kodrat u nguliten me ndihmen e një fuqie të jashtme që t'i ngulitë ato, kështuqë edhe kodrat u ngriten me ndihmen e fuqisë shtypëse vertikale, etj. 

Betohem në detin e ndezur. (Et-Tur:6). Dhe kur detet të vlojnë si zjarr i flakëruar (Et-Tekvir:6)Dhe kur detet të eksplodojnë (El Infitar:3) Hulumtimet shkencore vërtetuan se nëntoka është zjarr i flakur, e posaçërisht nëndetet. Ndoshta shumkush nuk beson se mund të ndizet uji, i cili e shuan zjarrin, por një gjë e tillë u vërtetua kur u hodhen bombat atomike kur u hodhen bombat atomike në ishujt e Japonisë në fund të luftës së dytë botrore. Ato bomba e ndanë ujin në hidrogjen dhe oksigjen, me çrast u gogjen nji numër i madh i japonezëve. 

E kur qielli të çahet dhe kur yjet të shkatrrohen. Kur qielli të pëlcasë.Dhe kur qielli të është rrjepur. E kur qielli të çahet e të bëhet kuq si vaji i shkrirë... etj. Këto janë ajetet që vërtetojnë atë që tha D. Valter nga Universiteti i Kanzasit i cili kishte qëndruar duke vështruar planetet dhe yjet 15 vjetë. Ai ishte i bindur se yjet bashkë me diellin me hënën dhe token do të çahen e do të shkapaderdhen dhe galaktika e jonë do të tretet në gjithsinë e gjërë. Çdo gjë që ka fillim ka edhe mbarim. Dietari Amerikan Edvard Ksil thotë: Zbulimet shkencore pa qëllim vërtetuan se gjithsia ka fillimin dhe nuk munmd të fillojë vetun. Kurse dijetari James Jeens thotë: Gjithësia nuk asht pa fillim. 

Kurani thotë: Ose veprat e tyre janë si errësirat në detë të thellë të cilin e mbulojnë valë mbi valë dhe mbi ato retë e dendura, pra errësira njëra mbi tjetrën sa që nuk mund të shohësh as dorën e vet. Atij të cilit Allahu nuk i jep dritë, ai nuk ka për të pasur dritë. (En Nurë 40). Deri sot shkenca nuk ka qenë në dieni për këto errësira. Por sot shkenca spjegon ato që Kurani na spjeguar 1400 vjetë të shkuara dhe thotë: Shkenca i zbuloi këto pas përdorimit të nëndetësve në thellësi të mëdha. Njeriu nëse zhytet në thellësi nën 200 metra, nuk mund të mbesë gjallë. Por nëndetset kan bërë të mundur studimin. Errësirat që shtresohen njëra mbi tjetren formohen nga dy shkaqe. Këto dy shkaqe jan rezultat i humbjes së ngjyrave shtresë pas shtrese. Rrezet e dritës përbëhen nga shtat ngjyra Kur këto rreze zbresin në ujë shtat ngjyrat shpërndahen dhe kështu pjesa e lartë absorbon ngjyrën e kuqe në dhjet metrat e sipërme. Nëse një zhytës, zhytet në thellësi prej 30 metrash, e lëndon trupin e i del gjak e dëshiron ta shohë atë, nuk mund ta shohë ngjyrën e kuqe, sepse rrezet e kuqe nuk ekzistojnë. Pas kësaj uji absorbon ngjyrën e portokalltë e në thellësi prej 50 metrash, fillon ta absorbojë ngjyrën e verdhë, kurse në thellësi prej 100 metrash absorbon ngjyrën e gjelbër e kështu me radhë. Ndërkaq në thellësi prej 200 metrash uji absorbon ngjyrën e kaltër. Këto janë errësira njëra mbi tjetren siç thotë Kur'ani. Sa i përket shkakut të dytë ai ndodhë për shkak të pengesave që pengojnë dritën sepse rrezet ndriçuese që zbresin nga dielli, një pjesë të tyre e absorbojnë retë kurse pjesen tjeter e shpërndajnë dhe kështu formohet errësirë nën re. Kjo është errësira e parë, e kur zbresin rrezet ndriçuese në detin e valosur, ato refletohen në sipërfaqen e valëve dhe japin shkëlqim. Thellësia detare ndahet në dy pjesë kryesore, kurse në mes ekziston një valë ndarëse. Kjo valë e mbrendshme nuk është zbuluar deri në vitin 1900. Nën kët valë gjindet errësira kështu që edhe peshqit në këto zona nuk shohin me sytë e tyre por ata posedojnë burime drite në trupin e tyre... Nëndetëset në këto zona duhet të përdorin burime drite artificiale që të shohin rrugen e tyre.. Athua kush e lajmroi Muhamedin për këto gjëra që shkenca i zbuloi pas 1400 vjetëve. Ai është Allahu, Krijuesi i kësaj mrekullie. Çështë e vërteta, Kur'ani përmban edhe shumë thënije të tjera, për të cilat shkencës i mbetet ti zbulojë më vonë. Disa mendojnë se Kur'ani është vetë shkenca, por një gjë e tillë refuzohet sepse Kur'ani pikë së pari është fjalë e Zotit, kurse shkenca është mendim apo përpjekje pë zbulimin e fjalëve të Zotit. Shkenca ndonjëherë mund të dështojë, kurse fjalët e Zotit asnjëherë nuk dështojnë. Kur'ani është nxitës i madh për zbulime, por ai nuk është vetë shkenca sepse është mbi shkencen. Ai është burimi kurse shkenca gjurmuesi. Ai na zbulon të kaluaren, të tashmen dhe të ardhmen. Me një fjalë fillimin dhe mbarimin, kurse shkenca nuk e bën këtë.
__________________________________________________  __

( Marre nga forumi.albasoul.com < Mesime nga Kur'ani> teme e cila eshte nisur nga 'Muslimani' ).

----------


## Bleti002

MREKULLITE SHKENCORE TE KUR'ANIT

Ketu dua te sjelle nje liber rreth mrekullive shkencore te Kuranit, te shkruar nga Abdul Mexhid Zendani.

_________________________________

Bismilahirr Rrahmanirr Rrahim
Në emër të Allahut, Bëmirësit të përgjthshëm, Mëshiruesit

"Ne do t'ua bëjmë atyre të mundshme që të shohin argumentet tona në horizonte dhe në vetën e tyre, derisa tu bëhet e qartë se ai (Kur'ani), është i vërtetë. A nuk mjafton që Zoti yt është dëshmitar për çdo gjë?" (Fussilet, 53)

Falenderimi i takon Allahut, Zotit të gjitha botëve!
Paqja dhe shpëtimi qoftë mbi Muhammedin a.s., familjen, shokët dhe gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij, deri në ditën e gjykimit.

Këto janë debate shkencore të zhvilluara me katërmbëdhjetë dijetarë bashkëkohorë të sferave të ndryshme, të cilat i kam përmbledhur në një videokasetë me titull: "Ai, Kur'ani, është i vërtetë!" 

Në këtë libër që po u ofroj lexuesve do të paraqesim në vazhdim debatet e zhvilluara, në mënyrë që të njihen të vërtetat shkencore rreth të cilave flasin disa ajete kur'anore. Ato dëshmojnë se Islami porosit dhe urdhëron përvetësimin e shkencës dhe dijes dhe se shpallja hyjnore nuk mund të bie ndesh kurrsesi me të vërtetat e pakontestueshme shkencore.

...autori 



Pjesa I

Paqja dhe mëshira e Allahut qoftë mbi ju.

ETAPAT E KRIJIMIT TË NJERIUT (A)

Allahu e dërgoi Muhammedin a.s. (alejhis selam) pejgamber për mbarë njerëzimin, ashtu siç thotë Allahu i madhëruar: 

"Ty Muhammed, të dërguam mëshirë për të giitha botërat" (El Enbija, 107)

Muhammedi a.s. u dërgua pejgamber për nomadët e shkretëtirës.Ai u dërgua edhe për dijetarët e kohës sonë.U dërgua pejgamber për njerëzit e intelekteve të ndryshme. Pejgamberët që u dërguan para Muhammedit a.s. iu dërguan vetëm popullit të tyre.Allahu në Kur'an thotë:

"Çdo popull pati udhëzues, pejgamber "(Err Rr'ad, 7) 

Ndërkaq, misioni i Muhammedit a.s. është për mbarë njerëzimin. Prandaj Allahu i madhëruar mrekullinë e Muhammedit a.s. e veçoi nga mrekullitë e pejgamberëve të mëparshëm.

Mrekullitë e pejgamberëve para Muhammedit a.s. i shihnin vetëm bashkëkohësit e tyre.Kohë pas kohe, sa herë që njerëzit largoheshin nga besimi i vërtetë, Allahu u dërgonte atyre pejgamber, duke iu dhënë mrckulli, që ti ftonin njerëzit në besimin në Një Zot të Vetëm, besimin në Allah.Muhammedi a.s. është pejgamber i fundit i Allahut deri në Ditën e gjykimit. Dhe Allahu bëri që mrekullia e tij të jetë e përhershme.

Nëse kërkojmë nga ithtarët e feve të tjera që të na tregojnë mrekullinë e Musait apo Isait, ata do të përgjigjen se s'munden. Ata s'mund të na tregojnë shkopin e Musait dhe as të na tregojnë Isain se si i ngjallte të vdekurit me emrin e Allahut. Ata do të thonë se ne këto i besojmë duke iu përmbajtur shënimeve historike. E nëse pyetet myslimani për mrekullinë më të madhe të Muhammedit a.s., ai do të përgjigjet se është Kur'ani i shenjtë.

Ky është Kur'ani, mrekullia e përhershme. Ai gjëndet në duart tona dhe secili mund t'a studiojë atë që gjednet në të.

Allahu i Lartëmadhëruar thotë:

"Thuaj, cili send ka dëshminë më të madhe?Thuaj: Allahu është dëshmues mes nesh e jush.Mua më është shpallur ky Kur'an që me të t'ia tërheq vërejtjen juve dhe atij që i komunikohet. (El En'ain, 19)

Mrekullia e Kur'anit është dija dhe shkenca që gjendet në të.

Allahu i Lartëmadhëruar thotë:

"Po, Allahu dëshmon për atë që ta zbriti ty, Atë t'a zbriti sipas dijes së Vet. (En Nisa, 116).

Bashkëkohësit tanë, studiuesit, profesorët e universiteteve dhe gjenitë e mendimit njerëzor, mund t'a studiojnë dijen dhe shkencën që gjendet në Librin e Allahut.Në kohën tonë dijetarët kanë ecur shumë para në të studiuarit e universit.

Edhe Kur'ani flet mnbi universin dhe qenien njerëzore. Cili është rezultati?

Ky është Keeth More (Kith Mur), njëri nga dijetarët më të mëdhenj në anatomi dhe embriologji. Nga ai u kërkua që të japë mendimin e tij shkencor rreth vargjeve kur'anore dhe thënieve të Muhammedit a.s. që i përkasin sferës së specializimit të tij.

Profesor Mur, është autor i këtij libri, (The Developing Human, clinicially oriented embryollogy, Keith L. Moore). Ky libër është përkthyer në tetë gjuhë: gjermane, ruse, japoneze, kineze, italiane, portugeze, angleze dhe boshnjake.

Kur kërkuam nga ai të japë mendimin e tij mbi disa vargje kur'anore dhe thënle të Muhammedit a.s. që kanë të bëjnë me fushën e specializimit të tij, i befasuar dhe i mahnitur PROF MUR tha:

"Si është e mundur që Muhammedi para 1400 vitesh t'i përshkruajë kaq saktësisht fazat e zhvillimit të embrionit në mitrën e nënës, gjë që u zbulua nga shkenca bashkëkohore, vetëm para 30 vitesh?! "

Mahnitja e tij së shpejti u shndërrua në kureshtje. Ai i paraqiti mendimet e tij në disa simpoziume shkencore dhe mbajti ligjëratën me titull "Përputhshmëria në mes embriologjisë dhe asaj që gjendet në Kur'an dhe Sunnetin".

Ky është doktor Abdullah Nasifi, ish-dekani i universitetit të mbretit Abdul Aziz.Ai na prezanton prof. Mur për të mbajtur ligjëratën e tij: Ligjëruesi ynë i sotëm është doktor Kith Mur, prof. i anatomisë dhe embriologjisë në universitetin e Torontos, në Kanada. Ai evoloi gradualisht derisa arriti në këtë shkallë. Në fillim ai punoi 11 vjet në universitetin Lina Peg, në perëndim të Kanadasë. 6 vjet më parë u bë përgjegjës i anatomisë dhe embriologjlsë në universitetin e Torontos.

Ka udhëhequr shumë shoqata ndërkombëtare siç është shoqatat e dijetarëve të anatomisë dhe embriologjisë në Kanada dhe Amerikë, shoqata e dijetarëve të biologjisë ku përfshihen edhe anatomia, embriologjia, biokimia etj. Është zgjedhur anëtar i shoqatës mbretërore të mjekësisë në Kanada, anëtar i akademi ë iidërkombëtare për biologji, anëtar në shoqatën e anatomisë për Amerikën e Veriut dhe atë Latine.

Ka shkruar një numër librash e mes tyre disa libra në anatomi dhe embriologji. Ka botuar tetë libra që konsiderohen manualë për studentët e mjekësisë, të cilat janë përktliyer në gjashtë gjuhë: italiane, gjermane, portugeze, spanjolle, greke dhe kineze.

Profesor KITH MUR thotë:

"Kam kënaqësinë që marr pjesë në shpjegimin e vargjeve kur'anore dhe thënieve të Muhammedit a.s., që flasin mbi krijimin e embrionit.Jam plotësisht i bindur, se këto fakte, Muhammedit i kanë ardhur nga Zoti, sepse këto informacione shkencore, shkenca i zbuloi kohët e fundit pas një pune shumë të lodhshme. Dhe ky është fakt bindës për mua, se Muhammedi është i dërguari i Zotit."

Mendoni mbi atë që tha ky profesor i madh, i cili është ndër dijetarët më të famshëm botërorë në shkencën e embriologjisë. Prof. Kith Mur kur i studioi vargjet kur'anore, që kanë të bëjnë me sferën e specializimit të ti tha: "Gjithsesi Muhammedi duhet të jetë i dërguar i Zotit."

Prof.Mur kur e pa shushunjën që gjendet në moçale dhe e krahasoi me embrionin në etapën (që Kur'ani e përshkruan) "gjak i ngjizur", - "alaka", gjeti ngjashmëri të madhe mes tyre. Pastaj ai tha: "Vërtet embrioni në etapën gjak i ngjizur i përngjan plotësisht kësaj shushunje". Më pas, ai solli vizatimin e embrionit në etapën alakah dhe, pasi e vuri pranë një fotografie të kësaj shushunje moçalore, bëri një krahasim sqarues midis tyre dhe këtë ia paraqiti mjekëve në disa simpoziume shkencore, sikurse shihet në fig. 1. (a,b)

Prof.Kith Mur gjithashtu sqaroi se embrioni në këtë etapë është i ngjitur në mitrën e nënës, gjë e cila kuptohet edhe nga vetë fjala arabe "alakah", që nënkupton "diçka që ngjitet".

a) sliushunja moçalike

b) embrioni në ditët 24-25 në etapën "gjaku i ngjizur".

fig. 2

Në këtë figurë shihet ngjashmëria në mes shushunjës (alakah) dhe embrionit të njeriut në etapën "gjaku i ngjizur" të cilin Zoti xh.sh. e emëroi "alakah".

Pra, fjala "alakah" e përmendur në Kur'anin e shenjtë, nënkupton njëkohësisht edhe gjakun e mpiksur, edhe diçka që varet e ngjitet.

Prof. Mur gjithashtu thotë se, kur embrioni gjendet në etapën "gjak i ngjizur", gjaku është i mbyllur në enët e tij, para se të kryhet mbështjellja e embrionit me mbështjellësin e tij. Kështu embrioni i ngjan "gjakut të ngjizur". Pra, fjala kur'anore "alakah" përfshin të gjitha cilësitë e embrionit. 

Kush e informoi Muhammedin a.s. për këtë?

Prof.Mur flet edhe mbi embrionin, kur ai kalon në etapën tjetër, të cilën Kur'ani e përshkruan me fjalën "mudga", që do të thotë "mish i përtypur".

Ai solli një copë balte të tharë dhe e kafshoi me dhëmbë. Pastaj solli një fotografi të embrionit dhe bëri krahasimin në mes tyre, ku u pa qartë se vërtet embrioni i ngjante plotësisht mishit të përtypur "mudgah". fig.2.

fig. 2

Shumë revista kanadeze botuan rezultatet shkencore të prof.Mur. Kohët e fundit prof.Mur shfaqi në TV kanadez serialin me tre pjesë mbi përputhshmërinë mes asaj që ka thënë Kur'ani famëlartë, para 1400 vitesh dhe asaj që ka zbuluar shkenca bashkëkohore sot.

Pastaj Prof.Murit i bëhet pyetja: Prof. besoni ju se Kur'ani është fjalë e Zotit?

Ai përgjigjet: "Nuk gjej ndonjë vështirësi që ta pranoj këtë."

Më pas i bëhet pyetja tjetër: "Si e besoni Muhammedin a.s. në kohën, kur ju besoni edhe Isain?"

Ai përgjigjet: "Jam i bindur se që të dy ata janë të së njëjtës shkollë".

Pra, dijetarët botërorë në kohën tonë, janë në gjendje të provojnë se ky libër është zbritur nga Allahu. Ashtu siç thotë i Lartëmadhëruari:

Po, Allahu dëshmon për atë që t'a zbriti ty, atë ta zbriti sipas dijes së Vet." (En Nisa, 166) 

Pra, ata e dinë se Muhammedi a.s. është i dërguari i fundit i Allahut.

"Në emër të Allahut, Bamirësit të Përgiithshëm, Mëshiruesit!

"E atyre që u është dhënë dija, e dinë se kjo që të është shpallur nga Zoti yt, është e vërtetë dhe udhëzon në rrugën e të Gjithëfuqishmit dhe të Lavdëruatit." (Sebe, 6)

ETAPAT E KRIJIMIT TË NJERIUT (B) 

Falënderimi i takon Allahut, Zotit të të gjitha botërave.

Paqja dhe shpëtimi qoftë mbi të dërguarin tonë, Muhammedin a.s., famlljen, shokët dhe ata që e ndjekin rrugën e tij derisa të jetë jeta.

Ky libër (The Developing Human, Clinicially Oriented Embryology) është manual shkencor që është bazë në shkencën e mjekësisë botërore. Është përkthyer në tetë gjuhë. Autori i tij është prof. Keith Moore (Kith Mur).Kur në Amerikë u formua një komision për të zgjedhur librin më të mirë në botë të shkruar prej një autori, ky libër u zgjodh më i miri.

U takuam me autorin e këtij libri. Atij i treguam shumë vargje kur'anore dhe thënie të Muhammedit a.s. të cilat kanë të bëjnë me fushën e specializimit të tii, me shkencën e embriologjisë.

Ai u pajtua me ato që i treguam. Pastaj i thamë:Prof. ju në librin tuaj keni përmendur Mesjetën, keni thënë se në atë kohë shkenca e embriologjisë s'ka qenë e zhvilluar dhe se është ditur shumë pak mbi të. Në kohën kur tek ju mbizotëronte errësira e Mesjetës, në gadishullin arabik u shpall Kur'ani i shenjtë. Muhammedi a.s. njerëzve u transmetoi fjalën e Zotit. Veç të dhënave të tjera shkencore, në Kur'an giejmë edhe përshkrimin e përpiktë të krijimit të njeriut dhe etapat në të cilat kalon embrioni. Prof. ju jeni shkencëtar me famë botërore, pse nuk u treguat objektiv dhe t'i shkruanit këto të vërteta në librin tuai ?!

- Ai u përgjigj: "Faktet janë tej ju, na i ofroni ato."

Ne iu përgjigjëm kërkesës së tij. Prof. e mbajti fjalën dhe u tregua i guximshëm dhe kështu në ribotimin e tretë ai i vendosi citatet kur'anore. Ky botim është përkthyer në tetë gjuhë dhe është shpërndarë në mbarë botën.Këtë e lexojnë shkencëtarët më me emër që zotërojnë gjuhët: angleze, ruse, kineze, japoneze, gjermane, italiane, portugeze dhe boshnjake. Pra, dijetarët e mëdhenj, që flasin këto gjuhë, tani i lexojnë shtesat e bëra nga doktor Kith Mur, në këtë ribotim.

Prof. Mur, në librin e tij me titull "Shekujt e Mesjetës", veç të tjerash shkruan: "Përparimi i shkencës në Mesjetë, ishte shumë i ngadalshëm, dhe në lidhje me shkencën e embriologjisë pothuaj se nuk dihej asgjë.

Ndërkaq në Kur'anin famëlartë, librin e shenjtë të myslimanëve, përmendet se njeriu krijohet nga përzierja e tajiteve të mashkullit dhe femrës. Në Kur'an ka shumë vargje, ku aludohet në atë se njeriu krijohet nga një pikë sperine dhe tregohet se ajo vendoset në mitrën e femrës si një farë gjashtë ditëshe. Është i njohur fakti se veza e fekonduar, pasi ka filluar të ndahet, fillon të zhvillohet 6 ditë pas fekondimit.Kur'ani i shenjtë thotë gjithashtu se sperma zhvillohet dhe bëhet gjak i ngjizur, që në gjuhë arabe përshkruhet me fjalën "alakah". Veza e fekonduar, pasi ka filluar të ndahet, i, pëmgjan shushunjës dhe në këtë etapë mund të shihet forma e embrionit.

a) shushunja moçalike (alekah) 

b) embrioni në ditët 24-25 në etapën "giaku i ngiizur" (alekah)

fig. 3 

Në fig. 3. tek vizatimi a dhe b shihet ngjashmëria midis embrionit në etapën që Kur'ani e përshkruan me fjalën" alakah", që nënkupton " gjakun e ngjizur" dhe shushunjën moçalike.

Kurse forma e embrionit, në etapën që Kur'ani e përshkruan me fjalën "mudgah", që do të thotë "copë mishi i përtypur", i përngjan një sendi të përtypur në formë çemçakezi, siç shihet në figurën 4.

fig. 4 

Kur e shohim këtë figurë, fitohet bindja se në të shohim gjurmët e dhëmbëve që e kanë përtypur. Pasi të kalojnë 40 ose 42 ditë, embrioni merr formën e njeriut dhe nuk i përngjan më embrionit të kafshë, sepse embrioni i njeriut në këtë periudhë fillon të fitojë veçoritë e njeriut, siç shihet në, fig. 5.

fig. 5 

Allahu i madhëruar në Kur'an thotë:

"Ai u kryoijuve në barqet e nënave tuaja, kiijim pas krijimi, në tri errësira." (Ez Zumer6)

Ky varg Kur'anor aludon në atë se embrioni zhvillohet në brendi të tre mbështjellësve të erret, që janë:

1) Shtresa e jashtme e barkut të femrës;

2) Shtresa uterinare;

3) Membrana amniokorionike.

Për shkak të hapësirës, nuk mund të diskutojmë rreth disa referencave të tjera, të cilat janë paraqitur në Kur'anin e shenjtë dhe që kanë të bëjnë me zhvillimin embrional të njeriut.

Ky është artikulli që shkruajti prof. Keith Moore (Kith Mur), gjatë studimit të tij shkencor, i cili është shpërndarë në mbarë botën. Falenderimi i takon Allahut.

Prof. Mur, u bind gjithashtu se ndarjet e tanishme në shkencën botërore, rreth etapave të zhvillimit të embrionit në mitrën e nënës janë të ndërlikuara dhe të pakuptueshme dhe nuk ndihmojnë aspak në kuptimin e etapave të embrionit, sepse kjo ndarje bazohet në numra, si etapa nr. 1, etapa nr.2, nr.3, nr.4, nr.5 etj.

Ndarja që është përmendur në Kur'an nuk bazohet në numra, por bazohet në format e dalluara dhe të qarta. Në librin e Zotit, në Kur'anin e shenjtë, ndarja përshkruhet me fjalë, si: farë, gjak i ngjizur (alakah), copë mishi i përtypur (mudgah), eshtra, veshj a e eshtrave me mish dhe fornùmi i krijesës.

Për këtë ndarje kur'anore, e cila bazohet në forma të caktuara, të cilat dallohen nga njëra-tjetra, prof. Mur thotë se: "Është një ndarje e përsosur shkencore, e lehtë, e kuptueshme dhe e dobishme".

Në një simpozium shkencor ai tha:

"Embrioni në mitrën e nënës është i mbrojtur nga tre mbështjellës ose tri shtresa:

1) shtresa e jashtme e barkut të femrës;

2) shtresa uterinare

3) membrana amnikorionike

sikurse shihet në fig. 6.

fig. 6 

Etapat e zhvillimit embrional të njeriut janë të ndërlikuara për shkak të ndryshimeve të vazhdueshme që pëson ai. Prandaj tani ekziston mundësia që të instituclonalizohet një rregull i ri për përshkrimin e etapave të embrionit duke përdorur termat dhe kuptimet që janë përmendur në Kur'an dhe Sunne. Ky rregull i ri dallohet për nga thjeshtësia, saktësia dhe përputhshmëria me embriologjinë e sotnie. Studimet e shumta të Kur'anit dhe Sunnetit. gjatë katër viteve të fundit, bënë të mundur zbullinin e shumë të rejave rreth embrionit, para të cilave habitet mendja njerëzore. Sipas historisë së shkencës embriologjike, është e qartë se në shekullin e 7-të, nuk është ditur asgjë në lidhje me etapat e embrionit, të cilat arritën të zbulohen në shek. e 20-të, prandaj përshkrimi i etapave të embrionit në Kur'anin e shenjtë, nuk është bazuar në njohuritë shkencore të shek. të 7-të.

Përfundimi i vetëm logjik është se këto përshkrime Muhammedit a.s. i janë shpallur nga Zoti, sepse ai nuk mundi t'i dinte kurrsesi këto të vërteta të hollësishme, kur dihet se nuk dinte madje as shkrim e lexim.

Pastaj doktor Murit i thamë: Ajo që thatë ju është e vërtetë, por nga faktet e Kur'anit dhe Sunnetit, në lëmin e shkencës së embriologjisë, juve u është vënë në dispozicion pak.Pse nuk tregoheni objektiv duke e zgjieruar këtë sferë shkencore me sqarimin e të gjitha citateve kur'anore dhe haditheve, të cilat kanë të bëjnë me fushën e specializimit tuaj?

Prof. Mur tha: Unë kam shkruar disa shkrime dhe i kam radhitur në vende të përshtatshme në këtë libër shkencor, që ka të bëjë me embriologjinë. Ndërkaq që nga ky moment ju autorizoj juve që të shtoni në librin tim këto shtesa islame duke përfshirë të gjitha citatet kur'anore dhe hadithet rreth të cilave kemi biseduar dhe diskutuar, duke i vendosur ato në vende të përshtatshme.Sqaroni aspektet shkencore të Kur'anit në këtë libër."Unë e bëra një gjë të tillë. Pasta, doktor Mur shkroi një parathënie në lidhje me këto shtesa islame dhe ky është libri të cilin e propozoi vetë doktor Kith Mur.

Ne kemi kontrolluar çdo faqe, në të cilën ka të dhëna shkencore rreth embrionit, dhe në to kemi vendosur citate kur'anore dhe thënie të Muhammedit a.s., të cilat kanë të bëjnë me ato të dhëna shkencore. Ne sot jemi dëshmitarë se tek mendjet më të ndritura njerëzore po arrihet zhdukja e paragjykimeve dhe e urrejtjes ndaj Islamit.

Në emër të Allahut, Bamirësit të Përgjithshëm, Mëshiruesit

"E atyre që u është dhënë dija, e dinë se kjo që të është shpallur nga Zoti yt, është e vërtetë dhe udhëzon në rrugën e të Gjithëfuqishmit dhe të Lavdëruatit." (Sebe, 6)

RRETH QENDRAVE NERVORE NË LËKURË DHE PËRSHKRIMIT TË TYRE KURANOR

"Nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Allahut, Muhammedi është i dërguari i Tij" 

Me këto fjalë prof. Taxhasun deklaron pranimin e fesë Islame. Kjo ndodhi në simpoziumin e tetë të mjekëslsë në Riad, në Arabinë Saudite.

Ky është prof. Taxhatan Taxhasun, përgjegjës i anatomisë dhe embriologjisë në universitetin Shajng Maj në Tajlandë dhe njëherësh është dekan i fakultetit të mjekësisë në këtë universitet.

Kontaktin e parë me të e patëm, kur i treguam disa vargje kur'anore dhe thënie të Muhammedit a.s., të cilat kanë të bëjnë me sferën e specializimit të tij në shkencën e anatomisë. Pasi ia treguam ato, ai tha: "Edhe ne kemi në librat tona të shenjta budiste, citate që përshkruajnë në mënyrë të përpiktë etapat embriologjike."

Ne i thamë se dëshironim t'i njihnim ato përshkrime dhe të dinim se çfarë është shkruar në ato libra rreth embrionit.

Profesori na premtoi se pas një viti do të na i sjellë ato. Kur erdhi pas një viti për të taktuar studentët e mjekësisë, në universitetin e mbretit Abdul Aziz, ia kërkuam citatet që na kish premtuar, por profesori kërkoi falje duke thënë se unë u premtova duke mos e verifikuar këtë gjë, por pas kërkimeve dhe hulumtimeve që bëra, pashë se në librat budiste nuk kishte citate, të cilat flasin për etapat embriologjike.

Pas kësaj ne i ofruam prof ligjëratën e shkruar nga doktor Keith Moore, me titull: "Përputhshmëria mes embriologjisë dhe asaj që është thënë në Kur'an dhe Sunne". Kur e pyetëm se a e njihni prof. Kith Mur, na u përgjigj se prof Moore është ndër dijetarët më të mëdhenj botërorë në këtë fushë. Pasi e lexoi ligjëratën e tij u befasua.

Ne i bëmë prof. Taxhasonit disa pyetje në fushën e anatomisë, ca prej të cilave kishin të bënin me djegiet e lëkurës. Ai tha: "Nëse djegia e lëkurës është e thellë shkakton humbjen e çdo lloj ndieshmërie." I thamë se me siguri ju intereson të dini, se në librin e shenjtë, në Kur'anin famëlartë, para më shumë se 1400 vitesh, është aluduar mbi këtë, ku thuhet se pabesimtarët, në Ditën e Ringjalljes, do të dënohen me dënim në ferr dhe sa herë që t'u digjen lëkurët, Allahu do t'ua ripërtërijë atyre lëkurën që ta ndiejnë ndëshkimin. Këtu pra, aludohet në atë se qendra e ndjeshmërisë së diegieve ndodhet në lëkurë. Teksti kur'anor në lidhje me këtë thotë:

Vërtet ata që mohuan argumente Tona, do t'i hedhim në Zjarr. Sa herë që atyre tlu digien lëkurët, ne ua ndërrojmë me lëkurë të tjera që ta shijojnë dënimin. Allahu është i Plotfuqishëm dhe i Mënçur. (En Nisa, 56) 

A pajtoheni se kjo që është thënë para 1400 vitesh në Kur'anin e shenjtë ka të bëjë me indet natyrore që gjenden në lëkurë dhe me ndjeshmër inë e saj?

Prof Taxhason tha "Po! Pajtohem se kjo ka të bëjë me qendrën e ndjeshmërisë së diegieve, sepse ne vargun kur'anor thuhet se, kur dikush bën mëkat, do të dënohet në botën tjetër dhe, pasi të digjet lëkura, Allahu do t'i krijojë atij lëkurë të re, që të ndiejë përsëri dhimbje dhe kjo gjë do të përsëritet vazhdin-tisht. Kjo do të thotë, se që para 1400 vitesh në Kuranin e shenjtë aludohet në atë se qendra e ndjeshmërisë gjendet në lëkurë." 

Është e vërtetë se lëkura është qendra e ndjeshmërisë së djegieve. Nëse ajo digjet plotësisht, ndjeshmëria humbet. Prandaj Allahu i madhëruar në Ditën e Gjykimit do t'i dënojë pabesimtarët me ripërtëritjen e lëkurës, sa herë që të digjet ajo. 

Allahu i madhëruar, në Kur'anin famëlartë, thotë: 

"Vërtet ata që mohuan argumentet Tona, do t'i hedhim në zjarr Sa herë që aty t'u digien lëkurët, Ne ua ndërrojmë me lëkurë të tjeras që ta shijojnë dënimin. Allahu është i Plotfuqishëm dhe i Mënçur (En Nisa, 56)

Kështu ne prof. Taxhasonit i përmendëm disa vargje kur'anore dhe thënie të pejgamberit, Muhammedit a.s. dhe e pyetëm atë:

A është e mundur që, Muhammedi a.s. këto njohuri t'i ketë marrë nga ndonjë burim njerëzor?

Profesori u përgjigj se s'është e mundur një gjë e tillë!

E pyetëm: Atëherë nga i mori këto dije? yes Ai vazhdoi dhe tha: Ju pyes unë juve se nga i mori Muhammedi këto njohuri?!

Ne i thamë: Nga Allahu i madhëruar Ai tha: Kush është Allahu? Ne i thamë: Allahu është Krijuesi i gjithësisë. Urtësia tregon të urtin, dija në këtë univers tregon se është dhënë nga i Gjithëdituri, përkryeshmëria e universit tregon se është vepër e Gjithënjohësit Mëshira dëshmon se është dhënë nga Mëshiruesi. Rregulli unik dhe sistemi i përkryer i universit dëshmon, se është vepër e një Krijuesi të Vetëm, të Lartësuar dhe Madhështor."

Prof. Taxhasun u pajtua me tërë këto që thamë. Më pas ai u kthye në vendin e tij, ku mbajti shumë ligjërata mbi këtë fenomen, të cilin e njohu dhe e studioi. Më pas më njoftoi se disa studentë e kanë pranuar fenë Islame, pas ligjëratave që mbajti ai. Pastaj erdhi koha e simpoziumit të 8-të të mjekësisë, në Arabinë Saudite. Në sallën e madhe e cila ishte caktuar për mbajtjen e simpoziumit shkencor, me titull: " Fenomeni shkencor në Kur'an dhe në Sunnet", ai gjatë katër ditëve dëgjoi një numër profesorësh muslimanë, dhe jomuslimanë, të cilët ligjëruan mbi fenomenin shkencor në Kur'an dhe në Sunnet. Në fund të këtyre ligjëratave, u ngrit prof. ;Taxhata Taxhasun, duke thënë : "Gjatë 3 viteve të fundit u thellova në studimin e përkthimin e Kur'anit të shenjtë, të cilin ma dhuroi prof. Abdul Mexhid Ez Zendani. Vitin e kaluar prof. 'Muvaz më dha ligjëratën e prof. Ez Zendanit dhe prof. Keith Moore, duke kërkuar nga unë që t'i përkthej ato në gjuhën tajlandeze dhe t'u mbaj disa ligjërata muslimanëve në Tajlandë. Unë iu përgjigja kërkesës së tij. Këtë mund ta shihni në kasetën që ia dhashë atij, e cila përmban studimet e mia dhe atë që kam kuptuar nga konteksti i thënieve. Unë besoj vërtetë se çdo gjë që është përmendur në Kur'an para 1400 vjetësh është e vërtetë e -qëndrueshme dhe mund të shpjegohet përmes shkencës. Pejgamberi Muhammed s'dinte të shkruante dhe të lexonte. S'ka dyshim se ai është i dërguari i Zotit, i cili na solli të vërtetën Kjo e vërtetë atij iu dha përmes shpalljes nga Krijuesi, Gjithënjohësi i çdo gjëje. Ky Krijues s'ka dyshim se është Allahu.

Prandaj besoj se erdhi koha që të deklaroj se: 

"S'ka Zot tjetër përveç Allahut dhe se Muhammedi është i dërguari i Tij". 

Së fundi ju falenderoj për përgatitjen e mrekullueshme të këtij simpoziumi, i cili qe në një shkallë të lartë dhe të sukseshme. Pjesët të cilat janë përgatitur për video, padyshim janë arritur me mund. Jam interesuar mjaft jo vetëm në aspektin shkencor, por kam kontaktuar edhe me shkencëtarë duke shfrytëzuar këtë rast të shkëlqyeshëm, që të lidh miqësi me ta.

Padyshim dhurata më e shtrenjtë dhe më e vlefshme që fitova me përqafimin e fesë islame është besimi se: "S'ka Zot tjetër përveç Allahut, Muhammedi është i dërguari i Tij. Kështu u bëra mysliman.

Allahu është Thënës i së vërtetës. 

"Në emër të Allahut, Bamirësit të Përgiitlishëm, Mëshiruesit". 

"E atyre që u është dhënë dija, e dinë se kjo që të është : shpallur nga Zoti yt, është e vërtetë dhe udhëzon në rrugën e të Gjithëfuqishmit dhe të Lavdëruarit. " (Sebe,6)


RRETH THËNJEVE TË PROF. KRONER NË LIDHJE ME TË DHËNAT KURANORE RRETH GJEOLOGJISË DHE FORMIMIT TË TRUPAVE



PROF ALFRED KRONER : 

"Shumë të vërteta të përmendura në Kur'an nuk qe e mundur që të vertetoheshin në atë kohë, mirëpo sot përmes shkencës bashkëkohore u bë e mundur të vertetohet ajo që u tha në Kur'an dhe në Sunne, para 1400 vitesh." 

PROF ABDUL MEXHID EZ ZENDANI 

Ky është prof. Alfred Kroner, njëri ndër shkencëtarët më të njohur botërorë të gjeologjisë. U bë i njohur në mesin e shkencëtarëve me kritikat që u bëri teorive të dijetarëve më të mëdhenj botërorë, në lëmin e gjeologjisë. U takuam me të dhe i ofruam disa citate kur'anore dhe thënie të pejgamberit, Muhammedit a.s. Më pas diskutuam rreth tyre.

Në fund prof. Kroner tha: "Duke menduar më thellë rreth këtyre çështjeve dhe rreth asaj se nga i mori Muhammedi ato njohuri, kur dihet se ai ishte beduin dhe analfabet, besoj se është e pamundur që vetë ai, të mund të sillte njohuri kaq të sakta mbi gjithësinë dhe krijiniin e saj. Këto njohuri shkencëtarët i zbuluan vetëm para disa vitesh me anën e mjeteve të sofistikuara bashkëkohore." 

Për të provuar faktin se Kur'ani nuk është rezultat i një njeriu analfabet, siç ishte Muhammedi a.s., prof. Kroner mori shembullin kur'anor, i cili flet mbi atë se gjithësia në fillim ishte një tërësi.

Në Kur'anin e shenjtë thuhet : 

"A nuk e dinë mosbesimtarët se qiej dhe toka ishin një tërësi e Ne i ndamë ato dhe ujin e bëmë bazë tëjetës së çdo sendi." (El Enbija, 30) 

Fjala e përmendur në Kur'an "RETKAN", sipas komentatorëve të shquar të Kur'anit, Ibn Abasit, Muxhahidit dhe të tjerë (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me ta), do të thotë se qiejt dhe toka ishin të ngjitura, e pastaj u ndanë.

Prof. Kroner mori si shëmbull këtë citat ur'anor, për të vertetuar se kjo e vërtetë e përmendur në Kur'an s'mund të ishte rezultat i mendjes së Muhammedit a.s. dhe as i njohurive njerëzore të asaj kohe. 

Prof. Kroner gjithashtu, shprehet:

"Një njeri që nuk dinte asgjë mbi fizikën nukleare, sipas mendimit tim, është e pamundur që para 1400 vitesh me mendjen e vet të zbulonte se toka dhe qiejt ishin një tërësi apo dhe shumë çështje të tjera rreth të cilave biseduam së bashku." 

Sa herë që i jepej rasti, prof. Kroner mundohej t'i shmangej përgjigjes. Më kujtohet një rast, kur ne biseduam së bashku rreth vendeve arabe dhe e pyetëm atë: "A nuk ishin vendet arabe të gjelbëruara dhe të pasura me kopshte dhe lumenj?"

"Po" - u përgjigj ai. I thamë: "E kur ka ndodhur kjo?" Ai tha: "Në kohën e akullnajave, akujt e grumbuIluar në Polin e Ngrirë të Veriut filluan të rrëshqasin drejt Jugut dhe, kur ato i ishin afruar relativisht gadishullit arabik, ndryshoi temperatura, gjë që bëri që ky gadishull të ishte një ndër vendet më të pasura me kopshte, lumenj dhe të reshura." E pyetëm profesorin : "A do të jetë përsëri gadishulli arabik me kopshte dhe lumenj?" "Po" - tha ai. "Kjo është e vërtetë shkencore"

U befasuam me fjalët e tij dhe i thamë: "Ju thoni se kjo është e vërtetë shkencore, kur kjo çështje ka të bëjë me të ardhmen?"

PROF. KRONER tha: "Koha e re e akullnajave ka filluar. Akulli për herë të dytë ka filluar të rrëshqasë nga Poli i Veriut në drejtim të Jugut. Tani ai ka marrë rrugën e tij në drejtim të gadishullit arabik. Dëshmi për këtë është ajo që dëgjojmë mbi fortunat e forta, të cilat përfshijnë vendet veriore në Evropë dhe Amerikë. Kjo është dëshmi mbi atë që thamë. Shkencëtarët kanë edhe fakte të tjera rreth kësaj çështjeje dhe kjo është e vërtetë shkencore."

Pastaj i thamë profesorit: "Këtë që thatë ju, shkencëtarët arritën ta zbulojnë pas një kohe të gjatë hulumtimesh dhe me mjete të sofistikuara, të cilat lehtësuan dhe mundësuan këtë zbulim. Ndërkaq kjo e vërtetë është përmendur, nga i dërguari i Allahut, Muhammedi a.s. para më shumë se 1400 vjetësh. Në hadithin e transmetuar nga Muslimi, Muhammedi a.s. thotë:

"Nuk do të shkatërrohet bota, derisa vendet arabe të mos mbushen me kopshte e lumenj."

E pyetëm profesorin: "Kush e informoi Muhammedin a.s. se vendet arabe kishin qenë të pasura me kopshte dhe lumenj?" "Romakët" - u përgjegj ai. M'u kujtua se ai gjithmonë donte të gjente rrugëdalje. Vendosëm t'i bëjmë një pyetje tjetër: "E kush e njoftoi atë, se këto vende përsëri do të mbushen me kopshte e lumenj?"

Gjithnjë mundohej të gjente rrugëdalje, por kur e kuptonte të vërtetën tregohej i guximshëm dhe e shprehte mendimin hapur. Më në fund prof. Kroner pohoi: "Kjo patjetër duhet të jetë shpallur nga Zoti." 

Pas diskutimit të gjatë që bëmë me të, ai deklaroi: "Besoj se të gjitha çështjet që janë përmendur në Kur'an, të cilat kanë të bëjnë me tokën dhe krijimin, si dhe me shkencën në përgjithësi janë të vërteta, të padiskutueshme. Këto mund të vërtetohen shkencërisht. Prandaj mund të themi se Kur'ani është libër që përmban të vërteta shkencore konçize. Vertetimi i shumë fakteve të paraqitura në Kur'an në atë kohë ishte i pamundur. Sot shkenca bashkëkohore është në gjendje të vertetojë atë që tha Muhammedi a.s. para 1400 vjetësh". 

Allahu është Thënës i së vërtetës. Në librin e Tij, në Kur'anin e shenjtë Ai thotë:

"Kurani është këshillë për të giitha botërat. Ju giithsesi do ta kuptoni këtë, madje qoftë edhe më vonë" (Sad, 87, 8 

"Në emër të Allahut, Bamirësit të Përgjithshëm, Mëshiruesit". 

"E atyre që u është dhënë dija e dinë se kjo që të është shpallur nga Zoti yt, është e vërtetë dhe udhëzon në rrugën e të Gjithëfuqishmit dhe të Lavdëruatit. (Sebe, 6)


PËRSHKRIMI I JASHTËM DHE I BRENDSHËM I ETAPAVE TË KRIJIMIT TË NJERITJT NË KURAN 

Falënderimi i takon Allahut, Zotit të të gjitha botërave. 

Paqja dhe shpëtimi qoftë mbi të dërguarin tonë, Muhammedin a.s., familjen, shokët dhe ata që e ndjekin rrugën e tij derisa të jetë jeta. 

Ky është profesor MARSHALL XHONSON, përgjegjës i Katedrës së anatomisë dhe drejtor i institutit "DANIEL", në universitetin "TOMAS XHEFERSON" në Filadelfia të SHBA-së. Me të u takuam në simpoziumin e shtatë të mjekësisë në Arabinë Saudite. 

Ishte caktuar një komision që do të studionte IXHAZIN-MREKULLINË shkencore në Kur'an dhe Sunne. Sapo u takuam në këtë komision ai na pyeti se cila është tema e komisionit tonë? 

Ju përgjigjëm duke i thënë se tema e komisionit tonë është të shqyrtuarit e lidhshmërisë në mes asaj që është përmendur në Kur'an dhe Sunne, para 1400 vjetësh dhe asaj që është zbuluar nga shkenca bashkëkohore. Ai pyeti se çfarë konkretisht? 

Ju përgjigjëm duke i thënë se shkenca ka zbuluar se krîjimi i njeriut kalon në disa perioda dhe këto perioda janë përmendur në Kur'an para më shumë se 1400 vjetësh. 

Ishte ulur dhe u ngrit në këmbë duke thënë: JO, JO, s'ka mundësi! 

I thamë: Ulu doktor! Ai thotë: NUK ULEM!... Ç'janë këto fjalë që thoni?! 

Kuptuam se çfarë tronditje shkaktuan këto fjalë tek profesori! 

Ai është ndër dijetarët më të shquar në Amerikë. Ai e di se njerëzimi e zbuloi mikroskopin në shek. e 16-të. Mjekët edhe në shek. e 17-të besonin se njeriu formohet si krijesë é plotë në spermën e cila del nga mashkuIli, siç shihet në këtë figurë. 

fig. 7 

Këtë vizatim e bënë mjekët e asaj kohe për të dëshmuar se njeriu krijohet nga sperma e mashkullit. Kjo bindje vazhdoi deri në shek. e 18-të.

Kur e zbuluan vezën femërore, në shek. e 18-të ata e ndërruan mendinùn duke thënë se njeriu formohet si një krijesë e plotë në vezën e femrës, sepse ajo është më e madhe! 

Kështu ata e injoruan rolin e mashkullit, siç e injoruan më parë, në shek. e 17-të rolin e femrës. 

Në gjysmën e shek. të 19-të dijetarët filluan të zbulojnë se krijimi i embrionit të njeriut kalon në disa etapa. 

Prandaj profesor Marshall Xhonsonit kur iu tha se kjo gjë është përmendur në Kur'an para më shumë se 1400 vjetësh, ai u ngrit në këmbë duke e mohuar një gjë të tillë me zë të lartë. 

U ngritëm dhe i ofruam Kur'anin, duke i thënë: Urdhëro, lexo! 

Ne ia lexuam vargun Kur'anor në gjuhën arabe dhe ai e lexoi përkthinùn e tij, në gjuhën angleze. Ia lexuam fjalët e Allahut të madhëruar në Kur'an, ku thuhet: 

"Dhe Ai është që krijoi llojet. mashkullin dhe femrën, nga pika e farës që hidhet (en-Nexhm.45,46) 

"Ç'është me ju që Allahut nuk ia shprehni madhërinë që e meriton?! Aiju krijoi në disa etapa!" (Nuh. 13-14) 

Ai ju krijoi juve në mitrën e nënave tuaja, etapë pas etape, në tirierrësira! Ky është Allahu, Zoti juaj! (ez-Zumer6) 

Ai u ul dhe tha: Kjo mund të ketë 3 shpjegime:

I pari: Mund të jetë rastësisht! U habitëm me të! 

Atij i ofruam mbi 25 vargje kur'anore, të cilat flasin mbi këtë temë. I thamë: 

A mundet, vallë që të gjitha këto vargje të jenë të rastësishme?! Pastaj Kur'ani i ka emërtuar këto faza si: "NUTFE", që do të thotë "pikë uji"; "ALAKAH" që do të thotë diçka që ngjit; "MUDGAH", që do të thotë "mish i përtypur", pastaj ka përmendur formimin e eshtrave, veshjen e eshtrave me mish dhe krijimin tjetër. Pra, këto faza Kur'ani i ka emërtuar! A është e mundur që kjo të jetë rastësisht?! Ai tha: JO. Pastaj i thamë: Po atëherë si mund të jetë? 

Mund të thuhet se Muhammedi pati një mikroskop të madh - tha ai! 

- Thamë: Ju e dini se këto perioda paraqesin hollësi dhe detaje. Këto gjëra, të cilat i zbuloi shkenca dhe i përmendi Kur'ani, s'mund të arrihen përveçse nëpërmjet një mikroskopi të përsosur, e ai që do të kishte një mikroskop të tillë patjetër që do të kishte arritur një teknikë të lartë. Sikur të ishte kështu. kjo do të manifestohej në jetesën e tij, në të gjitha rrethanat. Patjetër që këto arritje do t'i kish marrë nga brezat paraardhës dhe do t'ua trashëgonte brezave pasardhës. 

Pas kësaj ai qeshi dhe tha: "Në një panair kam parë mikroskopin e parë që u zbulua në botë. Ky mikroskop e zmadhon fotografinë 15 herë, dhe fotografia s'del e qartë". 

Jo, Muhammedi a.s. nuk pati ndonjë aparat ose mikroskop, pra nuk ngelet gjë tjetër, veç të themi se Muhammedi është i dërguari i Allahut. 

Pas kësaj ai u muar me këto studime që kishin të bënin me mrekullinë shkencore të Kur'anit. Në disa seminare të tij, ai u përqëndrua në periodat e embrionit. Profesor MUR dhe disa të tjerë diskutuan mbi pamjen e jashtme të embrionit, ndërsa profesor Xhonson u paraqit me seminarin e tij, mbi përshkrimin e saktë që Kur'ani i bën embrionit nga forma e jashtme dhe përbërja e brendëshme e tij. 

Prof Xhonson tha: 

"Në realitet Kur'ani i përshkruan periodat e jashtme të embrionit, por ai gjithashtu i përshkruan edhe periodat e brendëshme të tij gjatë krijimit zhvillimit, duke i vërtetuar ndryshimet kryesore që pëson ai, gjë të cilën e kanë zbuluar dijetarët e sotëm. Faleminderit!" 

Këtë figurë që e shohim, na tregon periodën të cilën Kur'ani e përshkruan me fjalën "MUDGAH", që do të thotë "mish i përtypur". Ai e përdori këtë si argument në mesin e argumenteve të tjera që ai solli. (fig.  

Figura e këtij mishi të përtypur gjegjësisht "MUDGAH" na paraqet pamjen e jashtme të embrionit. Siç e shohim ai është në formë harku dhe në fund të këtij harku ka gjurmë, të cilat u përngjajnë gjurmëve të dhëmbëve, duke na dhënë kështu pamjen e mishit të përtypur. 

Ne shohim ënjtje, plasaritje në formë të lakuar që na jep pamjen e mishit të përtypur siç e përshkruan Kur'ani me fjalën "MUDGAH". Kjo copë mishi ka gjatësi prej 1 cm. 

Nëse atë e ndajmë në dysh dhe duam t'i shpjegojmë pjesët e brendëshme të saj, do të shohim se pjesët më të mëdha kanë filluar të formohen siç është e qartë në figurën 8. 

Në figurën 8, shohim se një pjesë e gjymtyrëve kanë filluar të formohen, kurse pjesa tjetër akoma s'ka filluar të formohet, dhe nëse dëshërojmë që ta përshkruajmë këtë copë mishi, sikurse thotë profesor Marshall Xhonson, atëherë si të themi? 

Të themi se ajo është e formuar.. kjo do të nënkuptojë pjesën e cila është e form uar, nëse themi se është e paformuar do të nënkuptojë pjesën e cila s'është e formuar. Prandaj patjetër, kur ta përshkruajmë këtë copë mishi në përbërjen e saj të brendëshme - thotë PROFE SOR XHONSON, duhet ta përshkruajmë ashtu siç e ka përshkruar Kur'ani, ku thuhet: 

Pastaj (ju krijojmë) prej një copë mishi që është e formuar ose e paformuar" (el-Haxhxh, 5) 

"Unë si dijetar - thotë PROFESOR XHONSON mund të merrem vetëm me gjëra që mund t'i shoh saktësisht, mund të kuptoj embriologjinë, zhvillimin e biologjisë, mund të kuptoj fjalët, të cilat më përkthehen nga Kur'ani... 

Siç ua solla më parë shembullin, sikur unë të imagjinoj që të jetoj në atë kohë me këto dije që kam mësuar deri më sot, s'do t'i përshkruaja gjërat ashtu siç janë përshkruar në Kur'an. Unë nuk e shoh se ka ndonjë shkas apo fakt i cili tregon, se Muhammedi a.s. zotëronte ndonjë mjet, i cili ia mundësoi marrjen e këtyre njohurive nga ndonjë vend. Për këtë arsye nuk shoh asgjë, që e bën të pamundur të kuptuarit se ishte frymëzim ose SHPALLJE HYJNORE, të cilën ai arriti ta transmetojë." 

Ky është profesor MARSHALL XHONSON, i cili në fillim nuk pranoi të dhënat shkencore në Kur'an, kurse më vonë mbajti seminare në një numër simpoziumesh për to. Kur u kërkua që të japë mendimin e tij rreth asaj që ka zbuluar shkenca me të cilën vërtetohet ajo që ka thënë Kur'ani famëlartë dhe Sunnet, ai tha: "Po, Kur'ani është SHPALLJE nga Zoti ". S'ka rrugëdalje tjetër për njerëzimin veçse të pranojë atë që pranuan këta dijetarë. Vërtet Allahu i madhëruar i shpalli Muhammedit a.s. Kur'anin me dijen e Tij dhe i premtoi njerëzimit se gjatë zhvillimit të tyre do të zbulojnë atë që do të vertétojë se Kur'ani është libër i Zotit, ashtu siç thotë Allahu i madhëruar: 

"E ju gjithsesi, më vonë do ta kuptoni vërtetësinë e Kur'anit." (Sad,8 .

Gjithashtu Allahu i madhëruar thotë: 

"Çdo lajm e ka afatin e realizimit e më. vonëju do ta kaptoni. (el-Etiam, 67) 

Dhe në një varg tjetër Kur'anor, Allahu thotë: 

"Ne do t'ua bëjmë atyre të mundëshme që të shohin shenjat Tona në horizonte dhe në veten e tyre derisa t'u bëhet e qartë se Kurani është i vërtetë. A nuk mjafton që Zoti yt është dëshmitar për çdo gië. kapitulli: (Fussilet,53) 

"Në emër të Allahut, Bamirësittë përgjithshëm, Mëshiruesit. 

E atyre që u është dhënë dija, e dinë se kio që të ështëshpallur nga Zoti yt, është e vërtetë dhe udhëzon në rrugën e të Gjithëfuqishmit dhe të Lavdëruatit" (Sebe, 6)

RRETH PËRPUTHSHMËRISË SË DISA ZBULIMEVE NË EKZISTENCË ME TË DHËNAT KURANORE 



PROF. JUSHJUDI KOZAN 

"Jam shumë i impresionuar me të zbuluarit e së vërtetës në Kur'anin famëlartë". 

PROF EZ-ZENDANI 

Paqja dhe mëshira e Allahut qoftë mbi ju! 

Ky profesor flet në gjuhën e tij japoneze. Është profesor JUSHJUDI KOZAN, drejtor i institutit astronomik në Tokio. 

Në fillim i treguam disa vargje kur'anore të cilat flasin për fillimin e krijimit dhe për atë që toka dhe qielli ishin një. Prof. Jushujdi kur e lexoi domethënien e këtyre vargjeve kur'anore, filloi të na pyesë mbi Kur'anin dhe kohën kur ka zbritur ai. I treguam se Kur'ani ka zbritur para më shumë se 1400 vjetësh. Ne e pyetëm rreth këtyre të vërtetave, me të cilat kishin të bënin vargjet kur'anore. Ai na u përgjegj dhe pas çdo përgjigjeje ne i lexonim nga një varg kur'anor. I magjepsur dhe i habitur, ai tha: 

"Vërtet Kur'ani e përshkruan universin nga pika më e lartë e ekzistencës. Çdo gjë para tij është e hapur. Ai prej të cilit ka ardhur Kur'ani e sheh çdo gjë në univers. Asgjë s'është e fshehur për Të." 

-E pyetëm për periudhën kohore, kur qielli ishte një masë fillestare gazore. Na u përgjegj se faktet që vertetojnë këtë, janë të shumta. Tani thotë prof. Kozan, kjo gjë është bërë e dukshme dhe e qartë. Sot ne shohim yje në qiell të cilat përbëhen nga kjo masë gazore, masë e cila ësht ë bazë e université siç shihet në këtë fotografi. 

Kjo fotografi u bë kohët e fundit nëpërmjet anijeve kozmike. Në këtë fotografi është fotografuar një prej galaktikave dhe shihet qartë se ajo është e përbërë nga tymi. 

Shikoni anët e kuqe të galaktikës, e cila gjendet në fillim të flakërimit, kurse në mes ku flaka është e fortë, shihet ndriçim. Kështu pra këto yje të shhdritshme në fillim ishin tym ose masë gazore. 

I gjithë universi ishte tym ose masë gazore. Profesorit i lexuam vargun kur'anor ku thuhet: 

"Pastaj Zoti iu drejtua qiellit i cili ishte tym dhe atij dhe tokës i tha: NENSHTROJUNI urdhërit Tim me dëshirë ose me dhunë! Ata të dy thanë: Po i nënshtrohemi me dëshir" (Fussilet,l1) 

Disa diietarë duke folur mbi fazën fillestare të qieIlit, thonë se ai ishte "MJEGULLNAJË". Profesor Jushjudi Kozan, thotë se fjala "mjegullnajë" nuk i përshtatet përshkrimit të bërë me fjalën "TYM" në Kur'an, sepse mjegullnaja është e ftohtë, kurse ky tym përmban një sasi nxehtësie. Prandaj përshkrimi më i mirë është me fjalën "TYM". Pra, kjo që thotë profesor Kozan përputhet plotësisht me ajetin kur'anor. 

Kështu ai filloi të shpjegojë vargjet që ia lexonim. Në fund e pyetëm: 

Ç'farë mendoni mbi këtë fenomen profesor, për të cilin ju jeni dëshmitar? Shkenca me përparimin e saj po zbulon sekretet e universit. Shumë nga këto sekrete janë përmendur në Kur'an, ose në thëniet e Muhammedit a.s. A mendoni se ky Kur'an të cilin na solli Muhammedi a.s. mund të jetë produkt i mendjes njerëzore? 

PROF KOZAN në ligjëratën e tij tha: 

"Jam i impresionuar shumë me zbulimin e së vërtetës në Kur'an, para nesh astronomët u morën me studimin e pjesëve të kufizuara në qiell, kurse ne jemi përqëndruar në të kuptuarit e këtyre pjesëve, sepse nëpërmjet teleskopit ne mund t'i shohim të gjithë pjesët kryesore në qiell e gjithashtu nëpërmjet të lexuarit të Kur'anit marrim edhe përgjigjen e pyetjeve. Besoj se unë mund ta gjej rrugën time të ardhshme për studimin e universit." 

PROF EZ. ZENDAN 

Pra, siç e shohim ai thotë se s'është e mundur që, Kur'ani të jetë produkt i mendjes njerëzore. Gjithashtu ai thotë: Ne dijetarët në studimet tona jemi përqëndruar në një pjesë të vogël, ndërsa kush e lexon Kur'anin ka para vetes tabllo të një përshkrimi të gjërë mbi universin. 

PROF. KOZAN, gjithashtu tha: 

Unë njoha një metodë të re në studirnin e universit. Atë duhet ta vështrojmë në mënyrë të gjithanshme dhe jo në mënyrë të pjesërishme. Unë do t'i përmbahem kësaj metode dhe, pasi lexova Kur'anin e u njoha me këto vargje kur'anore, të cilat flasin mbi universin, zbulova metodën e të studiuarit tim në të ardhmen. Në seminaret e mia të ardhëshme do të kem një vështrim të gjithanshëm, gjë të cilën e fitova nga libri i Allahut. 

PROF. EZ ZENDANI 

I lartësuar je o Zot, i lartësuar je Ti, o Allah! 

Ja, dijetarët e Lindjes dhe të Perëndimit po i përulin kokat e tyre në shenjë respekti ndaj Kur'anit famëlartë. 

Kur'ani është argument i Muhammedit a.s. Eshtë mrekulli e përhershme dhe e vazhdueshme, është mrekulli e gjallë, i cili i bind muslimanët dhe jomuslimanët e kështu do t'i bindë brezat e ardhshëm deri në Ditën e Gjyqit. 

"Po Allahu dëshmon për atë që t'u zbiit ty, atë ta zbiiti sipas dijes së Vet" (en Nisa, 166) 

"Dhe thuaj: Falenderuar qoftë Allahu, e Ai do tlua tregojë argumenter e Veta dhe do ti njihni ato... " (En Neml,93) 

"Në emër të Allahut, Bamirësit të përgjithshëm, Mëshiruesit! 

"E atyre që u është dhënë dija, e dinë se kjo që të është shpallur nga Zoti yt, është e vërtetë dhe udhëzon në rrugën e Githëfuqishmit dhe të Lavdëruarit" (Sebe, 6) 


ISLAMI DHE SHKENCA



Falënderirni i takon Allahut, Zotit të të gjitha botërave. 

Paqja dhe shpëtimi qoftë mbi të dërguarin tonë, Muhammedin a.s., familjen, shokët dhe ata që e ndjekin rrugën e tij derisa të jetë jeta. 

Mendimi perëndimor zhvilloi një betejë të fortë dhe të rreptë mes fesë dhe shkencës. Dijetari perëndimor s'mund të pranojë se ekziston përputhshmëri midis fesë dhe shkencës. Dhjata e Vjetër thotë se pema që iu ndalua Ademit a.s. në Parajsë, Xhenet, ishte pema e "njohjes" dhe Ademi a.s., pasi hëngri frytet e saj, sipas Dhjatës së Vjetër fitoi "aftësinë e njohjes". 

Për këtë arsye evropianët më shumë se dy shekuj diskutuan rreth pranimit ose mospranimit të arritjeve shkencore të cilat vinin nga vendet muslimane. Këto lloj dijesh konsideroheshin nga priftërinjtë mëkat shumë i madh. Dëshmi për këtë sipas tyre ishte pema "e njohjes", me ngrënien e frutave të së cilës, Ademi a.s. fitoi "aftësinë e njohjes" gjë që sipas tyre ai fitoi zemë rimin e Allahut dhe u dëbua nga Parajsa. 

Për këtë arsye dijetarët perëndimorë refuzuan dijet shkencore të botës myslimane, madje i luftuan ato, duke i konsideruar mëkat. Por, më vonë, në perëndim, kur dijetarët fituan betejën ndaj kishës dhe inkuizicionit të saj, për t'u hakmarrë ndaj saj ata hodhën poshtë çdo gjë që kishte të bënte me fenë... 

Prandaj, kur njeriu flet me një dijetar perëndimor mbi lidhjet që ekzistojnë mes fesë dhe shkencës, ai i befasuar thotë: Ç'thua ?! S'ka mundësi!! 

Dijetarët perëndimorë nuk e njohin fenë islame. Ata nuk e dinë se Islami lartësoi dijen dhe dijetarët. Islami dijetarët i bëri dëshmitarë menjëherë pas engjujve, të cilët dëshmojnë se s'ka Zot tjetër veç Allahut (i cili është Një, s'ka lindur dhe s'është i lindur. Askush dhe asgjë s'është i barabartë me Allahun). Allahu i Lartëmadhëruar në Kur'anin famëlartë, thotë: 

"Allahu dëshmoi se nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Tij, këtë e dëshmuan edhe engiëjt e dijetarët. (Ali Imran, 1 

Dije se nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Allahut. (Muhammed, 19) 

Kur ne flasim me një dijetar perëndimor mbi fenë islame dhe shkencën, ai mendon se ekziston i njëjti raport siç është në mes fesë së tyre dhe shkencës. 

Më pas ata mbesin të mahnitur, kur hasin në fenë islame të vërtetat e qarta dhe të pakundërshtueshme shkencore. Një ndër ata dijetarë është edhe XHULI SAMSUN, profesor i gjinekologjisë në universitetin NORTH WESTERN, në Çikago të SHBA. 

Kur u takuam në fillim, ai dyshonte nëse këto citate ishin në Kur'an dhe në thënie të Muhammedit a.s. Pasi e vertetoi një o,,jë të tillë dhe u ndesh me citatet kur'anore, që flasin mbi gjenet dhe ndryshimet që pëson embrioni në periodat e para, kur ai është pikë uji etj. Pastaj pa përshkrimin preçiz që i bën Kur'ani krijinut të njeriut, si dhe vetitë që trashëgohen nga këto kromozome. 

Në këto kromozome gjenden cilësitë e njeriut që do të lindë; ngjyra e syve, e lëkurës, e flokëve dhe shumë cilësi tjera. Pra, njeriu që në këto kromozome është i përcaktuar. 

Këto kromozome janë në fazën, kur embrioni është një pikë uji. Kjo do të thotë se njeriu është i përcaktuar që kur embrioni është një pikë uji. 

Allahu i Lartëmadhëruar në Kur'an thotë: 

... sa mohues i forte është ai (njeriu)! Prej çka e krijoi Allahu atë? Atë e krijoi prej një pikë uji dhe e përcaktoi" (Abese 17,1 

Në embrion gjatë 40 ditëve të para formohen të gjitha organet dhe të gjitha pjesët janë të ngjitura njëra me tjetrën. (fig. 10). 

Pra, organet fillojnë të krijohen dhe embrioni ka formën e harkut. 

I dërguari i Allahut, Muhammedi a.s. thotë: 

" Vërtet çdonjeri nga ju fortnohet në mitrën e nënës së tij në dyzet ditët e para... " 

Profesor Xhuli Samsun e mori këtë hadith dhe hadithin tjetër, ku Muhammedi a.s. thotë: "Kur embrioni i kalon 42 ditë Allahu e dërgon engjëllin për t'i dhënë formën atij ". Ai bëri krahasimin mes këtyre 2 thënieve të Muhammedit a.s. dhe konstatoi se ajo qe i ndante këto dy hadithe ishte numri 40. 

Prof. Samsuni pasi i pa këto të dhëna të detajuara dhe preçize, në një simpozium, shprehu mendimin e tij rreth kësaj çështjeje, duke thënë: 

"Nga këto dy thënie të Muhammedit a.s. mund të nxirren në mënyrë preçize ndryshimet që i pëson embrioni në 40 ditët e para. Një gjë e tillë u vertetua edhe nga biseduesit e ditës së sotme. Këto të vërteta shkencore që përmbajnë hadithet nuk njiheshin në atë kohë, prandaj ato s'janë të bazuara në dijet a asaj kohe. Këto thënie të Muhammedit a.s. janë reflektim i njohjes (shpalljes) hyjnore". 

PROF. EZ ZENDANI 

Ai gjithashtu thotë: Feja mund t'i paraprijë shkencës në mënyrë të suksesshme! 

Mos të harrojmë se disa fe mbajnë qëndrim negativ ndaj shkencës. Por ky profesor thotë se feja mund t'i paraprijë shkencës me sukses dhe ai ka parasysh fenë islame. 

Nëse hyjmë në një fabrikë dhe në dorë kemi katalogun, me lehtësi do të kuptojmë atë që është në të. Ndërsa ai që hyn në fabrikë dhe s'ka asgjë në dorë, s'do ta ketë të lehtë të kuptojë atë që është në të. 

PROFESOR XHULI SAMSUN u drejtohet dijetarëve me këto fjalë: Unë besoj se s'ka kundërshtim mes njohurive shkencore dhe shpalljes islame. Islarni i përkrah dhe i nxit metodat shkencore. Shfaqja kur'anore e cila iu zbulua Muhammedit a.s., para 1400 vjetësh aludon në të vërtetat shkencore rreth të cilave u diskutua në simpozium. Kjo dëshmon se : KUR'ANI ËSHTË FJALË E ALLAHUT. 

PROF. EZ ZENDANI 

Po... Muslimanët përsëri mund të jenë pishtarët e dijes, sikurse ishin më parë, duke ia dhënë dijes vendin që menton ajo dhe duke e bërë "dijen" dëshmi për besimin në Allahun, xh.sh. Zotin e universit, dhe në vër tetësinë e pejgamberisë së Muhammedit a.s. Të vërtetën e thotë Allahu i Madhëruar: 

"Ne do tua bëjmë atyre të mundshme që të shohin shenjat Tona në horizonte dhe në veten e tyre derisa t'u bëhet e qartë se Kurani është i vërtetë. A nuk mjafton që Zoti yt është dëshmîtar për çdo gië!" (Fussilet, 53) 

"Në emër të Allahut, Bamirësit të përgjithshëm, Mëshiruesit! 

"E atyre që a është dhënë dija, e dinë se kjo që të është shpallur nga Zoti yt, është e vërtetë dhe udhëzon në rrugën e të Gjithëdishmit dhe të Lavdëruatit (Sebe,6) 



* Kur Ademi a.s. i tha emërtimet e sendeve, të cilat Allahu ia kishte mësuar më parë, emërtime të cilat engjëjt nuk i dinin, atëherë Allahu i urdhëroi engjëjt që të përuleshin para Ademit, si shenjë respekti për dijen që ai kishte. Pra, ngrënia efrutev e të pemës sëndaluar nuk ishte shkaku i vërtetë për dëbimin e Ademit a.s. nga Parajsa, sepse qysh më parë Allahu e kish paracaktuar atë që të ishte mëkëmbës i Tij në tokë. Madje, Ademi a.s. zotëronte aftësinë e njohjes qysh para se të vendosej në Parajsë, dhe të hante nga frutet e pemës së ndaluar. Për hir të aftësisë së njohjes që zotëronte Ademi a.s., engjëjt para se Ademi a.s. të hynte ne Xhenet iu përulën atij në shenjë respekti. 

ARGUMENTET QË GJENDEN NË DETE DHE OQEANE 



Falënderimi i takon Allahut, Zotit të të gjitha botërave. 

Paqja dhe shpëtimi qoftë mbi të dërguarin tonë, Muhammedin a.s., familjen, shokët dhe ata që e ndjekin rrugën e tij derisa të jetë jeta. 

Ky është profesor Haj. Me të bëmë një udhëtim në det që të na tregonte mbi disa dukuri detare, të cilat kishin të bënin me temën e seminareve tona, rreth mrekullisë shkencore në Kur'an dhe në Sunnet. 

Profesor Haj është ndër dijetarët më të njohur të oqeanologjisë në Amerikë. Gjatë këtij udhëtimi e pyetëm mbi shumë dukuri detare si dhe rreth sipërfaqes së deteve dhe asaj që e ndan pjesën sipërfaqësore të deteve dhe thellësirave të tyre. E pyetëm gjithashtu edhe mbi pengesat ujore në mes të ujërave të deteve dhe lumerjve dhe ai na u përgjigj në mënyrë të hollësishme për të gjitha këto. Kur filluam të merremi me sqarimin e pengesave në mes të detrave të kripur, ai shpjegoi se detet e kripur s'janë një det ashtu siç i sheh syri, por ata janë dete të ndryshëm, kanë shkallë të ndryshme temperature, kripe dhe dendësie siç shihet në këtë fotografi. 

fig.11 

Në këtë fotografi shohim vijat e bardha, që simbolizojnë pengesat që gjenden në mes deteve. Çdo pengesë bën ndarjen në mes dy deteve të ndryshëm, të cilët ndryshojnë nga temperatura, përqindja e kripës dendësia, gjallesat ujore dhe oksigjeni. 

Kjo fotografi me këtë pamje për herë të parë është bërë në vitin 1942, pasi dijetarët vendosën qindra pika studimi mbi det për të studiuar veçoritë e tii. 

Do të shohim në vijim atë që ndan detin Mesdhe nga oqeani Atlantik. Këtu në mes gjëndet trekëndëshi që tregon malin e Tarikut, sipas të cilit ka marre enirin ngushtica e Gjibraltarit (rrjedh nga fjala Xhebel-kodër dhe Tarik sipas Tarik ibn Zijad-it). Këtu shohim me ngjyra të qarta atë që dallon ujërat e deteve. Kjo gjë nuk duket me sy, mirëpo tani ajo është e vërtetë shkencore. Përsosja e satelitëve ka bërë të mundur studimin e deteve. Kështu me ndihmën e tyre u bë nga lartësi të mëdha fotografimi i deteve. Pra, këta satelitë mundësuan fotografimin e këtyre deteve si dhe kufijtë që ndajnë detet apo thënë më mirë ajo që ndan detet nga njëri - tjetri. (fig. 1 1) 

"Ai i lejoi dy detet që të puqen mes vete. Ndërmjet atyre të dyve është një pengesë që ata nuk e kapërcejnë." (Err-Rrahman 19, 20) 

Pra, siç e shohim kjo pengesë është ajo që i ndan detet. Dijetarët myslimanë rreth komentimit të këtij vargu kur'anor dhanë dy mendime.Grupi i parë tha: 

Fjala "merexhe" e përdorur në këtë varg kur'anor në kuptimin etimologjik ka kuptimin e "përzierjes", që sipas tyre do të thotë se Zoti i përzien dy detet, kurse fjala "në mes atyre të dyve është një pengesë" dhe fjalia "ata nuk e kapërcejnë", nënkupton atë që uji i njërit det s'mund të kalojë ujin e detit tjetër. 

Grupi i dytë duke iu përgjigjur grupit të parë tha: 

Meqënëse mes tyre ka pengesa dhe në fund të vargut kur'anor thuhet se ata nuk e kapërcejnë pengesën, atëherë si thoni se fjala "merexhe" do të thotë "përzierje". 

Ndërkaq zbulimet shkencore treguan domethënien e vërtetë të këtyre vargjeve kur'anore. Pra, ujrat e detit Mesdhe përzihen me ujrat e oqeanit Atlantik dhe anasjelltas dhe në mes tyre ka pengesë ujore. Kur uji i njërit det e kalon këtë pengesë dhe kalon në detin tjetër fillon të humbë veçoritë e tij, duke marrë vetitë e ujit tjetër. Kjo përputhet plotësisht me përshkrimin kur'anor ku thuhet se "asnjë det nuk e kapërcen detin tjetër". Pra, me kalimin e Ujit nga njëri det në tjetrin, uji që kalon pengesën fillon të marrë veçoritë e ujit tjetër. Me zhvillimin e shkencës u bë i mundur kuptimi i drejtë i vargjeve kur'anore duke dëshmuar kështu edhe një herë mbi mrekullinë e Kur'anit*. 

Me profesor Haj biseduam mbi këtë fenomen të përmendur në këtë varg kur'anor dhe vargje të tjera kur'anore. Në fund e pyetëm: "Ç'farë mendoni mbi këtë fenomen të cilin Po e shihni në vargjet kur'anore të cilat zbritën para më shumë se 1400 vjetësh e që na përshkruajnë hollësisht krijimin dhe shumë fenomene të tjera, të cilat ishin të pamundura që të njiheshin në atë kohë?

Shkenca bashkëkohore sot është dëshmitare për këtë duke na sqaruar atë që Kur'ani e përmendi para 1400 vjetësh. Çfarë mendoni ju mbi këtë?

PROFESOR HAJ - "Jam shumë i impresionuar që gjenden të tilla dije në Kur'anin famëlartë. S'mund ta di se nga kanë ardhur ato. Është shumë interesante që këto vargje shkencore gjenden në Kur'an dhe vazhdimisht po punohet në zbulimin e domethënieve të vargjeve të tij." 

-Domethënë ju e mohoni se këto vargje kur'anore mund të jenë produkt i mendjes njerëzore. Atëherë nga kanë ardhur këto njohuri? 

"Besoj se vërtet këto janë prej Zotit" 

PROF EZ ZENDANI 

Pra, Kur'ani është fjalë e Zotit, i cili iu shpall Muhammedit a.s. i dërguari i fundit i Allahut, Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë: 

"Allahu çdo të dërguari të Tij, i dha atë që e besonin njerëzit. Kurse mua m'u dha Kur'ani, Shpallja e Allahut.Lus që të kem numrin më të madh të ithtarëve në Ditën e Gjykimit* * ". 

Ky është Kur'ani, mrekulli e përsosur dhe argument i qartë për mbarë njerëzimin deri në ditën e Gjykimit. 

"Në emër të Allahut, Bamirësit të përgjithshëm, Mëshiruesit! 

"Atyre që u është dhënë dija, e dinë se kjo që të është shpallur ty nga Zoti është e vërtetë dhe se udhëzon në rrugën e Fuqiplotit, të Lavdëruarit. (Sebe,6)

* Oqeanografi i famshëm francez, Jacque Yvés-Cousteau (Zhak Kusto) që e ka kaluar jetën e tij në zbulimet e nëndetit dhe që konsiderohet një autotite i madh në këtë fushë, shpjegon: 

"Po marrim në analizë disa hipoteza në lidhje me pengesat që ndajnë nga njëra-tjetra masat ujore të dy deteve të ndryshëm. Në fund të kërkimeve pamë se si masa ujore, ashtu edhe veçotitë si të Detit Mesdhe, ashtu edhe të Oqeanit Atlantik, ishin të ndryshme nga njëra-tjetra. Sipas fakteve, këto dy masa ujore, bashkohen në Ngushticën e Gjibraltarit, ku përqindja e kripës dhe dëndësia e tyre duhet të ishin të barabarta. Por pamë që një gië e lillë, përgjatë zonave të takimit të të dy deteve nuk po ngjiste aspak. Pra, ujrat nuk po përziheshin me njëri-tjetrin. Si përfundim i kërkimeve që ne bëmë, rezultoi se ekziston një pengesë e mahnitshme ujore që pengonte përzierjen e ujrave. Kapiten Costeau këto ia shpjegoi mikut të tij, i cili që më parë ishte bërë musliman, Dr Maurice Bucaille. Ky, pasi i thotë që kjo dukuri nuk është diçkë e re dhe se këtë Kur'ani i Madhëruar e ka shpjeguar qysh para 14 shekujsh në mënyrë të qartë, Costeati, i cili, i mahnitur nga kjo, tha këto fjalë: Dëshmoj se me të vërtetë Kurani është Fjala e Zotit. Kështu, ai u bë musliman. 

**Transnieton Buhariu në "Vlerat e Kur'anit, kapitulli I- hadithi 4981 nga Ebu Hurejre. 

SHFAQJA E SËMUNDJEVE DHE EPIDEMIVE ME PARAQITJEN E AMORALITENT 



PROF PARSAN 

"Unë nuk e kam të vështirë të pranoj se ky është frymëzim ose shpallje, i cili i është zbritur Muhammedit a. s. për sqarimin e çështjeve." 

PROF EZ ZENDANI 

Ky është proefesor PARSAN, përgjegjës i anatomisë në fakultetin e mjekësisë në Kanada. Me të na njohu doktor MUR. Doktor Mur na tha se ka dijetar objektiv të cilëve u intereson e Vërteta, e ndër ta është edhe profesor Parsan. 

Ky profesor është autor i njohur. Ka disa libra, që i ka shkruar në fushën e gjinekologjisë. Në këto libra ai ka shtuar disa nga ato që janë përmendur në Kur'an dhe në thëniet e Muhammedit a.s. Ai paraqiti një numër studimesh në disa simpoziume, në mes të cilave është edhe seminari i tij i mbajtur mbi thëniet e Muhammedit a.s. të cilat i transmeton koleksiohuesi i njohur i haditheve, Muslimi. 

Muhammedi a.s. thotë: "Kur embrioni bën 42 netë, Allahu dërgon engjëllin, i cili i jepformën atij, i krijon të dëgjuarit, të parit, mishin, lëkurën dhe eshtrat, pastaj engjëlli thotë: 0 Zoti im, mashkull apo femër? Zoti yt bëin atë që do. " 

Sikurse e shohim në këtë forografi kjo pamje e pikës së ujit (spermes) është në ditën e 35-të. Në këtë kohë nuk dallojmë formën e njeriut. 

fig. 12 

Kjo fotografi që shohim tani është bërë, kur embrioni mbushi 42 ditë. Deri tani, sikurse thotë profesor Parsan, nuk vërehet aspak pamja e njeriut. Tani shohim këtë fotografi të qartë, të cilën na e ka ofruar kompania "SIBA". Kjo kompani këtë fotografi të embrionit, kur ai mbushi 42 ditë ua ofroi mjekëve të gjithë botës. 

Pas kësaj jave, konkretisht në javën e 7-të, pikërisht pas ditës së 42-të ndryshon pamja e embrionit, siç shihet në fotografi. Fjalët e Muhammedit a.s. të cilat i dëgjuam më parë thonë: "Kur embrioni mbush 42 netë, Allahu dërgon engjëllin, i cili i jep formën atij, i krijon të dëgjuarit, të parit, mishin, lëkurën dhe eshtrat... ashtu siç e pamë më parë në fotografi. 

Profesor Parsani paraqiti studime mbi lidhshmërinë e Kur'anit dhe shkencës bashkëkohore. Në mes të studimeve të tij është edhe studimi mbi përmbajtjen e fjalëve të Muhammedit a.s., të cilat na i transmeton Hakimi dhe Bejhekiu. 

Muhammedi a.s. thotë: 

"Sa herë që shfaqet imoraliteti në mënyrë të hapur në një popull, tek ai popull do të bien epidemi dhe shumë sëmundje të tjera që nuk ekzistonin mëparë." 

PROFESOR PARSAN na shpjegon një pjesë nga punimi i tij. Ai thotë: 

"Tani është pranuar se ndryshimet negative që ndodhin në mitër kanë të bëjnë me moshën e grave, numrin e marrëdhënieve seksuale dhe numrin e lindjeve. Marrëdhëniet intime reciproke janë shumë të rëndësishme. Dashuria e shfrenuar mund që në një shkallë të madhe të shkaktojë kancerin. Pasoja dhe rreziku nga marrëdhëniet jo legjitime seksuale si dhe marrëdhëniet seksuale në mënyrë jo të rregullt janë përmendur nga Muhammedi a.s. që para 1400 vjetësh. 

Besoi se jam në rregull. Sa herë aë shfa et imorali teti në mënyrë të hapur në një popull, tek ai popull do të bjerë epidemia dhe shumë sëmundje të tjera që nuk ekzistonin më parë. 

Fjala "fahishe" e përdorur në hadith nënkupton tradhtinë, homoseksualizmin, pederastinë, lesbizrnin e të gjitha format e tjera të amoralitetit. 

Dëshmi për këtë janë edhe sëmundjet e kohës së sotme ndër të cilat është SIDA dhe HERPESI. 

PROF. EZ ZENDANI 

Ky është shpjegimi që i bëri profesor PARSAN fjalëve të Muhammedit a. s. "Sa herë që shfaqet imoraliteti në inënyrë të hapur në n jë popull, tek ai popull do të bien epidemi diie shumë sëmundje të tjera që nuk ekzistonin më parë". 

Në Amerikë dhe Evropë, pasi u legjitimua homoseksualizmi, prostitucioni dhe imoraliteti me të gjitha format e tij, me shpejtësi filluan të përhapen sëmundje të cilat po kërcënojnë ardhmërinë e këtyre vendeve. 

Të vërtetën e ka thënë i dërguari i Allahut, Muhammedi a.s. Këto janë sëmundje të reja të cilat përhapen mes njerëzve duke mbjellur tek ata frikë dhe panik. 

Profesor PARSAN dha një kontribut të madh në këtë aspekt. Kur u kërkua mendimi i tij mbi këtë fenomen, të cilin e njohu vetë dhe mori pjesë me studimet e tij. 

Prof. RPARSAN tha: 

"Më është shpjeguar se Muhammedi a.s. ishte njeri i zakonshëm dhe nuk dinte shkrim e lexim. Ai jetoi para më shumë se 1400 vjetësh, ishte analfabet e dha sqarime dhe shpjegime të thella dhe të detajuara (hollësishme) që përputhen çuditërisht me shkencën. 

Unë personalisht nuk mund të them se kjo u bë rastësisht. Ka shumë gjëra që janë përmendur saktësisht. Prandaj sikurse doktor MURI dhe unë s'e kam të vështirë që të pranoj me logjikën time se Kur'ani është frymëzim ose SHPALLJE HYJNORE që i është dhënë Muhammedit a.s. për sqarimin e çështjeve. 

PROF. EZ ZENDANI 

Po, Kur'ani është SHPALLJE E ZOTIT, të cilin e zbriti nga dij a e Tij. 

Allahu dëshmon për atë që ta zbtiti ty, i cili ta zbriti nga dija e Vet. (En-Nisa: 166) 

Kur'ani është udhëzim, dëshmi dhe argument, është udhërrëfyes dhe atij i drejtohemi. Është e vërtetë e amshueme, deri në Ditën e Gjykimit. 

"Në emër të Allahut, Bamirësit të përgjithshëm, Mëshiruesit! 

"Atyre që u është dhënë dija, e dinë se kjo që të është shpallur ty nga Zoti është e vërtetë dhe udhëzon në rrugën e Fuqiplotit, të Lavdëruaiit!" (Sebe, 6) 


TË DHËNA NATYRORE DHE GJEOGRAFIKE 



Falënderimi i takon Allahut, Zotit të të gjitha botërave. 

Paqja dhe shpëtimi qoftë mbi të dërguarin tonë, Muhammedin a.s., familjen, shokët dhe ata që e ndjekin rrugën e tij derisa të jetë jeta. 

Si mund t'u sjellim argumente mbi fenë islame atyre të cilët nuk e flasin gjuhën arabe dhe nuk e njohin mrekullinë gjuhësore të Kur'anit në origjinalin e tij, në gjuhën arabe!? 

A duhet që edhe ata që nuk e njohin gjuhën arabe, ta mësojnë atë dhe t'i përvetësojnë shkencat e saj, në mënyrë që të kuptojnë mrekullinë gjuhësore të Kur'anit. 

S'ka dyshim se Allahu është i Mëshirshëm ndaj atyre që nuk e njohin gjuhën arabe, prandaj solli argumente të mjaftueshme në Kur'an për të gjithë njerëzit, të cilët janë të ndarë në popuj, flasin gjuhë të ndryshme, jetojnë në vende dhe kohë të ndryshme. Sot me ne është profesor BALMAR, njëri prej dijetarëve më të njohur të gjeologjisë në SHBA. Ishte kryetar i shoqatës, e cila organizoi kremtimin e 100-vjetorit të shoqatës gjeologjike amerikane. 

Kur u takuam me të i treguam për mrekullinë shkencore të Kur'anit dhe të Sunnetit (thënieve të Pejgamberit a.s.). U befasua. Më kujtohet një rrëfim i bukur. 

Fillova me të duke i thënë se Kur'ani përmend pjesën më të ulët të sipërfaqes tokësore dhe tregon se kjo gjendet afër xhamisë "AKSA", në KUDS (Jerusalem). 

Kur'ani përshkruan betejën e cila u zhvillua në mes persianëve dhe bizantinëve dhe në këtë përshkrim aludohet për atë që thamë më parë. Në Kur'anin famëlartë, lexojmë: 

"Elif, Lam, Mim! Bizantinët u mundën në pjesën më të ulët, por pas disfatës së tyre ata do të ngadhnjejnë." (Err-Rrum, 1,3) 

Fjala e përdorur në vargun kur'anor "EDNA" nënkupton "pjesën më të afërt" dhe "pjesën më të ulët". 

Komentatorët e Kur'anit, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me ta, e kanë komentuar këtë fjalë sipas shpjegimit të parë, duke thënë se me këtë nënkuptohet pjesa më e afërt me tokën arabe. Mirëpo kjo fjalë ka edhe kuptimin e dytë, pra nënkupton edhe pjesën më të ulët. Kështu në Kur'anin famëlartë një fjalë përmban në vete shumë kuptime dhe çdo kuptim ka domethënien e vet. Muhammedi a.s. thotë: "Më është dhënë të folurit përmbledhës". 

Kur studiuam pjesën më të ulët të sipërfaqes tokësore, zbuluam se kio është pjesa në të cilën u zhvillua kjo betejë. 

"Bizantinët u mundën në pjesën më të ulët" 

Kur i treguain për këtë profesor Baimarit, ai tha: 

-Jo, ka shumë vende më të ulta se kjo pjesë dhe përmendi disa vende në Evropë dhe Amerikë.- Ne i. thamë: 

-Doktor ne e kemi verifikuar këtë gjë, Ai kishte globin, në të cilin ishin shënuar vendet më të larta dhe më të ulta tokësore. Pastai ai tha se kjo gjë është e lehtë, se ky glob na tregon vendet më të ulëta dhe e rrotulloi globin që ta shihnim atë pjesë rreth xhamisë "AKSA" në KUDS (Jerusalem). Aty shihej një shigjetë e cila tregonte se aty gjendej pjesa më e ulët e rruzullit mbi sipërfaqen e globit. Shpejt ndryshoi dhe tha se kjo është e vërtetë. Pastai filloi të shpjegojë duke folur mbi globin dhe tha se vërtet kio pjesë është më e ulëta në sipërfaqen tokësore. 

"Vërtet, kjo pjesë e cila gjendet pranë Detit të Vdekur, është pjesa më e ulët". 

PROF EZ ZENDANI 

Profesor BALMARI u magjeps, kur pa se Kur'ani e përshkruan të kaluarën, se si ka filluar krijimi i tokës, se si janë formuar malet dhe se si mbijnë bimët. Se si Kur'ani përshkruan të gjitha këto, malet dhe ato që gjenden mbi to, pastaj përshkruan gjendjet në të cilat kaloi toka, ajo që ndodhi në gadishullin arabik, ai përshkruan gjendjen e vendeve arabe dhe të rruzullit tokësor në të ardhmen. 

Profesor Balmar thotë se ky libër është i çuditshëm. Ai na përshkruan të kaluarën, të tashmen dhe të ardhmen. 

Mirëpo ashtu si edhe dijetarët e tjerë ai nuk ka qëndrim të prerë në fillim, po më vonë ata e shprehin atë që besojnë. Kështu ai në Kajro paraqiti seminarin e tij rreth mrekullisë shkencore të Kur'anit famëlartë në shkencat e gjeologjisë. 

PROF BALMAR seminarin e tij e përfundoi me këto fjalë: 

"Unë nuk e di se në çfarë shkalle të kulturës ishin njerëzit që jetonin në kohën e Muhammedit a.s., nuk e di as nivelin e tyre shkencor.. Nëse gjendja ishte ashtu si edhe tek popujt e tjerë ku njohuritë ishin në një shkallë shumë të ulët, ku s'kishin mundësitë e sotme, s'ka dyshim se këto njohuri të cilat ne i lexoimë sot në Kur'an janë DRITË nga DIJA e ALLAHUT, të cilin Allahu ia shpalli Muhammedit a.s. ". 

Ai përfundoi duke thënë: 

"Jam marrë me studirnin e historisë së hershme të Lindjes së Mesme dhe nuk kam hasur të dhëna të tilla dhe përderisa në atë kohë s'kishte kësisoj të dhëna, ky fakt na forcon bindjen se Allahu nëpërmjet Muhammedit dërgoi pak dije nga dija e Vet, të cilën t e fundit po e zbulon shkenca moderne. Ne do të vazhdojmë të merremi me aspektin gjeologjik në Kur'an." 

PROF EZ ZENDANI 

Kështu pëfundon profesor Balmar. Ky është një prej dijetarëve më të niohur të gjeologjisë së sotme në SHBA. 

Ai është këmbëngulës që të pranojë të vërtetën, ta paraqesë atë dhe ta shpjegojë, por ka nevojë për një që t'ia tregojë të vërtetën. 

Në Perëndim dhe Lindje u zhvillua një luftë e pandërprerë në mes religjionit dhe shkencës. Kjo patjetër duhej të ndodhte, sepse të gjitha religjionet e mëparshme u shtrembëruan dhe u devijuan. 

Prandaj Allahu i madhëruar ia shpalli Muhammedit a.s. Kur'anin që të përmirësojë atë që u shtrembërua dhe u devijua më parë nga dora e njeriut. 

Ndoshta dikush pyet: Si mund të pranojnë njerëzit nga ne fenë islame, kur ne kemi ngelur prapa dhe nuk i përmbahemi plotësisht fesë sonë?! 

Përgjigja është se dija ua hap sytë dijetarëve dhe ata i shohin të vërtetat shkencore në Kur'anin famëlartë dhe shohin realitetin e muslimanëve. 

Është shkenca ajo që në mënyrë të vazhdueshme po e lartëson Islamin dhe janë dijetarët e mëdhenj ata të cilët po përulin kokat e tyre në shenjë respekti ndaj Kur'anit, librit të Allahut dhe thënieve të Muhammedit a.s. 

Njerëzit të cilët Allahu i krijoi me natyrë të pastër mund të jenë të qetë vetëm duke besuar në fenë e vërtetë. Njerëzit pa besim të drejtë janë të shqetësuar dhe të tronditur shpirtërisht. 

Sot jetojmë në kohën kur çdokush e shpreh atë që beson. Kur dijetarët e kuptojnë të vërtetën ata e shprehin atë pa marrë parasysh asgjë. 

Gjatë emisioneve tona dëgjuam dijetarë të cilët e pranuan mrekullinë e kohës sonë, mrekullinë e gjallë e të përhershme derisa të jetë jeta. 

Ata e pranuan Kur'anin famëlartë. 

Në emër të Allahut, Bamirësit të përgjithshëm, Mëshiruesit!

Atyre që u është dhënë dija, e dinë se kjo që të është shpallur ty nga Zoti yt është e vërtetë dhe se udhëzon në rrugën e Fuqiplotit, të Lavdishmit!" (Sebe, 6)

_______________________

Mare nga: http://www.horizonti.com/libri/mreku...ran/index.html 

_______________________

( Marre nga forumi.albasoul.com < Mesime nga Kur'ani> teme e nisur nga 'Muslimani' ).

----------


## abdulselam

Kontributi i muslimanëve në shkencë Nga universiteti i Endalusit, nën ndikimin e civilizimit lindorë Islam, i cili u shëndrrua në civilizimin internacional, nga përkthimet Europjane të legjislaturës Islame, lindi lëvizja rilindase Europjane (Renesansa) në shekullin katërmbëdhjetë dhe pas tij. Poashtu lindi edhe një lëvizje e re shkencore, sidomos metoda eksperimentale në shkencë. 

Feja islame shëndriti me civilizimin e tet, derisa halifi nuk mundëte të merrte asnjë mendim, pa e lëshuar fetvanë Shejhyl - islami, apo mëftiu, në bazë të sherjatit. Derisa xhamija ishte xhami (vendtubim, vendkuvendim, vend edukim, vend lutje); derisa imami e luante vërtetë rrolin e imamit (prijsit fetarë, politik, ushtarak, arsimorë dhe edukativ të një xhemati); derisa imami ishte në nivelin më të lartë arsimorë, edukativ dhe moral, sesa xhemati i vet; derisa zeqati ishte zeqtë me plotkuptimin e fjalës; derisa haxhillëku nuk ishte turizëm, por ishte kongres islamik i përfaqësuesve të të gjitha viseve islame; derisa agjërimi nuk bëhej me iftarë e me syfyr, por në radhë të parë me zemër, me shpirtë e me ndërgjegje; derisa kurbani nuk ishte një ceremoni, një adet, por një obligim moral; derisa Kurani nuk u lexohej të vdekurve për shpirtë të tyre, por u lexohej e u spjegohej njerzve për së gjalli, në mënyrë që frytet e Kuranit ti shfrytëzojë në këtë botë; derisa ekzistonte toleranca dhe harmonia fetare, bota islame kishte epërsi në çdo pikëpamje mbi botën e krishterë. Kjo periudhë e artë ishte njëmijëvjeçare, deri në fundin e shekullit XVII, kurse nga shekulli XVIII e deri në ditët tona, bota islame është duke përjetuar një krizë, përkundër botës së krishterë, e cila duke i përvetësuar disa nga parimet e islamit, ajo mu në këtë periudhë historike, u përtri, u ringjall dhe arrijti prosperitetin e saj. Kështu për së afërmi u bë një rrokadë, krishterizmi u shëndrrua në islamin modern, kurse islami u shëndrrua në krishterizmin primitiv. 

Historianët e Grenadës, kanë shënuar se Amir Jusufi Bin Islamil, i cili erdhi në pushtet (të Grenadës), pas Muhamed Rabit, ka ngritur punkte arsimore dhe e ka financuar ate në çdo qytet dhe fshat. Kështu çdonjëri kishte mundësi që të ndiqte mësimet në të. Në çdo vendbanim, me 12 ose më shumë banorë, kishte ndërtuar nga një shkollë dhe xhami me shpenzime të qeverisë. Amir Jusufi, u mbështet fuqishëm në një dihciplinë të promovuar me ushtrimin e namazit. Namazi kolektiv i së premtes ishte shumë i rëndësisëm, andaj u bë detyrim (ligjor) i obligueshëm për çdo musliman. Dita e xhuma ishte ditë pushimi, ditë ibadeti, ditë e vizitave të të sëmurëve, ditë argëtimi. Nëse sëmundja apo paaftësia, e pengonte ndonjërin për tu prezentuar në xhematë, tërë xhemati e ndjejshin vehten të obliguar që ta vizitojnë. Qytetarët e pasur dhe bëmirës, ishin të obliguar me dekretin mbretërorë, të interesoheshin për njerëzit e paaftë dhe për sigurimin e vendbanimeve të tyre. Kur vdiste i zoti i shtëpisë së ndonjë familjeje, icili e lente ate pa mjete të nevojshme për ekzistencë, atëherë zyrtarët e regjistronin atë rast dhe që nga ai moment, shteti merrte përgjegjësinë për atë familje. Historia nuk shënon ndonjë kohë kur varfërija, papunësia dhe urija, janë të panjohura, veç kohës së sundimit të Amir Jusufit në Grenadë për 20 vjetë të sundimit të tij. Derisa një ditë, kur masa e popullit të Grenadës, zente të falte namazin e Idul Fitrit (bajramit të ramazanit) një agjent i mbretit të Krishterë (fqinj), nxitoj nga turma dhe i dha një goditje vdekjepruse Amir Jusufit. 

Kordoba në mesjetë kur arriti qytetërimin Islam kishte 1.000.000 banorë, 200.000 shtëpi, 600 xhami, 80 institucione mësimore dhe librarinë publike me më shumë se 600.000 volume. Thënë ndryshe ajo ishte qendra më e madhe kulturore në Europë. Prej vetë intelektualve të krishterë, thuhet se kultura Islame ka patur ndikim mjaft të madh në gravitimin e dijetarëve më të njohur të krishterë. Bile roli i ipeshkëve, ka qenë që me mesazhin e veprave Islame ta shëndrrojnë në mesazh të krishterë . 

Muslimanët ishin ata që e bartën thesarin e filozofisë Greke në Perëndim. Me frutet e kontributit të tyre, Sot shërbehet Europa. Qyeteti HEREFORD gjatë shekullit XI ka qenë qendër e vërtetë Angleze për studime arabe. Pak më vonë mund të thuhet se përkthimi i Kuranit, i inicuar nga Petri i Madh (1155), i ka nxitë përkthyesit e mëvonshëm, të përkthejnë nga filozofija, sidomos në qytetin TOLAND, sepse veprat e filozofisë, ishin më të preferueshme. Pas shkatrrimit të Perandorisë Romake, janë njohur vetëm një ose dy vepra të Aristotelit, por nga viti 1125, e këndej, u gjetën përkthimet e disa veprave të Aristotelit nga Boethiusi që deri atëherë njiheshin si të humbura. Me këtë rast, janë bë edhe ngatrresa, sepse libri që njihet me titullin TEOLOGJIA e Aristotelit, i është mveshur Aristotelit, sepse përndryshe është i Platonit. Pastaj LIBER DE CAUSIS, përmban një pjesë nga libri i Perikleut: Elementatio Theologica. Në të njëjtën kohë në Prendim, kan fillua të përkthehen vepra origjinale të autorëve musliman, si DE INTELLECTA e Kindiut (873 - 270 H) dhe DE INTELLECTA e Ebu Nasër El Farabiu. 







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 






LËVIZJA ISLAME 2001 G O S T I V A R Ky web site përmban matrialin qe botohet tek Revista mujore LËVIZJA ISLAME me përbajtje nga sferat e ndryshme te jetës shoqërore, politike, fetare dhe shkencore. Faqeja është përshtatur që të mundë të shikohet edhe me rezulucion 800 x 600 me browsein e Inrenet Explorerit kontaktoni me ne

----------


## llokumi

[Kultura Islame ishte pa dyshim nje kulture e bazuar ne
literature. Ne shekullin e nente, libraria e manastirit te
St.Gallit ishte me e madhja ne Europe. Ajo kishte 36
volume. Ne te njejten kohe, libraria e Kordoves permbante
500,000. Por sidoqofte ky nuk ishte i vetmi mjet nga i cili
u krijua kultura e Spanjes Islamike. Islami me tolerancen e
tij dhe inkurajimin e te dyjave fushave te dijes, ate
sekulare dhe fetare, krijoi klimen e nevojshme per
shkembimin e ideve. Llogaritet se sot neper bibliotekat
Perendimore dhe Lindore ka rreth 250,000 doreshkrime Arabe,
perfshi ketu dhe koleksionet private. Ne shekullin e 10
kishte biblioteka private te cilat kishin rreth 500,000
libra. Duke konsideruar keto fakte mund te themi se shume
libra duhet te jene zhdukur, dhe bashke me to edhe arritjet
e shume shkollareve dhe shkencetareve, librat e te cileve
nqs do te ishin ruajtur mund edhe te ndryshonin rrjedhen e
historise. Edhe ne kohen e sotme, nje pjese shume e vogel e
teksteve egzistuese shkencore Arabe jane studiuar, dhe do
te duhen vite per te formuar nje ide me te sakte per
kontributin e shkencetareve Muslimane ne historine e
ideve.]-
--
Kristianet mesjetare te Spanjes paten krijuar nje legjende
sipas se ciles Rodericku, Mbreti i fundit i Vizigotheve,
ishte pergjegjes per futjen e Arabeve ne Gadishullin Iberik
sepse, duke thyer fjalen e tij, ai pati celur dyert e nje
pallati te shenjte per te cilin qe betuar se nuk do ta
prekte.

Per sa i perket Perendimit, pushtimi Arab celi nje pallat
te shkelqyer. Pas renies se Perandorise Romake, Vandalet,
Hunet dhe Visigothet e cane me zjarr rrugen e tyre permes
gadishullit Iberik, duke formuar keshtu mbreteri te dobeta,
te cilat zgjaten per sa kohe kishte placke lufte, dhe u
shkaterruan me njera tjetren. Me vone, ne vitin 711, pa
ndonje paralajmerim erdhen Arabet, te cilet qendruan aty,
rane ne dashuri me token dhe krijuan shoqerine e pare
civile ne Europe qe prej kohes kur legjionet Romake u
dorezuan ne luften e pabarabarte kunder hordhive barbare.

Spanje ne fillim eci perpara nen pushtetin e Umayyades, e
cila krijoi atje nje dinasti pasi humben chalifatin ne
lindje ndaj Abbasideve. Ne fillim, kultura e oborrit
Umayyad ne Kordove ishte e ardhur. Stili, jo vetem ne
veshje por edhe ne letersi ishte nje imitim i atyre te
kryeqytetit te Abbasideve Bagdatit. Shkollaret nga toka me
te largeta te lindjes ishin gjithmone te mirepritur ne
oborrin mbreteror te Kordoves, ku koleget e tyre do te
degjonin me endje per gjithshka qe ishte diskutuar ne
kryeqender, cfare vishnin njerezit, cfare kengesh
kendoheshin, dhe mbi te gjitha, cfare libra lexoheshin.

Kultura Islame pa dyshim qe ishte nje kulture librash.
Futja e letres nga Kina me 752 dha nje shtytje ne
mesimdhenie dhe shprehje idesh, te cilen bota kure nuk e
kishte njohur me perpara. Librat u bene te zakonshem madje
edhe me shume sec kishin qene ne Rome, dhe
pakrahasueshmerisht me te lirese sa ishin ne Perendimin
Latin, ku ende vazhdinin te shkruheshin neper materiale te
shtrenjta. Ne shekullin e 12, nje burre shiti 120 pende
are(nje pende e barabarte me 0,4 ha) per te blere nje Liber
te Oreve. Ne shekullin e nente, libraria e manastirit te
St.Gallit ishte me e madhja ne Europe dhe permbante vetem
36 volume. Ndersa ajo e Kordoves kishte 500,000. Diferenca
e madhe kulturore ndermjet Lindjes dhe Perendimit ne
Mesjete mund te thushet se ishte edhe per shkakune se
Arabet kishin letren ndersa Perendimi jo.

Sidoqofte nuk ishte vetem letra ajo qe ndikoi ne krijimin e
kultures ne Spanjen Islamike. Islami me tolerancen e tij
dhe inkurajimin e te dyja dijeve, ajo sekulare dhe fetare,
krijoi nje klime te pershtatshme per shkembim idesh. Oborri
mbreteror i Kordoves, njesoj si ai i Baghdatit ishte i
hapur si per Muslimanet, Hebrejte dhe Kristianet, dhe nje
bishop i mirenjohur u ankua se cunat e rinj Kristiane po
studionin me teper Arabishten, sesa Latinishten. Ky eshte
nje prove qe verteton faktin se Arabishtja, ne nje kohe
shume te shkurter, ishte bere gjuha nderkombetare e
shkences, sic eshte Anglishtja sot.


Kultura Islamike ne Spanje filloi te lulezonte me teper
gjate kohes se Abd al-Rahman II i Kordoves - Ne kete kohe
Arabishtja u perhap gjeresisht midis jo-Muslimaneve
vecanerisht neper qytete dhe coi ne nje lulezim te
aktiviteteve intelektuale te te gjitha llojeve.

Ne nje rend mbreteror, shijet dhe preferencat e mbretit i
japin tonin shoqeise ne pergjithesi, dhe 'Abd al_rahmani
II, i cili ishte shume i interesuar si ne fe ashtu dhe ne
dijen sekulare ishte i vendosur qe ti tregonte botes se
oborri i tij mbreteror nuk binte me poshte se oborri i
Khalifeve te Baghdatit. Per kete arsye, ai vazhdimisht
ftonte shkollare te ndryshem duke u ofruar atyre shuma te
majme per ti bere ata qe te jetnonin ne keto toka te cilat
ne Lindje konsideroheshin provinca. Si rezultat, shume
poete, filozofe, historiane dhe muzikzne emigruan ne
Andaluzi dhe hodhen atje themelet e tradites intelektuale
dhe sistemit edukativ te cilat e bene Spanjen aq te
perparuar pe 400 vjet.

Nje tjeter rezultat ishte dhe formimi i nje infrastrukture
te librarive - si publike dhe private - xhamive, spitaleve
dhe institucioneve kerkuese. Kjo beri qe shume shkollare te
famshem nga Lindja, pasi morren vesh keto gjera u nisen per
ne Perendim. Ata me mbrapa terhoqen studentet e tyre, pasi
ne boten Islame nuk ishte ndonje gje e jashtezakonshme qe
nje student te udhetonte mijera milje per te ardhur dhe
studiuar ne kembet e profesorit te tij.

Nje nga me te hershmit e ketyre shkollareve ishte 'Abbaz
ibn Firnas i cili vdiq ne vitin 888 A.D, i cili neqoftese
do te kishte jetuar ne Florencen e Medicit do te kishte
qene "Nje Rilindas" . Ai erdhi ne Kordove per te dhene msim
muzike, e cila ne ate kohe konsiderohej nje dege e
mathematikes - por meqe nuk ishte nje njeri qe mjaftohej me
pak- shume shpejt ai iu fut mekanikes se fluturimit. Ai
ndertoi nje pale krahe te bera nga pupla ne nje kornize
druri, dhe u perpoq te fluturonte - duke imituar keshtu
Leonardo da Vincin i cili do te bente te njejten gje pas
600 vjetesh.

Fatmiresisht 'Abbazi shpetoi dhe, pa u diskurajuar, e ktheu
mendjen e tij ne ndertimin e nje planetariumi ne te cilin
planetet do te rrotulloheshin - do te ishte me te vertete
shume interesante te diheshin detajet e ketij mekanizmi. Ai
gjithashtu stimuloi fenomene te tilla sic ishin rrufete dhe
vetetimat te cilat pa dyshim ishin nje sukses. Me vone
'Abbazi iu kthye problemeve matematikore te lidhura me
regullsine e faqeve te kristaleve dhe krijoi nje formule
per prodhimin e kristaleve artificiale.

Duhet kujtuar se nje njohuri dhe arritje te tilla kane
ardhur deri ne ditet tona vetem me shans. Llogaritet qe sot
ka rreth 250,000 doreshkrime Arabe ne bibliotekat
Perendimore dhe Lindore, perfshi ketu dhe koleksionet
private. Sidoqofte ne shekullin e 10 kishte biblioteka te
tilla qe kishin brenda deri 500,000 libra. Mund te thuhet
se miliona libra duhet te jene zhdukur, dhe bashke me to
dhe arritjet e shume shkollareve dhe shkencetareve te
medhenj , librat e te cileve neqofte se do kishin shpetuar
mund edhe te kishin ndryshuar rjedhen e historise. [Me
1500, me teper se nje milion libra perfshi ketu edhe pune
unike te kultures Moore u dogjen ne Granda sic deshmon
Kamen.] Ndersa sot, vetem nje pjese e vogel e teksteve
shkencore Arabe eshte studiuar, dhe do te duhen shume vite
per te formuar nje ide fikse per kontributin e Muslimaneve
ne historine e ideve.

Nje nga fushat me te studiuara ne Spanje ishin dhe shkencat
natyrale. Megjithese shkollaret Andaluziane nuk kontribuan
aq shume sa koleget e tyre ne Lindje, puna e tyre ishte ajo
qe pati me teper efekt ne perparimin e shkences dhe
teknikes, sepse ishte Spanja dhe shkollaret e Andaluzise
ata qe cuan keto ide ne Perendim. 

Asnje shkolle perkthimi e krahasueshme me Shtepine e Dijes
Al-Ma'mun nuk e gzistonte ne Spanje, dhe mund te kuptohet
se shkollaret e Andaluzise nuk e vrane mendjen shume per
shkencat natyrale derisa perkthimet e Shtepise se Dijes
arriten tek ta.

Interesi ne matematike, astronomi dhe mjekesi ishte
gjithmone gjalle per shkak te dobise se tyre praktike -
matematika per qellime tregetare, llogaritjet e ligjeve te
komplikuara Islame per ndarjen e pasurise, dhe si baze per
te matur distancen. Astronomia ishte e perdorshme per te
percaktuar kohen e faljes dhe kalendaret, dhe po ashtu
studimi i mjekesise nuk ka nevoje per ndonje koment. Hyrja
e ideve Aristoteliane megjithese me nje veshje Arabe rriten
dyshimin ne Perendimin konservator, dhe duhej pak kohe para
se opinioni publik do te pranonste idene se Logjika
Aristoteliane nuk ishte ne konflike me Fjalen e Shenjte.

Nje pjese e ketij dyshimi ne idete e dala nga shkollaret e
oborrit Abbasid ishte edhe dallimi i vogel qe egzistonte
midis shkences dhe pseudo-shkences. Ky ishte nje dallim te
cilin Muslimanet e paten bere shume me heret se sa
shkollaret Perendimore, te cilet, edhe gjate Rilindjes,
ngaterronin astronomine me astrologjine, kimine me
al-kimine. Ibn Hazm, shkencetar Andaluzian i shekullit te
11 dhe shume konservator, eshte shprehur shume ne lidhje me
kete pike. Njerezit te cilet mbronin efikasitetin e
talismaneve, magjise, alkimise dhe astrologjise ai i quajti
genjeshtare te pafytyre. 

Studimi i matematikes dhe astronomise ishte paralel. Libri
i famshem i Alkhwarizmit Llogaritja e Integraleve dhe
Ekuacieneve arriti ne Andaluzi shume heret, dhe u be
themeli i nje spekullimi te mevonshem. Ne kete liber,
Al-Khwarizmi sqaronte ekuacionet algjebrike si shumezimi,
pjestimi, matjet e siperfaqes dhe ekuacione te tjera.
Al-Khwarizmi ishte i pari qe futi perdorimin e numrace
Indiane sic i quajti ai ose Arabe sipas nesh. Menyra
ekzakte e transmetimit te ketyre numrave - dhe vlera te
cilet ata permbanin - nuk dihet, por keto simbole kishin
nje ndryshim shume te vogel ne Lindje dhe Perendim te
trojeve Islame, dhe disa nga numrat qe perdoren sot e kane
preardhjen nga ato te perdorura ne Andaluzi. Puna e
Al-Khwarizmit, e cila tani mbijeton vetem ne nje perkthim
Latin te shekullit te 12, dhe perkthimi i Elementeve
Euklidiane u bene dy themelet e matematikes ne Andaluzi.

I pari matematikan dhe astronom origjinal i Andaluzise
ishet Maslama al-Majriti i shekullit te 10. Ai erdhi mbas
shkencetareve te tjere shume te pergatitur si Ibn
Abi'Ubaida i Valencias i cili ne shekullin e nente ishte
nje astronom i famshem, po ashtu emigranti nga Baghdadi,
Ibn Taimiyyah, i cili ishte po ashtu nje fizikan dhe
astronom, megjithate al-Majriti mbetet i vecante. Ai shkroi
nje numer librash ne matematike dhe astronomi, studioi dhe
permiresoi perkthimin Arab te Almagestit te Ptolemeut dhe
zgjeroi dhe korrektoi tabelat astronomike te al-Khwarizmit.
Ai krijoi gjithashtu tabela konvertimi per datat e
kalendrit Persian dhe atyre te Hijras duke bere te mundur
keshtu qe per here te pare ngjarjet e ndodhura ne Persi te
datoheshin me saktesi.

Al-Zarqali, i njohur ne Perendim me emrin Arzachel, ishte
nje tjeter matamatikan dhe astronom i famshem i cili punoi
ne Kordove ne shekulline e 11. Ai bashkoi njohurite teorike
me aftesite teknike, dhe u dallua shume ne ndertimin e
instrumentave precize per matjet astronomike. Ai ndertoi
nje ore uji e cila jepte kohen e sakte dhe datat e muajit
henor. Ai kontriboi gjithashtu ne permbledhjen e Tabelave
te famshme Toledane te cilat ishin te dhena stronomike
shume te sakta. Libri i tij i Tabelav i shkruar ne formen e
nje almanaku (almanak eshte nje fjale Arabe e cila do te
thote klime, dhe percakton pozicionin e henes) permban
tabela te cilat bejne te mundur gjetjen se ne cilen date 
muajt Coptike , Romane, henore dhe Persiane fillojne; te
tjerat japin pozicionin e planeteve te ndryshem ne nje kohe
te caktuar; dhe disa te tjera bejne te mundur percaktimin e
eklipseve henore dhe djellore. Ai gjithashtu permblodhi
tabela shume te vlefshme te lartesise, dhe gjatesise; shume
nga punet e tij u perekthyen si ne Spanjisht ashtu dhe ne
Latinisht.

Nje tjeter i famshem ishte dhe al-Bitruxhi (shkollaret
Latine te mesjetes e therrisnin ate Alpetragius), i cili
zhvilloi nje teori te re te levizjeve yjore dhe shkroi
Libri I Formes ne te te cilin ideja e tij kristalizohet.

Influenca e ketyre puneve astronomike ishte shume e madhe.
Sot pershembull, konstelacionet yjore ende mbajne emrat e
vene nga Astronomet Muslimane - Acrab ( nga aqrab 'Akrep'),
Altair (from al-ta'ir, "fluturuesi"), Deneb (nga dhanb,
"bisht"), Pherkard (nga farqad, "vic") - po ashtu dhe fjale
si zenith, nadir dhe azimuth jane ende ne perdorim ne ditet
e sotme, fjale te cilat jane perdorur ne pune e shkollareve
Anadaluziane.

Por shkenca me e perparuar e Muslimaneve ishte mjekesia.
Interesi ne mjekesi shkon mbarapa ne kohet me te hershme.
Profeti Muhammad (pbuh) ka thene se egziston nje ilac per
cdo semundje, dhe e dinte se disa semundje ishin ngjitese.
Kontributi i madh i Arabeve ishte qe ta bente mjekesine te
bazuar ne shkence dhe te eliminonte supersticionin dhe
praktikat e demshme popullore. Mjekesia konsiderohej shume
teknike, dhe nje fushe qe kekonte studim te gjate dhe
trainim. Shume kode u formuluan per te regulluar sjelljen
profesionale te doktoreve. Nuk ishte e mjaftueshme qe te
kishe vetem njohuri te njeaneshme per te praktikuar
mjekesine. Cilesite morale ishin te detyrueshme. Ibn Hazmi
thote se nje doktor duhet te jete i urte, i kuptueshem,
shoqeror, i mire, ne gjendje te mbaje fyerjet dhe te
pranoje kriticizmin; ai duhet ti mbaje floket e shkurter,
dhe po ashtu edhe thonjte e prere; ai duhet te veshe rroba
te pastra dhe te bardha dhe te sillet me dinjitet.

Para se doktoret te fillonin praktiken e tyre ata duhej te
kalonin nje provim, dhe neqofte se kalonin duhej te merrnin
betimin Hippokratik i cili, neqofte se thyhej mund te conte
deri ne ndalimin e zanatit.

Spitalet ishin te organizuar ne po kete menyre. Me i madhi
ishte ne Kordove dhe kishte uje te rjedhshem dhe banja,
kishte reparte te vecanta per trajtimin e semundjeve te
ndryshme, cdo seksion kishte ne krye nje specialist.
Spitalet duhet te qendronin hapur per 24 ore ne dite, te
merrnin ne dorezim rastet urgjente dhe te mos i kthenin
pacientet mbrapa.

Fizikanet Muslimane shtuan shume gjera te rendesishme ne
dijen mjekesore te cilen e trasheguan nga Greget. Ibn
al-Nafis per shembull, zbuloi qarkullimin e vogel te gjakut
qindra vjet para Harveyt dhe dha gjithashtu idene e
karantines per semundjet ngjitese.

Nje tjeter shembull eshte Ibn Xhulxhul i cili lindi ne
Kordove me 943, u be nje fizikan i famshem ne moshen 24
vjec ( ai filloi studimet e mjekesise ne moshen 14 vjec)
dhe permbldhi nje shkrim ne De Materia Medica e
Dioscorides, dhe nje permbledhje per ilacet e nryshme te
gjetura ne Andaluzi. Ne librin e tij Kategorite e
Fizikaneve, i bere me kerkesen e nje nga princave Umayyad,
ai na jep nje histori te profesionit mjekesor nga koha e
Aeskulapiusit deri ne ditet e tij.

Gjate shekullit te 10 Andaluzia prodhoi nje number te madh
fizikanesh. Shume prej tyre shkuan ne Baghdad, ku studiuan
punet mjekesore Greke nen perkthyesit e famshem Thabit Ib
Qurra dhe Thabit ibn Sinan. Pasi u kthyen, ata u vendosen
ne ndertesen qeveritare ne qytetin al-Zahra. Nje nga ata
ishte dhe Ahmad ibn Harran, i cili u vu ne krye te
dispenserise e cila jepte kujdes mjekesor falas si dhe
ushqim per pacientet.

Ibn Shuhaid, i njohur gjithashtu dhe si nje doktor
popullor, shkroi nje veper per perdorimin eilaceve. Ai
njesoj si shume bashkekohes - i rekomandonte ilacet vetem
neqoftese pacienti nuk kishte rezultat nga dietat dhe
shprehej se neqoftese ato duhej te perdoreshin, ilacet e
thjeshta duhej te ishin primare ne te gjitha rastet me
perjashtim te atyre me seriozeve.

Al-Zahrawi [i njohur ne Perendim me emrin Albucasis], i
cili vdiq me 1013, ishte kirurgu me i famshem i Mesjetes
dhe ishte mjeku i oborrit i al-Hakam II, po ashtu puna e
tij e madhe, Tsrifi u perkthye ne Latinisht nga Gerardi i
Kremones dhe u be nje nga tekstet me te perdorura ne
universitetet Europiane nga fundi i mesjetes. Seksioni mbi
kirurgjine permbledh nje numer ilustrimesh te instrumenteve
kirurgjikale te cilat ishin elegante, praktike dhe kishin
saktesi te madhe. Po ashhtu atje pershkruhen lithotritet,
kirurgjia dentare, trajtimi i plageve dhe frakturave.

Ibn Zuhr, i njohur dhe si Avenzoar i cili vdiq me 1162,
lindi ne Seville dhe fitoi nje reputacion te madh neper
Afriken veriore dhe Spanjen. Ai pershkroi abceset dhe
tumoret mediastinale per here te pare, dhe po ashtu beri
eksperimente origjinale ne terapi. Nje nga punet e tij
Tasyir u perkthye ne Latinisht me 1280 dhe u be nje liber
shume i perdorshem.

Nje tjeter dege e zhvilluar shume nga interesi ne mjekesi
ishte dhe studimi i botanikes. Botanisti me i famshem
Andaluzian ishte Ibn Baitari, i cili shkroi nje liber te
famshem te quajtur Zgjedhja i Ilaceve te Thjeshta dhe
Ushqimit. Kjo veper eshte nje radhitje alfabetike e bimeve
mjekesore te te gjitha llojeve, shume nga te cilat e
rriteshin ne Spanje dhe Afriken e Veriut dhe per te cilat
ai kaloi nje pjese te madhe te jetes se tij per ti
mbledhur. Kudo qe eshte e mundur ai jep emrin Berber, Arab
dhe disa here edhe Roman te bimes, keshtu qe per linguistet
puna e tij eshte me shume interes. Ne cdo artikull ai jep
informacion per pergatitjen e Ilacit dhe administrimin e
tij, qellimin dhe dozen.

I fundit nder fizikanet e medhenj Andaluziane ishte dhe Ibn
al-Khatibi, i cili ishte gjithashtu nje historian i
famshem, poet dhe burre shteti. Midis veprave te tij, ai
shkroi nje ne teorine e ngjitjes se semundjeve: " fakti i
infektimit behet i qarte per studiuesin kur ai e sheh se
kur krijon kontakt me te semurin shfaq simptomat tek ai,
ndersa ai qe nuk eshte ne kontakt nuk ka problem, po ashtu
transmetimi mund te behet dhe nepermjet veshjes, vatheve,
apo eneve te ushqimit."

Ibn al-Khatib ishte perfaqesuesi i fundit i traditave
mjekesore Andaluziane. Shume shpejt mbas vdekjes se tij,
energjite e Muslimaneve te Andaluzise do te harxhoheshin ne
betejn e gjate kunder repushtuesve Kristiane.

Nje tjeter fushe me interes per shkollaret e Andaluzise
ishte studimi i gjeografise dhe shume nga punet me te mira
te Muslimaneve ne ket fushe e paten origjinen atje.
Interesat ekonomike dhe politike paten pak influence ne
zhvillimin e gjeografise, por mbi tegjitha ishte
kurioziteti i tyre per boten dhe banoret e saj qe motivuan
shkollaret per te kaluar jeten e tyre duke pershkruar token
dhe banoret e saj. Hapat e pare u ndermorren ne Lindjen
Muslimane, kur "Librat e Rrugeve" sic quheshin, u  shkruan
per perdorimin e postjereve te Khalifave Abbaside. Sume
shpejt, raporte te ndryshem per toka te largeta, produktet
e tyre tregetare dhe tiparet fizike u permblodhen per
informimin e Khalifeve dhe ministrave te ti. Perparimet ne
astronomi dhe matematike e bene kalimin e ketij
informacioni neper harta me te lehte, dhe shume shpejt
hartografia u be nje disipline e vecante.

Al-Khwarizmi i cili beri aq shume per perparimin e
matematikes, ishte gjithashtu nje nga gjeografet me te
hershem. Duke e bazuar punen e tij ne informacionin e
gatshem ne perkthimin Arab te Ptolemyt, al-Khwarizmi shkroi
nje liber te quajtur Forma e Tokes, i cili permblidhte
harta te qiellit dhe tokes. Ne Andaluzi, kjo pune u vazhdua
ehde nga Ibn Muhammad al-Razi -Rhazes - i cili vdiq me 936,
dhe shkroi gjeografine themelore te Andaluzise per qellime
adminstrative. Muhammad ibn Yusuf al_Warraq, nje
bashkekohes i al-Razit, shkroi nje veper te ngjashme e cila
pershkruante topografine e Afrikes Veriore. Mardheniet e
gjera komerciale te Andaluzise  bene te mundur mbledhjen e
nje informacioni shume te gjere nga tregetaret qe
ktheheshin nga zona shume te largete si pershembull
Balltiku. Ibrahim Ibn Yaqub, per shembull, i cili udhetoi
neper shume vende te Europes dhe Ballkanit ne shekullin e
nente la shume itinerare te udhetimeve te tij.

Dy burra te cilet shkruan ne shekullin e 11 dhe mblodhen
shume informacion te trasheguar nga parardhesit e tyre dhe
e permblodhen ate ne nje forme te lexueshme. Njeri nga ata,
Al-Bakri eshte vecanerisht interesant. Ai lindi ne Salte me
1014, dhe ishte djali i governatorit te provinces se
Huleves dhe Saltes. Al-Bakri ishte nje minister i
rendesishem i oborrit mbreteror te Sevilles, dhe ndermori
shume misione diplomatike. Nje shkencetar i afirmuar, si
dhe shkrimtar ai shkroi vepra ne histori, botanike dhe
gjeogarfi po ashtu edhe poezi dhe proze. Nje nga dy punet e
tij te rendesishme gjeografike iu kushtua gjeografise se
Gadiushullit Arabik me vemendje te vecante ne ruajtjen e
emrava te vendeve te ndryshem. Kjo pune klasifikohet ne
menyre alfabetike, dhe jep emrat e fshatrave, qyteteve,
monumentev dhe zonave te ndryshme te cilat ai i gjeti neper
hadithet dhe historite. Puna tjeter e madhe e tij nuk ka
mundur te arrije deri me sot, por ishte nje trajtim
enciklopedik i te gjithe botes.

Al-Bakri e rregulloi materialin e tij ne baze vendi - duke
dhene nga pak informacion historik per cdo regjistrim - dhe
po ashtu pershkruan njerezit, zakonet, klimen,
karakteristikat, gjeografike dhe qytetet me te medhaja - me
anektoda per ato. Ai thote pershembull per banoret e
Galicias: "ata jane mashtrues, te piste dhe lahen nje here
apo dy here ne vit madje dhe atehere me uje te ftohte; ata
asnjehere nuk i lajne rrobat derisa te girsen vete sepse
mendojne qe pissleku i mbledhur si rezultat i djerses se
tyre iu zbut trupin."

Ndoshta gjeografi me i famshem i te gjithe kohrave ishte
al-Idrisi, "Straboja i Arabeve." I lindur me 1100 dhe i
edukuar ne Kordove, al-Idrisi udhetoi shume dhe vizitoi
Spanjen, Afriken e Veriut, dhe Anatoline, derisa ai me se
fundi qendroi ne Sicily ku dhe u punesua nga Mbreti Norman,
Roger II, per te shkruar nje gjeografi sistematike te
botes, e cila egziston edhe sot, dhe njihet me emrin "Libri
i Rogerit".

Ne kete liber, al-Idrisi pershkruan boten duke ndjekur
ndarjen Greke te saj ne shtate "klima" te gjitha te ndara
ne 10 seksione. Te gjitha keto klima jane te shenuara ne
harte - dhe keto harta jane shume t sakta po te kemi
parasysh kohen kur u bene. Ai jep distancen midis qyteteve
te mdhaja, pershkruan zakonet, njerezit, prodhimet dhe
klimen e te gjithe botes se njohur deri atehere. Ai madje
jep te dhena edhe per udhetimin e nje lundruesi Moroccan i
cili humbi rrugen neper Atlantik, lundroi per mese 30 dite,
dhe u kthye me te dhena per nje toke pjellore te banuar nga
njerez te eger. Te jete Amerika???

Informacioni i permbleshur ne Librin e Rogerit u gdhen ne
nje planisfere argjendi, e cila ishte nje nga mrekullite e
kohes.
Andaluzia gjithashtu nxorri dhe dy autoret e dy nga librat
me interesante te udhetimive qe ushkruan ndonjehere. Qe te
dy egzistojne ne gjuhen Angleze. I pari eshte nga Ibn
Jubair, sekretar i guvernatorit te Granades i cili me 1183,
beri Hajjin, dhe shkroi nje liber per udhetimin e tij te
quajtu Udhetime. Libri eshte ne formen e nje ditari dhe jep
te dhena me detaje per Mesdheun lindor ne kohen e
kryqezatave. Ai eshte shkruar me nje stil elegant, dhe
permban komentet inteligjente te ketij njeriu tolerant.

Eksploruesi me i famshem i te gjithe Andaluzise ishte Ibn
Battuta - turisti me i madh i kohes se tij - dhe mbase i te
gjithave. Ai shkoi ne Afriken e Veriut, Siri, Makkah,
Medina dhe Irak. Ai shkoi ne Jemen, lundroi neper Nil,
Detin e Kuq, Asia Minor, dhe Detin e Zi. Po ashtu shkoi ne
Krime dhe Konstandinopoje, Afghanistan, India dhe Kina. Ai
vdiq ne Granada ne moshen 73 vjecare.

Eshte e pamundur qe te permenden te gjithe shkollaret e
Andaluzise te cilet iu kushtuan studimit te historise dhe
linguistikes. Qe te dyja keto fusha ishin nga shkencat
sociale me te preferuara, te kultivuara nga Arabet dhe qe
te dyja kishin aritur nje nivel artistik ne Andaluzi. Per
shembull, Ibn al-Khatib, teorine e semundjeve ngjitese e te
cilit e kemi permndur me siper, ishte autor i historise me
te shkelqyer te Granades qe ka arritur deri ne ditet tona.

Ibn al-Khatib lindi me 1313, prane Granades, dhe ndoqi
edukimin tradicional te kohes se tij - ai studioi
gramatike, poezi, shkencat naturale, dhe ligjin Islamik po
ashtu si dhe Kuranin. Babai i tij i cili ishte nje zyrtar i
rendesishem, u vra nga Kristianet me 1340. Ligjvenesi i
Granades e ftoi te birin qe te zinte postin e sekretarit te
Departamentit te Korespodences. Ai shume shpejt u be nje
njeri i besuar i guvernatorit dhe fitoi nje pozicion te
larte.

Me gjithe karjeren e tij politike, Ibn al-Khatibi e gjente
kohen qe te shkruante me teper se 50 libra per udhetimet,
mjekesine, poezine, muziken, historine, politiken dhe
teologjine.

Aritjet e Ibn al-Khatib ishin rivalizuar vetem nga ata qe
ishin bashkekohesit e Ibn Khaldun, historiani qe kerkonte
te zhvillonte dhe shpjegonte regullat e pergjithshme  te
cilat udhehiqnin ngritjen dhe zbritjen e zhivilizimit.
Vepra e tij voluminoze, shtate volume histori,eshte quajtur
" Libri i shembujve dhe i permbledhjeve nga informacionet e
hershme dhe te vona ne lidhje me kohen e Arabeve,
jo-Arabeve dhe Berbereve".Volumi i pare, qe quhet dhe 
Hyrje [Muqaddimah] jep nje analize te thelle dhe te
detajuar te shoqerise Islame dhe te shoqerise ne
pergjithesi, per te cilen ai i referohet vazhdimisht dhe
kulturave te tjera me qellim krahasimi. Ai jep nje analize
te sofistikuar se si shoqeria u zhvillua nga nomadizmi
tekqendrat urbane dhe se si dhe pse keto qendra u prishen
dhe se si ato perfundimisht ju dhane pushtuesve qe ishin me
te pazhvilluar. Shume nga pyetjet qe u ngriten prej Ibn
Khaldum akoma nuk kane mare vemendjen e mendimtareve ashtu
sic duhet. Gjithesecili qe eshte i interesuar ne problemet
e ngritjes dhe renies te civilizimit prishjen e qyteteve
dhe mardhenieve ndermjet shoqerive teknollogjikisht te
perparuara dhe atyre tradicionale duhet te lexoje Hyrjen ne
Histori te Ibn Khaldun. [ [Bibliografia e Ibn Khaldun]

Nje tjeter aktivitet intelektual ne Andaluzi ishte dhe
filozofia, por eshte e pamundur te besh me shume se nje
veshtrim ne kete studim te veshtire. Nga shekulli i nente
shkollaret Andalusian, ashtu si dhe ata te Bagdatit, duhet
te mereshin me problemet theologjike te shfaqura nga
prezantimi i filozofise Greke ne kontekstin Islam. Pyetja
qendrore ishte:- Si mundet arsyeja te pajtohet me
shpalljen. 

Ibn Hazm ishte nje nga te paret  qe u mor me kete
problem.Ai suportonte disa koncepte Aristoteliane me shume
entuziazem dhe i hidhte poshte te tjerat. Per shembull, ai
ka shkruar nje komentim shume te gjate e te detajuar mbi
"Posterior  Analects" te Aristotelit
qe erreson punen mbi llogjike. Ibn Hazm duket sikur ska
pasur probleme te lidhte llogjiken me Islamin. Ne fakt ai
jep shembuj te ilustruara se si llogjika mund te perdoret
per te zgjidhur problemet legale te percaktuara nga
Shari'ah. Asgje nuk ilustron mundesine e asimilimit te
ideve te huaja nga Islami dhe i aklimatizon  ato me mire se
 fjalet e Ibn Hazm ne Hyrjen e punes se tij:-"Le te jete e
ditur se ai qe e lexon kete liber do gjeje se dobishmeria e
kesaj lloj pune nuk eshte e limituar vetem tek nje
disipline, por perfshin gjithashtu dhe Kur'an-in, hadithet
dhe vendimet persa i perket se chfare eshte e lejueshme dhe
cfare jo, dhe cfare eshte e obligueshme dhe cfare eshte
ligjore."

Ibn Hazm e konsideron llogjiken si nje vegel te vlefshme,
dhe filozofine te jete ne harmoni ore me e pakta jo ne
konflikt, me shpalljen. Ai eshte pershkruar si " Nje nga
gjigandet e Historise se Islamit," por eshte e veshtire te
nje gjykim te konsiderushem per nje njeri qe shkroi me
shume se 400 libra, shumica e te cilave kane humbur ose
qendrojne akoma ne doreshkrim.

Ibn Bajjah, te cilin shkollaret perendimore e therisnin
Avempace, ishte nje tjeter filozof i madh Andaluzian. Por
ishte Averroes-Ibn Rushd_- qe fitoi reputacion me te
madh.Ai ishte nje Aristotelian i zjarte, dhe puna e tij
pati nje efekt te gjate, ne perkthimin e tyre latinisht, ne
zhvillimin e filozofise Europiane.[ Bibliografia e Ibn
Rushd]

Inovacionet teknologjike Islamike gjithashtu lojten rolin e
tyre ne trashegimin e al-Andalus te Evropes mesjetere.
Letra eshte permendur, por ka dhe te tjera te nje rendesie
shume te madhe- mulliri me ere, teknika te reja te
perpunimit te metalit, punimi i qeramikes, arti ndertimit,
te endurit dhe agrikultura. Njerezit e al-Andaluz kishin
pasion per kopshtarine, kombinonin dashurine dhe bukurine
me interesin ne barnat mjekesore. Dy traktate te
rendesishme ne agrikulture- njera e te cilave pjeserisht e
perkthyer ne Romance ne mesjete ishin perkthyer ne
al-Andaluz. Ibn al-'Awwam, autori i njeres prej ketyre
traktateve, radhit 584 lloje bimesh dhe jep inctruksione
precize lidhur me kultivimin dhe perdorimin. Per shembull,
ai shkruan se si te krijosh hibrid, te ndalosh parazitet
dhe insektet tek bimet, si te besh esenca dhe parfume nga
flora etj.

Kjo fushe e aritjeve teknologjike akoma nuk eshte shqyrtuar
ne detaje, por ajo ka nje influence aq te thelle ne
kulturen materiale te Evropes mesjetare, sa dhe
komentatoret Muslimane ne Aristotle kishin tek 
intelektualet e Evropes mesjetare. Per kete ishin arti i
civilicimit, arti qe e bente jeten nje kenaqesi se sa nje
ngarkese, dhe pa te cilen spekullimet filozofike jane ne
ushtrim shterp.

----------


## armandovranari

nje kasete te ketij materiali mund ta gjeni per 12$ ne faqen blej.com tek dokumentaret me titullin "Kur'ani-Liber i se vetrtetes (deshmi mbi te dhenat shkencore)"  Eshte programi i drejtuar nga Zoti Zendani. Une e bleva dhe mbeta shume i kenaqur.

----------


## armandovranari

Mace, ma bere qejfin me interesin qe po tregon.....

Kaseta eshte ne shqip, eshte nje dokumentar i dubluar ne shqip dhe i transmetuar nga TVSH-ja para disa vitesh. Eshte shume interesant.

Fokusohet me teper ne perputhjen e deshmive shkencore te permendura ne Kur'an dhe arritjeve te fundit ne lemin e bilogjise, anatomise, gjeologjise etj..
Nuk eshte i ngarkuar me predikime fetare, por eshte nje sinteze e intervistave dhe bisedave me zerat me te njohur te shkences sot ne lidhje me keto deshmi.

Si psh. Ne Kur'an permendet se femija qendron ne fetus i mbeshtjelle ne tre erresira, ne tre shtresa, fakt ky qe u vezghua vetem kete shekull, e plot te tjera.

Une them se ja vlen te shpenzosh pak nga e PAFUNDMJA koha jote  :buzeqeshje:  , tung!

----------


## mbreta

me pelqeu shume kjo qe keni shkruajtur Bleti, vertete eshte shume interesante dhe kisha deshiruar qe ende te lexoj gjera te tilla impresionante 
te lumte   :Lulja3:

----------


## DoGrU_YoLL

Me pelqejn te gjitha keto materiale,pa dyshim jane shume interesante dhe te vleshme per neve,per te gjithe ata te cilet duan te pasurohen me dituri nga mrekullit  e k'uranit,edhe une shume shpjet insha-Allah do ta paraqes nje material, Si eshte shtrembuar e koplet historia e kaluar,per tani shendet dhe me te mia
Selam

----------


## ORIONI

*NDIKIMI I ISLAMIT NE LEMINE E SHKENCAVE MATEMATIKO - NATYRORE *  


*MENDIMI SHKENCOR GJATE SHEKUJVE* 

Mendimi shkencor, pa dyshim,çdoherë ka inicuar progres, të cilin njerëzimi e ka realizuar në epoka të ndryshme të historisë së tij. Njeriu, duke shfrytëzuar metodat eksperimentale, qysh në fillim të historisë së tij, ka arritur të gjejë rrugën, me të cilën ka arritur deri te e vërteta shkencore, e cila përfshin shkencat natyrore themelore: kimi, fizikë, matematikë, astronomi, gjeologji, biologji si dhe aplikimin e shkencës në mjekësi, bujqësi, teknikë, farmaci, veterinari etj. Shumë historianë, të cilët miren me historinë e shkencës dhe kulturës, tregojnë vetëm për dy periudha:Periudha Greke dhe Periudha e Renesansës Evropiane duke mos përfillur plotësisht rrjedhat kulturore të popujve lindorë, të cilat i kanë paraprirë Periudhës Greke të zhvillimit të mendimit shkencor (Kinez, Sumer, Asir, Babilon, Fenikas si dhe kultura dhe civilizimi i egjiptasve të vjetër). Kështu shumica prej tyre Periudhën e Aleksandrisë ia bashkangjesin asaj Greke. Aleksandria ka qenë prijëse për disa shekuj me radhë në mendimin shkencor. Është e vërtetë se ajo ka qenë vazhdim i Periudhës Greke, por në tokën egjiptase me qendër në Aleksandri, me universitet të vjetër, me bibliotekë të pasur dhe muze të mëdha. Gjëja e tretë, të cilën dëshirojmë të theksojmë dhe e cila i përket historisë së shkencës dhe mendimit shkencor është mospërfillja e rolit të shkencëtarve arabë, të cilët në Periudhën Islame kanë përkthyer në gjuhën arabe,kanë përparuar, pasuruar dhe zgjeruar shumë shkenca dhe të mbërrimet kulturore të popujve perëndimorë dhe të popujve të tjerë. Veprat e shkencëtarëve arabë kanë qenë literaturë themelore në universitetet evropiane deri në fund të shek. XVII. Shumë historianë, të cilët shikojnë gjërat objektivisht dhe i japin mirënjohje shkencëtarëve arabë dhe pohojnë se pa ta shkencëtarët e Renesansës Evropiane do të ishin të detyruar të fillojnë prej nga kanë filluar këta, e me këtë edhe karvani i zgjimit kulturor do të vonohej disa shekuj. Në këtë pjesë do të tentojmë të tregojmë epokat e ndryshme shkencore, para se të tregojmë se çka kanë kontribuar shkencëtarët arabë në fushën e shkencave natyrore.  



*1. PERIUDHA MË E VJETËR *  

Disa historianë konsiderojnë se njohuritë shkencore kanë filluar qysh nga epoka e gurit, kur njeriu para 400.000 vjetësh ka bërë armë dhe vegla prej guri me formë të caktuar, që është një dëshmi se të menduarit mbi formën dhe përdorimin i ka paraprirë formimit të tyre. Pa dyshim se njeriu i parë në tentimet e tij ka dështuar, bile shumë herë. Ato janë forma primitive të provave e të eksperimenteve, në të cilat ai ka gabuar dhe i ka përmirësuar gabimet e veta deri,sa më në fund,ka gjetur rrugën për zgjidhjen e problemeve të veta të përditshme, e me te edhe rrugën kah shkenca dhe e vërteta shkencore. Kështu, njeriu para më tepër se 30.000 vjetësh ka ditur për vizatim, ndërsa para 15.000 vjetësh ka filluar të merret me bujqësi dhe në këtë mënyrë prej vjeljes së frutave të gatshme ka kaluar në prodhues, dhe ka prodhuar më tepër se sa ka qenë e nevojshme për jetë. Me kalimin e kohës ka mësuar kohën më të mirë për mbjellje dhe korrje. Këtë e ka lidhur me orët e punës dhe të pushimit, ditën dhe natën, lëvizjen e diellit,të hënës dhe të trupave të tjerë qiellorë. Me zhvillimin më të shpejtë të kulturës dhe të civilizimit njerëzor vjen deri te shfaqja e jetës në bashkësi dhe atëherë, njeriu prej kohës së gurit kalon në kohën e metalit (bronzës, hekurit). Me zhvillimin më të shpejtë të kulturës dhe afarizmit të ndërlikuar ka ardhur deri te zhvillimi i tregëtisë,te përdorimi i numrave dhe në përdorimin e letrës së "gozhduar". Në bazë të këtyre u formuan civilizime dhe kultura të larta buzë lumenjve dhe në luginën e Nilit në Egjipt, në meslumenjve (Mesopotami) te asirët,te babilonasit,te sumerët dhe pas meslumenjve te indusët (Indi) dhe te kinezët. Në këto vende ka shkëlqyer shkenca dhe mjeshtria: astronomia, matematika, minerologjia, teknika, mjekësia, balsamimi etj. Mendimi shkencor,në këtë periudhë më të vjetër,i ka dhuruar njerëzimit shumë forma komoditeti dhe luksi, të cilët kanë qenë të panjohura për njerëzimin në fillim të historisë së saj. Atëherë njeriu, u vendos në banesa, ndërtoi tempuj (falëtore) dhe varreza, u mor me mjekësi, prodhoi letrën, qelqin, ngjyrën dhe tesha, përgatiste aroma dhe barëra dhe në fund shpiku shkrimin dhe me te, ka shënuar diturinë e vet në papirus dhe në mure të tempujve me hieroglife te egjiptasit e vjetër, ndërsa te asirët dhe babilonët në pllakën e argjilit me letër të "gozhduar".  



*2. PERIUDHA GREKE *  

Të arriturat shkencore të popujve lindorë kanë kaluar te grekët dhe, nga shekulli i VII p.e.r., shkëlqen kultura dhe shkenca greke. Shumë shkencëtarë grekë filluan të merren me shkencë dhe filozofi, duke dhënë supozime dhe teori të ndryshme. Më të shkëlqyeshmit në mesin e tyre ishin: Talesi i Miletit (rreth 640-546 p.e.r. njëri prej "shtatë dijetarëve" të cilin Aristoteli e emërton si themelues të filozofisë natyrore,të fizikës dhe themelues të shkollës filozofike të Miletit. Ai ka mësuar se uji është arhe dmth. burim i çdo gjëje ekzistuese; Anaksimandri i Miletit (rreth 610-546 p.e.r. filozof grek, nxënës i Talesit,I cili për burim dhe strehim të çdo gjëje e ka marrë apeiron-in dmth. ajo që është e pacaktuar,e padefinuar,e pafund); Anaksimeni i Miletit, (585-528 p.e.r. filozof grek, nxënës i shkollës së Miletit, ka mësuar se ajri është arhe, dmth. burim i çdo gjëje që ekziston); Hipokrati (460-377 p.e.r.) mjek grek, njëkohësisht mjeku më i madh i kohës antike, në kohën e Perikleut ka udhëhequr shkollën në ujëdhesën Kos, me veprimtarinë e vet ka përfshirë më së miri diturinë mjekësore të kohës së vet dhe ka qenë inicues i shërimit klinik. Teoria e tij bazohet në ndryshimin e lëngjeve trupore. Njëra ndër teoritë kryesore të tij është shërimi i vet fuqisë së natyrës. Etika e tij është themel i betimit me të cilin e betohen mjekët, (Betimi i Hipokratit); Pitagora nga Somosa (shek. VI p.e.r.) filozof grek dhe matematicient, themelues i shkollës, i cili ka mësuar se numri është thelbi dhe principi i çdo gjëje që ekziston dhe se bota është sistem harmonik i numrave dhe marrëdhënieve të tyre. Teorema e Pitagorës, tabela e shumëzimit dhe sistemi dekad është nxitur nga kjo shkollë, Demokriti (460-370 p.e.r.) filozof grek, ka ndërtuar sistemin atomistik të filozofisë së natyrës,se ekziston vetëm atomi dhe hapësira e zbrazët,se shpirti është ndërtuar prej "atomeve më të zgjedhura (elegant, delikat) të zjarrit",se pamja është pasqyrim mekanik i kushtëzuar me figura, të cilën kjo e kushtëzon, i përshkruhen fragmente mbi jetën korekte, i cili përmban elemente të etikës eudajmonistike, drejtimi filozofik, i cili gëzimin dhe lumturinë e konsideron motiv kryesor, shkakun dhe qëllimin e të gjitha aspiratave tona; Sokrati (470-399 p.e.r.) filozof grek, mësimi i tij shënon preorientimin e filozofisë nga kosmologjike-ontologjike kah antropologjike-etike të pyetjeve, filozofinë e tij e karakterizon metoda e posaçme: pas konfirmimit të kundërthënieve dhe të panevojshmërisë me kuptime dhe bindje të zakonshme konstatohet mungesa e diturisë dhe pas provave sistematike dhe me ndihmën e analizave të shumta, shembujve (indukcioni) bashkëbiseduesi të bindet vetë dhe të vijë deri te e vërteta, kuptimi në formë të definicionit të shprehjes së diturisë, e cila sipas paragjykimit në formë të paqartë dhe në ndërdije ka ekzistuar më parë; Platoni (427-347 p.e.r.) filozof grek, nxënës i Sokratit dhe mësues i Aristotelit. Filozofija e tij bazohet në teorinë e formës, sipas së cilës ndryshimet individuale të gjërave të botës së ndjenjave janë imitim i papërsosur i formave transcedente dhe formave të përgjithshme të pandryshuara (ideja) e kuptueshme vetëm e kontenplacionit të shpirtit. Njohja është kuptim i pavdekshmërisë së shpirtit në botën e formës, Aristoteli (384-322 p.e.r.) filozof grek, mësues i Aleksandrit të Madhë të Maqedonisë, themelues i shkollës peripatetike (Likej). Së bashku me Platonin është filozofi më eminent i shekullit të vjetër. Ka mësuar se ontike është primare, ajo është individuale (supstanca), që është bashkimi i materies dhe formës, me ç'rast forma është çdoherë prezente në materie si mundësi dhe tendencë e saj. Materia dhe forma janë ketëgori relative, me ç'rast bota është sistëm i hierarkisë dhe teologjisë, në maje të së cilës është një formë e vetme e pastër, iniciator i pëlëvizshëm i çdo gjëje që lëviz - Zoti. Logjikën e ka themeluar në mësimin e tri principeve të mendimit të shëndosh; principi i identitetit,i kundërthënies dhe eliminimi i të tretës. Në etikë ka përfaqësuar audajmonizmin racional dhe në te ka themeluar doktrinën mbi virtytin (vlerën) intelektual dhe virtytet e karakterit. Kjo e dyta është përmbajtja racionale e arsyeshmërisë në mes të dy ekstremeve. Emrat e këtyre filozofëve edhe sot e kësaj ditë dëgjohen dhe përmenden. Mendimi shkencor në këtë periudhë greke i ka dhuruar njerëzimit më shumë se cila do periudhë tjetër para kësaj si në lëminë e filozofisë dhe të shkencës,ashtu edhe në teori dhe ligje, të cilat njerëzimi më parë nuk i ka njohur. Kështu njerëzimi u njohtua me ligjet e kimisë,me teorinë e elementeve, dhe të numrave,me teorinë atomistike të Demokrtitit,me teorinë e Hipokratit në mjekësi,me teorin e Pitagorës në matematikë, me teorin e Platonit në gjeometri,anatomi, biologji dhe minerologji, duke marrë nga mësuesi i parë, Aristoteli, më shumë se prej cilitdo tjetër. Shkenca greke zotëronte dhe Athina mburrej me Akademinë e Platonit dhe me Liken e Aristotelit. Kultura dhe shkenca greke dominonte edhe në vendet fqinje, të cilët dikur kanë pasur kulturë të zhvilluar, por që ska qenë e fortë e të durojë mendimin shkencor të vrullshëm grek. Kjo është shkas për shumë historianë që periudhën greke ta marin si fillim të vërtetë të mendimit shkencor, edhe pse është e qartë se kultura dhe shkenca greke nuk ka mundur papritmas të paraqitet në këtë nivel, duke mos shfrytëzuar kulturat, të cilat kanë paraprirë. Historikisht janë vërtetuar kontaktet dhe lidhjet e shkencëtarëve grek me shkencëtarët egjiptasë në brigjet e Nilit dhe me babilonasit në Mesopotami. Nuk ka dyshim se mendimi shkencor në periudhën greke ka bërë kërcim të madhë dhe i ka dhuruar njerëzimit komoditët shpirtëror dhe kulturë materiale. Kjo periudhë e artë e civilizimit dhe kulturës greke, fatëkeqësisht ndërpritet me vdekjen e Aleksandrit të Maqedonisë, mbret i Maqedonisë dhe djali i Filipit II dhe Olipisë, njëri prej udhëheqësve më të mëdhenj botëror, nxënës i Aristotelit. Me ndihmën e tij ka ardhur deri te paraqitja dhe zgjerimi i kulturës helene në Lindje, e cila ka qenë përzierje e kulturës greke dhe asaj të Lindjes së Afërt. Pasi që Aleksandrin nuk ka pasur kush ta trashëgojë, udhëheqësit e tij (dijadosët) filluan luftën mes vete për pushtet. Në këtë luftë pësuan shumë shkencëtarë,ndërsa shumica kanë qenë të detyruar që ta lëshojnë Greqinë. 


*3. PERIUDHA E ALEKSANDRISE *  

Një numër i madh shkencëtarësh grekë emigruan pas Ptolomeut në Aleksandri të Egjiptit. Ptolomeu ishte adhurues i shkencës dhe mbrojtjes i shkencëtarëve. Për këtë arsye nuk është për t'u çuditur që një numër i madh i shkencëtarëve e lëshoi Athinën dhe shkoi në Aleksandri ku e themeluan Universitetin e Aleksandrisë qysh në shek. III p.e.r.dhe kështu krijuan kulturën dhe civilizimin e lartë. Në këtë mënyrë ata e bartën qendrën e krijimit të shkencës dhe të kulturës prej Athinës në Aleksandri. Universitetin e themeloi Ptolomeu,kurse Stratoni plot 20 vjet e udhëhoqi Universitetin dhe në fund përsëri kthehet në Athinë dhe vazhdon punën në Like edhe 8 vjet Universiteti i Aleksandrisë nuk ka pasur vetëm institutin, por ka pasur edhe bibliotekën me mijra vëllime si dhe muzeun me laboratorium, kopshtin zoologjik dhe kopshtin botanik. Kështu Aleksandria bëhet prijatare e rilindjes kulturore dhe ishte dritë e shkencës për disa shekuj me radhë. Mendimi shkencor në këtë kohë ua dhuroi njerëzimit, kulturën, të cilën më parë nuk e ka pasur. Kjo u bë me ndihmën e disa shkencëtarëve si: Ptolomeu, Arhimedi, Galeni, Dioskoridi, Oribasios, Berklis, Theon dhe vajza e tij Hypatija. Këta kanë lënë shumë vepra shkencore. Mjafton të theksojë vetëm Ptolomejun (Claudius Ptolomej, astronom grek, matematicient dhe gjeograf, përfaqësues i shkollës së Aleksandrisë, krijues i sistemit botëror,të bazuar në teorinë gjeocentrike - Toka paraqet pikën e caktuar të palëvizshme,pra është qendra e sistemit diellor, planeteve, yjeve dhe të kometave, të cilët sillen rreth saj. Ky sistem vlente deri te koha e Kopernikut, i cili vërtetoi rrotullimin e dyfishtë të planetëve: rreth aksit të vet dhe rreth Diellit vepra e tij Almagest në astronomi, e dyta në gjeografi, e treta në optikë).Ta përkujtojmë Euklidin dhe veprën e tij të shquar Elementet e gjeometrisë, Galeni dhe vepra e tij në mjekësi, Dioskoridi dhe vepra e tij në botanikë, Theonea dhe vepra e tij në matematikë, Oribasiosa dhe vepra e tij në mjekësi dhe shumë të tjera. Këto vepra ishin literaturë kryesore, e cila është përkthyer, studiuar dhe analizuar gjatë shekujve mesjetar. Universiteti i Aleksandrisë ishte qendër e krijimtarisë aktive intenzive shkencore. Shencëtarët në këtë Universitet i kanë plotësuar dhe përparuar shumë njohuri shkencore. Për fat të keq, biblioteka e Aleksandrisë është djegur shumë herë. Bibliotekën e ka djegur Julia Cezari gjatë ikjes, ose atë e ka djegur masa e popullit, e cila ka detyruar për të ikur, ndërsa Mark Antonio,ia dhuroi Kleopatrës 200.000 vëllime nga biblioteka e Azisë së Vogël që ta kompenzoj këtë humbje të madhe. Biblioteka e Aleksandrisë edhe pas kësaj pësoi disa djegie dhe, në fund,njëra prej tyre e shkatërroi plotësisht. Për shkak të konfrontimit në mes të krishterëve dhe idhujtarëve, shkencëtarët për herë të dytë ishin të detyruar të emigrojnë. Rruga ata i çonte tash kah Lindja ku një kohë ndejtën në Edesë, pastaj vazhduan kah drita, e cila shkëlqente nga Lindja Arabe, kah Bagdadi, kryeqyteti i Abasitëve. Njerëzimi ka shkuar pas mendimit shkencor, sepse ajo i ofronte rehati dhe kulturë.  



*4. PERIUDHA ISLAME *  

Islami i ka dhënë nxitim të madh shkencës. Mugjizja më e madhe e Islamit është Kur'ani, ndërsa ajeti i parë është Ikre (lexo, mëso, studio). Në shumë ajete të Kur'anit islami kërkon që të mendohet për mbretërinë e qiellit dhe Tokës,për kozmosin dhe për qeniet e gjalla në të, si dhe prej çka janë krijuar? Ajetet e Kur'anit bëjnë qartë dallimin në mes të atyre që dinë dhe të atyre që nuk dinë,atyre që i kanë kontribuar shkencës dhe që nuk i kanë kontribuar. I dërguari i Zotit xh.xh. Muhammedi a.s. i ka dhënë përparësi mbledhjes shkencore, ndaj mbledhjes për shkak të dhikrit. Ai ka ndarë njerëzit në tri kategori: alimët, nxënësit dhe njerëz të tjerë të zakonshëm. Ai i ka dhënë detyrë çdo myslimani që ta kërkojë shkencën ose dijen prej djepit deri në varr, të kërkoj shkencën edhe në Kinën e largët. Ai ka bërë krahasimin në mes të ngjyrës së lapsit të shkencëtarit dhe gjakut të shehidit, duke i dhënë përparësi çdo herë të parit. Ai ka thënë se një hap në rrugën e shkencës është më mirë se njëqind marshime ushtarake. Ka shumë ajete dhe hadithe, (është e pamundur të numërohen tëgjita) që stimulojnë fort kërkimin e shkencës. Për këtë arsye kur janë rregulluar marrëdhëniet brenda Shtetit Islam, i cili territorialisht shtrihej prej Kinës në lindje e deri në Francë në perëndim, shkencëtarët islamë menjëherë filluan veprimtarinë përkthyese në të gjithë lëmenjtë e shkencës. Ata kanë përkthyer vepra nga kultura e grekëve, romakëve, nga kultura e Persisë, Indisë, Kopte, Arameje dhe nga gjuha hinduse. Kanë përkthyer me mijëra libra dhe kanë themeluar shumë biblioteka. Kalifët dhe Emirët, me bujari, i kanë ndihmuar shkencëtarët në veprimtarinë e tyre. Kalifi Harun ar-Reshid ka marrë haraqin në libra, ndërsa kalifi Al-Me'mun peshën e veprës së përkthyer e ka paguar me ari. Para se u themeluan shkollat, oborri i kalifit, shtëpia e shkencëtarit, bibliotekat, xhamitë dhe mesxhidet kanë luajtur rolin e universitetit, të cilat i vizitonin studentët nga të gjitha vendet e botës. Çdo kush që kërkonte shkencën në atë kohë, gjente vendin ku përfitohet dituria,gjente mësuesin para të cilit ka mësuar dhe mjetet materiale me të cilat ka qenë e siguruar ekzistenca e tij gjatë shkollimit. Kështu xhamitë: Al-Mensur në Bagdad, Al-Emevi në Damask, Al-Azhar në Kajro, Al-Kajrevan në Tunis, Al-Karavijin në Marok, Kutuba në Endeluzi (Andaluzi-Spanjë), xhamia e madhe në San, Bejt al-Hikmet në Bagdad, Dar al-Ilm në Mosulu, biblioteka Ibn Sevar në Basra, Ibn ash-Shatir në Siri dhe Dar al-Hikmet në Kajro kanë qenë vatër të shkencës dhe të mendimit shkencor, institute në nivel më të lartë, të cilët kanë punuar në kuadër të kalifëve dhe mbretërive të disa oborreve mbretërore si këto: Al-Me'mun, Nizam al-Mulk, Nureddin Zenki, Al-Hakim bi Emirill-llahi, Sallahuddin Ejub dhe shumë të tjerë, të cilët zënë vend më të lartë kur është fjala për shkencë, për veprimtari shkencore dhe për përkrahjen, të cilën njerëzit eminentë ia kanë dhënë. Në këtë rreth të shëndoshë shkencor, në një atmosferë të mendimit të lirë dhe të kërkimit shkencor, lindi një numër i madh shkencëtarësh, të cilët mund të numërohen në kapacitetet më të mëdha të të gjitha kohërave. Gjuha arabe ishte gjuhë e shkencës, me të janë shkruar shumë vepra, të cilat janë lexuar në të gjitha vendet e Shtetit Islam. Aktiviteti i përkthimit shkëlqente, përjetoi lulëzim të madh dhe pastaj erdhi periudha e krijimit origjinal në lëmenjtë e ndryshëm shkencorë. Janë përkthyer shumë vepra shkencore, ndërsa me kohë u krijuan edhe vepra origjinale. Mendimin shkencor e kanë pasuruar me teori të reja,mirpo shikimet dhe mendimet e tyre, fatkeqësisht, i janë atribuar të tjerëve. Ata kanë folur për evolucionin,për krijimin dhe zhvillimin e jetës si dhe ndikimin e mjedisit në qeniet e gjalla. Rreth këtyre disa shekuj para Lamarkut dhe Darvinit, kanë shkruar Ibn Miskavej, Ihvan as-Safa dhe Ibn Haldun. Kanë caktuar ligjin e përgjithshëm të gravitetit dhe kanë precizuar kuptimet themelore të mekanikës: shpejtësinë, peshën dhe hapësirën edhe pse këto më vonë i janë përshkruar Njutnit. Është vërtetuar se për këto kanë shkurar Al-Hazin e shumë të tjerë me qindra vjet para Njutnit. Ibn al-Nefis disa shekuj para Herfit ka sqaruar qarkullimin e vogël të gjakut, ndërsa Ibn al-Hejsem natyrën e dritës, shpejtësinë dhe ligjin e thyrjes së saj shumë më herët se shkencëtarët evropianë. Përveç këtyre, shkencëtarët arabo-islam kanë matur gjatësinë e meridianit të Tokës, kanë regjistuar barasditën pranverore dhe vjeshtore, kanë caktuar dimensionet e planeteve dhe largësinë ndërmjet tyre para Galileit, Keplerit dhe Kopernikut. Dukshëm e kanë përparuar edhe astronominë. Njohjet astronomike kanë plotësuar dhe kanë zgjeruar Al-Bettani, Al-Fergani, Al-Kindi, Al-Havarizmi, As-Sufi e shumë të tjerë. Al-Havarizmi ndër të parët ka përdorur numrat në matematikë, në vend të llogaritjes shkrimore (me shkrim). Ai ka caktuar dy seri të numrave: e para është njohur me emrin si numra indianë, e dyta është e njohur me emrin gabare, ose numra arabë. Seria e parë e numrave përdoret dendur në lindjen arabe, ndërsa e dyta përdoret në pjesën perëndimore arabe dhe në Evropë. Al-Havarizmi gjithashtu ka sistematizuar diturinë e shpërndarë deri atëherë nga matematika, duke ia vënë themelet e aritmetikës dhe të algjebrës. Shkencëtarët arabë gjithashtu kanë shkruar një numër të madh veprash nga biologjia, mineralogjia, astronomia, matematika, kimia, farmacia, trigonometria, gjeometria, mjekësia, muzika etj. Është e pamundur të ceken të gjitha meritat, që kanë dhënë për përparimin e shkencës dhe të mendimit shkencor si p.sh. Ibn al-Hejsem, Al-Bejruni, Al-Kindi, Al-Gafiku, Al-Bagdadi, Al-Kazvini, Ibn Miskavejh, Al-Gjahiz, Gjabir ibn Hajjan, Ibn an-Nefis, Ibn al-Bejtar, Davud al-Antaki, Al-Makidisi, Al-Bettani, Al-Fergani, Al-Idrisi, Ibn Magjid, Ad-Dejnuri, As-Sufi, Ibn Hamza, Ibn Junus, Ar-Razi, Al-Gjeldeki, Al-Havarizmi, Musa Ibn Shakir etj. Veprat e këtyre shkencëtarëve kanë qenë literaturë themelore në universitetet evropiane deri në fund të shek. XVII. Shumë historianë perëndimorë i japin mirënjohje shkencëtarëve islam për meritat që kanë për kulturën e njerëzimit. "Ne evropianët" thotë Cagori "mendojmë se kemi dhënë dhe kemi vërtetuar shumë teori, shikime dhe mendime, por në fund prapë konstatohet se arabët në to na kanë kaluar (lënë mbrapa). Popujt arabo-islame kanë bartur flamurin e rilindjes kulturore disa shekuj me radhë, në kohën kur Evropa ka qenë në detin e errësirës. Mendimi shkencor në periudhën islame i dhuroi njerëzimit shumë forma të rehatisë, kulturës, mirëqenies, duke ua dhurar mësuesin Al-Farabi dhe Ibn Sina". Sikur të kishte vazhduar zgjerimin e saj ky zgjim i përgjithshëm shkencor, renesansa evropiane me të cilën Evropa sot mburret, do të ishte vepër e popujve islam. Por Bagdadi ra para sulmit të mongolëve dhe tatarëve, më vonë të Turqisë dhe kolonizmit të Evropës perëndimore ... dhe Evropa u zgjua. 



*5. PERIUDHA E RENESANSËS EVROPIANE *  

Në kohën kur civilizimi dhe kultura arabe, në periudhën islame, filloi të dobësohet dhe të zhduket, Evropën e kaploi vala e re e zgjimit kulturor. Evropianët kanë pranuar të arriturat arabe në fushën e shkencës dhe të kulturës. Shekulli XIII është periudha e përkthimit nga gjuha arabe në atë latine dhe njëkosisht zënja fillë e universiteteve të Paristi, Oksfordit, Kembrixhit, univeristeteve në Itali dhe në vendet tjera evropiane. Një numër i madh i shkencëtarëve dhe profesorëve universitarë kanë ndikuar fuqishëm në zgjimin e mendimit shkencor evropian. Në mesin e tyre vend të posaçëm zënë Robert Grost, Albert Megnus, Roxher Bekon etj, gjatë shekullit XIV dhe XV. Pasojnë edhe zbulimet e mëdha gjeografike kështu që Vasko de Gama lundron rreth Afrikës dhe arrin deri te arkipelagu i Malezisë. Kapiteni i anijes në këtë rrugë ishte Ibn Mexhid. Kristofor Kolombo duke kërkuar rrugën për në Indi arriti në Amerikë. Zbulimi i shtypit kah gjysma e shek. XV paraqet kthësë në zgjimin kulturor të Evropës. Atëherë bëhet ringjallja e kulturës dhe e civilizimit grek dhe arabo-islam. Shumë vepra greke dhe arabo-islame në lëmenjtë e ndryshëm shkencorë janë publikuar dhe kështu janë përhapur. Emrat më të shkëlqyeshëm të renesansës evropiane janë: Frensis Bekon, Rene Dekart, Isak Njutn, Johan Kepler, Nikolla Kopernik, Galileo Galileu, Gjordano Bruno, Antoan Lavuazije, Lui Paster, Robert Koh, Çarlls Robert Darvin, Zhan Batist de Mone Lamark, Zhorzh Kivje, Xhon Dalton etj., të cilët kanë ndikuar fort në zhvillimin e shkencës dhe të mendimit shkencor në periudhën e zgjimit të Evropës. Me zbulimin e mikroskopit bëhet revolucion edhe në shkencat biologjike (Anton von Levenhuk). Me themelimin e universiteteve dhe institucioneve të tjera shkencore, hapen horizonte të reja të njohjes. U bë ndarja e shkencave natyrore, ndaj ishte i pamundur arsimimi i gjithanshëm i njeriut sikur më parë. Në vend të arsimimit encikolopedik u kalua në specializime në disa lëmenj të shkencave. Të gjitha këto nxitën zbulime të rëndësishme, të cilat së shpejti njeriun e shpiejnë në kohën atomike dhe raketore.  



*6. PERIUDHA E RE *  

Nuk është aspak lehtë të caktohet kufiri ndërmjet periudhës së renesansës evropiane dhe kohës së re. Shumica mendojnë se koha e re në të vërtetë është vazhdim i periudhës së renesansës. Mendimi shkencor, me shpejtësi të madhe, ka shtyrë njeriun përpara. Ai duke vënë në shërbim fuqinë e avullit të ujit, shumë shpejt sundoi mbi elektricitetin, ndërsa me thyerjen (zbërthimin) e atomit, njeriu kërceu në kohën atomike dhe raketore dhe, më në fund, me anije kozmike filloi pushtimin e gjithësisë. Përparimi i teknikës i kontriboi edhe përparimit të ekonomisë, radioteknikës dhe televizionit. Ne sot, me përpikëri, flasim për strukturën e atomit, për viruset dhe për bakreriet, duke u mbështetur në mikroskopin elektronik, i cili zmadhon me qindra mijëra herë, lansojmë raketa disa fazëshe, ndaj kësaj apo asaj planete me shpejtësi mbi 70.000 km/h, ndërsa udhëtimi për në Hënë me përdorimin e lëndës djegëse atomike do të zgjasë disa orë.  

Me zbulimin e spektoroskopit njeriu i kuptoi elemetet e planeteve dhe të trupave të tjerë qiellorë. Me qzbulimin e penicilinit, sulfapreparateve dhe të antibiotikëve të tjerë janë arritur suksese të mëdha në mjekësi, në shërimin e sëmundjeve të ndryshme. Të dy luftërat botërore në masë të madhe kanë ndikuar si në zhvillimin e mendimit shkencor, po ashtu edhe në orientimin e kërkimveve shkencore. Përparim i madh është arritur në industrinë ushqimore dhe në lëminë e sintezës së materialeve organike. Me zbatimin e këtyre rezultateve u bë i mundshëm prodhimi i materialeve të ndryshme sintetike: kauçukut, benzinës, fijeve artificiale dhe mjete të ndryshme, të cilat përdoren për pastrimin kimik.  

Në Luftën e Dytë Botërore të dy blloqet punonin ngutshëm në zbulimin e fshehtësisë së energjisë atomike. Aleatët, të parët ia arritën qëllimit, ndaj njerëzimi për herë të parë u bind në fuqinë shkatërruese të energjisë nukleare me anë të bombës atomike, e cila u gjuajt në Hiroshimë dhe Nagasaki. Prej asaj dite e këndej dëgjojmë për reaktorët nuklearë, të cilët prodhojnë elemente radioaktive: arin, jodin, fosforin dhe stronciumin, të cilët përdoren për shërimin e shumë sëmundjeve. Gjithashtu dëgjojmë për centralet elektrike, të cilët i vënë në lëvizje energjia atomike, dhe për stacionet në të cilat me destilimin e ujit të detit përfitohet uji i ëmbël. Në këtë mënyrë do të zgjidhet problemi i ushqimit të njerëzimit, që, dita- ditës, është në rritje e sipër. Përveç kësaj në kohën e re shkencëtarët kanë arritur që, me rrugën kimike, të përfitojnë ngjyrat sintetike, fijet sintetike, kauçukun sintetik dhe kështu të rrisin sipërfaqen mbjellëse me grurë në të cilat më parë janë kultivuar bimët industriale prej të cilave janë përfituar kauçuku natyral, ngjyra dhe fije të ndryshme natyrale. Përparim i madh është arritur në kohën e re si në bujqësi me zbatimin e mjeteve agroteknike, po ashtu edhe në industri dhe në komunikacionin tokësor, detar dhe ajror. Çdo ditë dëgjojmë për zbulimet në lëmenj të ndryshem shkencorë, kështu që edhe ata që janë specializuar në degët e caktuara, është e pamundur ta përcjellin zhvillimin e shpejtë të mendimit shkencor. Njeriu për një kohë shumë të shkurtër, që nuk është më tepër se 1% në krahasim me jetën e tij në Tokë, me ndihmën e mendimit shkencor kërceu nga koha e gurit në atë të metalit, në kohën e avullit, kohën e elektricitetit, kohën e atomit, e ku dihet se deri në cilët kufij do të arrijë në një të ardhme të afërt. 



*KONTRIBUTI I ARABËVE NË FUSHËN E SHKENCAVE NATYRORE* 

Në hyrje të këtij ekspozimi shkurtimisht sqaruam të arriturat shkencore të muslimanëve dhe kontributin e tyre në zhvillimin e mendimit shkencor dhe në ndërtimin e kulturës dhe të civilizimit njerëzor. Thamë se arabët kanë pasur rolin ndërmjetësues ndërmjet shkencës greke dhe asaj të epokës së re dhe, krahas ruajtjes së kulturës greke, shumë dituri greke i kanë përparuar, zgjeruar dhe përsosur. Por me pushtimet dhe shkatërrimet mongole dhe tatare, më vonë edhe turke dhe me kolonizimin e Evropës perëndimore, e cila fatkeqësisht arriti ti shlyejë faqet më të ndritshme të së kaluarës arabe, vala e zgjimit kulturor në botën arabe u ndërpre. Në periudhën e krijimit shkencor dhe kulturor arabo-islam shkëlqyen disa emra, të cilët mund të numërohen ndër shkencëtarët më të njohur të mendimit shkencor të epokës së re. Veprat e tyre ishin tekste shkollore për studim më të lartë në universitetet evropiane deri në fund të shek. XVII. Në shkencat natyrore, posaçërisht në fushën e fizikës, matematikës dhe astronomisë, rezultate të rëndësishme kanë shënuar: Ar-Razi, Al-Kindi, Ibn al-Hejsem, Ibn an-Nefis, Ibn Sina, Al-Bejruni, Xhabir Ibn Hajjan, Al-Havarizmi, Al-Bettani, Al-Buzgjani, As-Sufi, Al-Kashi, Al-Antaki, Al-Bagdadi, Al-Hazin, Al-Kazvini, Al-Gafiki, Ibn Al-Bejtar, Al-Dumejri,- Al-Gjahidh, Az-Zehravi, Ibn Tufejl, Al-Farabi, Ibn al-Avvam, Ibn Junus, Ibn Hamza, Al-Gjeldeki, Al-Makdisi, Al-Idrisi etj. Çdo njëri prej tyre ishte jashtëzakonisht i talentuar dhe gëzonte autoritet në rrethanat shkencore të kohës së vet. Ishin fort të bindur që për zhvillimin e shkencave natyrore, përveç teorisë ishte i domosdoshëm edhe eksperimenti. Kur teoria dhe ekspreimenti bashkohen, atëherë është e mundur të arrihet deri te njohuria shkencore. Me këto mësime shkencëtarët arabo-islam me të vërtetë mund të konsiderohen paraardhës të Bekonit dhe të shkencëtarëve të tjerë evropianë, të cilët janë skolastik dhe logjikës formale i kundërvihen me metoda të kuptimit dhe të cilët nisen nga eksperimenti. Njohuria e parë sipas Xhabir Ibn Hajjanit mund të arrihet vetëm me ndihmën e eksperimentit. Ai nxënësit e vet i ka këshilluar se në shkencat natyrore duhet të bazohen vetëm në eksperimente dhe të vërejnë mirë shkaqet të kuptojnë udhëzimet, sepse çdo shkencë ka metodën e vet të hulumtimit. Me punën shkencore, sidomos me metodën me të cilën janë shërbyer në kërkimet shkencore, arabët në shkencat natyrore kanë arrritur rezultate shumë të rëndësishme. Kanë kuptuar se metoda racionale vetvetiu nuk mjafton dhe se dituria nuk mbështetet vetëm në arsye, por edhe në eksperiment. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë,thotë Drajeri,kanë arritur rezultate të larta dhe të rëndësishme në matematikë, astronomi, gjeometri, trigonometri, fizikë dhe në shkenca të tjera natyrore. Shkencëtarët arabë në këtë mënyrë kanë vendosur themelet e metodave të reja të metodologjisë së punës kërkimore shkencore. Ata kanë pasur aftësi të madhe vëzhguese. Janë shëbyer me eksperimente, matjet me instrumente të ndryshme i kanë konstruktuar vet. Al-Hazin ka konstruktuar aparatin për matjen e peshës së trupave në ujë dhe ajër, Al-Bejruni, aparatin për përfitimin e peshës specifike të shumë mineraleve,të lëngjeve dhe trupave, të cilat treten në ujë, ndërsa Ibn Junus lavjersin, të cilin astronomët arabë e kanë përdorur në eksperimentet e tyre.Ata kanë matur shtypjen atmosferike dhe kanë ditur se trupi është më i lehtë në ajër se sa në tokë. Kanë ditur përbërjen dhe ndërtimin e atmosferës, kanë ditur se troposfera është më e ulët dhe shtresa më e dendur e mbështjellësit të gaztë të Tokës, në krahasim me shtresat më të larta në të cilat gazet janë shumë të rralla. Në matematikë, posaçërisht në fushën e gjeometrisë dhe të progresionit aritmetik, matematicientët arabë kanë arritur rezultate shumë të mëdha, ndërsa përmes hulumtimeve të progresioneve fuqimisht kanë ndikuar në formimin e llogaritjes diferenciale dhe integrale si dhe të tabelave logaritmike. Al-Bejruni në mënyrë shumë precize ka caktuar peshën specifike të 18 metaleve deri te decimalja e katërt, e cila nuk ndryshon nga llogaritjet më të reja në kohën tonë në të cilën janë zbuluar instrumentet më të përsosura. Mënyra e tij e përfitmit të këtyre peshave u është e njohur shkencëtarëve perëndimorë. Ar-Razi ka përshkruar 25 instrumente të metalit dhe të qelqit, të cilët nuk kanë qenë të njohura deri atëherë. Al-Idrizi, Al-Hazin, Al-Bejruni dhe shkencëtarë të tjerë kanë caktuar ligjet themelore të gravitetit. Nga vepra  Mizan Al-Hikmet, të cilën e ka shkruar Al-Hazin,shihet qartë se ai ka pasur paraqitje të qarta të marrëdhënies ndërmjet shpejtësisë, peshës dhe hapësirës. Gjithashtu Ibn Miskavejh, Ibn Haldun dhe Ihvan as-Safa kanë folur disa qindra vjet para Darvinit për evolucionin dhe zhvillimin e jetës, si dhe për ndikimin e rrethinës në qeniet e gjalla. Të gjitha këto, si dhe shumë argumente të tjera, tregojnë për përparësitë e arabëve në shumë disiplina shkencore. Argumenti i pamohueshëm është që Ibn al-Hejsem, Al-Hazini, Al-Bejruni, Xhabir ibn Hajjan, Ibn Sina dhe shkencëtarë të tjerë arabë kanë qenë të domosdoshëm për paraqitjen e Kopernikut, Njutnit dhe të shkencëtarëve të tjerë të renesanësës evropiane.  



*MATEMATIKA, ASTRONOMIA DHE FIZIKA  

1. ARITMETIKA *  


Ndoshta është e para dhe, njëkohësisht merita më e madhe e arabëve në matematikë dhe astronomi, në përdorimin e numrave në vend të llogaritjes së gjatë me shkrim, e cila ka qenë deri atëherë.Kur u njohën arabët me të arriturat e matematicientëve të lindjes, prej hindusve (Indi) morën numrat: shifrat hinduse dhe gabare. Të parat edhe sot përdoren në pjesën më të madhe të Lindjes së Afërt arabe, ndërsa e dyta në pjesën perëndimore arabe dhe në Evropë. Muhamed ibn Musa Al-Havarizmi është matematicient i parë arab i cili i përdori numrat hinduse në matematikë. Libri i tij Bazat e matematikës, i pari i këtij lloji, është përkthyer në gjuhën latine dhe ka qenë vepra burimore për matematicientët evropian. Po ashtu edhe matematika për disa shekuj ka qenë e njohur me emrin e këtij algoritmi. Arabët,pavarësisht nga popujt tjerë në vend të sistemit seksagezimal, të përhapur deri atëherë, kanë ndërutar sistemin e vet decimal në matematikë. Në sistemin decimal, me të cilën janë shërbyer, përveç vlerës numerike ka pasur edhe vendin e vet. Përveç krijimit të sistemit decimal në matematikë, arabët përdorën edhe shenjën hinduse për zero,kurse përmes tyre edhe Evropianët në shekullin mesjetar me term: chiffre, cipher, zero. Arabët kanë qenë zbulues edhe të vijës thyesore, si edhe të presjes decimale (dhjetore). Matematicienti arab Gijasuddin Gjemshid al-Kashi në veprën e tij të njohur Ar-Risala al-Muhtijja (Rrethi) ka llogaritur marrëdhënien mesatare ndërmjet perimetrit të rrethit dhe diametrit të saj në thyesën decimale. Madhësinë 2d ka dhënë me decimale 16 shifrore në këtë mënyrë 2d=16,283185071795865. Shumë vepra arabe nga aritmetika janë përkthyer në gjuhën evropiane.Në to matematicientët arabë kanë përshkruar numrat e plotë, thyesat, mbledhjen, zbritjen, shumëzimin, pjesëtimin dhe rrënjëzimin. Ata kanë pasur sistemin e vet llogaritës dhe realizimin e operacioneve llogaritëse. Çdo detyrë e kanë zgjidhur në disa mënyra. Matematicientët arabë gjithashtu kanë njohur edhe kanë zgjidhur proporcionet gjeometrike dhe aritmetike. Proporcionet gjeometrike dhe aritmetike i kanë zbatuar në problemet e ndryshme teorike dhe praktike. Me shkathtësi dhe origjinalitet kanë operuar me progresione. Ata kanë themeluar ligjin mbi mbledhjen e progresioneve, katrorëve dhe kubeve, si dhe themelet e rrënjëzimit. 



*2. ALGJEBRA *  

Arabët, të parët e kanë përdor fjalën algjebër me kuptimin që e ka edhe sot. Al-Havarizmi ka sistematizuar njohuritë e shpërndara deri atëherë nga kjo lëmi dhe, në mënyrë të fuqishme, ka ndikuar në zhvillimin e algjebrës te evropianët. Algjebra dhe aritmetika e tij kanë qenë burim i vetëm prej të cilit matematicientët evropianë kanë nxjerrë dituri gjatë gjithë shekullit të mesëm. Për këtë arsye me të drejtë mund të thuhet se Al-Havarizmi i ka vënë themelet e aritmetikës dhe algjebrës. Matematicientët arabë kanë zgjidhur edhe barazimet e shkallës së dytë me një dhe dy të panjohura, si dhe barazimet e rendeve të larta. Ata kanë njohur edhe gjendjen në të cilën rrënja ka pasur kuantitet imagjinar, sikur që me rrugën gjeometrike kanë zgjidhur disa barazime të shkallës së dytë. Al-Havarizmi në veprën e saj Algjebra në kapitullin mbi sipërfaqet dhe problemet gjeometrike, ka zgjidhur me rrugën algjebrike, prej nga shihet se arabët ndër të parët kanë përdorur algjebrën për zgjidhjen e problemeve gjeometrike dhe në këtë mënyrë i kanë kontribuar procesit të algjebrizimit të gjeometrisë. Është e vërtetë se matematicientët grekë dhe ata të Indisë kanë ditur dhe kanë zgjidhur barazimet e shkallës së dytë. Po ashtu është vërtetuar se edhe Al-Havarizmi ka qenë i njohur me të mbërrimet greke dhe indiane në lëminë e matematikës, por është e vërtetë se nuk është hasur asnjë vepër, e cila së pakut do të ishte e ngjashme me veprën e Al-Havarizmit. Ka gjasë se para Al-Havarizmit nuk ka ekzistuar shkenca e quajtur algjebër. Madhësia e tij qëndron në atë se ai ka sistematizuar diturinë e shpërndarë deri atëherë, duke i vënë themelet e kësaj disipline shkencore, njësoj sikur Njutini që i vuri themelet e dinamikës duke sistematizuar disa dituri të njohura deri atëherë nga kjo lëmi. "Mendja e njeriut ishte e hutuar (e shtangur) kur pa se çka kanë punuar arabët në fushën e algjebrës" thotë Cagori. Si po duket ishte e nevojshme të mblidhet aritmetika e Indisë dhe gjeometria e Greqisë dhe në bazë të këtyre të mund të formohet algjebra. Aritmetika greke ka qenë jo produktive aq sa ka qenë gjeometria produktive. Në aritmetikë kanë përdor germat si shenjë njësie, dhjetëshe dhe qindëshe. Operacionet me këto germa, e sidomos shumëzimi dhe pjesëtimi, kanë qenë shumë të vështira. Arabët para Al-Havarizmit kanë përdor sistemin e njëjtë të llogaritjes. Duke vërejtur peshën e kësaj Al-Havarizmi ka kaluar në përdorimin e numrave dhe kështu bëri revolucion në këtë lëmi të veprimtarisë njerëzore. Arabët ndër të parët kanë përdorur edhe simbolet në matematikë. Për rrënjën kanë përdorur germën gjin, germën e parë të fjalës gjezer, ndërsa sot si simbol përdoret V. Për të panjohurën kanë përdorë germën shin, germën e parë të fjalës shenjë, ndërsa sot në matematikë përdoret shenja X. Për X2 kanë përdor germën e parë të fjalës me lev x mim, ndërsa për X3 germën kaf, për barazim germën lam, ndërsa sot përdoret shenja =. Për pjesëtim kanë përdor tre pika \, ndërsa sot përdoret :, shenja për mbledhje ka qenë lidhësja vav, ndërsa sot përdoret shenja +. në bazë të kësaj barazimi 52=12x+54 është shkruar në këtë mënyrë: 5 ml 12 sh 54 sikurse Ö49 që është shkruar në këtë mënyrë: gjim/49. Me përdorimin e simboleve është bërë një hap i madh në matematikë. Matematicientët më të njohur arabë, të cilët janë shërbyer me simbole ishin: Al-Havarizmi, Ebu Kamil, Kosta ibn Luka, Sinan ibn al-Fatah, Al Kalasadi, Behauddin al-Amil, Gijusudin Gjemshid, Al-Kijashi, Ibn al-Hejsem, Sabit ibn Kurra, Al-Kahvi, Al-Hajjani etj. Sabit ibn Kurra, Al-Hazin, Al-Hajjan, Ibn al-Hejsem dhe Al-Kahvi.Këta me rrugën gjeometrike kanë zgjidhur barazimet e shkallës së tretë dhe kështu, me zbatimin e gjeometrisë, kanë zgjidhur problemet algjebrike. Në këtë mënyrë ata kanë vënë themelet e gjeometrisë analitike me të cilën matematika ka lulëzuar në shekujt e ardhshën. Ata kanë njohur edhe rrënjët iracionale. Al-Havarizmi është i pari që ka përdor fjalën iracional si shenjë e numrit, i cili nuk ka rrënjë, si dhe ka gjetur rrugën, dhe mënyrën si mund të llogarisim vlerat e përafërta të numrave dhe kuantitetet prej të cilëve është e pamundur të nxiren rrënjët. Ibn Junus dhe Ibn Hamza e kanë njohur edhe vlerën praktike të logaritmave. Ata kanë përgatitur rrugën për gjetjen e tabelave logaritmike. Shumëzimin dhe pjesëtimin e kanë zëvendësuar me mbledhje dhe zbritje. Më vonë teorinë e logaritmave e kanë përpunuar më detalisht Gjon Nejper (John Napier 1550-1617 matematicient Skotlandez) dhe Herih Brigg. 



*3. GJEOMETRIA *  

Shumë shkencëtarë arabë kanë përpunuar gjeometrinë greke dhe kanë zgjidhur shumë probleme gjeometrike në mënyrë të kundërt prej Euklidit (sh, III p.e.r. matematicient i Greqisë së vjetër, vepra e tij Elementet prej 13 librash, ku gjendet postullati i njohur i Euklidit, janë themele të gjeometrisë elementare) dhe Apollonia nga Perge (rreth 262-180 p.e.r., matematicient i Greqisë së vjetër). Matematicientët arabë kanë shkruar figura të ndryshme gjeometrike, sipërfaqet gjeometrike dhe kanë bërë analiza të problemeve gjeometrike. Me analizën gjeometrike kanë zgjidhur problemet aritmetikore Këndin e kanë ndarë në tri pjesë të barabarta. Ibni al-Hejsem në kërkimet shkencore mbi dritën dhe caktimin e pikës reflektuese në pasqyrat sferike, cilindrike, konike, konkave dhe konvekse ka përdorur planimetrinë dhe stereometrinë. Ai po ashtu ka sqaruar si dhe në ç'mënyrë mund të vizatojmë dy drejtëza të marrura sipas dëshirës nga dy pikat e rrethit të njohur deri te pika periferike e rrethit që me tangensin e asaj pike të formojë dy kënde të barabarta. "Çdokush, që e lexon veprën Zgjidhja e dyshimeve të Euklidit nga Ibn al-Hejsem thotë dr. Musherrifa, do të shohë në te shkencëtarin e matematikës së pastër me plotë kuptimin e fjalës." Al-Bejruni në veprën e tij ka parashtruar dhe ka zgjidhur shumë probleme. Kjo ishte mënyrë e re dhe origjinale e zgjidhjes së problemeve në mënyrë të kundërt me ato të filozofëve dhe të matematicientëve grekë. Në veprënTeza, për përfitimin e tetivisë në rreth me veçori të vijës së lakuar, Al-Bejruni ka dhënë formën e re për llogaritjen e sipërfaqes së trekëndëshit me ndihmën e kateteve, formula e cila dallohet nga formula,që ka zbatuar matematicienti greko-aleksandrias Heroni plak i Aleksandrisë (matematicient dhe fizikan i Greqisë së vjetër, i lindur në Aleksandri në shek. I e.re. ka zbuluar ligjin e reflektimit të dritës, ka shpikur shumë instrumente për matje dhe makina të thjeshta). Nasrudin at-Tusi ka treguar të metat e Euklidit në paralele, në komentin e tij Elementet e Euklidit, e cila është përkthyer në gjuhën latine. Profesori Kadri Tukan konsideron se Evropa u njoftua me gjeometrinë si shkencë vetëm përmes arabëve. Arabët gjeometrinë e kanë ndarë në dy pjesë: mendore dhe shqisore. Gjeometria shqisore merret me studimin e të gjitha atyre që mund të shihen dhe që i ndjejmë me prekje. Ajo drejtpërsëdrejti shpie kah eksperienca zejtare dhe industriale, posaçërisht në sipërfaqet që u nevojiten punëtorëve dhe pronarëve të pronave të patundshme, ndërsa gjeometria mendore është ajo, e cila shpie kah njohja e shkencës. Ajo është element i diturisë dhe gjëja e domosdoshme e çdo mendimtari dhe matematicienti. Me këtë rast mund të theksojmë edhe mendimin e Platonit, i cili gjeometrinë si dhe veprimtarinë edukuese të saj në formë të mendimit logjik dhe përfundimtar e ka vlerësuar shumë. Ai ka thënë se filozofisë i nevojitet ura, e cila është ndërtuar nga matematika dhe nga gjeometria. Është e pamundur të përfshihen të gjitha shkrimet, që arabët i kanë lënë trashëgim nga fusha e gjeometrisë. Ajo ka qenë hobi dhe kënaqësi e shumicës. Muhamed al-Bagdadi ka shkruar një vepër shumë të gjerë mbi figurat gjeometrike, e cila ndër të tjerash përfshin edhe shtatë artikuj për trekëndëshin, nëntë për katërkëndëshin dhe gjashtë për pesëkëndëshin. Al-Havarizmi në veprën e tij Algjebra ndër të parët ka treguar se si figurat gjeometrike mund të shprehen me barazime algjebrike dhe anasjelltas dhe si çdo barazim algjebrik mund të shprehet me rrugën gjeometrike. Smiti në veprën e tij Historia e matematikës Al-Bejrunin e numëron ndër matematicientët më të mëdhenj të kohës së vet, Al-Bejruni ka hulumtuar lëmin e ndarjes së këndit në tri pjesë të barabarta dhe ka vendosur themelet e hartografisë. Njëra prej veprave më të mëdha dhe më të rëndësishme të Al-Bejrunit është teza e përfitimit të tetivës në rreth, me veçori të vijës së lakuar. Sabit ibn Kurra, në lëmin e gjeometrisë analitike ka qenë shumë i frytshëm dhe origjinal. Ka shkurar shumë vepra nga algjebra dhe ka sqaruar marrëdhëniet ndërmjet algjebrës dhe gjeometrisë. Veprat e tij flasin mjaft për veprimtarinë e tij. Në mes tjerash ka shkruar: Hyrja në elementet e Euklidit, Trekëndëshi kënddrejt, Koni barabrinjës, Katërkëndëshi dhe diagonalja e saj, Figurat gjeometrike të Euklidit, Korigjimi i algjebrës me argumente të gjeometrisë etj. Djemtë e Musa ibn Shakirit kanë përdorur mënyrën e vizatimit të elipsës, e cila është e njohur sot, si dhe kanë përdorur formulën e Heronit për llogaritjen e sipërfaqes së trekëndëshit nëse janë të njohura katetat e saja. Veprat më të njohura të tyre nga gjeometraia janë: Figurat gjeometrike, Koni, Rrethi dhe këndëdrejti. Të gjitha këto vepra janë përkthyer në gjuhën latine. Al-Buzgjani gjithashtu është njëri nga matematicientët e mëdhenj, posaçërisht në gjeometri, në të cilën ka plotësuar Al-Havarizmi dhe ka vazhduar procesin e algjebrizimit të gjeometrisë dhe anasjelltas, gjeometrizimin e algjebrës, ndërsa Ibn Junus ka zgjidhur disa probleme të rënda nga gjeometria e trupave sferikë. 



*4. TRIGONOMETRIA DHE ASTRONOMIA*  

Në qoftë se grekët kanë vënë themelet e gjeometrisë, arabët këtë e kanë bërë në trigonometri. Nëse gjeometria është greke, atëherë trigonometria është arabe. Arabët të parët kanë shkruar në mënyrë sistematike dhe shkencore për këtë lëmi të matematikës. Me përdorimin e sinusit ata kanë zgjidhur shumë probleme të trigonometrisë, Al-Buzgjani, Al-Tus, Al-Bejruni dhe Al-Hazin kanë futur tangensin në funksione trigonometrike, ndërsa Xhabir ibn Efleh dhe At-Tabrizi kanë zbuluar marrëdhëniet ndërmjet sinusit dhe tangensit, si dhe marrëdhënie të tjera të ngjashme me to. Al-Bejjruni ka shkruar shumë vepra trigonometrike. Ai ka ditur për teoremën e sinusit dhe ka llogaritur vlerën natyrale të sinusit dhe të tangensit si dhe vlerat natyrale të funksioneve të tjera trigonometrike. Shkencëtarët arabë janë marrë edhe me astronomi. Pasiqë njerzit në bazë të lëvizjes së trupave qiellore, shikonin fall (hiromani), dhe lexonin ardhmërinë në bazë të yjeve, atëherë astronomia ngatërrohej me astrologji. Por megjithëkëtë, njohja e astronomisë si shkencë ishte e domosdoshme edhe për përcaktimin e kohës të disa ceremonive fetare, si p.sh. koha e namazit, koha e agjërimit, caktimi i drejtimit të Kibles etj. Për këtë arsye shkencëtarët arabo-Islam kanë filluar përpunimin e të arriturave të popujve lindorë; asirve, haldejve,dhe të indianëve në astronomi dhe astrologji, si dhe veprat nga astronomia dhe astrologjia të grekëve dhe aleksandriasve, posaçërisht Sistemin e madh matematikor të astronomisë të Ptolomeut. Në këtë mënyrë shumicës i është dhënë rasti të plotësojnë dhe të zgjerojnë të arriturat e këtyre popujve me veprat e tyre për astronominë dhe astrologjinë. Vepra e parë, e cila është përkthyer prej greqishtes në arabishte është Astronomia e mendimtarit Hermes. 
Ebu Xha'fer al-Mensur, halifi i dytë nga dinastia e Abbasive ishte shumë i entuziazmuar me astrologët, të cilët e kanë përcjellë gjithmonë në udhëtimet e tij. Ai e urdhëroi Muhamed ibn Ibrahim al-Gazzavin që të përkthejë në gjuhën arabe veprën Lëvizja e trupave qiellore, të cilën Al-Gazzavi në përkthim e titulloi Sind Hind i Madh. Me këtë vepër u punua deri në kohën e Al-Me'munit kur Al-Havarizmi me shkurtimin e veprës i bëri tabelat e veta të njohura astronomike. "Al-Havarizmi në të, si thotë Al-Kifti -i bashkoi kuptimet astronomike të persianëve dhe të indianëve si dhe Sistemin e madh matematikor të astronomisë të Ptolomeut. Gjatë kohës së sundimit të Al-Mensurit, Ebu Jahja al-Batrik përktheu në gjuhën arabe Qudripatritumin e Ptolomeut nga astronomia si dhe shumë vepra të tjera nga gjeometria, fizika dhe shkenca të tjera natyrore, të cilët halifi i kërkoi nga mbreti i Bizantit. Në kohën e halifit Al-Mehdi, shumë shkencëtarë kanë punuar nëpër observatoriume, ndërsa gjatë periudhës së sundimit të Al-Me'munit Jahja ibn Mensur dhe Musa ibn Shakir kanë shkruar tabelat e tyre të njohura astronomike. Në këtë periudhë u korrigjua Almagesta e Ptolomeut. Një numër i madh i shkencëtarëve ishte i entuziazmuar me astronomi. Ata kanë shkruar shumë vepra nga astronomia, kanë bërë vëzhgime të vlefshme dhe kanë përsosur shumë isntrumente astronomike. Në mesin e tyre posaçërisht shquhen: Sabit ibn Kurra, Al-Belhi, Hunej ibn Is-hak, Al-Abbadi, Al-Bettani të cilën Laland (Juseph Jerome Le français de Lalande, 1732-1807, astronom françez, bibliografia astronomike e tij është kronika e shkencës së kohës në të cilën ka jetuar) e numëron në mesin e 12 astronomëve më eminentë botëror,këtu bëjnë pjesë edhe Sehl ibn Beshshar, Kosta el-Ba'lebeki, Al-Kindi, Al-Buzgjani, Ibn Junus, Al-Sagati, Al-Kahvi, Al-Bejruni, At-Tusi, Al-Hazin, Al-Fergani e shumë të tjerë. Ata e kanë përpunuar Sistemin e madh matematikor të astronomisë dhe kanë pranuar sistemin gjeocentrik të Ptolomejit, sipas të cilit Toka paraqet qendrën rreth së cilës rrotullohen Dielli, Hëna dhe trupa të tjerë qiellorë, pastaj pohimi i tij se Hëna është më i afërt ndaj Tokës, pas tij Merkuri, Venera, Dielli, Marsi, Jupiteri dhe Saturni. Të gjitha këto trupa bëjnë rrotullim të plotë rreth tokës për 24 orë. Kanë matur dimensionet e planeteve dhe largësinë ndërmjet tyre. Matjet e tyre dhe kuptimet astronomike kanë qenë në fuqi gjatë tërë mesjetës deri në kohën e revolucionit të madh astronomik dhe të paraqitjes së Keplerit, Galileit dhe Kopernikut, të cilët me vëzhgime kritike dhe me studimin e diturive paraprake kanë arritur të zbulojnë dhe të vërtetojnë saktësinë e sistemit heliocentrik, sipas të cilit Toka dhe të gjithë planetët tjerë rrotullohen rreth Diellit. Duhet të theksojmë se disa shkencëtarë arabë e kanë hedhur poshtë sistemin gjeocentrik. Ata kanë konsideruar se Toka dhe planetët tjerë të sistemit Diellor kanë lëvizje të dyfisht: rotacion dhe revolucion. Ibn al-Hejsem, Al-Bejruni, Al-Bettani dhe Al-Fergani kanë matur madhësinë e Tokës dhe kanë vërtetuar se ajo ka formën e rrumbullakët. Ata kanë ngritur shumë observatoriume dhe kanë bërë tabela astronomike, kanë llogaritur gjatësinë e vitit Diellor, kanë kontrolluar pozicionet e shumë yjeve dhe të planeteve, kanë caktuar barazditën pranverore dhe vjeshtore, kanë shkruar për njollat e Diellit dhe në mënyre kritike janë kthyer në Sistemin e madh matematikor të astronomisë. "Shkencëtarët arabë me veprat e tyre në lëmin e astronomisë" siç thotë Sarton "kanë përgatitur dhe trasuar rrugën e renesanësë së madhe astronomike". Abdurrahman as-Sufi ka shkruar vepër të madhe, të ilustruar me yjet e palëvizshëm, në të cilën gjenden mbi 1420 yje dhe planete të ilustruar në formë të njerëzve dhe të kafshëve, emrat e të cilëve edhe sot e kësaj dite janë në përdorim (Arusha e Madhe, Arusha e Vogël, Peshku, Akrepi, Virgjëresha etj.) Gjithashtu duhet të theksojmë se shumica e shkencëtarëve nuk kanë besuar në të shikuarit fall (hiromani) dhe në parashikimin e ardhmerisë me ndihmën e yjeve si p.sh. Al-Kindi, Al-Farabi, Ibn Sina, Ibn Hamza, Ibn Tufejl etj. Ibn Sina dhe Al-Kindi, astrologjinë dhe të shikuarit fall me ndihmën e yjeve kanë konsideruar marrëzi pa argumente dhe pa analogji, por edhe përkundër kësaj Al-Kindi ka qenë shumë i interesuar për zanafillën dhe zhvillimin e astrologjisë. Ibn Hazm mendon se yjet nuk paraqesin kurrfarë ndodhie në ardhmëri, po ashtu nuk kanë ndikim në punën tonë, në qoftë se me këtë nuk nënkuptohet ndikimi natyral i tyre te njeriu, në sipërfaqen tokësore dhe ujore të Tokës. Me ndikimin e tyre në sipërfaqen ujore të Tokës ata e rrisin lagështinë e ajrit dhe shkaktojnë batica dhe zbatica. Ibn Tufejl është i bindur se ekziston ligji unik i sistemit kozmik, universaliteti i të cilit reflektohet në ujë, në ajër, te bimët, në njeriun, te kafshët dhe te çdo gjë që ekziston. "Bota është një tërësi" thotë ai "unik dhe lëviz në kufijt e ligjit dhe sistemit të caktuar. Më shkurt, shumica e shkencëtarëve arabë astronominë e kanë konsideruar më tepër si matematikë e bazuar në vëzhgime dhe në llogaritje. Shkencëtarët arabë kanë ngritur shumë observatoriume, kanë përsosur shumë instrumente astronomike, kanë bërë vëzhgime të vlefshme dhe kanë shkruar shumë vepra nga astronomia. Al-Fergani i njohur në Evropë me emrin Alfraganus, përmes veprës së tij "Bazat e astronomisë" në mënyrë të fuqishme ka ndikuar në renesansën evropiane. Vepra e tij si dhe Trigonometria e trupave sferik i Al-Bejrunit dhe Al-Buzgjanit janë studiuar në universitetin e Bolonjës në Itali. Xhabir ibn Efleh në veprën e vet "Astronomia" në bazë të vëzhgimeve dhe matjeve arriti të vërtetojë se Marsi pas Hënës dhe Venerës është trupi qiellor me afër Tokës. Koperniku gjatë përpunimit të lëvizjes së trupave qiellorë ka pasur në dorë veprën e Xhabir ibn Eflehit. Ebu Is-hak al-Betrugji, nxënës i Ibn Tufejlit me veprat e tij shkencoro-astronomike ka arritur të tundë kuptimet e Ptolomeut dhe në këtë mënyrë i ka kontribuar Kopernikut që të rrëzojë sistemin gjeocentrik, i cili shekuj me radhë konsiderohej si i saktë. Astronomia e Al-Betrugjinit është përkthyer në gjuhën latine. Veprën e ka përkthyer Mishel Skot më 1217 në Toledo, ndërsa është shtypur në Bolonjë më 1220.


Pa dyshim se Koperniku gjatë përpunimit të sistemit heliocentrik ka pasur në dorë Sistemin e madh matematikor të astonomisë të Ptolomeut dhe Lëvizja e trupave qiellorë të Al-Ferganit si dhe punimet e shkencëtarëve arabë në lëminë e trigonometrisë së trupave sferikë. Duke u konsultuar me veprat e cekura Koperniku arriti të ndryshojë fotografinë e botës dhe të vërtetojë konstatimet e mëparshme mbi sistemin heliocentrik. Ndër astronomët mjaft të njohur të she. X e.r. është edhe Al-Kahvi. Ai prej observatoriumit të Bagdadit ka vëzhguar lëvizjen e trupave qiellorë. Ka shkruar disa vepra mjaft të rëndësishme nga kjo lëmi, të cilët janë përkthyer në shumë gjuhë evropiane. Shumica mendojnë se Njutni ka shfrytëzuar veprat e tij gjatë themelimit të llogaritjes diferenciale dhe integrale. Halifët dhe sunduesit e disa oborreve mbretërore rëndësi të madhe i kanë dhënë astronomisë. Për këtë arsye ka ardhur deri te përkthimi i shumë veprave greke nga astronomia dhe ngritja e shumë observatoriumeve në të gjitha vendet e shtetit të madh Islam, të cilët kanë qenë të furnizuar me të gjitha instrumentet dhe aparatet e njohura deri atëherë për vëzhgimin e trupave qiellorë. Gjatë kohës së dinastisë së Emevive është ngritur observatoriumi në Damask, ndërsa gjatë kohës së Al-Me'munit në Bagdad, në Damask dhe në vende të tjera të shtetit islam. Në Periudhën e Fatimidve është ndërtuar observatoriumi Al-Hakim, në malin Mukattam afër Kajros. Përveç kësaj ishte i njohur, posaçërisht me instrumentet precize dhe kuadër të specializuar, edhe observatoriumi Al-Merga, të cilën ka ngritur Nasirudin at-Tusi. Pos këtyre, observatoriumet të mëdha dhe të njohura kanë qenë: Dar al-Hikmet në Bagdad, Ibn esh-Shatir në Siri dhe shumë të tjerë në Andaluzi (Spanjë), Egjipt dhe pjesë të tjera të shtetit të madh Islam. Ndër instrumentet më të rëndësishme që janë përdorur në kërkimet astronomike ishin: amilar, astrollab, drëndafilja e erërave, kompasi, asa Tusi, kuadranti, ithat-el-evter dhe shumë të tjerë. Disa prej këtyre instrumenteve i kanë konstruktuar vetë, pavarësisht nga popujt tjerë, ndërsa disa i kanë përsosur dhe i kanë plotësuar si p.sh. astrollabin dhe kompasin. Al Fezzari ndër të parët nga shkencëtarët arabë ka konstruktuar astrollabin dhe ka shkruar veprën Operacionet me astrollabin e rrafshët. Vepra e Al-Bejrunit, e njohur me emrin Kanon al-Mes'udi, është njëra ndër veprat më të mëdha të llojit të tillë,që përfshin 142 kapituj. Përveç kësaj Al-Bejruni ka shkruar edhe shumë vepra të tjera të rëndësishme në të cilat ka përpunuar sistemin koordinativ gjeografik, ka folur mbi kohën dhe meteorologjin,mbi kometet dhe instrumetet e astronomisë. Al-Havarizmi gjithashtu ka shkruar shumë vepra nga astronomia. Në mesin e tyre më të njohura janë tabelat e astronomisë të njohur me emrin Sindi Hind i vogël. Al-Kindi, të cilin shumë historianë e numërojnë në mesin e tetë astronomëve më të njohur të shekullit të mesëm, ndërsa italiani Xherollamo Kardano (1501-1576, matematicient, mjek, astrolog dhe filozof i natyrës, i cili ka dhënë formulën për zgjidhjen e barazimit të shkallës së tretë) Al-Kindin e numëron në mesin e 12 personave gjenialë, të cilët janë paraqitur në botë, duke pasur parasysh faktin se Al-Kindi ka lënë disa vepra shumë të rëndësishme nga astronomia. Më të njohura ndër to janë: "Batica dhe Zbatica" "Qielli Azur" Në veprën "Qielli Azur", e cila është përkthyer në gjuhën latine, Al-Kindi mendon se ngjyra e kaltërt nuk është karakteristikë vetëm për qiellin, por edhe për drita të tjera, të cilat zënë fill prej grimcave të pluhurit dhe të avullit në atmosferë.  

Djemtë e Musa ibn Shakirit janë autorë të veprës nga mekanika, e njohur me emrin "Hijel beni Musa". Shumica konsiderojnnë si një nga veprat e para në këtë lëmi. Përfshin rreth 100 konstruksione mekanike. Përveç kësaj ata kanë shkruar edhe shumë vepra shkencore, kryesisht nga mekanika. Atyre u atribohet se kanë gjetur ligjin e përgjithshëm të gravitetit ndërmjet trupave qiellorë. Toka e tërheq çdo trup të gjuajtur lartë, ndërsa Dielli tërheq Tokën dhe planetët tjerë dhe në përgjithësi, dy trupa pa marrë parasysh se ku gjenden tërhiqen ndërmjet veti. Kanë shkruar një numër të konsiderueshëm të veprave shkencore mbi qendrat e gravitetit, ndërsa me kërkesën e halifit Al-Me'mun kanë bërë matjen e perimetrit të Tokës nëpër pole. Përveç kësaj ata kanë ndërtuar observatoriumin në Bagdad prej nga kanë bërë vëzhgimin e trupave qiellorë. Veprat e tyre janë përkthyer, shumë herët, në gjuhën latine,e pastaj prej latinishtes në gjuhë të tjera. Sabit ibn Kurra ndër të parët ka përkthyer Allmagestin në gjuhën arabe dhe ka nxjerë ekstrakte të shkurta prej saj. Ka punuar në observatoriumin e Bagdadit. ka përcjellur lëvizjen e Diellit dhe në bazë të kësaj ka llogaritur vitin Diellor. Veprat më të njohura të tij, janë "Hyrja në Allmagest", "Shkaqet e zënies së Diellit dhe të Hënës", "Figurat Gjeometrike të Allmagestit", "Lëvizja e trupave qiellorë", "Formimi i Kozmosit" etj. Al-Sufi, sipas Sartonit, është njëri ndër astronomët më të mëdhenj Islam. Prej veprave të shumëta që ka shkruar, më të njohura janë: "Yjet e palëvizshëm", "Libri i instruksioneve (këshillave) dhe Vendet e rrezatimit". Ka vëzhguar lëvizjen e trupave qiellorë, ka caktuar dimensionet e planeteve, ka caktuar barazditën pranverore dhe vjeshtore dhe ka shkruar tabelat më precize astronomike. Shumica e konsiderojnë si pikë kalim prej kohës së Platonit kah renesansa e madhe astronomike evropiane. Sartoni veprën "Yjët e palëvizshëm" konsideron si tri vepra më të mëdha dhe më të njohura te myslimanët. Vepra ka ilustrime të yjeve në formë të njeriut dhe të kafshëve. Al-Buzgjani dhe Al-Megjriti kanë qenë astronom të mëdhenj. I pari ka qenë anëtar i observatoriumit Sheref ed-Devlet dhe ka shkruar disa vepra, prej të cilave më të njohurat janë: "Allmagesti dhe Tabelat astronomike", ndërsa i dyti ka qenë astronom i njohur i Andaluzisë. Ka shkruar disa vepra nga astronomia, të cilat janë përkthyer, shumë herët, në gjuhën latine. Në mesin e tyre, posaçërisht, shquhen Astrollabi dhe Komentim i Allmagestit. Ibn Junus ka bërë vëzhgime astronomike nga observatoriumi Al-Hakim në malin Mukattam afër Kajros. Observatoriumi ishte i furnizuar me të gjitha instrumentet e mundshme astronomike. Ibn Junus aty ka shkruar tabelat e njohura astronomike. Zigj al-Hakim, të cilën Sedillot e pandeh si vepër më të madhe pas Allmagestit. Përveç kësaj Ibn Junus ka shkrua edhe disa vepra shumë të rëndësishme nga astronomia. Nga mali Mukkatan në vitin 978 ka vëzhguar zënien e Diellit dhe të Hënës. Ai ka konstruktuar lavjersin dhe ka zbuluar ligjin e oshilimit të tij si dhe mundësinë e aplikimit të lavjersit në matjen e kohës disa qindra vjet para Galileut. Në mesin e astronomëve arabë vend të posaçëm zë edhe Al-Hazin. Përveç tabelave astronomike ai ka shkruar edhe veprën "Mizan al-Hikmet", e cila sipas Sartonit është vepra më e madhe, të cilën mendja mesjetare ka mund ta krijojë. Në të Al-Hazini flet për gravitetin. Çdo lëvizje sipas Al-Hazimit si ajo planetare po ashtu lëvizja e trupit të hedhur shkaktohet për shkak të forcave tërheqëse ndërmjet vetë masave të trupave. Al-Bettani, përveç tabelave astronomike "Zigj as-sabi" ka shkruar shumë vepra të tjera astronomike. Ai, në bazë të lëvizjes së Diellit, ka llogaritur gjatësinë e vitit Diellor dhe ka vërtetuar mundësinë e zënies së plotë të Diellit, e cila shkaktohet kur ndërmjet saj dhe Tokës është Hëna. Atëherë shihet vetëm mbështjellësi i jashtëm i Diellit. Ka caktuar edhe apogjen e Diellit në lëvizjen e dukshme dhe ka konstatuar se në pikën në të cilën Toka është më e largët nga Dielli ka ndryshuar nga koha e Ptolomejit. Përveç kësaj Al-Bettani ka folur edhe për ndërrimin e hënës dhe për lëvizjen e trupave të tjerë qiellorë. Veprat e tij janë përkthyer në shumë gjuhë evropiane. Karlo Nolino më 1899 ka botuar tabelat e tij nga astronomia. 



*5. FIZIKA DHE MEKANIKA*  

Ibn Sina në veprën e vet Esh-Shifa ka shqyrtuar problemin e shpejtësisë së tingullit (zërit) dhe të dritës. Ai thotë se drita është më e shpejtë se tingulli. Nëse një trup godet trupin tjetër në një largësi të caktuar, së pari do të shihet goditja se sa të dëgjohet tingulli, sepse tingullit, në krahasim me dritën, i nevojitet kohë dhe hapësirë nëpër të cilën do të përcillet. Vetëtima shihet, ndërsa bubullima dëgjohet më vonë, por nuk shihet. Nëse kjo ndodhë së bashku,pra në të njëjtën kohë, atëherë vetëtimën do ta shohim në të njëjtin moment, ndërsa bubullimën pak më vonë, sepse tingullit (zërit) për ndryshim nga drita i nevojitet kohë që të kalojë hapësirë të caktuar dhe të arrijë deri te ne. Këtë kuptim të Ibn Sinasë e hedh poshtë Ibn al-Hajthem dhe në bazë të eksperimenteve vërteton se edhe drita ka shpejtësi të caktuar dhe për përhapjen e saj i nevojitet kohë. Retë, sipas Ibn Sinasë, formohen me kondenzimin e avullit të ujit në ajër, i cili pastaj në formë të lëngët apo të ngurtë bie në tokë në formë të shiut, borës, breshërit etj. Shumë historianë Ibn al-Hajthemin e numërojnë si fizikanin më të mirë të të gjitha kohërave, veçanërisht në lëmin e optikës, Evropa e njeh me emrin Al-Hazin. Nga lëmia e fizikës ka shkruar rreth 25 vepra. Ibn al-Hejthem me aplikimin e metodës induktive në shkencat natyrore ka qenë paraardhës i Bekonit dhe shkencëtarëve të tjerë evropianë. Ai shkroi disa vepra shumë të rëndësishme nga optika: Natyra e dritës, Shpejtësia e dritës, Reflektimi dhe thyerja e dritës dhe ka sqaruar shumë dukuri natyrore si p.sh. ylberin dhe ka vërtetuar se rrezet e dritës shkojnë prej trupit kah syri e jo anasjelltas. Shumica e konsiderojnë njërin ndër shkencëtarët më të mëdhenj të fizikës eksperimentale për shkak të eksperimenteve që ka bërë nga lëmia e përhapjes së dritës së trupave, të cilët rrezatojnë dritën vetanake si dhe dritën e trupave që rrezatojnë me dritën e kthyer të yjeve. Profesori Mustafa Nezif konsideron njërin prej shkencëtarëve më të mëdhenj të fizikës aplikative. Ai teorinë e ka zbatuar në praktikë. Ka konstrukuar shumë insturmente dhe ato i ka përdor në praktikë. Ibn al-Hejthem i vuri themelet e optikës. Ndikimi i tij në zhvillimin e shkencës mbi dritën nuk është më i vogël se sa ndikimi i Njutnit në zhvillimin e mekanikës. Al-Bejruni është fizikan i njohur arabo-islam, veçanërisht në lëmin e mekanikës dhe të hidrostatikës. Ka shkruar disa vepra mjaft të rëndësishme. Në to ka shpjeguar shtypjen, ekuilibrin dhe ligjin e lëvizjes së lëngjeve. Djemtë e Musa ibn Shakirit kanë shkruar veprën e njohur Mekanika, e cila konsiderohet si vepra më e madhe e këtij lloji. Përveç Mekanikës kanë shkruar edhe vepra të tjera të njohura mbi qendrat e gravitacionit. Ballton, anëtar i Akademisë së Shkencave të Amerikës konsideron se Ibn al-Hejsem me veprën e tij "Mizan al-Hikmet" fuqimisht ka ndikuar në zhvillimin e fizikës dhe, në përgjithësi, të mendimit shkencor te arabët. Ibn al-Hejsem ka sqaruar se ligji i Arhimedit se përveç te lëngjet mund të aplikohet edhe te gazërat. Ai para Toriqelit (Evangellista Toriqeli 1608-1647, fizikan dhe matematicient Italian, bashkëpunëtor i Galileut,I cili ka zbuluar barometrin dhe ndikimin e shtypjes atmosferike dhe ka caktuar ligjin e rrjedhës së fluidit prej enës,që njihet si ligji i Toriqelit) ka bërë eksperimente me gypin barometrik dhe ka vërtetuar se ajri ka peshë. Ajri ka peshën e vet dhe fuqinë e vet sikurse lëngu.Ai ka vërtetuar se sa më e madhe të jetë dendësia e ajrit, aq më e vogël është pesha e trupit në ajër. Në bazë të kësaj Ibn al-Hejsem me të drejtë mund të konsiderohët paraardhës i Toriqelit, Paskalit, Bojlit dhe të shkencëtarëve tjerë. Punimet e tij janë të konsiderueshëm edhe në lëminë e gravitetit. Ai ka arritur të zbulojë edhe bazat e ligjit të mekanikës që fatkeqësisht, u janë përshkruar shkencëtarëve evropianë të shek. XVII. Punimet shkencore të Ibn al-Hejsemit, Al-Bejrunit dhe të shkencëtarëve tjerë arabë kanë qenë literaturë standarde dhe themelore në universitetet evropiane deri në fund të shek. XVII. Shkencëtarët evropianë këto i kanë shfrytëzuar në hulumtimet e tyre të mëtejshme. 



*TË ARRITURAT ARABE NË FUSHËN E BIOLOGJISË, KIMISË, FARMAKOLOGJISË, MIERALOGJISË DHE GJEOLOGJISË *  

Është e pamundur të përfshihen të gjitha veprat që kanë shkruar shkencëtarët arabë në këto lëmenj. Shumica prej tyre kanë qenë shumë të frytshëm, posaçërisht në biologji, në kimi, në farmaci (për shkak të afërsisë së këtyre disiplinave shkencore me mjekësinë). Ndërmjet tyre hasim edhe në matematicientë, astronomë dhe fizikanë shumë të njohur, të cilët përveç matematikës, astronomisë dhe fizikës kanë studiuar edhe mjekësinë. Ibn al-Hejsem i njohur me punimet e tija në lëminë e optikës ka shkruar edhe disa vepra mjaft të njohura nga lëmi i mjekësisë. Ibn Sina, i njohur si mjek dhe si filozof, disa kapituj të veprës së vet të madhe Kanoni i Mjekësisë i ka kushtuar farmacisë. Në to ai ka përshkruar shumë bimë shëruese, mënyrën e përfitimit të drogës dhe përdorimin e tyre në shërimin e sëmundjeve. Po ashtu edhe disa kapituj të veprës së dytë të madhe "Esh-Shifa" ia ka kushtuar biologjisë. Në ata kapituj Ibn Sina ka përshkruar shumë bimë, ka folur detajisht mbi mënyrën e shumëzimit, mbi absorbimin dhe bartjen e ushqimit te talofitlët dhe bimët me sistem përçues. Përveç botës bimore Ibn Sina ka folur edhe për botën shtazore. Ka përshkruar shumë lloje të kafshëve tokësore dhe ujore. Detajisht ka folur mbi kërcën (rroc,lloj qershie) dhe eshtrat, venat dhe arteriet, lëkurën dhe muskujt, sistemin nervor, sistemin e organeve të tretjes, organet e frymëmarrjes, organet për qarkullimin e gjakut, organet e shumëzimit etj. Pa dyshim se Ibn Sina dhe shumë shkencëtarë të tjerë arabë, të cilët janë marrë me botën bimore dhe shtazore, kanë studiuar strkuturën e organeve me prerjen e tyre. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë mund të sqarohet përshkrimi i tij i muskujve të zgjatura të zorrve, të cilët bëjnë lëvizje të ngjashëm me lëvizjen e skrrajës gjatë tretjes së ushqimit, pastaj transferit ose bartjes, pastaj muskujt lidhës, të cilët kanë rolin e bashkimit ose lidhjes së muskujve të zgjatur dhe të muskujve transfer bartës. Kanoni i Mjekësisë i tij pesëmbëdhjet herë është përkthyer dhe botuar në gjuhë të ndryshme, ndërsa është studiuar në universitetet evropiane deri në fund të shek. XVII. Përmes Kanonit të Mjekësisë Ibn Sina ka ndikuar fuqimisht në zhvillimin e mendimit shkencor evropian në periudhën e zgjimit të saj.  



*1. KIMIA *  

Xhabir ibn Hajjan konsiderohet njëri ndër kimistët më të mëdhenj arabë. Ai ka vënë themelet e kimisë shkencore. Para tij kimia ka pasë kryesisht karakter të shkathtësisë bazuar në eksperiencë. Me shkathtësi dhe me eksperiencë para Xhabir ibn Hajjanit janë përfituar disa metale, ngjyra, pëlhura, qelqi, yndyrërat, erërat e ndryshme dhe mjetet, të cilat e pengojnë kalbjen. Duke u marrë me punë eksperimentale Xhabir ibn Hajjan ka treguar rëndësinë e eksperimentit. Ai prej nxënësve të tij ka kërkuar precizitet dhe kujdes gjatë zhvillimit të eksperimentit në kohën kur teoria e katër elementeve ka qenë ende në fuqi dhe kur është menduar se me kombinimin e këtyre elementeve mund të fitojmë çdo materie, të cilën dëshirojmë ta fitojmë. Për këtë arsye, metalet jofisnike shumica janë munduar t'i shndërrojnë në metale fisnike dhe në këtë mënyrë të arrijnë deri te ari. Xhabir ibn Hajjan ka vërejtur se gabimi i kuptimit nuk sqaron shumë dukuri, të cilat ai i ka vërejtur në eksperimentet e veta. Ai gjatë ndarjes së substancave të pastërta nga përzierjet natyrale ose artificiale ka përdor metodën e tharjes (evaporacionit). Përveç metodës së tharjes ai ka përdor edhe metodën e kullimit (filtrimit), pastaj metodën e destilimit, disolucionit, kristalizimit, sublimit dhe metodën e kalcinimit. Me punën eksperimentale Xhabir ibn Hajjan ka arritur të përfitojë shumë materiale si dhe t'i njohë vetitë e tyre kimike si p.sh. argjend-nitratin, acidin azotik etj. Ai ndër të parët ka vërtetuar se me përzierjen e argjend-nitratit me tretjen e kripës së kuzhinës përfitojmë fundrinën e bardhë në formë të djathit, sikur që ka vërejtur se bakri jep ngjyrë fisnike të gjelbërt. Ai ka vërejtur dallimin ndërmjet destilimit dhe filtrimit. Me destilim e ndajmë lëngun prej materieve të tjera, të cilat gjenden në lëng, ndërsa me filtrim i ndajmë materiet e forta e të patretura në lëng. Për të përfituar cinobër ose sulfatin e zhivës, Xhabir ibn Hajjan në shishe dhe enë të porcelanit ka qitur zhivën dhe squfurin. Më vonë zhivën e ka përzier me squfurin në enë dhe ka vendosur në furrë. Pas 24 orëve zhiva, me reaksion kimik, është shndërruar në gur të kuqe të ashtuquajtur cinobër. Cinobri në përgjithësi nuk është material i ri. Zhiva dhe squfuri me rrugë kimike janë shndërruar në grimca të imta e të thjeshta, të padukshme për syrin, me bashkimin e të cilëve është përfituar cinobri. Me gjasë ekziston ndonjë ngjashmëri ndërmjet paraqitjes së njësive kimike të Xhabir ibn Hajjanit dhe hipotezës atomike të Daltonit, e cila më vonë është arritur në teorinë atomike dhe me të cilën ka sqaruar ligjin e marrëdhënieve të peshave atomike (John Dalton, 1766-1884, kimist dhe fizikan anglez, ka dhënë teorinë atomike, themelet e kimisë moderne, ka dhënë ligjin e proporcioneve të shumëzuara, ka përshkurar çrregullimin e shqisave të pamurit në njohjen e ngjyrave dhe sipas tijmosdallimi I ngjyrave është quajtur daltonizëm.Ai është marrë edhe me kërkime sistematike meteorologjike). Është e njohur se veprat e Xhabir ibn Hajjanit janë përkthyer në gjuhën latine dhe kanë qenë literaturë themelore gjatë shekullit të mesëm. Për te dhe për veprat e tij janë shkruar shumë studime. Shkencëtarët më eminentë të perëndimit si p.sh. Kupp, Holmyard, M.Barthelot, P.Kraus, G.Sarton etj. me shqyrtim të veçant kanë treguar mbi Xhabir ibn Hajjanin dhe kontributin e tij në zhvillimin e kimisë si shkencë. Helmyard, Xhabir ibn Hajjanin e numëron ndër shkencëtarët më të mëdhenj arabë, ndërsa Sartoni thotë se shumë shkencëtarë sot nuk janë në gjendje të kuptojnë se këto njohuri dhe këto punime shkencore nga kimia mund t'i përshkruhen njeriut, i cili ka jetuar në shekullin e dytë hixhri. Duhet të theksojmë se Al-Kindi, Ibn Sina dhe shkencëtarët arabë nuk kanë besuar në mundësinë e transformimit të metaleve jofisnike në ari dhe në argjend. Për Al-Kindin ajo ishte ëndje e pafrytshme dhe humbje e kohës. Ebu Bekr ar-Razi ishte mjek dhe kimist mjaft i njohur arab. Disa e numërojnë ndër kimistët, i cili ka vënë themelet e saj. Ka konstruktuar dhe ka përshkruar mbi 20 instrumente metalike dhe të qelqit. Kimia ka lënë gjurmë edhe në mjekësinë e tij, kështu shërimin e shumë sëmundjeve ia ka përshkruar reaksioneve kimike, të cilët ndodhin në trup. Materiet kimike i ka ndarë në minerale, bimore, shtazore dhe të përfituara (derivate). Ar-Raziu ka përgatitur edhe acide. Acidin sulfurik, të cilin e ka quajtur vaj sulfurik, ka përfituar me nxemjen e sulfatit të gjelbërt. Ai ka përgatitur edhe alkoolin me destilimin e materieve të ndryshme dehëse dhe sheqerit të fermentuar. Alkoolin e ka përdor si bar. Ndër kimistët e njohur është edhe Al-Megjrit. Ai ka shkruar një vepër mjaft të gjerë nga kimia, e cila është përkthyer në gjuhën latine. Shumë shkencëtarë janë marrë me kimi edhe pse nuk kanë qenë kimistë të njohur si p.sh. Davud al-Antaki, Ibn al-Bejtar, Ibn Mejmun, Ibn an-nefis, Az-Zehravi etj.  



*2. BOTANIKA *  

Në mesin e shkencëtarëve arabë, botanika, ka pasur adhurues të shumtë. Ajo ka qenë lëndë mjaft e dashur. Por duhet pranuar se botanikën shumica nuk e kanë studiuar si shkencë të veçantë, por në kuadër të mjekësisë, ndoshta për shkak se shumë barëra dhe droga janë përfituar ekskluzivisht prej bimëve. Ndoshta në këtë drejtim e kanë përcjellur Hipokratin (baba i mjekësisë), i cili ka kërkuar të studiohen bimët shëruese dhe rrethina në të cilën jeton njeriu me qëllim që të gjendet mënyra e mjekimit. Për këtë arsye kanë filluar të studiojnë bimët para se ta shfrytëzojnë rrënjën, kërcelin, gjethin, lulen dhe frytin. Përveç përshkrimit të bimëve shëruese dhe mënyrës së përfitimit të drogës, ata gjithashtu kanë përshkruar shumë toka pjellore në të cilat rriten bimët shëruese dhe bimët e tjera. Ibn Sina në librin e dytë të veprës së tij të madhe "Kanoni i Mjekësisë" ia ka kushtuar botës bimore. Librin e ka ndarë në shumë kapituj, në të cilët detajisht dhe mjaft gjerësisht, ka folur mbi bimët shëruese. Përveç që ka treguar cilësitë themelore të këtyre bimëve, ai ka përcjellur edhe shkrimet e grekëve të vjetër, që kanë shkruar për bimët shëruese dhe për bimët tjera: Galeni, Dioskoridi etj. Ibn Sina në këtë vepër ka pasqyruar zhvillimin e botës bimore prej talofitit deri te myshqet, fierët, diela e luleve si dhe kërcellët drunor. Ka folur për bashkësitë e bimëve, për familjet, si dhe për llojet e ndryshme të së njëjtës familje, për bimët fisnikë dhe për bimët tjera, për shpërndarjen zonale të bimëve, për tokën produktive në të cilën zhvillohen dhe rriten bimët, për ngjyrën e bimëve, për frytet e lëngëta dhe të thata, për gjethin e gjërë dhe të ngushtë, me rrethplot konveks. Përveç kësaj Ibn Sina ka dhënë emrat e bimëve në gjuhën greke dhe në gjuhë të tjera. Ka bërë dallimin ndërmjet bimëve, të cilat rriten të kultivuara dhe në gjendje të egër në natyrë. Ka përshkruar gjatësinë dhe trashësinë e shumë kërcejve të bimëve, pastaj gjethin, frytin dhe organet e tjera. Ka folur për frytshmërinë periodike të bimëve. Ka treguar llojllojshmërinë e erës dhe të shijes së bimëve, e me këtë ka qenë paraardhës i Karla Metzaes, e cila më 1934, me ndihmën e ekstraktit bimor, ka shkruar për personifikimin e bimëve. Ibn Sina te kjo botë bimore është shërbyer me shembujt e natyrës si burim të parë, ndërsa burimi i dytë ka qenë prodhim i thatë i bimës: lëvorja, fryti dhe lulja deri te të cilët ka arritur te shitoret e ndryshme ku shiteshin bimët shëruese. Duke shfrytëzuar këto dy burime, Ibn Sina ka dhënë përshkrimin e mbi 400 bimëve të ndryshme, kryesisht shëruese. Përveç Kanonit të mjekësisë, Ibn Sina disa pjesë të veprës së dytë të madhe "Esh-Shifa" ia ka kushtuar botës bimore. Në ata kapituj ka bërë fjalë për organet gjenitale mashkullore dhe femërore të bimëve si dhe mënyrën e shumëzimit. Bimët, sipas Ibn Sinasë, njësoj sikur edhe kafshët, në mënyrë instinktive e ndjejnë nevojën për ushqim. Ushqimi i bimëve bëhet me rrugën natyrore,pra me tërheqjen e organeve bimore, e jo me vullnet dhe dëshirë. Sistemi i ushqimit është argumenti i jetës, por jo i vetëdijes dhe punës së vetëdijshme. Ibn Sina ka folur për frytet e bimëve dhe për bimët bregdetare, si dhe për bimët të cilat rriten në toka të njelmëta, ranore, moçalore dhe malore, pastaj për shartimin,për pyjet gjethërënëse dhe gjethëmbajtëse (halorët). Në mesin të botanistëve të njohur arabë ka qenë edhe Ibn al-Bejtar, i lindur në Spanjë. Ibn al-Bejtar ka vizituar Afrikën veriore: Algjerin, Marokun dhe Tunisin. Ka qenë kryetar i botanistëve të Egjiptit. Ka studiuar shpërndarjen zonale të bimëve të Afrikës veriore dhe të Sirisë. Ka qenë shumë i njohur edhe si mjek me eksperiencë. Veprat më të rëndësishme, që ka shkruar në fushën e mjekësisë, farmacisë dhe botanikës janë: "El-Xhamiu fi mufredati-l-edvijeti ve-l-agdhijeti" (Leksikoni mbi drogat dhe ushqimin) dhe "El-Mugni fi-l-edvijeti" (Kompendij mbi drogat). Në veprën e parë, me radhitje alfabetike, ka dhënë përshkrimin e disa qinda bimëve mjekuese, ka treguar për Galenin, Diskoridin dhe shkencëtarët tjerë grekë, detajisht ka përshkruar përgatitjen e barërave, përdorimin e tyre, dobitë, dëmet etj. Përveç Ibn al-Bejtarit ndër botanistët shumë të njohur arabë kanë qenë, Davud al-Antaki dhe Abdel-latif al-Bagdadi. I pari në veprën e vet "Tazkirat Davut", e cila më shumë ka kuptim farmaceutik dhe mjekësor, ka dhënë shpërndarjen zonale të bimëve, ka folur për vjeljen e bimëve, ka dhënë emrat e bimëve në gjuhen arabe dhe në shumë gjuhë të tjera, ndërsa i dyti ka dhënë pasqyrën detaje mbi florën e Egjiptit. Në mes të tjerash ka përshkruar bananen, palmën, manin, fikun egjiptian, limonin, bostanin, akacien, trangullin, çiçibunin etj. Bima mjekuese ballsamuese, si thotë Al-Bagdadi, gjendet vetëm në rrethinën e Heliopolisti në Egjipt, në një sipërfaqen prej rreth 400 ari. Bima është aromatike. Prej saj përfitohen materiale të ndryshme mjekuese, në rend të parë vaji eterik, i cili përdoret në mjekësi. Abdel-latif al-Bagdadi ka jetuar në kohën e Salahudin-Ejubit. Ka qenë profesor në Universitetin Al-azhar të Kajros dhe në Emevi të Damaskut. Al-Kazvinit me Kosmografinë e vet po ashtu i takon një vend i dalluar në mesin e botanistëve arabo-islam. Ka përshkruar një numër të pakufishëm të bimëve të lashta, ka folur mbi sjelljen ditore të disa luleve dhe ka treguar interesim të madh për bimët shëruese. Ibn Sejjid në veprën e vet "Al-Muhassis" vëmendje të posaçme i ka kushtuar zhvillimit të botës bimore sipas radhës, duke përshkruar përveç drurit edhe gojushën dhe lloje të ndryshme të barit, ndërsa Al-Idrisi ka përshkruar bimët, të cilat Dioskoridea nuk i ka shënuar në pasqyrën e vet të botës bimore si p.sh. tamarindin, xhenxhefilin, xhenxhefilin kinez, mërsin etj. Al-Idrisi, konsideron se Dioskoridi, ka bërë këtë qëllimisht pasiqë shumica e këtyre bimëve gjendet jashtë zonës bimore të Greqisë. Al-Idrisi ka treguar edhe literaturën me të cilën është shërbyer Dioskoridi. Në mes tjerash ka pasur në dorë veprat e Galenit, Hunjejna ibn Is-hakit, Ibn Gjulgjula dhe Az-Zehravit. Ka shkruar me rendin alfabetik gjatë numrimit dhe komentimit të emrave të disa bimëve në gjuhën arabe, latine, persishte, greke dhe gjuhë të tjera. Gjithashtu me radhitje të njëjtë edhe Al-Daudi, Al-Dejnuri, Al-Gafiku, Al-Kurtubi dhe Ibn as-Suri kanë dhënë pasqyrën e shumë llojeve të bimëve. Në mes tjerash kanë përshkruar: fikun indian, karanfilin, zymbylin etj. Ad-Dejnuri, i njohur si sheik i botanistve arabë, gjatë përshkrimit të bimëve dhe organeve të tyre ka marrë natyrën si burim të parë dhe të vetëm. Ai,i vetmi nga shkencëtarët arabë, ka lënë pas dore anën mjekuese të bimës. Flitet se në përcjelljen e tij ka qenë piktori, i cili ka vizatuar me ngjyra etapat e ndryshme të zhvillimit të bimës. Muhamed ibn Jusuf al-Havarizmi dhe Ad-Daudi kanë përshkruar shumë lloje të bimëve. I pari në veprën e vet Mefatihu-l-ulumi (Çelësat e shkencës) në mes tjerash ka përshkruar edhe këto bimë: zymbylin, gencianën, solanimun, nigrum etj. ndërsa i dyti në veprën e tij Neshetu-n-nufusi ma'rifeti-n-nebati ve-l-ahgjari ve-l-eshgjari (Libri voluminoz mbi identifikimin e bimëve, gurëve të çmueshëm dhe pemëve (drunjve)), vëmendje të posaçme i ka kushtuar: xhenxhefilit, rrëshirës së pishës etj. Në mesin e botanistëve arabë vend të merituar zë edhe Al-Kurtubi. Ai ka përshkruar me qindra lloje të bimëve. Në mes tjerash ka përfshirë edhe këto: bungun, korianderin, anason (glikanxo), drurin e terpentinës, qepën, gencianën, barin e detit, hashashin, bimët prej familjes së solanacave, ricinusin, mërsina (myrtys), plepin etj. Pa dyshim se bimët shëruese janë lëndë e parë e pazëvendësueshme në prodhimin e barërave,prandaj kanë tërhequr vëmendjen e pjesës dërmuese të botanistëve arabë. Por, shumica prej tyre, krahas bimëve shëruese, kanë studiuar edhe bimët joshëruese. Ata vëmendje të posaçme i kanë kushtuar edhe kultivimit të bimëve, e cila është bukur shumë larg shfrytëzimit të shërueshmërisë së bimëve. 



*3. ZOOLOGJIA *  

Shumë shkencëtarë arabë, përveç botës bimore, kanë studiuar edhe botën shtazore. Shumica, duke ndjekur Aristotelin, kanë shkruar vepra me vlerë të përhershme. Në to kanë studiuar jo vetëm kafshët, prodhimet e të cilave kanë aplikim në mjekësi, por edhe ato, prodhimet e të cilave nuk kanë kurrfarë aplikimi në industrinë e barërave. Ibn Sina disa kapituj të veprës së vet të madhe "Ash-Shifa", ia ka kushtuar zoologjisë. Në to ka përshkruar lloje të ndryshme të kafshëve. Prej organizmave ujorë, ka përshkruar shumë lloje të peshqve dhe të bretkocave, si dhe organizma të tjerë, të cilët vazhdimisht jetojnë në ujë ose përkohësisht dhe ato që janë të ngjitur për bazë si shpuzorët, guacat etj. Po ashtu në këtë vepër ka bërë fjalë edhe për eshtërat, venat, arteriet, membranat, lidhjet dej-dej si dhe lëvizjet e dëshiruara dhe mekanike të kafshëve. Ibn Sina, pastaj ka treguar si dhe në ç'mënyrë zhvillohen funksionet e ndryshme te kafshët. Ka shqyrtuar se si tretet ushqimi, frymarrjen e organizmit, si bëhet qarkullimi i gjakut, si dhe në ç'mënyrë bëhet shumëzimi i disa kafshëve etj. Ka dhënë përshkrimin e shumë grupeve të kafshëve: zogjve, peshqve, rrëshqitësve, amfibeve dhe sisorëve. Pa dyshim se Ibn Sina, si dhe shumë shkencëtarë arabë kanë studiuar strukturën e organizmave me anë të prerjes. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë ka mundur të përshkruaj muskujt e lëmuar të lukthit, të cilët bëjnë tretjen e ushqimit. Gjithashtu shumë botanistë si Ibn el-Bejtar, Davud el-Antaki etj. përveç botës bimore kanë studiuar edhe botën shtazore. Al-Bagdadi vëmendje të posaçme i ka kushtuar botës shtazore të Egjiptit. Në mes tjerash gjërësisht ka bërë fjalë për peshqit, zogjtë, breshkat dhe kuajt e Nilit, ndërsa Al-Kazvini në Kozmografi, në bazë të organeve të lëvizjes ka bërë klasifikimin e kafshëve. Botën shtazore sipas mënyrës së lëvizjes e ka ndarë në grupe dhe këtë përsëri në bazë të njëjtë në nëngrupe. Al-Kazvini ka folur edhe për mbledhjen e ushqimit dhe përgatitjen e tëmotjeve, pastaj për bletët dhe eksperiencën e tyre gjeometrike në bërjen e gjashtëkëndëshit këndëdrejtë, të cilin ndonjëherë nuk mund ta vizatojë as matematicienti më i mirë. Në Kozmografi Al-Kazvini ka përshkruar disa qindra lloje të kafshëve. Ibn Sejjid në disa kapituj të veprës së vet të madhe "Al-Muhassis" ka njoftuar për shumë veçori dhe cilësi të kalit, deves, dashit, sqapit, qenit, zogut, bletës, merimangës, thneglës dhe kafshëve të tjera. Posaçërisht i ka kushtuar vëmendje dhe, në mënyrë precize, ka përshkruar disa organe te kafshët, që është shumë me rëndësi për ata që merren me morfologji, shkencën e cila studion formën dhe ndërtimin e organeve, ndërsa Al-Xhahiz në Zoologjinë e vet, e cila përfshin shtatë kapituj, botën shtazore ka ndarë në tri grupe: 1 rrëshqitësit 2. peshqit 3. amfibët, zogjtë dhe sisorët. Këtë sistematizim ai e ka bërë në bazë të organeve për lëvizje. Grupin e fundit e ka ndarë në katër nëngrupe: njeriu, kafshët shtëpiake, egërsirat dhe insektet. Duke folur për sisorët Al-Xhahiz ka njoftuar edhe për delfinët dhe balenat, banorë të përhershëm të detit, të cilët edhe pse jetojnë në ujë prapë i takojnë sisorëve. Përveç kësaj Al-Xhahiz, botën shtazore e ka klasifikuar në bazë të organeve të zërit: njeriu dhe kafshët. Njeriu shërbehet me të folurit e artikuluar dhe shqipton fjalët sipas rrokjeve, ndërsa te kafshët është e kundërta. Ato, formojnë tinguj të ndryshëm të paartikulluar si p.sh. cicërimë, lehje, blegërimë, hingëllimë, pallje, ulurimë etj. Në disa pjesë të librit Al-Xhahiz ka folur mbi përdorimin e dhëmbëvë te sisorët, ndërsa te të tjerët mbi formimin e mëlqisë dhe zhvillimin e embrionit te zogjtë, ndërsa në pjesën e tretë të librit hollësisht ka treguar gjithçka për pëllumbin e egër, i cili është, si thotë, shumë interesant si nga mënyra e ndërtimit të çerdhes po ashtu edhe nga aspekti i rritjes së zogjve të vet. Ka folur edhe për sëmundjen e pëllumbit të egër dhe për mënyrën e shërimit, pastaj ka vazhduar ekspozimin e vet për mizat, fluturën, petritin, pupëzën, thneglën, grerëzin etj, dhe në pjesën e katërt prap ka folur për thneglën, majmunin, derrin, gjarpërin, petritin, minin kërcyes egjiptian, karakalecin dhe perkën. Al-Xhahizi ka studiuar edhe strukturën e organizimit me prerje. Ai ka bërë eksperimete me kafshë. Disa kafshëve u ka dhënë të pijnë alkool që të konstatojë se çfarë ndikimi ka alkooli në organizmin e kafshës, ndërsa të tjerët i ka vendosur nën enën e qelqit që të mund të vëzhgojë dhe të konstatojë sjelljen e tyre. Përveç Al-Xhahizit edhe Ad-Dumejri ka qenë zoolog i madh. Me rend alfabetik ka numëruar dhe ka përshkruar disa kafshë. Mendimin e vet e ka forcuar me shumë hadithe dhe me shumë tekste poezie paraislame arabe. Ka përshkruar: luanin, deven, lepurin, ngjalën, patën, fajkonin, laradashin, pleshtin, gomarin, lopën, hitin, krokodilin dhe qindra kafshë të tjera. Ai në këtë pasqyrë të botës shtazore ka pasur në dorë veprat e zoologëve grekë dhe arabë; Aristotelit, Al-Xhahizit, Ibn Sejjidit, Al-Kazvinit etj. Ad-Dumejri si edhe shumë shkencëtarë arabë për shkak të shkrimit encikolopedik në një pjesë të librit kanë përfshirë: zogjtë, peshqit, insektet dhe rrëshqitësit, e me këtë edhe shpërndarjen zonale të kafshëve, pastaj poezinë dhe letërsinë, me çka kanë bërë veprën vëllimore, të dobishme dhe njëkohësisht të lehtë për lexim.  

*4. FARMAKOLOGJIA*  

Thamë se farmakologjia si dhe botanika nuk janë studiuar si shkenca të veçanta, por janë studiuar në kuadër të mjekësisë. Poashtu theksuam se gati të gjithë shkencëtarët arabë, të cilët kanë shkruar në këta lëmenj, këto dy disiplina shkencore i kanë futur në shërbim të mjekësisë. Ibn Sina disa pjesë të veprës së vet të madhe "Kanoni i Mjekësisë" i ka kushtuar farmacisë. Në to detajisht ka përshkruar shumë bimë shëruese dhe minerale prej të cilave prodhohen barëra dhe droga të ndryshme. Gjithashtu edhe Al-Bejruni, Ibn al-Hejsem, Sabit ibn Kura, Ar-Razi dhe shkencëtarë të tjerë arabë kanë shkruar vepra të mëdha dhe shumë të rëndësishme nga kjo lami. Ar-Bejruni si dhe Ar-Razi kanë shkruar veprën me titull: Farmacia, ndërsa Ibn al-Hejsem Librin e mjekësisë. Ibn al-Bejtari në veprën e vet Doracak për drogat ka treguar si dhe në ç'mënyrë, me përpunimin e lëndës së parë bimore, shtazore dhe të mineraleve, mund të përfitojmë barin. Ai në tërësi ka përvetësuar të arriturat e grekëve të vjetër nga lëmi i farmacisë, biologjisë dhe të mineralogjisë. Në dorë ka pasur Anatominë e Galenit dhe Florën e Dioskoridit. Në veprën Doracaku mbi drogat Ibn al-Bejtari ka folur për përdorimin e barit, ndikimin e dobishëm dhe të dëmshëm, ka treguar në lloje të ndryshme të bimëve, me përpunimin e të cilëve përfitohen vajrat e ndryshme eterike dhe yndyrërat si p.sh. trëndafili, pelini, bathra e verdhë ose e bardhë etj. Davud al Antaki, në veprën "Tezkiret", vëmendje të veçantë i ka kushtuar sezonit të vjeljes së bimëve, mënyrës së ruajtjes dhe të shpërndarjes zonale të botës bimore, ndërsa Ibn an-Nefis gjatë shërimit të sëmundjeve të ndryshme më shumë është mbështetur në rregullimin e ushqimit të të sëmurit se sa në përdorimin e barërave për ç'arsye, në një masë të madhe, është bojkotuar nga ana e farmaceutëve arabë. Mirëpo, përveç kësaj Ibn an-Nefis disa pjesë të veprës së vet të madhe ia ka kushtuar farmacisë. Al-Idrisi në "Botanikën" e vet ka përshkruar shumë lloje të bimëve shëruese dhe të bimëve të tjera. Ai në këtë pasqyrim të botës bimore ka pasur në dorë veprat e botanistëve grekë dhe arabë: Dioskoridit, Galenit, Hunejin ibn Is-hakut, Ibn Shizuanit, Ibn Xhulxhulit, Az-Zahravit etj. Muhamed ibn Jusuf al-Havarizmi dhe Abdurrahman ad-Dauni kanë qenë farmacistë të mëdhenj. I pari në veprën e vet "Miftahu-l-ulumi", përveç analizës detaje të sëmundjes ka shkruar edhe për barërat e thjeshta dhe të përbëra, të cilat prodhohen prej bimëve shëruese dhe mineraleve të ndryshme si p.sh. mastika, zymbyli, xhenxhefili, citrat, fosforin, ekstraktet bimore, qumështin dhe rrëshira të ndryshme, ndërsa i dyti në veprën "Nuz-hetu-n-nufusi ve-l-efkari fima'rifeti-n-nebati", përveç përshkrimit të zanafillës së dytë të bimëve dhe të mineraleve ka përshkruar edhe mundësinë e aplikimit të tyre në mjekësi, ka folur për përbërjen dhe përgatitjen e helmeve, verës, ekstrakteve të vajit dhe të yndyrës. Në mes të farmacistve të njohur arabë është edhe Al-Kurtubi. Ai në veprën Interpretimi i emrave ka shpjeguar se si dhe në ç'mënyrë mund të përfitojmë barërat me përpunimin e lëndës së parë bimore, shtazore dhe mineraleve. Prej bimëve shëruese, prodhimet e të cilëvë përdoren si lëndë e parë në prodhimin e barërave, ka cekur këto: hashashin, fierin, vruvën, prej mineraleve boraksin, sulfatin e bakrit, cinobrin, acidin squfurik të murmë, ndërsa prej kafshëve varonin dhe disa të tjerë.  



*5. MINEROLOGJIA DHE GJEOLOGJIA *  

Mineralet dhe minerologjia si shkencë kanë tërhequr një numër të madh të shkencëtarëve arabë. Shkencëtarët arabë kanë pranuar teorinë greke sipas së cilës tërë bota është ndërtuar prej katër elementeve: ajrit, ujit, dheut dhe zjarrit. Grekët kanë menduar se me kombinimin e shkathtë të këtyre elementeve mund të përfitohet çdo materie që dëshirojmë. Ky mendim ka tërhequr shumë shkencëtarë arabë të kërkojnë "gurin e diturisë" me të cilën metalet jo fisnik do të shndërronin në argjend dhe ari. Por shumica prej tyre kanë konsideruar si endje të pafrytshme dhe humbje të kohës. Në këtë periudhë të alkimisë një numër i madh i shkencëtarëve arabë, është marrë me kimi mjekuese. Ata kanë studiuar mundësinë e përdorimit të mineraleve kundër sëmundjeve të ndryshme. Vend të merituar në mes të arabëve ijatrokimist (kimia mjekuese) kanë qenë Ibn al-Bejruni dhe Davud al-Antaki. Ndërsa në mesin e minerologve arabë Al-Bejruni ka shkruar disa vepra shumë të rëndësishme nga kjo lëmi. Shumica e numërojnë në gjeologët më të mëdhenj dhe konsidërojnë se është e pamundur të shkruhet nga kjo lëmi e mos të theksohet kontributi i tij në zhvillimin e kësaj disipline shkencore. Al-Bejruni si dhe Al-Hejsemi kanë caktuar peshën specifike të shumë metaleve, ndërsa Al-Kazvini detajisht ka folur mbi gurët e çmueshëm: diamantin, rubinin, zymrytin etj., pastaj mbi arin, argjendin, bronzën, hekurin, plumbin dhe përpunimin e tyre, mbi naftën, fosforin dhe minerale të tjera dhe lëndët e para në tokë. Shumica e shkencëtarëvë arabë, përveç minerologjisë kanë studiuar edhe gemologjinë, petrografinë, oqeanografinë, litosferën dhe degët të tjera të gjeologjisë. Utarid ibn Muhamed al-Hasib është, siç thotë Sarton, shkencëtari i parë në gjirin e arabëve, i cili ka shkruar veprën nga lëmi i gemologjisë me titull "El-Xhevahiru ve-l-ehxharu (Gurët e çmueshëm), e pas tij vend të merituar zënë edhe Al-Kindi, Al-Bejruni dhe At-Tifasi. Ndër shkencëtarët arabë, të cilët kanë studiuar mbështjellësin e fortë të tokës, vend të merituar zë edhe Ibn Sina. Ai ka shkruar disa vepra shumë të rëndësishme nga kjo lëmi. Në to ka analizuar përbërjen, ndërtimin dhe zanafillën e litosferës. Ka treguar mbi ndikimin reciprok të forcave të brendshme dhe të jashtme në mbulesën e fortë të Tokës. Ndikimi i forcave të brendshme sipas tij shfaqet në lëvizjen e korës së tokës, aktivitetit të vullkaneve dhe termeteve. Në mesin e shkencëtarëve të njohur arabë, të cilët kanë studiuar relievin e tokës, zanafillën dhe zhvillimin e tij është Al-Mes'udi. Ai, si edhe Ibn Sina, ka treguar në forcat e brendshme dhe të jashtme, të cilat me ndikimin reciprok formojnë relievin e sipërfaqes së tokës. Al-Mes'udi ka folur mbi qarkullimin e ujit në natyrë, mbi rrjedhjen e ujërave dhe fundërimin e kripës në det. Duke studiuar zhvillimin gjeologjik të korës së tokës Ibn Sina, Al-Bejruni, Al-Mazini, Al-Gafiki dhe shkencëtarët të tjerë arabë, kanë treguar edhe në gurëzimin e mbeturinave të bimëve dhe të shtazëve në shkëmbinjt e litosferës. Në veprën e vet të madhe "Esh-Shifa" Ibn Sina thotë se Toka në të kaluarën e largët të saj ka qenë e pabanuar. Në kohën më të lashtë të saj nuk ka shenja jete, ndërsa më vonë në shkëmbinjt e saj hasim në shumë mbeturina të gurëzuara të bimëve dhe të kafshëve. Arabët dhe myslimanët qysh gjatë shekullit mesjetar, thotë Sarton, kanë pasur pasqyrë të qartë mbi evolucionin, zanafillën dhe zhvillimin e jetës. Ibn Maskavejh, Al-Kazvini, Ibn Haldun, Ihvan as-Saffa dhe shkencëtarët tjerë arabë kanë pohuar se materiet mineralore janë bazë e jetës në tokë. Nga materiet minerale, me anë të evolucionit kanë zënë fill bimët, prej bimëve kafshët, ndërsa sipas mendimit të disave, paraardhës i njeriut të sotëm ka qenë majmuni. Shkencëtarët arabë gjithashtu kanë shkruar numër të madh veprash nga hartografia. Hartografinë më së shumti e kanë studiuar për shkak të caktimit të lokacioneve të ndonjë vendi, drejtimin e Kibles dhe meridianin fillestar. Përveç Al-Havarizmit hartograf të njohur kanë qenë: Al-Magdisi, Al-Ilstahir dhe Al-Belhi. Ata kanë hartuar shumë harta gjeografike.  



*Konkluzion *  

Duke rezimuar ekspozimet e deritashme mund të thuhet se shkencëtarët arabë në periudhën islame, me punimet e veta shkencore, kanë kontribuar në zhvillimin e mendimit shkencor,në ndërtimin e kulturës dhe të civilizimit njerëzor. Ata kanë përkthyer në gjuhën arabe të arriturat shkencore të grekëve dhe trashëgiminë kulturore të popujve tjerë, të cilët i kanë paraprirë historisë. Gjuha arabe ka qenë gjuhë shkencore. Me të janë shkruar vepra, të cilat janë lexuar në të gjitha pjesët e Shtetit Islam, e cila territorialisht shtrihej prej Kinës në lindje deri në Francë në perëndim. Shumica konsiderojnë se Ibn al-Hejsem, Al-Kindi, Ibn Sina, Al-Farabi, Al-Bejruni, Al-Havarizmi dhe shkencëtarë të tjërë arabë kanë qenë të domosdoshëm për paraqitjen e Galilejit, Keplerit, Njutnit, Kopernikut dhe shkencëtarëve të tjerë të renesansës evropiane. Përmes veprave të tyre shkencëtarët arabë kanë ndikuar fuqishëm në renesansën evropiane. Me përdorimin e numrave në bazë të sistemit decimal në matematikë ata kanë bërë revolucion të vërtetë në shumë lëmi të veprimtarisë njërëzore. Ibn an-Nafis disa shekuj para Harfijës ka sqaruar qarkullimin e vogël të gjakut (qarkullimi pulmunal), ndërsa Ibn al-Hejsem natyrën e dritës, shpejtësinë dhe ligjet e thyerjes së saj shumë më herët se shkencëtarët evropianë. Ibn Miskavej, Ibn Haldun dhe Ihvan as-Safa kanë shkruar dhe kanë folur mbi evolucionin, zanafillën dhe zhvillimin e jetës disa shekuj para Darvinit, ndërsa Al-Idrisi, Ibn Hazm dhe Ibn al-Hejsem kanë folur mbi gravitacionin shumë më herët se Njutni dhe shkencëtarët tjerë evropianë të shekullit XVII. Shkencëtarët arabë kanë matur gjatësinë e meridianit tokësor, ndërsa me ndihmën e saj edhe madhësinë e Tokës, kanë caktuar dimenzionet e planeteve dhe largësinë e tyre ndërmjet veti, kanë konstruktuar një numër të madh instrumentesh nga astronomia dhe kanë vënë themelet e kimisë shkencore. Ata kanë vendosur themelet e metodologjisë së re në punën kërkimore shkencore dhe me këtë kanë qenë paraardhës i Bekonit, Dekartit dhe shkencëtarëve të tjerë të renesansës evropiane. Por vala e zgjimit kulturor, e cila kishte kapluar botën arabe, u ndërpre me pushtimin dhe shaktërrimin e mongolëve dhe të tatarëve, më vonë me depërtimin e turqve dhe në fund me kolonizimin e Evropës perëndimore, e cila tentoi të shlyej faqet më të ndritshme të së kaluarës islame. Sikur të gjitha këto të mos kishin ndodhur, renesansa evropiane do të ishte vepër e popujve islam. Arabët kanë luajtur rolin ndërmjetësues ndërmjet epokës greke dhe epokës së re shkencore. Në periudhën islame ata kanë qenë fortë nën ndikimin e grekëve të vjetër, por gjithashtu kanë ndikuar fuqimisht në shkencëtarët e renesansës evropiane, të cilët kanë qenë të njohur me të arriturat shkencore të arabëve përmes përkthimeve të veprave arabe në gjuhën latine dhe në gjuhë të tjera evropiane. Në këtë pasqyrim të shkurtër vërejtëm ndikimin e islamit dhe të arabëve në renesansën evropiane në fushën e shkencave natyrore.

----------


## ORIONI

*Citate nga Historiane te famshem te Shkences*


Shkrimtaret perendimore shpesh here perdorin fjalet arabe ose muhamedane per te pershkruar muslimanet dhe fjalen 'civilizimi arab' per te pershrkuar 'Civilizimin Islam'. Ne disa raste te tjera, fjalet Saracenis dhe maure perdoren gjithashtu per muslimanet ( arabe dhe jo-arabe) nga pjese te ndryshme te Evropes, Afrikes, Arabise dhe Azise. Sipas nje tradite te Profetit Muhamed (s) cdokush gjuha e pare e te cilit ishte arabishtja ishte nje arab pa marre parasysh origjinen e tij etnike, vendlindjen, dhe nenshtetesine. Arabishtja ishte mjeti i komunikimit ne te gjithe boten muslimane deri para disa shekujsh. Gjate 800 - 1500 e.r. te gjitha veprat shkencore shkruheshin ne arabisht. Ishte vetem pas kolonizimit te tokave muslimane qe kjo praktike u be shume me pak predominuese dhe ne shume raste edhe u eliminua fare. 




*Xhorxh Sarton rreth shkencetareve muslimane ne librin "Hyrje ne Historine e Shkences"*"

Do te jete e mjaftueshme ketu te permendim disa emra te famshem: Xhabir ibn Haijan, el-Kindi, el-Khuarizmi, el-Razi, el-Fargani, Thabit ibn Kurra, el-Batani, Hunejn ibn Ishak, el-Farabi, Ibrahim ibn Sinan, el-Mesudi, el-Tabari, Ebul Uafa, 'Ali ibn Abas, Abul Kasim, Ibn el-Xhezar, el-Biruni, Ibn Sina, Ibn Junus, El-Kashi, Ibn el-Haitham, 'Ali Ibn 'Isa el-Gazali, el-Zarkab, Omar Kajami. Nje liste madheshtore emrash e cila nuk do te ishte shume e veshtire te shtohej. Ne qofte se ndokush ju thote juve qe kohet e Mesjetes ishin te varfera shkencerisht, mjafton t'i citoni keto emra atij, emra te cilet lulezuan brenda nje kohe te shkurter, 750 deri ne 1100 e.r.






"Duhet te tregoj me keqardhje menyren sistematike me te cilen letersia evropiane ka vazhduar te nxjerre jashte veshtrimit detyrimet tona ndaj muhamedaneve. Sigurisht qe keto detyrime nuk mund te fshihen me. Padrejtesia e gjetur ne zemerimin fetar dhe ne mendjemadhesine nacionaliste nuk mund te vazhdoje perjetesisht. Arabet kane lene pershtypjet e tyre intelektuale mbi Evropen. Ata i kane shkruar ato ne qiell dhe cdokush qe lexon emrat e yjeve mund t'i lexoje ato. 





*Robert Brifolt ne "Fromimi i Njerezimit"*

"Ishte nen ndikimin e arabeve dhe ringjalljes se kultures prej maureve dhe jo ne shekullin e 15-te, qe nje ringjallje e vertete ndodhi. Spanja dhe jo Italia ishte djepi i rilindjes se Evropes, e cila pas zhytjes se vazhdueshme poshte e me poshte ne barbarizem, kishte arritur thellesite me te erreta te injorances dhe degjenerimit ne kohen kur qytetet e botes Sarakenike, Bagdati, Kajro, Kordova, dhe Toledo, ishin qendrat e civilizimit dhe veprimtarive intelektuale. Qe nga kohet kur ndikimi i kultures se tyre filloi te ndihet, filloi edhe tronditja e jetes se re.

"Ishte nen paraardhesit e tyre ne Shkollen e Oksfordit (trashegimtare te muslimaneve te Spanjes) qe Roxher Bejkon mesoi gjuhen arabe dhe shkencat arabe. As Roxher Bejkon dhe as adashe te mevonshem nuk mund te lavderoheshin si ata qe prezantuan metodat eksperimentale. Roxher Bejkon nuk ishte asgje me teper se sa nje nga apostujt e shkences dhe metodes muslimane ndaj Evropes kristiane; dhe ai asnjehere nuk deklaroi qe njohja e arabishtes dhe shkencave arabe ishte per beshkekohesit e tij rruga e vetme drejt shkences se vertete. Diskutime rreth asaj se kush ishte inisiatori i metodave eksperimentale jane pjese e keqinterpretimeve te medha te origjines se civilizimit evropian. Metoda eksperimentale e arabeve ishte qe nga kohet e Bejkonit gjeresisht te perhapura dhe te kultivuara me shume zell neper te gjithe Evropen. 

"Shkenca eshte kontributi me i rendesishem i civilizimit arab ndaj botes moderne; por frytet e saj u mblodhen me vone. Vetem shume kohe me vone pasi kultura maure ishte zhytur ne erresire, gjigandi i cili i kishte dhene jete kesaj kulture filloi te ngrihej. Nuk ishte vetem shkenca ajo qe i risolli jeten Evropes. Shume influencime te tjera prej Civilizimit Islam i komunikuan shkendijat e tyre te para jetes se Evropes. 

"Megjithese nuk ka asnje aspekt ne zhvillimin evropian ne te cilin ndikimi i kultures islamike te mos jete i pranishem, ne asnje vend tjeter nuk eshte kaq e qarte se sa ne gjenezen e asaj fuqie e cila perben forcen e dallueshme te botes moderne dhe forcen e fitores se saj, shkencat natyrore dhe shpirti shkencor. 

"Borxhi i shkences tone ndaj asaj te arabeve nuk konsiston ne zbulimet e medha dhe teorive revolucionare. Shkenca i detyrohet shume me teper kultures arabe, i detyrohet vete ekzistences se saj. Astronomia dhe matematika e grekeve ishin nje import i huaj qe asnjehere nuk u aklimatizuan ne kulturen greke. Greket sistematizuan, gjeneralizuan, dhe teorizuan, por rruget e vrojtimeve, mbledhja e diturive pozitive, obzervimet e perzgjatura dhe te detajuara dhe kerkimet shkencore ishin te gjitha se bashku te panjohura per temperamentin grek. Vetem ne Aleksandrine Helenike mund te gjendej ndonje afrim i veprave shkencore i bere ne boten e lashte dhe klasike. Ajo qe ne quajme shkence lindi ne Evrope si nje rezultat i nje shpirti te ri kerkimor, metodave te reja eksperimentale, obzervimeve, matjeve, zhvillimit te matematikes, ne nje forme te panjohur nga greket. Ky shpirt dhe keto metoda u prezantuan ne boten evropiane nga arabet. 

"Ka shume mundesi qe pa arabet, civilizimi modern evropian nuk do te kishte lindur ndonjehere; eshte abolutisht e vertete qe pa ata, ky civilizim nuk do te kishte marre keto karakteristika te cilat i dhane mundesine te kalonte te gjitha fazat e meparshme te evolucionit."




*Arnold dhe Guillaume ne "Trashegimia e Islamit" mbi Shkencen dhe Mjekesine Islame*

"Duke pare mbrapa ne mund te themi se shkenca dhe mjekesia islame pasqyruan driten e diellit helenik, kur dita e tij kishte mbaruar, dhe ato ndricuan si nje hene, duke i dhene drite nates me te erret te Evropes Mesjetare; disa yje te shndritshme i dhane driten e tyre dhe kjo hene dhe keto yje u veniten nen lindjen e nje dite te re - Rilindjes. Meqenese ato kishin pjesen e tyre ne drejtimin dhe prezantimin e kesaj levizjeje te madhe, mund te thuhet qe ata jane akoma me ne."




*Xhorxh Sarton ne "Hyrje ne Historine e Shkences"*

"Gjate sundimit te halifit El-Mamun (813 - 33 e.r.) menyra e re e te mesuarit arriti kulmin e saj. Monarket krijuan ne Bagdat nje shkolle te rregullt per perkthime. Kjo shkolle ishte pajisur me nje biblioteke, dhe nje nga perkthyesit atje ishte Hunejn ibn Ishak (809-77), nje filozof dhe fizikant me fame te madhe. Nga nje biografi e shkurter e tij e botuar kohet e fundit mesojme qe ai perktheu te gjithe vellimet e veprave Galenike. 

"Pervec perkthimit te veprave greke, perkthyesit bene manuale njeri nga te cilet eshte tipik i periudhes se mesimeve arabe. Keto jane ripermbledhje te te gjithe mjekesise, te cilat diskutojne semundjet e trupit, duke filluar sistematikisht me koken dhe duke vazhduar deri poshte tek kembet.

"Ideali musliman nuk ishte bukuria e jashtme, por Zoti ne Begatine e Tij; qe do te thote Zoti me te gjitha shpalljet e Tij, yjet dhe qiejt, token dhe gjithe natyren. Keshtu qe ideali musliman ishte i pafund. Por duke u marre me pafundshmerine ashtu sic perceptohet nga muslimanet, ne nuk mund te kufizojme veten tone vetem me hapesiren, por duhet te konsiderojme edhe kohen.

"Hapi i pare matematikor qe nga konceptimi grek i nje universi statik deri tek konceptimi islam i nje universi dinamik u ndermor nga el-KKhuarizmi (780-850), themeluesi i algjebres moderne. Ai zhvilloi karakterin e paster te numrave si madhesite e kufizuara duke demonstruar mundesite e tyre si elemente te manipulimeve dhe hetimeve te infinite te pronave dhe lidhjeve. 

"Ne matematiken greke, numrat mund te zgjeroheshin vetem me ane te proceseve laboratorike te shtimit dhe shumezimit. Simbolet algjebrike te numrave te el-Khuarizmit permbajne mundesite e infinitit. Keshtu qe ne mund te themi qe avancimi nga aritmetika tek algjebra eshte nje hap nga te qenurit tek te berit nga universi grek tek universi i gjalle i Islamit. Rendesia e algjebres se Khuarizmit u njoh nga Perendimi ne shekullin e 12te - kur Zherardi i Kremones perktheu tezat e tij ne latinisht. Deri ne shekullin e 16te ky version u perdor ne universitet evropiane si libri matematikor kryesor. Por influenca e Khuarizmit arriti shume me larg se sa universitetet. Kete influence e gjejme ne veprat matematikore te Leonardo Fibinacit si ajo e Pizes, Mjeshtri Jakob i Firences, deri tek Leonardo da Vinci.

"Nepermjet hetimeve te tyre mjekesore ata jo vetem zgjeruan horizontin e mjekesise, por zmadhuan edhe konceptet humanitare ne pergjithesi. Keshtu qe nuk ka mundesi qe kerkimet e tyre mund ti conin ata ne perfundime qe ishin te paarritshme nga mjeshterit greke. Ne qofte se shihet si simbolike qe arritjet me spektakolare te gjysmes se shekullit te 20te si ndarja e atomit dhe bomba atomike, gjithashtu nuk do te dukej e e rastit qe perpjekjet e muslimaneve te hershem ne mjekesi mund te conin ne nje zbulim qe ishte pothuajse po aq revolucionar dhe me i vlefshem.

"Nje filozofi e perqendrimit rreth vetvetes, qofte edhe e maskuar ne cdo lloj menyre, do te ishte e pakuptimshme dhe e qortueshme per mendjen e muslimaneve. Kjo mendje ishte e paafte te shihte njeriun, si ne shendet ashtu edhe ne semundje si te vecuar prej Zotit, prej te afermve, dhe prej botes perreth tij. Ishte ndoshta e paevitueshme qe muslimanet te zbulonin qe semundja nuk ka nevoje te lindi brenda pacientit por mund te merret nga jashte, me fjale te tjera, ata duhet te kene qene te paret qe kane vendosur qarte ekzistencen e semundjeve ngjitese.

"Nje nga perfaqesuesit me te famshem te universalitetit musliman dhe nje figure e shquar ne mesimet islame ishte Ibn Sina, i njohur ne Perendim me emrin Avicena (981-1037). Per 1,000 vjet ai ka ruajtur famen e tij origjinale si nje nga mendimtaret dhe dijetaret me te medhenj ne histori. Vepra e tij mjekesore me e rendesishme eshte Kanuni dhe nje permbledhje rreth ilaceve te zemres. Vepra e pare eshte nje enciklopedi e pafundme e mjekesise. Permban disa nga mendimet me te ndritura qe i perkasin dallimit te mediastinitisit nga pneumonia; natyra ngjitese e fthisis; perhapjes se semundjeve me ane te ujit dhe tokes; pershkrime te kujdesshme rreth semundjeve te lekures, semundjeve seksuale dhe shqetesimeve nervore. 

"Kemi arsye te besojme qe kur gjate kryqezatave Evropa filloi te ngrinte spitalet e saj te para, ata ishin frumezuar nga arabet e Lindjes se Aferme. Spitali i pare ne Paris u themelua nga Luigji IV pas kthimit te tij nga kryqezata e vitit 1254-1260.

"Ne veprat e tij (Xhabir, Geber) gjejme disa veshtrime rreth metodave te kerkimeve kimike, nje teori rreth formimit gjeologjik te metaleve (gjashte metalet ndryshojne per arsye te permasave te ndryshme te sulfurit dhe merkurit qe permbajne); pergatitjes te substancave te ndryshme.

Veprat e Ibn Hajthamit zbulojne zhvillimet e tij ne aftesine e eksperimenteve. Tabelat e tij te kendeve te pjerresise dhe perthyerjes se drites duke kaluar nga nje mjet tek nje tjeter tregojne se sa afer i ishte afruar ai zbulimit te ligjit te qendrueshmerise se raportit te sinusit, qe me vone iu atribua Snelit. Ai llogariti saktesisht per muzgun si pasoje e perthyerjes atmosferike, duke vleresuar renien e trysnise atmosferike te diellit te ishte 19 grade poshte horizontit, tek fillimi i ketij fenomeni mengjeseve ose tek perfundimi i tij mbremjeve.

"Nje pjese e madhe e njohurive shkencore dhe atyre historike ndodhen ne volumin e 30-te, Fushat e Arta dhe Minierat e Gureve te Cmuar prej nje nga historianet me te shquar, El-Masidut. Nje veper gjeografike me e sakte eshte fjalori "Muxham el-Buldan' nga El-Hamami (1179- 1229). Kjo eshte nje enciklopedi e vertete, qe duke shkuar pertej kufijve te gjeografise perfshin edhe shume dituri shkencore.

"Ata studiuan, mblodhen dhe pershkruan bime qe mund te kishin disa qellime te dobishme, si ne agrikulture ashtu edhe ne mjekesi. Keto prirje te shkelqyera, te pabarazuara ne kristianizem, u vazhduan gjate gjysmes se pare te shekullit te 13-te nga nje grup prej kater botanistesh. Njeri prej ketyre Ibn el-Baitar perpiloi vepren me te pershkruar arabe rreth ketij subjekti (Botanikes), ne fakt me e rendesishmja per te gjithe periudhen qe nga Dioskoridet deri ne shekullin e 16-te. Ishte nje enciklopedi e vertete rreth ketij subjekti, qe perfshinte te gjithe eksperiencen Greke dhe ate Arabe."

"Abd el-Malik ibn Kuraib (el-Asmai; 739-831) ishte nje arab i devotshem i cili shkruajti disa libra te vlefshem rreth anatomise se njerezve. El-Xhaualiki i cili lulezoi ne gjysmen e pare te shekullit te 12-te dhe Abd el-Mumin i cili lulezoi ne gjysmen e dyte te shekullit te 13-te ne Egjypt, shkruajten traktate rreth kuajve. Zoologu me i madh midis arabeve ishte el-Damiri (1405) i Egjiptit libri i te cilit rreth jetes se kafsheve "Hajat el-Hajuan" eshte perkthyer ne anglisht nga A.S.G.Xhajakar (Londer 1906, 1908).

"Pesha e autoritetit te respektuar, per shembull ajo e Ptolemeut, rralle i frikesoi ata. Ata ishin gjithmone te etur per te provuar nje teori, dhe ata asnjehere nuk u lodhen se eksperimentuari. Megjithese te motivuar dhe pershkruar nga shpirti i fese se tyre, ata asnjehere nuk do te lejonin nje dogme sic interpretohej nga ortodokset t'u nderpriste rrugen e tyre te kerkimeve shkencore.




*De Laci O'Liri ne "Mendimi Arab ne Histori"*

"Materiali grek i mare prej Arabeve nuk i'u kalua thjesht te tjereve qe erdhen pas tyre. Ky material ka nje jete te vertete dhe nje zhvillim ne rrethinat arabe. Ne astronomi dhe matematike, veprat e shkencetareve greke dhe atyre indiane u perpiluan dhe keshtu ndodhi nje perparim i madh. Arabet jo vetem qe zgjeroj ate cfare kishin mare nga greket por kerkuan dhe korrigjuan edhe regjistrime te vjetra."




*Karra ce Voks ne "Trashegimia e Islamit"*  

"Aritmetika dhe algjebra gjithashtu lulezuan pergjate astronomise. Kjo ishte periudha e el-Khuarizmit emri i te cilit, i kurruptuar nga shkrimtaret latine te perendimit, na japin neve termin Algorizem (disa here i shkruar Algoridhm)."



*Silberbergu ne "Zeitschrift Fuer Assyriologie" Strasburg*

"Megjithate eshte habitshme qe e gjithe letersia antike botanike na jep neve vetem dy paralele te librave tane (ate te ad-Dinauari, vdiq ne 895 e.r.). Si ka mundesi qe muslimanet, gjate nje periudhe kaq te hershme te jetes letrare, te arrinin nivelin e njerezve kaq gjeniale sic ishin Helenet, madje edhe t'a kalonin ate. (Ad-Dinari ka shkruajtur "Botanika Enciklopedike" ne gjashte volume te trasha. Eshte shkruar perpara se te perkthehej ndonje veper greke ne arabisht."



*F.G.Alfalo ne "Ribashkimi i Gjysmehenezes"*

"Veprat e Khuarizmit ne artmetike dhe algjeber u perkthyen ne latinisht me emrin Algoridhem (i cili duhej te ishte Algorizem). Emri i tij eshte origjina e emrit Logarithem. 



*Zhozef Hell ne "Civilizimi Arab"*

"Ne fushen e trigonometrise, teoria e Sinusit, Kosinusit dhe tangeteve eshte e lene trashegim brez pas brezi tek Arabet. Epokat e shndritshme te Peurbashit, te Regiomontanusit, te Kopernikut, nuk mund te permenden pa na sjelle ndermend punen pergatitese dhe fundamentale te matematicieneve arabe."

"Adoptimi i shenjes se zeros ishte nje shkalle e rendesise se larte, qe te udhehiqte tek e ashtuquajtura aritmetika e pozicioneve. Me ndihmen e sistemit arab te numrave, metodat elementare te llogaritjes u perfeksionuan; doktrinat e pronave, dhe lidhjes midis te barabartes dhe jo te barabartes dhe numrave primare, katroreve dhe kubave, u zhvilluan; algjebra u pasurua prej zgjidhjes te grades se trete dhe asaj te katert, me ndihmen e gjeometrise dhe keshtu me radhe. Rreth vitit 820 e.r matematicieni al-Khuarizmi shkruajti nje liber rreth Algjebres, dhe trajtimit te saj elementar- e perkthyer ne latinisht- u perdor nga dijetaret Perendimore deri ne shekullin e 16-te."




*Orientalisti Francez Dr. Gustav Lebon*  

"Duhet te sjellim ndermend qe asnje shkence, as ajo e kimise as ndonje shkence tjeter, nuk eshte zbuluar papritmas. Arabet kishin vendosur 1,000 vjet me pare laboratoret e tyre ne te cilat ata kryenin eksperimentet dhe publikonin zbulimet e tyre pa te cilat Lavoisier (te cilit i jepet merita si themelesi i kimise) nuk do kishte qene i afte te prodhonte asgje ne kete fushe. Mund te thuhet pa patur frike per ndonje kontradikte se duke i patur borxh kerkimeve dhe eksperimenteve te shkencetareve muslimane, kimia moderne erdhi ne ekzistence dhe prodhoi rezultate te medha ne formen e zbulimeve te medha, elektricitetin, telegrafin, telefonin, radion, fotografie, kinematografine dhe keshtu me radhe."

----------


## ORIONI

*Terma Latine dhe Angleze me Origjine Arabe*

Dr. A.Zahur dhe Dr. Z. Hak

Konceptet e zhvilluara nga astronomet dhe shkencetaret muslimane kane qne studiuar gjeresisht ne Europe dhe u bene baza e astronomise moderne dhe shkences.

Shumica e emrave te yjeve ne gjuhet europiane jane me origjine arabe sipas tabeles me poshte.


*Termat Latine/Angleze Emrat Arabisht*  

Achernar- Akhir el-Nahr 
Acreb -Akrab (akrep) 
Phurked -Farqad (pulpa) 
Altair -Nasr el-Tair 
Aldebaran- Ad-Dabaran 
Daneb -Dhanab el-Dujajah 
Denebola -Dhanab el-Asad 
Fomal Haut- Famm el-Hut 
Aega- Nasr el-Uaqi 



*          *          * 



*Ne fjalorin matematikor fjale si Algjeber, zenit, Nadir dhe cipher jane huazuar nga Arabishtja.*




*Termat Latine/Anglisht Termat Arabisht*  
Algebra -El-Xhabr 
Algorism, Algorithm- El-Hauarizmi 
Zenith -Zenit 
Nadir -Nadir, Nazir 
Atlas -Atlas 
Azimuth -El-Sumut 
Cipher,- Zero Sifr 



*         *         * 



*Shembuj te termave me origjine Arabe me te perdorur ne gjuhet europiane jane; Eliksir, Alkohol, Antimonio, dhe Alkanfor (kamfor).*  



*Termat Latine/Anglisht Termi Arabisht*  

Elixir -El-Aksir 
Alcohol -El-kohl 
Alchemy -El-kimija 
Antimonio, Antimun Antimun, Ithmid 
Alcanfor, camphor Kafur 
Zircon -Azraq 
Collige -El-kulljat 
Anima -Kitab el-Nefs 
Sufficentia- Kitab el-Shifa 



*        *         * 



*Fjale te tjera te perdorura, origjina e te cilave eshte Arabe jane: Alembic, Alkali, Alum, Aludel, Athomor, Azymum, Cinnabar, Tutia, Usefur, and Ziniar.




Termi Latin/Anglisht Termi Arabisht*  

Admiral- Amir-ul Bahr 
Earth (toke) Eardh, Earz 
Adobe -El-tub 
Alcove -El-kubba 
Monsoon (muson)- Mausim 
Magazine (reviste) -Makhazin 
Rice (oriz) -Ruzz 
Coffe (kafe)- kahua 
Banana (banane)- Banana 
Lemon (limon) Limun 
Orange (portokall) Naranxh 
Sugar (Sheqer) Sukkar 
Syrup (shurup) Shurb, Sharab 
Artichoke El-Kharshuf 
Jasmine Jasemin 
Musk Musk 
Safron Za'faran 
Amber (qelibar) Anbar 
Cotton (pambuk) Kutun 
Cable (tel, kabell) Habl 
Safari Safara 
Lute (lahute) El-'ud 
Canon (top lufte) Kanun 
Cipher Sifr 



*        *         * 



* Terma Anatomike 



Termi Latin/Anglez Termi Arab*  

Aorta- Avarta 
Pancreas- Bankras 
Colon- Kolon 
Cornea -Kornea 
Corn -Korn 
Basilie- Baslik 
Epidemis -Agadidus 
Cephallie- Kifal 
Sephenou-s Safan 
Diafragm -Dajafergma 
Menniges -Mennigies 
Mesentry -Masarike 
Peritoneum - Baratene 
Trochanter -Trakamter 



*         *          * 



*Shkencetare te famshem



Emri Arab Emri Latin/Anglez*  

Jabir Ibn Haiyan Geber 
El-Khauarizmi Algorism, Algorithm 
El-Battani Albategnius 
El-Fargani El-Fraganus 
El-Razi Rhazes 
El-Kindi Alkindus 
El-Farabi El-Pharabius 
Abu El-Kasim El-Zahravi Albucasis 
El-Haitham  Alhazen 
Abu el-Hasan el-Mauardi Alboacen 
Ibn Sina Avicenna 
Ibn Zuhr Avenzoar 
Ibn Rushd  Averroes 
El-Zarkafi Arzachel 
El-Bitruxhi Alpetragius 
El-Sufi Azophi 
Ibn Baxhah Avempace 
Ali Abbas Hale Abbas 



*        *         * 

*Perkthyesit e dijes shkencore ne mesjete.

Reference:

1. Xhorxh Sarton, "Parathenie e Historise se Shkences, Vol. 1-111," Uilliams and Uilkins, Baltimore, 1927-31, also 1950.

2. Robert Briffault, "Krijimi i Njerezimit" Londer, 1938.

3. Tomas Arnold, "Vazhdimesia e Islamit," Oksford University Press, 1931.

4. E.G.Broun, "Mjekesia Arabe" Cambridge, 1921.

5. D.Campbell, "Mjekesia Arabe dhe Influenca e saj ne Mesjete," Londer, 1926.

6. P.K.Hitti, "Historia e Arabeve," Londer, MacMillan, 1956.

7. De Lacy O'Leary, "Mendimi Arab pergjate Historise.".

8. A.A. Khairallah, "Kontributi Arab ne Mjekesi" Beirut, 1946.

9. S.H Nasr, "Nje Parathenie e Doktrines Kozmologjike Arabe," Harvard university press, Cambridge, MA, 1964.

10. Joseph Hell, "Civilizimi Arab" 

*

----------


## ORIONI

*Duke Drejtuar Rekordin: Mrekullia e Shkences Islame*

Koncepti qe shkencat jane ekskluzivisht produkte te mendjes perendimore akoma vazhdon te mbetet i pacenuar. Bile cdo kerkim qe do te benim ne tekstet enciklopedike per sa i perket historise se shkences do ta mbeshteste kete koncept. Duke i pershkruar faqet e ketyre librave del qarte qe te vetmit kontribues te permendur per vlerat e tyre jane evropianet dhe/ose amerikanet. Eshte pothuajse e parendesishme te perseritesh ato emra qe i kemi hasur kushedi sa here me pare, si Galileo, Koperniku, Kepler, Beikon, Njutoni, Da Vinci, Benjamin Franklin etj. Dhe perfundimi i pashmangshem eshte se kontributet vertet te rendesishme ne zhvillimin e shkencave moderne qe jane dhene nga kulturat e tjera jane minimizuar. Shumica e teksteve permendin shume pak, per te mos thene fare, avancimet e sjella nga shkencetare dhe studiues indiane, kineze dhe ne vecanti ato muslimane. 

Civilizimi perendimor ka dhne kontributin e tij ne zhvillimin e shkences. Por kete e kane bere edhe shume kultura  te tjera. Per fat te keq, perendimoreve u jane dhene merita per zbulime qe jane bere shekuj me pare nga studiuesit muslimane. Keshtu, shume nga shkencat  baze  u zbuluan nga jo-evropianet. Per shembull, Xhorxh Sarton thote qe mjeksia perendimore moderne nuk e pati origjinen e saj nga Evropa por ajo lindi nga Orienti (islamik). 

Te dhenat ne kete seksion qe na japin data, emra dhe tema te avancimeve perendimore jane marre nga tre burime kryesore: World Book Encyclopedia (Enciklopedia Libri Boteror), Enciklopedia Britanika dhe libri 700 faqesh i Isak Asimovit, Kronologji e Shkences dhe Zbulime. Te dhenat qe tregojne per arritjet e studiuesve muslimane jane marre nga referenca te ndryshme qe jane shenuar ne bibliografine e ketij libri. 

__________________________________________________  _____________  

*Cfare mesohet:* I pari qe ka permendur njeriun ne fluturim ka qene Roxher Beikon, i cili vizatoi nje aparat fluturimi. Leonardo da Vinci gjithashtu imagjinoi transportin ajror dhe vizatoi disa prototipe. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Ibn Firnas nga Spanja islamike shpiku, ndertoi dhe provoi nje makine fluturuese ne 800 e.r.. R. Beikon lexoi per makinat fluturuese ne referencat arabe te makines se Ibn Firnas. Shpikja e ketij te fundit eshte bere 500 vjet para asaj te Beikonit dhe 700 vjet para shpikjes se Da Vincit. 



*Cfare mesohet:* Pasqyrat e xhamit u prodhuan per here te pare ne Venecia ne 1291. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Pasqyrat e xhamit perdoreshin ne Spanjen islamike qe nga shek. XI. Venecianet e mesuan artin e prodhimit te xhamit nga artizanet siriane gjate shek. IX-X. 


*Cfare mesohet:* Deri ne shek. XIV, i vetmi lloj ore qe gjendej ishte ajo e ujit. Ne 1335, nje ore e madhe mekanike u ndertua ne Milano te Italise. Kjo ka mundesi te kete qene ora e pare mekanike. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:*  Nje variacion i tere orash mekanike u prodhuan nga inxhinieret muslimane spanjolle. Keto ishin te vogla e te medha dhe kjo dije u percoll ne Evrope me perkthimet ne latinisht te librit islamik te mekanikes. Me vone u punuan dhe ingranazhe te formave te ndryshme. Nje ore e tille kishte edhe nje sasi merkuri. 

Ky tip (me merkur) u kopjua menjehere nga evropianet gjate shek. XV. Per me teper, gjate shek. IX Ibn Firnas i Spanjes islamike, sipas Will Durant, shpiku nje mjet qe sherbente si ore dhe i cili tregonte kohen e sakte. Muslimanet gjithashtu ndertuan nje varietet te tere orash te sakta astronomike qe i perdornin gjate obzervimeve te tyre. 



*Cfare mesohet:* Ne shek. 17, lavjerresi u zhvillua nga Galileo gjate adoleshences se tij. Ai vuri re nje shandan qe lekundej nga era qe po frynte. Si rezultat ai shkoi ne shtepi dhe shpiku lavjerresin. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Lavjerresi u zbulua nga Ibn Junus-el-Masri ne shek. X. Ai ishte i pari qe studjoi dhe dokumentoi levizjen statike. Vlera e kesaj ne perdorimin e orave u vu ne dukje nga fizikantet muslimane gjate shek. XV 



*Cfare mesohet:* Tipi levizes dhe shtypshkronja u shpik ne perendim nga Johanes Gutenberg, ne Gjermani gjate shek XV. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Ne 1454, Gutenberg realizoi shtypshkronjen me te sofistikuar te mesjetes. Sidoqofte, tipi metalik levizes ishte duke u perdorur ne Spanjen islamike prej 100 vjetesh dhe Spanja ishte vendi ku mjetet e para perendimore te shtypit u prodhuan. 



*Cfare mesohet:* Studimi i shek. 17 i Isak Njutonit mbi lendet, driten dhe prizmin formon themelet e shkences moderne te optikes. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Ne shek. XI, El-Hajtham vendosi virtualisht cdo gje qe Njutoni avancoi persa i perket optikes. Ai e beri kete shekuj me pare dhe per me teper ai konsiderohej nga nje sere autoritetesh si themeluesi i optikes. Esziston nje fare dyshimi qe Njutoni te jete influencuar nga ai. El-Hajtham ishte fizikanti me i permendur i mesjetes. Studimet e tij u perdoren nga nje sere studiuesish evropiane gjate shek. 16-17, bile me shume se studimet e Njutonit dhe te Galileos te mbledhura bashke. 



*Cfare mesohet:* Isak Njutoni, zbuloi ne shek 17 se drita e bardhe perbehej nga rreze te disa ngjyrave te ndryshme. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Ky zbulim u be i teri nga el-Hajtham (shek. XI) dhe Kamal ed-Din (shek. XIV). Njutoni ka merita per zbulime origjinale, por ky nuk ishte njeri nga ato. 



*Cfare mesohet*: Koncepti i natyres se njejte te materies u prezantua nga Antion Lavosier gjate shek. 18. Ai zbuloi qe, edhe nese materia mund ta ndryshoje formen apo pamjen, masa e saj mbetet gjithmone e njejte. P.sh. nese uji do te filloje te zihet derisa te nxjerre avull, kriperat shkrihen ne uje, ose nese druri do te digjet dhe behet hi, masa totale mbetet e pandryshuar. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Parimet e ketij zbulimi shpjegoheshin shekuj me pare nga studiuesi i madh i Persise islamike, el-Biruni (v. 1050). Lavosier ishte dishepulli i kimisteve dhe fizikanteve muslimane dhe referohej shpesh ne librat e tyre.

__________________________________________________  _____________  

*Cfare mesohet:*  Greket zhvilluan trigonometrine. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Trigonimetria mbeti gjithmone nje shkence teorike tek greket. Ajo u zhvillua ne nje shkalle te larte perfeksioni modern nga studiuesit muslimane, ndonese meritat i takojne me teper el-Batanit. Fjalet qe shpjegojne funksionet baze te kesaj shkence si sinus, kosinus apo tangent e kane origjinen nga gjuha arabe. Keshtu, kontributet e grekeve ne trigonometri kane qene vertet minimale. 



*Cfare mesohet:* Perdorimi i dreksioneve decimale (dhjeteshet) ne matematike u zhvillua nga nje hollandez, Simon Stevin ne 1589. Ai ndihmoi ne avancimin e shkences se matematikes duke zevendesuar fraksionet  perbera, p.sh. ½ me ato decimale p.sh. 0.5. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Matematikanet muslimane ishin te paret qe perdoren decimalet ne vend te fraksioneve te shkalleve me te medha. Libri i el-Kashit, Celesi drejt Aritmetikes u shkruane fillimet e shek. XV dhe ishte motivuesi per aplikimin sistematik te decimaleve qofte per numrat e plote ashtu edhe per fraksionet. Eshte shume e mundur qe Stevin e importoi idene nga studimi i Kashi-t. 



*Cfare mesohet:* I pari njeri qe perdor simbolet algjebrike ishte matematicieni francez Fransua Vieta. Ne 1591 ai shkroi nje liber algjebre duke perdorur ne ekuacionet e tij shkronja qe tashme jane shume te njohura per ne si X dhe Y. Asimov thote qe ky zbulim pati te njetin efekt sikurse kalimi nga numeratori Romak ne numrat Arab. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar*: Matematicienet muslimane, shpikesit e algjebres, e prezantuan konceptin e perdorimit te shkronjave per te treguar te panjohuren ne ekuacion, qe ne shek. IX e.r.. Nepermjet ketij sistemi, ata zgjidhnin nje sere ekuacionesh te veshtira duke perfshire ketu edhe ekuacionet kuadrate dhe kubike. Ata perdoren simbolet per te zhvilluar dhe perfeksionuar teoremen binominale. 


*
Cfare mesohet:* Ekuacionet e veshtira kubike (x ne fuqi te trete/ x3) mbeten te pazgjidhura deri ne shek. 16 kur Nikolo Tartalia, matematicien italian, i zgjidhi ato. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Jo vetem ekuacionet kubike por edhe ato te nje shkalle me te larte veshtiresie u zgjodhen me lehtesi nga matematicienet muslimane qe ne shek. 10. 


*
Cfare mesohet:* Koncepti qe numrat mund te jene me te vegjel se zero, pra numrat negative, ishte i pazbuluar deri sa ne 1545 Xheronimo Kardano e prezantoi kete ide. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar*: Matematicienet muslimane i perdoren numrat negative neper problemet artmetikore te pakten 400 vjet perpara Kardanos. 



*Cfare mesohet*: Ne 1614, Xhon Napier shpiku logaritmet dhe tabelen e logaritmeve. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Matematicienet muslimane shpiken logaritmet dhe tabelat e tyre disa shekuj me pare. Keto tabela ishin te zakonta ne boten islame qe ne shek. 13. 



*Cfare mesohet:* Gjate shek. 17 Rene Dekarti zbuloi qe algjebra mund te perdorej per te zgjidhur problemet gjeometrike. Duke bere kete, ai i dha nje shtytje te forte shkences se gjeometrise. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Matematicienet e islamit e bene kete qe ne shek. 9. Thabit bin Kurrah ishte i pari qe e beri kete. Me vone ai u ndoq nga Abul Uafa i cili ne shek. X shkroi nje liber ne te cilen ai perdori algjebren per ta zhvilluar gjeometrine ne nje shkence te thjeshte dhe ekzakte. 



*Cfare mesohet:* Isak Njutoni, gjate shek. 17, zhvilloi teoremen binominale qe eshte komponenti kryesor per studimin e algjebres. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar*: Qindra matematiciene muslimane perdoren dhe perfeksionuan teoremen binominale. Ata filluan ta perdornin kete teoreme per zgjidhjen sistematike te problemeve algjebrike gjate shek. X. 



*Cfare mesohet:* Deri ne shke. 13 nuk pati asnje permiresim ne astronomine e lashte te mesjetes per sa i perket levizjes se planeteve. Ishte Alfonso i zgjuari i Kastilianeve (Spanja qendrore) qe shpiku Tabelat Afonsine, te cilat ishin shume me te sakta se sa ato te Ptolemit. 
*
Cfare duhet mesuar*: Qe ne shek. 9 astronomet muslimane punuan dhe e permiresuan shume zbulimin e Ptolemit. Ata ishin te paret astronome qe diskutuan idete e tij arkaike. Ne kritikat e tyre ndaj grekeve, ata sintetizuan prova qe dielli eshte qendra e sistemit djellor dhe se orbita e tokes dhe planeteve te tjere mund te jete elitike (ne forme rrethi por me dy ane me te shtypura). Ata i shoqeruan punimet e tyre me tabela te sakta astronimike dhe harta te jeve. Shume nga llogarite e tyre jane aq te sakta sa qe ato konsiderohen si te kohes. Tabelat Alfonsine jane dicka me shume se kopje te studimeve astronomike qe u transmetuan ne Evrope nepermjet Spanjes islamike si p.sh. Tabela e Toledos. 


*
Cfare mesohet:* Studiuesi Anglez, Roxher Beikon (v. 1292) ishte i pari qe permendi lentet e xhamit per te permiresuar shikimin. Pothuaj ne te njejten kohe, syzet perdorishin ne Kine dhe Evrope. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar*: Ibn Firnas i Spanjes islamike shpiku syzet ne shek. 9 dhe ato prodhoheshin dhe shiteshin ne te gjithe Spanjen per dy shekuj. Cfare Beikon tha per syzet ishte thjesht nje perseritje e studimeve te el-Haitham (v. 1059), meqe Beikon i referohej shpesh punes se tij. 



*Cfare mesohet:* Baruti mori zhvillim ne boten perendimore fale punes se Roxher Beikon ne 1242. perdorimi i pare i barutit ne arme ishte kur kinezet qelluan me bambu ne perpjekje per te frikesuar pushtuesit Mongole. Ata e perdoren ate duke i shtuar substances sulfur dhe qymyr. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Kinezet vertete e zhvilluan barutin megjithate ata as nuk dinin ta perdornin ate per arme zjarri dhe as ishin ata qe e shpiken formulen e tij. Studimet e kryera nga Reinuad dhe Fave treguan qarte qe baruti u formulua si fillim nga kimistet muslimane. Me tej, keta historiane thane qe muslimanet ishin te paret qe punuan armet e zjarrit. Te bie ne sy fakti qe muslimanet perdoren granadat dhe arme te tjera ne mbrojtjen e Algjerikus nga Franket gjate shek. 14. Zhan Mathes tregon qe udheheqesit muslimane kishin rezerva te granadave, pushkeve, topave, ndezesish, bomba sulfuri dhe pistoleta dekada te tera perpara se keto te perdoreshin ne Evrope. Fjala top u permend per here te pare ne tekstet arabisht ne 1300 e.r.. Beikon mesoi per formulen e barutit nga perkthimet ne latinishte te librave arabe. Ai nuk solli asgje origjinale per sa i perket kesaj. 



*Cfare mesohet:* Kompasi u shpik nga kinezet te cilet mund te kene qene te paret qe e kane perdorur ate per qellime lundrimi midis viteve 1000 dhe 1100 e.r.. Referenca e pare per perdorimin e tij u dha nga anglezi, Aleksander Nekam (1157-1217). 

*Cfare duhet te mesohet:* Gjeografet dhe lundruesit muslimane mesuan per gjilperen magnetike nga kinezet dhe ishin te paret qe perdoren gjilperen magnetike ne lundrim. Ata shpiken kompasin dhe ja mesuan perdorimin e tij per lundrim perendimoreve. Lundruesit evropiane mbeshteteshin tek drejtuesit muslimane dhe instrumentet e tyre ne zbulimin e territoreve te panjohura. Gustav le Bon vertetoi qe gjilpera magnetike dhe kompasi u shpiken plotesisht nga muslimanet dhe se kinezet nuk kishin shume te benin me to. Nekam ashtu sikurse dhe kinezet mund te kene mesuar per to nga tregtaret muslimane. Eshte e rendesishme te theksohet qe kinezet e permiresuan mjeshterine e tyre te lundrimit pasi ata filluan te kene marredhenie me muslimanet ne shek. 8. 

__________________________________________________  ______________  

*Cfare mesohet:* I pari qe klasifikoi njerezit ne raca ishte gjermani Johan F. Blumenbah i cili e ndau njerezimin ne te bardhe, te verdhe, kaf, te zinj dhe te kuq. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Qe nga shek. 9 deri ne shek. 14 studiuesit muslimane shpiken shkencen e etnografise. Nje sere gjeografesh muslimane klasifikuan racat, duke paraqitur shpjegime te qarta te zakoneve, kulturave dhe pamjes se jashtme. Ata shkruan mijera faqe mbi kete teme. Shkrumet e Blumenbahut as qe mund te krahasohen me to. 



*Cfare mesohet:* shkenca e gjeografise u ringjall gjate shek. 15, 16 dhe 17 kur studimet e hershme te Ptolemit u zbuluan. Kryqezatat dhe ekspeditat e spanjolleve/portugezeve kontribuan ne rizgjimin e saj. Trajtimi i pare gjeografik me baze shkencore u be gjate kesaj perudhe nga studiuesit evropiane. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Qe nga shek. 8 deri ne shek. 15 studiuesit muslimane shkruan volume te tera librash mbi gjeografine e Afrikes, Azise, Indise dhe Kines. Keto shkrime perfshine enciklopedite e para gjeografike , kalendare dhe harta te rrugeve. Kryevepra e shek. 14 nga Ibn Batuta i hodhi nje vershtrim te detajuar gjeotrafise se botes se lashte. Gjeografet muslimane te shek. 10 deri ne shek. 15 e tejkaluan shume me teper ate qe evropianet  dhane per sa i perket gjeografise se ketyre zonave deri ne shek. 18. Kryqezatat sollen ne shkaterrimin e institucioneve te edukimit, studiuesve dhe librave te tyre. Ata nuk sollen asgje te rendesishme ne gjeografi per boten perendimore. 

__________________________________________________  ___________  

*Cfare mesohet*: Kimia e ka origjinen e saj ne shek. 17 nga Robert Boil. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Nje grup i tere kimistesh muslimane, si ar-Razi, el-Xhabr, el-Biruni dhe el-Kindi kryen eksperimente kimike rreth 700 vjet perpara Bolit. Duranti shkruan se muslimanet futen metoden eksperimentale ne kete shkence. Ndersa Humbolt i konsideron muslimanet si themeluesit e kimise. 

*Cfare mesohet:* Leonarda da Vinci (shek. 16) u be babai i gjeografise kur ai vuri re qe fosilet e gjetura ne male tregonin origjinen e ujshme te tokes. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar*: El-Biruni (shek. 11) beri pikerisht kete observim dhe futi edhe shume ide te tjera ne nje liber mbi gjeologjine, qindra vjet perpara se Da Vinci te kish lindur. Ibn Sina gjithashtu e theksoi kete. Eshte shume e mundur qe Da Vinci mesoi per kete nga perkthimet ne latinisht e librave islamik. Ai nuk shtoi asgje origjinale ne kete fushe. 

*Cfare mesohet:* I pari qe foli per formimin gjeologjik te luginave  ishte Nikolas Desmarest ne vitin 1756. Ai tha qe ato formoheshin per nje kohe te gjate nga perrenjte dhe burimet. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Ibn Sina dhe el-Biruni bene pikerishte kete studim gjate shek. 11, pothuaj 700 vjet me heret se Desmaresti. 

*Cfare mesohet*: Galileo (shek. 17) ishte i pari eksperimentues i madh i botes. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar*: El-Biruni (v. 1050) ishte i pari eksperimentues i madh i botes. Ai shkroi me teper se 200 libra, shume nga te cilet diskutojne eksperimentet e tij te sakta. Kontributi i tij ne shkenca te ndryshme qe arrin deri 13 mije faqe e tejkalon ate qe u shkrua nga Galileo bile edhe Njutoni te mbledhura bashke. 

*Cfare mesohet:* Italiani Xhovani Morganji konsiderohet si babai i patologjise  sepse ai ishte i pari qe pershkroi sakte natyren e semundjes. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Kirurget muslimane ishin te paret patologe. Ata e kuptuan plotesisht natyren e semundjes dhe pershkruan nje sere semundjesh ne detaje te kohes. Ibn Zuhr saktesisht pershkroi natyren e semundjes se mushkrive dhe tuberkulozin. Ez-Zahravi saktesisht dokumentoi patologjine e ujit ne tru dhe semundjeve te tjera te lindura. Ibn el-Kuf dhe Ibn-en-Nafs dhane pershkrime perfekte te qarkullimit te gjakut. Kirurge te tjere muslimane dhane pershkrimet e para te sakta te disa semundjeve  si te kancerit te stomakut, zorreve dhe ezofagut. Keta kirurge ishin baballaret patologjise dhe jo Xhovani Morganji.
*
Cfare mesohet:* Pol Erliç (shek. 19) ishte i pari qe futi terapine me ilaçe qe eshte perdorimi i disa llojeve te caktuara ilacesh per te vrare mikrobet. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar*: Fizikantet muslimane perdoren nje sere substancash te caktuara per te vrare mikrobet. Ata perdoren sulfurin per te vrare disa mikrobe dhe gjithashtu el-Razi (shek. 10) perdori perzierje merkuri si antiseptike. 

*Cfare mesohet:* Alkoli i paster, i nxjerre nga distilimi, u prodhua per here te pare nga Arnan de Vilanova, nje alkemist spanjoll ne vitin 1300 e.r.. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Nje sere kimistesh muslimane prodhuan alkol te distiluar per qellime mjeksore qe ne shek. 10. Ata bile prodhonin ne mase mjetin e pare per distilimin e alkolit per perdorim ne kimi. Ata perdoren alkolin si solven dhe antiseptik. 

*Cfare mesohet*: I pari operacion i kryer me anestezi te marre nga hundet u krye nga amerikani C.W.Long ne 1845. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* 600 vjet perpara Long, ne Spanjen islamike ez-Zahravi dhe Ibn Zuhr bashke me disa kirurge te tjere muslimane, kryen qindra operacione me te tille anestezi qe behej me perdorimin e garzave te lagura me narkotike dhe qe vendoseshin ne fytyre. 

*Cfare mesohet*: Gjate shek. 16 Paraselsus shpiku perdorimin e opiumit per anestezi. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar*: Fizikantet muslimane prezantuan vlerat e opiumit per anestezi qe ne mesjete. Opiumi perdorej si fillim per anestezi nga greket. Paraselsus ishte nje student i Ibn Sinas dhe eshte e sigurt qe ideja e tij eshte marre nga studimet e Ibn Sines.

*Cfare mesohet:* Anestezia moderne u shpik nga Humfrei Deivi dhe Horac Uells ne shek. 19. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Anestezia moderne u zbulua, masterizua dhe perfeksionua nga muslimanet 900 vjet perpara Devit dhe Uellsit. Ata perdoren anestezi qe merrej nga goja dhe me frymemarrje. 

*Cfare mesohet:* Koncepti i karantines u prezantua ne 1403. Ne Venecia, ligji i ndalonte te huajt te hynin ne qytet derisa nje periudhe e caktuar kohore te kish kaluar. Nese deri atehere asnje shenje semundjeje nuk dukej, atehere ata lejoheshin te hynin ne qytet. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar*: Koncepti i karantines u prezantua per here te pare ne shek. 7 nga profeti Muhamed (s) i cili parandalonte hyrjen apo daljen nga nje zone qe vuante nga ndonje epidemi. Qe nga shek. 10, fizikantet muslimane inovuan perdorimin e dhomave apo pavioneve te izoluara per pacientet qe kishin semundje te transmetueshme. 

*Cfare mesohet:* Perdorimi shkencor i antiseptikeve ne kirurgji u zbulua nga kirurgu anglez Xhosef Lister ne 1865. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Qe nga shek. 10 fizikantet dhe kirurget muslimane perdornin alkolin e distiluar si agjent antiseptik. Kirurget ne Spanjen islamike perdoren metoda speciale per perdorimin e antiseptikeve perpara dhe gjate operacioneve. Ato gjishashtu leshuan protokolle te vecante per mirembajtjen e higjenes gjate perudhes pas operacionit. Suksesi i tyre arriti caqe aq te larta saqe titullare nga Evropa erdhen ne Kordove, Spanje, te kuroheshin ne ate qe quhej Ajka e Klinikave te Mesjetes. 

*Cfare mesohet*: Menyra shkencore e nderhyrjeve kirurgjikale u avancua nga kirurgu francez Ambrua Par, ne 1545. Para se metodat e tij te aplikoheshin kirurget perpiqeshin qe ndalonin rrjedhjen e gjakut duke hedhur vaj te nxehte. Par ndaloi perdorimin e ketyre metodave duke prezantuar ate te bllokimit te arterieve te gjakut. Ai konsiderohet si babai i kirurgjise racionale. Per ishte gjithashtu evropiani i pare qe denoi ato procedura te shemtuara kirurgjikale si... menyren e carjes se kafkes gjate operacioneve ne koke. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar*: Kirurgu i shquar i Spanjes islamike, ez-Zahraui (v. 1013) filloi bllokimin e arterieve 500 vjet para Parit. Ai perfeksionoi perdorimin e Katgutit qe punohet me zorret e kafsheve. Ai gjithashtu prezantoi perdorimin e pambukut dhe dyllit per bllokimin e plageve gjakrrjedhese. Te dhenat e plota te punes se tij erdhen ne Evrope nepermjet perkthimeve ne latinisht. 

Pervec kesaj, berberet dhe barinjte vazhdonin te ishin te paret qe praktikonin artin e kirurgjise edhe per 6 shekuj pas vdekjes se Zahraviut. Pari vete ishte nje berber por me i zoti dhe me i kujdesshem se te tjeret. 

Jane dyzina te tera librash qe perfshihen ne arsenalin e Zahraviut. Me e njohura nga veprat e tij eshte shkruar ne 30 volume mbi mjeksine dhe kirurgjine. Librat e tij permbajne shkrime mbi mjeksine preventive, nutrientet, kozmetiken, terapine me droge, teknika kirurgjikale, anestezine, kujdesi para dhe pas operacionit. Jo vetem kaq, por ai vizatoi edhe pothuaj 200 mjete kirurgjikale, shume nga te cilet ai vete i shpiku. Ez-Zahravi i zgjuar dhe studiues eshte ai qe meriton te quhet babai i mjeksise racionale dhe jo i pashkolluari Par. 

*Cfare mesohet*: Ne shek. 17, Uilliam Harvei zbuloi qe gjaku qarkullon. Ai ishte i pari qe shpjegoi funksionin e zemres, arterieve dhe venave. Galeni i Romes kishte dhene ide jo te sakta per sistemin e qarkullimit te gjakut, dhe u desh te vinte Harvei te zbulonte qe gjaku qarkullon neper trup ne saje te zemres dhe venave. Per kete ai konsiderohet si babai i fiziologjise se njeriut. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar*: Qe ne shek. 10 el-Razi shkroi nje liber mbi sistemin e venave, duke pershkruar keshtu shume sakte funksionin e tyre dhe te valvolave te tyre. Ibn en-Nefs dhe Ibn el-Kuf (shek. 13) sollen dokumente te plota qe flisnin per qarkullimin e gjakut duke pershkruar shume qarte fiziologjine e zemres dhe funskionimin e valvolave te saj, 300 vjet para Harveit. Uilliam Harvei u gradua ne universitetin e Padoves ne Itali ne nje kohe kur pjesa me e madhe e programit shkollor bazohej ne librat e Ibn Sinas dhe er-Razit. 

*Cfare mesohet:* Farmacopeia (liber mjekimesh) e pare u botua nga nje studiues gjerman ne 1542. Sipas Enciklopedise se Librit Boteror, shkenca e farmaceotikes i pati fillimet e saja ne 1900 dhe ishte nje dege e kimise si rrjedhoje e disa analizave te bera me materiale bimesore. Vetem pas izolimit te permbajtjeve aktive te bimeve, kimistet zbuluan vlerat e tyre mjeksore. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Sipas studiuesit te njohur te historise arabe, Filip Hiti, ishin muslimanet dhe jo greket apo evropianet ata qe shkruajten librin e pare te mjekimeve moderne. Shkenca e farmaceotikes e ka origjinen e saj ne shek. 9 nga kimistet, fizikantet dhe farmacistet muslimane prodhuan mijera ilace apo perzierje bimesh mjeksore mijera vjet perpara te ashtequajtures lindje te farmaceotikes. Gjate shek. 14, Ibn Baitar shkroi nje liber shume te vlefshem mjekimesh duke perfshire aty rreth 1400 ilace. Me qindra libra te tjere u botuan gjate eres islamike. Eshte e mundur qe puna e gjermanit te kete qene nje vazhdim i Ibn Baitarit, i cili ishte shume i lexuar ne Evrope. 

*Cfare mesohet:* Zbulimi i perdorimit shkencor te ilaceve per drejtimin e semundjeve te vecanta u be nga Paraselsus, fizikanti me origjine zviceriane, gjate shek. 16. Ai gjithashtu njihet si  personi i pare qe theksoi rendesine e eksperiences praktike si kusht kryesor ne trajtimin e te semureve duke lene menjane punen e te lashteve. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar*: Er-Razi, Ibn Sina, el-Kindi, Ibn Rushd, ez-Zahraui, Ibn Zuhr, Ibn Baitar, Ibn el-Xhazar, Ibn Xhulxhul, Ibn el-Kuf, Ibn en-Nafs, el-Biruni, Ibn Sahl dhe qindra fizikante te tjere muslimane u specializuan ne terapine e ilaceve per trajtimin e simptomave dhe semundjeve te ndryshme. Ne fakt, ky koncept ishte e tere shpikje e tyre. Fjala drug (ilac) eshte marre nga arabishtja. Eksperienca e tyre praktike dhe studimet e tyre te kujdesshme ishin te pallogaritura. 

Fizikantet muslimane ishin te paret qe kritikuan teorite dhe praktiken mjeksore te te lashteve. Er-Razi i dedikoi Galemit nje liber te tere si kritike per anatomine e tij. Studimet e Paraselsusit jane te paperfillshme nese do ti krahasonim me volume te tera te shkrimeve mjeksore ashtu sikurse zbulimet origjinale te gjiganteve muslimane te mjeksise. 

*Cfare mesohet*: E para metode e sakte per trajtimin e semundjeve u prezantua nga gjermani Johan Ueger ne 1500. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar*: Xhorxh Sarton nga universiteti i Harvardit thote qe mjeksia moderne eshte e tera nje zhvillim islamic dhe nese do ti vinim rekordet drejte fizikantet muslimane nga shek. 9 deri ne shek. 12 ishin te sakte, shkencor, racional dhe te vertete ne studimet e tyre. Johan Ueger ishte nje nga ata mijera fizikante evropiane te cilet gjate shek. 15 dhe 17 mesuan mjeksine e el-Razit dhe Ibn Sinas. Ai nuk dha asgje origjinale. 

*Cfare mesohet:* Trajtimi mjeksor i te semureve psiqike u modernizua nga Filip Pinel kur ne 1793 ai drejtonte azilin e pare te te semureve psikike ne France. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar*: Qe ne shek. 11, spitalet e vendeve islamike kishin pavione te vecante per te semuret psikike. Ata trajtoheshin mire dhe semundjet e tyre merreshin seriozisht ne nje kohe kur te cmendurit digjeshin te gjalle sepse konsideroheshin si shtriga dhe magjistare. Per kurimin e tyre u perdor per here te pare nje metode e re me te cilen te semuret psikike trajtoheshin me kujdes me ilace dhe psikoterapi. Te gjithe qytetet kryesore islamike kishin nje azil te tille ku pacientet trajtoheshin falas. Ne fakt, metoda islamike e kurimit te te semureve psikike eshte shume me larte se metoda e tanishme, sepse ishte me humane dhe shume efektive. 

*Cfare mesohet:* Parafina e prodhua per here te pare nga anglezi Abraham Gesner ne 1853. ai e distilonte ate nga asfalti. 

*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Kimistet muslimane e prodhuan parafinen duke e distiluar nga nafta pothuaj 1000 vjet me pare se Gesner. (shiko Enciklopedia Britanika nen titullin Nafta)

----------


## Kryeplaku

Kontributi Islam ne Civilizim



Dikujt i eshte mohuar merita me te padrejte.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Koncepti qe shkencat jane ekskluzivisht produkte te mendjes perendimore akoma vazhdon te mbetet i pacenuar. Bile cdo kerkim qe do te benim ne tekstet enciklopedike per sa i perket historise se shkences do ta mbeshteste kete koncept. Duke i pershkruar faqet e ketyre librave del qarte qe te vetmit kontribues te permendur per vlerat e tyre jane evropianet dhe/ose amerikanet. Eshte pothuajse e parendesishme te perseritesh ato emra qe i kemi hasur kushedi sa here me pare, si Galileo, Koperniku, Kepler, Beikon, Njutoni, Da Vinci, Benjamin Franklin etj. Dhe perfundimi i pashmangshem eshte se kontributet vertet te rendesishme ne zhvillimin e shkencave moderne qe jane dhene nga kulturat e tjera jane minimizuar. Shumica e teksteve permendin shume pak, per te mos thene fare, avancimet e sjella nga shkencetare dhe studiues indiane, kineze dhe ne vecanti ato muslimane.

Civilizimi perendimor ka dhne kontributin e tij ne zhvillimin e shkences. Por kete e kane bere edhe shume kultura te tjera. Per fat te keq, perendimoreve u jane dhene merita per zbulime qe jane bere shekuj me pare nga studiuesit muslimane. Keshtu, shume nga shkencat baze u zbuluan nga jo-evropianet. Per shembull, Xhorxh Sarton thote qe mjeksia perendimore moderne nuk e pati origjinen e saj nga Evropa por ajo lindi nga Orienti (islamik).

Te dhenat ne kete seksion qe na japin data, emra dhe tema te avancimeve perendimore jane marre nga tre burime kryesore: World Book Encyclopedia (Enciklopedia Libri Boteror), Enciklopedia Britanika dhe libri 700 faqesh i Isak Asimovit, Kronologji e Shkences dhe Zbulime. Te dhenat qe tregojne per arritjet e studiuesve muslimane jane marre nga referenca te ndryshme qe jane shenuar ne bibliografine e ketij libri.

Cfare mesohet: I pari qe ka permendur njeriun ne fluturim ka qene Roxher Beikon, i cili vizatoi nje aparat fluturimi. Leonardo da Vinci gjithashtu imagjinoi transportin ajror dhe vizatoi disa prototipe.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Ibn Firnas nga Spanja islamike shpiku, ndertoi dhe provoi nje makine fluturuese ne 800 e.r.. R. Beikon lexoi per makinat fluturuese ne referencat arabe te makines se Ibn Firnas. Shpikja e ketij te fundit eshte bere 500 vjet para asaj te Beikonit dhe 700 vjet para shpikjes se Da Vincit.

Cfare mesohet: Pasqyrat e xhamit u prodhuan per here te pare ne Venecia ne 1291.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Pasqyrat e xhamit perdoreshin ne Spanjen islamike qe nga shek. XI. Venecianet e mesuan artin e prodhimit te xhamit nga artizanet siriane gjate shek. IX-X.


Cfare mesohet: Deri ne shek. XIV, i vetmi lloj ore qe gjendej ishte ajo e ujit. Ne 1335, nje ore e madhe mekanike u ndertua ne Milano te Italise. Kjo ka mundesi te kete qene ora e pare mekanike.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Nje variacion i tere orash mekanike u prodhuan nga inxhinieret muslimane spanjolle. Keto ishin te vogla e te medha dhe kjo dije u percoll ne Evrope me perkthimet ne latinisht te librit islamik te mekanikes. Me vone u punuan dhe ingranazhe te formave te ndryshme. Nje ore e tille kishte edhe nje sasi merkuri.

Ky tip (me merkur) u kopjua menjehere nga evropianet gjate shek. XV. Per me teper, gjate shek. IX Ibn Firnas i Spanjes islamike, sipas Will Durant, shpiku nje mjet qe sherbente si ore dhe i cili tregonte kohen e sakte. Muslimanet gjithashtu ndertuan nje varietet te tere orash te sakta astronomike qe i perdornin gjate obzervimeve te tyre.

Cfare mesohet: Ne shek. 17, lavjerresi u zhvillua nga Galileo gjate adoleshences se tij. Ai vuri re nje shandan qe lekundej nga era qe po frynte. Si rezultat ai shkoi ne shtepi dhe shpiku lavjerresin.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Lavjerresi u zbulua nga Ibn Junus-el-Masri ne shek. X. Ai ishte i pari qe studjoi dhe dokumentoi levizjen statike. Vlera e kesaj ne perdorimin e orave u vu ne dukje nga fizikantet muslimane gjate shek. XV

Cfare mesohet: Tipi levizes dhe shtypshkronja u shpik ne perendim nga Johanes Gutenberg, ne Gjermani gjate shek XV.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Ne 1454, Gutenberg realizoi shtypshkronjen me te sofistikuar te mesjetes. Sidoqofte, tipi metalik levizes ishte duke u perdorur ne Spanjen islamike prej 100 vjetesh dhe Spanja ishte vendi ku mjetet e para perendimore te shtypit u prodhuan. 

Cfare mesohet: Studimi i shek. 17 i Isak Njutonit mbi lendet, driten dhe prizmin formon themelet e shkences moderne te optikes.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Ne shek. XI, El-Hajtham vendosi virtualisht cdo gje qe Njutoni avancoi persa i perket optikes. Ai e beri kete shekuj me pare dhe per me teper ai konsiderohej nga nje sere autoritetesh si themeluesi i optikes. Esziston nje fare dyshimi qe Njutoni te jete influencuar nga ai. El-Hajtham ishte fizikanti me i permendur i mesjetes. Studimet e tij u perdoren nga nje sere studiuesish evropiane gjate shek. 16-17, bile me shume se studimet e Njutonit dhe te Galileos te mbledhura bashke.

Cfare mesohet: Isak Njutoni, zbuloi ne shek 17 se drita e bardhe perbehej nga rreze te disa ngjyrave te ndryshme.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Ky zbulim u be i teri nga el-Hajtham (shek. XI) dhe Kamal ed-Din (shek. XIV). Njutoni ka merita per zbulime origjinale, por ky nuk ishte njeri nga ato.

Cfare mesohet: Koncepti i natyres se njejte te materies u prezantua nga Antion Lavosier gjate shek. 18. Ai zbuloi qe, edhe nese materia mund ta ndryshoje formen apo pamjen, masa e saj mbetet gjithmone e njejte. P.sh. nese uji do te filloje te zihet derisa te nxjerre avull, kriperat shkrihen ne uje, ose nese druri do te digjet dhe behet hi, masa totale mbetet e pandryshuar.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Parimet e ketij zbulimi shpjegoheshin shekuj me pare nga studiuesi i madh i Persise islamike, el-Biruni (v. 1050). Lavosier ishte dishepulli i kimisteve dhe fizikanteve muslimane dhe referohej shpesh ne librat e tyre.

Cfare mesohet: Greket zhvilluan trigonometrine.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Trigonimetria mbeti gjithmone nje shkence teorike tek greket. Ajo u zhvillua ne nje shkalle te larte perfeksioni modern nga studiuesit muslimane, ndonese meritat i takojne me teper el-Batanit. Fjalet qe shpjegojne funksionet baze te kesaj shkence si sinus, kosinus apo tangent e kane origjinen nga gjuha arabe. Keshtu, kontributet e grekeve ne trigonometri kane qene vertet minimale.

Cfare mesohet: Perdorimi i dreksioneve decimale (dhjeteshet) ne matematike u zhvillua nga nje hollandez, Simon Stevin ne 1589. Ai ndihmoi ne avancimin e shkences se matematikes duke zevendesuar fraksionet perbera, p.sh. ½ me ato decimale p.sh. 0.5.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Matematikanet muslimane ishin te paret qe perdoren decimalet ne vend te fraksioneve te shkalleve me te medha. Libri i el-Kashit, Celesi drejt Aritmetikes u shkruane fillimet e shek. XV dhe ishte motivuesi per aplikimin sistematik te decimaleve qofte per numrat e plote ashtu edhe per fraksionet. Eshte shume e mundur qe Stevin e importoi idene nga studimi i Kashi-t.

Cfare mesohet: I pari njeri qe perdor simbolet algjebrike ishte matematicieni francez Fransua Vieta. Ne 1591 ai shkroi nje liber algjebre duke perdorur ne ekuacionet e tij shkronja qe tashme jane shume te njohura per ne si X dhe Y. Asimov thote qe ky zbulim pati te njetin efekt sikurse kalimi nga numeratori Romak ne numrat Arab. 

Cfare duhet mesuar: Matematicienet muslimane, shpikesit e algjebres, e prezantuan konceptin e perdorimit te shkronjave per te treguar te panjohuren ne ekuacion, qe ne shek. IX e.r.. Nepermjet ketij sistemi, ata zgjidhnin nje sere ekuacionesh te veshtira duke perfshire ketu edhe ekuacionet kuadrate dhe kubike. Ata perdoren simbolet per te zhvilluar dhe perfeksionuar teoremen binominale.

Cfare mesohet: Ekuacionet e veshtira kubike (x ne fuqi te trete/ x3) mbeten te pazgjidhura deri ne shek. 16 kur Nikolo Tartalia, matematicien italian, i zgjidhi ato.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Jo vetem ekuacionet kubike por edhe ato te nje shkalle me te larte veshtiresie u zgjodhen me lehtesi nga matematicienet muslimane qe ne shek. 10.

Cfare mesohet: Koncepti qe numrat mund te jene me te vegjel se zero, pra numrat negative, ishte i pazbuluar deri sa ne 1545 Xheronimo Kardano e prezantoi kete ide.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Matematicienet muslimane i perdoren numrat negative neper problemet artmetikore te pakten 400 vjet perpara Kardanos.

Cfare mesohet: Ne 1614, Xhon Napier shpiku logaritmet dhe tabelen e logaritmeve.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Matematicienet muslimane shpiken logaritmet dhe tabelat e tyre disa shekuj me pare. Keto tabela ishin te zakonta ne boten islame qe ne shek. 13.

Cfare mesohet: Gjate shek. 17 Rene Dekarti zbuloi qe algjebra mund te perdorej per te zgjidhur problemet gjeometrike. Duke bere kete, ai i dha nje shtytje te forte shkences se gjeometrise.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Matematicienet e islamit e bene kete qe ne shek. 9. Thabit bin Kurrah ishte i pari qe e beri kete. Me vone ai u ndoq nga Abul Uafa i cili ne shek. X shkroi nje liber ne te cilen ai perdori algjebren per ta zhvilluar gjeometrine ne nje shkence te thjeshte dhe ekzakte.

Cfare mesohet: Isak Njutoni, gjate shek. 17, zhvilloi teoremen binominale qe eshte komponenti kryesor per studimin e algjebres.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Qindra matematiciene muslimane perdoren dhe perfeksionuan teoremen binominale. Ata filluan ta perdornin kete teoreme per zgjidhjen sistematike te problemeve algjebrike gjate shek. X.

Cfare mesohet: Deri ne shke. 13 nuk pati asnje permiresim ne astronomine e lashte te mesjetes per sa i perket levizjes se planeteve. Ishte Alfonso i zgjuari i Kastilianeve (Spanja qendrore) qe shpiku Tabelat Afonsine, te cilat ishin shume me te sakta se sa ato te Ptolemit.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Qe ne shek. 9 astronomet muslimane punuan dhe e permiresuan shume zbulimin e Ptolemit. Ata ishin te paret astronome qe diskutuan idete e tij arkaike. Ne kritikat e tyre ndaj grekeve, ata sintetizuan prova qe dielli eshte qendra e sistemit djellor dhe se orbita e tokes dhe planeteve te tjere mund te jete elitike (ne forme rrethi por me dy ane me te shtypura). Ata i shoqeruan punimet e tyre me tabela te sakta astronimike dhe harta te jeve. Shume nga llogarite e tyre jane aq te sakta sa qe ato konsiderohen si te kohes. Tabelat Alfonsine jane dicka me shume se kopje te studimeve astronomike qe u transmetuan ne Evrope nepermjet Spanjes islamike si p.sh. Tabela e Toledos.

Cfare mesohet: Studiuesi Anglez, Roxher Beikon (v. 1292) ishte i pari qe permendi lentet e xhamit per te permiresuar shikimin. Pothuaj ne te njejten kohe, syzet perdorishin ne Kine dhe Evrope.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Ibn Firnas i Spanjes islamike shpiku syzet ne shek. 9 dhe ato prodhoheshin dhe shiteshin ne te gjithe Spanjen per dy shekuj. Cfare Beikon tha per syzet ishte thjesht nje perseritje e studimeve te el-Haitham (v. 1059), meqe Beikon i referohej shpesh punes se tij.

Cfare mesohet: Baruti mori zhvillim ne boten perendimore fale punes se Roxher Beikon ne 1242. perdorimi i pare i barutit ne arme ishte kur kinezet qelluan me bambu ne perpjekje per te frikesuar pushtuesit Mongole. Ata e perdoren ate duke i shtuar substances sulfur dhe qymyr.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Kinezet vertete e zhvilluan barutin megjithate ata as nuk dinin ta perdornin ate per arme zjarri dhe as ishin ata qe e shpiken formulen e tij. Studimet e kryera nga Reinuad dhe Fave treguan qarte qe baruti u formulua si fillim nga kimistet muslimane. Me tej, keta historiane thane qe muslimanet ishin te paret qe punuan armet e zjarrit. Te bie ne sy fakti qe muslimanet perdoren granadat dhe arme te tjera ne mbrojtjen e Algjerikus nga Franket gjate shek. 14. Zhan Mathes tregon qe udheheqesit muslimane kishin rezerva te granadave, pushkeve, topave, ndezesish, bomba sulfuri dhe pistoleta dekada te tera perpara se keto te perdoreshin ne Evrope. Fjala top u permend per here te pare ne tekstet arabisht ne 1300 e.r.. Beikon mesoi per formulen e barutit nga perkthimet ne latinishte te librave arabe. Ai nuk solli asgje origjinale per sa i perket kesaj.

Cfare mesohet: Kompasi u shpik nga kinezet te cilet mund te kene qene te paret qe e kane perdorur ate per qellime lundrimi midis viteve 1000 dhe 1100 e.r.. Referenca e pare per perdorimin e tij u dha nga anglezi, Aleksander Nekam (1157-1217).

Cfare duhet te mesohet: Gjeografet dhe lundruesit muslimane mesuan per gjilperen magnetike nga kinezet dhe ishin te paret qe perdoren gjilperen magnetike ne lundrim. Ata shpiken kompasin dhe ja mesuan perdorimin e tij per lundrim perendimoreve. Lundruesit evropiane mbeshteteshin tek drejtuesit muslimane dhe instrumentet e tyre ne zbulimin e territoreve te panjohura. Gustav le Bon vertetoi qe gjilpera magnetike dhe kompasi u shpiken plotesisht nga muslimanet dhe se kinezet nuk kishin shume te benin me to. Nekam ashtu sikurse dhe kinezet mund te kene mesuar per to nga tregtaret muslimane. Eshte e rendesishme te theksohet qe kinezet e permiresuan mjeshterine e tyre te lundrimit pasi ata filluan te kene marredhenie me muslimanet ne shek. 8. 

Cfare mesohet: I pari qe klasifikoi njerezit ne raca ishte gjermani Johan F. Blumenbah i cili e ndau njerezimin ne te bardhe, te verdhe, kaf, te zinj dhe te kuq. 

Cfare duhet mesuar: Qe nga shek. 9 deri ne shek. 14 studiuesit muslimane shpiken shkencen e etnografise. Nje sere gjeografesh muslimane klasifikuan racat, duke paraqitur shpjegime te qarta te zakoneve, kulturave dhe pamjes se jashtme. Ata shkruan mijera faqe mbi kete teme. Shkrumet e Blumenbahut as qe mund te krahasohen me to.

Cfare mesohet: shkenca e gjeografise u ringjall gjate shek. 15, 16 dhe 17 kur studimet e hershme te Ptolemit u zbuluan. Kryqezatat dhe ekspeditat e spanjolleve/portugezeve kontribuan ne rizgjimin e saj. Trajtimi i pare gjeografik me baze shkencore u be gjate kesaj perudhe nga studiuesit evropiane.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Qe nga shek. 8 deri ne shek. 15 studiuesit muslimane shkruan volume te tera librash mbi gjeografine e Afrikes, Azise, Indise dhe Kines. Keto shkrime perfshine enciklopedite e para gjeografike , kalendare dhe harta te rrugeve. Kryevepra e shek. 14 nga Ibn Batuta i hodhi nje vershtrim te detajuar gjeotrafise se botes se lashte. Gjeografet muslimane te shek. 10 deri ne shek. 15 e tejkaluan shume me teper ate qe evropianet dhane per sa i perket gjeografise se ketyre zonave deri ne shek. 18. Kryqezatat sollen ne shkaterrimin e institucioneve te edukimit, studiuesve dhe librave te tyre. Ata nuk sollen asgje te rendesishme ne gjeografi per boten perendimore.

Cfare mesohet: Kimia e ka origjinen e saj ne shek. 17 nga Robert Boil.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Nje grup i tere kimistesh muslimane, si ar-Razi, el-Xhabr, el-Biruni dhe el-Kindi kryen eksperimente kimike rreth 700 vjet perpara Bolit. Duranti shkruan se muslimanet futen metoden eksperimentale ne kete shkence. Ndersa Humbolt i konsideron muslimanet si themeluesit e kimise.

Cfare mesohet: Leonarda da Vinci (shek. 16) u be babai i gjeografise kur ai vuri re qe fosilet e gjetura ne male tregonin origjinen e ujshme te tokes.

Cfare duhet mesuar: El-Biruni (shek. 11) beri pikerisht kete observim dhe futi edhe shume ide te tjera ne nje liber mbi gjeologjine, qindra vjet perpara se Da Vinci te kish lindur. Ibn Sina gjithashtu e theksoi kete. Eshte shume e mundur qe Da Vinci mesoi per kete nga perkthimet ne latinisht e librave islamik. Ai nuk shtoi asgje origjinale ne kete fushe.

Cfare mesohet: I pari qe foli per formimin gjeologjik te luginave ishte Nikolas Desmarest ne vitin 1756. Ai tha qe ato formoheshin per nje kohe te gjate nga perrenjte dhe burimet.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Ibn Sina dhe el-Biruni bene pikerishte kete studim gjate shek. 11, pothuaj 700 vjet me heret se Desmaresti.

Cfare mesohet: Galileo (shek. 17) ishte i pari eksperimentues i madh i botes.

Cfare duhet mesuar: El-Biruni (v. 1050) ishte i pari eksperimentues i madh i botes. Ai shkroi me teper se 200 libra, shume nga te cilet diskutojne eksperimentet e tij te sakta. Kontributi i tij ne shkenca te ndryshme qe arrin deri 13 mije faqe e tejkalon ate qe u shkrua nga Galileo bile edhe Njutoni te mbledhura bashke. 

Cfare mesohet: Italiani Xhovani Morganji konsiderohet si babai i patologjise sepse ai ishte i pari qe pershkroi sakte natyren e semundjes.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Kirurget muslimane ishin te paret patologe. Ata e kuptuan plotesisht natyren e semundjes dhe pershkruan nje sere semundjesh ne detaje te kohes. Ibn Zuhr saktesisht pershkroi natyren e semundjes se mushkrive dhe tuberkulozin. Ez-Zahravi saktesisht dokumentoi patologjine e ujit ne tru dhe semundjeve te tjera te lindura. Ibn el-Kuf dhe Ibn-en-Nafs dhane pershkrime perfekte te qarkullimit te gjakut. Kirurge te tjere muslimane dhane pershkrimet e para te sakta te disa semundjeve si te kancerit te stomakut, zorreve dhe ezofagut. Keta kirurge ishin baballaret patologjise dhe jo Xhovani Morganji.

Cfare mesohet: Pol Erliη (shek. 19) ishte i pari qe futi terapine me ilaηe qe eshte perdorimi i disa llojeve te caktuara ilacesh per te vrare mikrobet.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Fizikantet muslimane perdoren nje sere substancash te caktuara per te vrare mikrobet. Ata perdoren sulfurin per te vrare disa mikrobe dhe gjithashtu el-Razi (shek. 10) perdori perzierje merkuri si antiseptike.

Cfare mesohet: Alkoli i paster, i nxjerre nga distilimi, u prodhua per here te pare nga Arnan de Vilanova, nje alkemist spanjoll ne vitin 1300 e.r..

Cfare duhet mesuar: Nje sere kimistesh muslimane prodhuan alkol te distiluar per qellime mjeksore qe ne shek. 10. Ata bile prodhonin ne mase mjetin e pare per distilimin e alkolit per perdorim ne kimi. Ata perdoren alkolin si solven dhe antiseptik.

Cfare mesohet: I pari operacion i kryer me anestezi te marre nga hundet u krye nga amerikani C.W.Long ne 1845.

Cfare duhet mesuar: 600 vjet perpara Long, ne Spanjen islamike ez-Zahravi dhe Ibn Zuhr bashke me disa kirurge te tjere muslimane, kryen qindra operacione me te tille anestezi qe behej me perdorimin e garzave te lagura me narkotike dhe qe vendoseshin ne fytyre.

Cfare mesohet: Gjate shek. 16 Paraselsus shpiku perdorimin e opiumit per anestezi.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Fizikantet muslimane prezantuan vlerat e opiumit per anestezi qe ne mesjete. Opiumi perdorej si fillim per anestezi nga greket. Paraselsus ishte nje student i Ibn Sinas dhe eshte e sigurt qe ideja e tij eshte marre nga studimet e Ibn Sines.

Cfare mesohet: Anestezia moderne u shpik nga Humfrei Deivi dhe Horac Uells ne shek. 19.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Anestezia moderne u zbulua, masterizua dhe perfeksionua nga muslimanet 900 vjet perpara Devit dhe Uellsit. Ata perdoren anestezi qe merrej nga goja dhe me frymemarrje.

Cfare mesohet: Koncepti i karantines u prezantua ne 1403. Ne Venecia, ligji i ndalonte te huajt te hynin ne qytet derisa nje periudhe e caktuar kohore te kish kaluar. Nese deri atehere asnje shenje semundjeje nuk dukej, atehere ata lejoheshin te hynin ne qytet.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Koncepti i karantines u prezantua per here te pare ne shek. 7 nga profeti Muhamed (s) i cili parandalonte hyrjen apo daljen nga nje zone qe vuante nga ndonje epidemi. Qe nga shek. 10, fizikantet muslimane inovuan perdorimin e dhomave apo pavioneve te izoluara per pacientet qe kishin semundje te transmetueshme.

Cfare mesohet: Perdorimi shkencor i antiseptikeve ne kirurgji u zbulua nga kirurgu anglez Xhosef Lister ne 1865.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Qe nga shek. 10 fizikantet dhe kirurget muslimane perdornin alkolin e distiluar si agjent antiseptik. Kirurget ne Spanjen islamike perdoren metoda speciale per perdorimin e antiseptikeve perpara dhe gjate operacioneve. Ato gjishashtu leshuan protokolle te vecante per mirembajtjen e higjenes gjate perudhes pas operacionit. Suksesi i tyre arriti caqe aq te larta saqe titullare nga Evropa erdhen ne Kordove, Spanje, te kuroheshin ne ate qe quhej Ajka e Klinikave te Mesjetes. 

Cfare mesohet: Menyra shkencore e nderhyrjeve kirurgjikale u avancua nga kirurgu francez Ambrua Par, ne 1545. Para se metodat e tij te aplikoheshin kirurget perpiqeshin qe ndalonin rrjedhjen e gjakut duke hedhur vaj te nxehte. Par ndaloi perdorimin e ketyre metodave duke prezantuar ate te bllokimit te arterieve te gjakut. Ai konsiderohet si babai i kirurgjise racionale. Per ishte gjithashtu evropiani i pare qe denoi ato procedura te shemtuara kirurgjikale si... menyren e carjes se kafkes gjate operacioneve ne koke.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Kirurgu i shquar i Spanjes islamike, ez-Zahraui (v. 1013) filloi bllokimin e arterieve 500 vjet para Parit. Ai perfeksionoi perdorimin e Katgutit qe punohet me zorret e kafsheve. Ai gjithashtu prezantoi perdorimin e pambukut dhe dyllit per bllokimin e plageve gjakrrjedhese. Te dhenat e plota te punes se tij erdhen ne Evrope nepermjet perkthimeve ne latinisht.

Pervec kesaj, berberet dhe barinjte vazhdonin te ishin te paret qe praktikonin artin e kirurgjise edhe per 6 shekuj pas vdekjes se Zahraviut. Pari vete ishte nje berber por me i zoti dhe me i kujdesshem se te tjeret.

Jane dyzina te tera librash qe perfshihen ne arsenalin e Zahraviut. Me e njohura nga veprat e tij eshte shkruar ne 30 volume mbi mjeksine dhe kirurgjine. Librat e tij permbajne shkrime mbi mjeksine preventive, nutrientet, kozmetiken, terapine me droge, teknika kirurgjikale, anestezine, kujdesi para dhe pas operacionit. Jo vetem kaq, por ai vizatoi edhe pothuaj 200 mjete kirurgjikale, shume nga te cilet ai vete i shpiku. Ez-Zahravi i zgjuar dhe studiues eshte ai qe meriton te quhet babai i mjeksise racionale dhe jo i pashkolluari Par.

Cfare mesohet: Ne shek. 17, Uilliam Harvei zbuloi qe gjaku qarkullon. Ai ishte i pari qe shpjegoi funksionin e zemres, arterieve dhe venave. Galeni i Romes kishte dhene ide jo te sakta per sistemin e qarkullimit te gjakut, dhe u desh te vinte Harvei te zbulonte qe gjaku qarkullon neper trup ne saje te zemres dhe venave. Per kete ai konsiderohet si babai i fiziologjise se njeriut.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Qe ne shek. 10 el-Razi shkroi nje liber mbi sistemin e venave, duke pershkruar keshtu shume sakte funksionin e tyre dhe te valvolave te tyre. Ibn en-Nefs dhe Ibn el-Kuf (shek. 13) sollen dokumente te plota qe flisnin per qarkullimin e gjakut duke pershkruar shume qarte fiziologjine e zemres dhe funskionimin e valvolave te saj, 300 vjet para Harveit. Uilliam Harvei u gradua ne universitetin e Padoves ne Itali ne nje kohe kur pjesa me e madhe e programit shkollor bazohej ne librat e Ibn Sinas dhe er-Razit.

Cfare mesohet: Farmacopeia (liber mjekimesh) e pare u botua nga nje studiues gjerman ne 1542. Sipas Enciklopedise se Librit Boteror, shkenca e farmaceotikes i pati fillimet e saja ne 1900 dhe ishte nje dege e kimise si rrjedhoje e disa analizave te bera me materiale bimesore. Vetem pas izolimit te permbajtjeve aktive te bimeve, kimistet zbuluan vlerat e tyre mjeksore.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Sipas studiuesit te njohur te historise arabe, Filip Hiti, ishin muslimanet dhe jo greket apo evropianet ata qe shkruajten librin e pare te mjekimeve moderne. Shkenca e farmaceotikes e ka origjinen e saj ne shek. 9 nga kimistet, fizikantet dhe farmacistet muslimane prodhuan mijera ilace apo perzierje bimesh mjeksore mijera vjet perpara te ashtequajtures lindje te farmaceotikes. Gjate shek. 14, Ibn Baitar shkroi nje liber shume te vlefshem mjekimesh duke perfshire aty rreth 1400 ilace. Me qindra libra te tjere u botuan gjate eres islamike. Eshte e mundur qe puna e gjermanit te kete qene nje vazhdim i Ibn Baitarit, i cili ishte shume i lexuar ne Evrope.

Cfare mesohet: Zbulimi i perdorimit shkencor te ilaceve per drejtimin e semundjeve te vecanta u be nga Paraselsus, fizikanti me origjine zviceriane, gjate shek. 16. Ai gjithashtu njihet si personi i pare qe theksoi rendesine e eksperiences praktike si kusht kryesor ne trajtimin e te semureve duke lene menjane punen e te lashteve.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Er-Razi, Ibn Sina, el-Kindi, Ibn Rushd, ez-Zahraui, Ibn Zuhr, Ibn Baitar, Ibn el-Xhazar, Ibn Xhulxhul, Ibn el-Kuf, Ibn en-Nafs, el-Biruni, Ibn Sahl dhe qindra fizikante te tjere muslimane u specializuan ne terapine e ilaceve per trajtimin e simptomave dhe semundjeve te ndryshme. Ne fakt, ky koncept ishte e tere shpikje e tyre. Fjala drug (ilac) eshte marre nga arabishtja. Eksperienca e tyre praktike dhe studimet e tyre te kujdesshme ishin te pallogaritura.

Fizikantet muslimane ishin te paret qe kritikuan teorite dhe praktiken mjeksore te te lashteve. Er-Razi i dedikoi Galemit nje liber te tere si kritike per anatomine e tij. Studimet e Paraselsusit jane te paperfillshme nese do ti krahasonim me volume te tera te shkrimeve mjeksore ashtu sikurse zbulimet origjinale te gjiganteve muslimane te mjeksise.

Cfare mesohet: E para metode e sakte per trajtimin e semundjeve u prezantua nga gjermani Johan Ueger ne 1500.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Xhorxh Sarton nga universiteti i Harvardit thote qe mjeksia moderne eshte e tera nje zhvillim islamik dhe nese do ti vinim rekordet drejte fizikantet muslimane nga shek. 9 deri ne shek. 12 ishin te sakte, shkencor, racional dhe te vertete ne studimet e tyre. Johan Ueger ishte nje nga ata mijera fizikante evropiane te cilet gjate shek. 15 dhe 17 mesuan mjeksine e el-Razit dhe Ibn Sinas. Ai nuk dha asgje origjinale.

Cfare mesohet: Trajtimi mjeksor i te semureve psiqike u modernizua nga Filip Pinel kur ne 1793 ai drejtonte azilin e pare te te semureve psikike ne France.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Qe ne shek. 11, spitalet e vendeve islamike kishin pavione te vecante per te semuret psikike. Ata trajtoheshin mire dhe semundjet e tyre merreshin seriozisht ne nje kohe kur te cmendurit digjeshin te gjalle sepse konsideroheshin si shtriga dhe magjistare. Per kurimin e tyre u perdor per here te pare nje metode e re me te cilen te semuret psikike trajtoheshin me kujdes me ilace dhe psikoterapi. Te gjithe qytetet kryesore islamike kishin nje azil te tille ku pacientet trajtoheshin falas. Ne fakt, metoda islamike e kurimit te te semureve psikike eshte shume me larte se metoda e tanishme, sepse ishte me humane dhe shume efektive. 

Cfare mesohet: Parafina e prodhua per here te pare nga anglezi Abraham Gesner ne 1853. ai e distilonte ate nga asfalti.

Cfare duhet mesuar: Kimistet muslimane e prodhuan parafinen duke e distiluar nga nafta pothuaj 1000 vjet me pare se Gesner. (shiko Enciklopedia Britanike

----------


## Kryeplaku

Artikullin ma dergoi nje miku im, qe kishte deshire ta sillja edhe ne Forum. Keshtu, nese ekziston ndonje paqartesi ne parashtrimin e njohurive, nuk jam une pergjegjesi! 

Megjithate kush e njeh Historine mire nuk mundet ta mohoje rolin e Arabeve dhe Muslimaneve te Mesjetes ne fushen e shkencave. Gjithashtu zgjuaresia dhe dashuria e tyre reth shkencave duket edhe nga menyra sesi perdoren dhe ruajten e perkthyen shkresat e lashta greke e romake, shume prej te cilave u bene te njohura ne Europe midis Arabeve (mos harrojme qe qendra kulturore dhe me rendesi te madhe per historine e lashte si Lindja e Mesme, Aleksandria, Kartagjena etj. ne kete kohe ishin ne duart e Arabeve ku dhe paten mundesine te takohen me njohurite e lashtesise), biles Arabet e Spanjes (Andalusia) u bene shkaku qe Europa nga Platonike u kthye ne Aristotelike (keshtu nga shekulli i 9 afersisht qender e mendimit europian nuk ishte mendimi ideal platonik por ai pozitiv/pervojtar aristotelian). Pra me pak fjale eshte pak gabim per mendimin tim te flasim per kopjime, thjesht ekziston nje zhvillim (une frymezohem nga dicka tjeter qe te nxjerr dicka te tjeter, te mesme) i cili eshte veti e Historise. As vet Arabet, duke dashur te kundershtoj sadopak shkrimtarin e artikullit te mesiperm, nuk filluan nga xero por kishin zotesine, horizontin dhe vullnetin (sidhe detyrim nga Islami) qe t'i perkushtohen fushave te dijes dhe te adoptojne cdo gje qe e shikonin si te mire. Gjithashtu duhet te shtoj se per kthimin e Muslimaneve drejt astronomise shkak kryesor luante vet feja, sepse Muslimanet ishin perhere te detyruar t'i kthehen qiellit per te matur kohen e namazeve dhe per te pritur festat islame si dhe muajin e Ramazanit, por nga andej e tutje vegela te mira ne kete interesim te tyre u treguan edhe papiret e lashta (sic u treguan edhe veprat e Arabeve vegela te mira per shpikjet e Europianeve). Pra te gjithe keta mire bene qe morren frymezim nga njeri tjetri, perndryshe nuk do kishim arritur ketu ku jemi, dhe te gjitheve duhet t'iu njihen vlerat!

me respekt Kryeplaku

----------


## ЯinoR

6.  Ai u krijon juve në barqet e nënave tuaja, krijim (etapë) pas krijimi në 3 eerësira. Ky është Allahu, Zoti juaj, vetëm i Tij është pushteti, nuk ka zot tjetër pos Tij

                                                                                                                    (En Nisaë)

                              -Në shekullin e fundit shkenca ka ardhur ne përfundim se embrioni gjat zhvillimit të tij kalon nëpër disa etapa, e këto janë:
-etapa para mitrës së nënës, njëher dhé mandej një pikë uji-fara
-etapa në mitrën e nënës, ujë-gjak-mish-eshtra dhe në fund shpirti.
-etapa pas mitrës së nënës, foshnjë-fëmijë- i pjekur dhe plak i rraskapitur   

D.m.th Kurani famëlartë, këtë gjë e ka cekur qysh para 1400 viteve, ndërsa shkencës iu deshë një  kohë e gjatë për ta vërtetuar këtë mrekulli të Allahut të cilën e cek në Kuranin famëlartë.

Vallë, Kurani a nuk qenka libër hyjnor, ku i cili po mbërthejka shum gjëra interesante për njerëzimin, që shkenca as që ka ndëgjuar për to deri në ditën e sotit.

*Kurani do të jet një udhërrëfyes për njerëzimin deri në ditën e Kijametit.*



2.  Ky është libri që nuk ka dyshim në te (sepse është prej Allahut) është udhëzues për ata që janë të devotshëm.    

                                                                                                               (El Bekare)

----------


## ЯinoR

- Në fund, do të kishim përmendur edhe një shembull tjetër që con kah bindja se vërtetë Kurani është fjalë hyjnore.
Pra, në Kuran, fjala deti përmendet 32 herë, ndërsa fjala toka 13 herë:
                          DETI                   32 herë
                          TOKA                 13 herë
Dr. T. el Suvaidan sqaron:  në qoftë se ne bëjmë mbledhjen e koncepteve të dy fjalëve det dhe tokë, fitojmë 45. Nga një llogaritje e thjeshtë nxjerrim:
                          32 / 45 x 100% = 71.11111111%
                          13 / 45 x 100% = 28.88888888%
Këto të dhëna pasqyrojnë atë cka njohim sot lidhur me raportin tokë-ujë në përqindje (mjaft precise).

                        ***MREKULLITË E KURANIT NUK KANË TË MBARUAR***


                                              marrur nga revista Pena stundentore
                                                                             dhjetor/2002

----------


## ЯinoR

EFEKTI I MISHIT DHE VAJIT TË DERRIT NË HORMONET DHE SJELLJEN E NJERIUT

Mishi dhe yndyra e derrit nuk janë vetëm të ndaluara për muslimanët, por ato janë të të krishterët, pasiqë Derri është krijuar të jetë pastrues I rrugëve,  të hajë fëlliqësitë thuhet mes tjerash në testamentin e ri.

                                Ai ua ndaloi juve vetëm coftinën, gjakun, mishin e derrit dhe atë që therret jo në emër të All-llahut...
                                                                                                        En Nahl (16):115

JETA E DERRIT
          Që të fitojmë një pasqyrë më të qartë, huazojmë një pjesë të inertvistës me fermerët nga Fisheri, Indiana, të cilët mbanin derra.Sipas tyre Derri është lirë të ruhet, kërkon kullosë, mund të jeton në plehra dhe gjëra të ngjashme përfshir edhe kafshën e ngordhur.Në të vërtet, ai mundet edhe të hajë edhe fecesin e vet.Edhe sjelljet e tyre seksuale janë të ndryshme nga kafshët tjera sic janë lopa, delja apo dhija.
Derri është shumë pak I turpshëm, gjegjësisht merret me akte seksuale në cdo kohë, në cdo vend.Derri femër është mjaft agresiv në aktivitetet seksuale, kur ajo është e nxehtë (ka afsh seksual) asaj nuk I intereson asgjë (ushqimi apo intimiteti) derisa të fillon atë qka kërkon (aktin seksual).Ata (derrat) I lëpijnë organet gjenitale të partnerëve pas mardhënieve, ashtu sic veprojnë qentë, por jo si gjitarët tjerë si lopa delja apo dhija.

PSE YNDYRA E DERRIT ËSHTË E NDRUSHME NGA YNDYRA E KAFSHËVE TJERA?
          Yndyrërat prej nga natyra e tyre janë lipide dhe shërbejnë si burim I energjisë. Ata mund të jenë burime burimore ose shtazore .Trigliceridet janë yndyrëra neutrale me një molekulë të glicerolit dhe tre acide yndyrore.Acidet yndyrore mund të jenë të ngopura ose të pangopura. Shumë nga yndyrërat e pangopura kanë pikë të lartë të shkrirjes.Dobia e jodit e yndyrës jep cilësinë e pangopshmërisë.Vlera e jodit të dhjamit I derrit është 65, te mishi I lopës-45, kurse te mishi I deles-32.
Pas gëlltitjes, përzierja e yndyrërave zë vend në stomak me nihmën e lipazës se stomakut (lipazë-ferment lipotik I grupit të hidrolazave).Me e ndihmën e lipazës pankreatike ngjan hidroliza e triglicerideve në glycerol dhe acidet yndyrore zënë vendin e tyre.Acidet yndyrore dhe gliceroli shfrytëzohen për inde të ndryshme si te muskujt, zemra, veshka dhe mëlcia si burim I energjisë.Kafshët barëngrënëse kane acide të pangopura në pozitën 2-të të molekulës së trigliceridit (TG), derisa kafshët mishngrënëse kanë acide të ngopura yndyrore në pozitën 2-të .Lipaza pankreatike (LP) nuk mundet të gidrolizon molekulën e TG-it nëse acidi I ngopur gjendet në pozitën e 2-të.Nëse njeriu ushqehet me yndyrë të kafshëve barngrënëse, yndyra do të hidrolizohet, absorbohet dhe resintetizohet do të shëndrrohet në yndyrë të njeriut, derisa ajo e mishngrënësve si dhe e DERRIT nuk do të hidrolizohet dhe prandaj do të deponohet te njerëzit si yndyrë e derrit në indin yndyror.


CKA BËN DEPONIMI I YNDYRËS SË DERRIT NË HORMONET DHE SJELLJEN E NJERIUT?
              Në qarkullim hormonet janë në formë të lidhur apo të lirë.Forma e lirë duhet të lidhet me receptorët në indin yndyror para se të bëhen active.Trashja zvoglon numrin e receptorëve prandaj hormonet nuk  mund të shfrytëzohen.Prandaj, nëse hormoni është insulin, shpie deri të sëmundja e diabetesit, ndërsa nëse hormoni është testosterone atëher kjo shpie deri në zvogëlim të pjellshmërisë (sterilitet) dhe amenorre (mungesë ose ndërprerje e periodave).Një sasi e yndyrës gjithashru kontrollon hormonet release.Prandaj ne shohim se menarkeja (koha e ardhjes së periodave të para) është e shtyrë te femrat atletike që kanë pak yndyrë dhe ndodh herët te femrat me peshë të ulët.
Mund të përfundojmë se te njerëzit te të cilët është deponuar yndyrë e derrit egziston crregullimi I lidhjes së hormoneve,për atë ata kanë sasi më të madhe të hormoneve në qarkullim.Është e mundur që shfurja seksuale dhe praktika seksuale e ngrënies së mishittë derrit në shoqëri është pasojë e asaj që e hajnë!Pas të gjithave, është e thënë nga ana e mjekëve, Ti je I atillë cfar ke ngrënë! .
Koha dhe hapsira nuk lejon të flitet për efektin e mishit të derrit në holesterol, natriumin dhe marrëdhëniet me sëmundjet e zemrës.

EFEKTET E MISHIT TË NGORDHUR DHE GËLLTITJES SË GJAKUT
            Mishi I ngordhur është ai mish I kafshës që ka ngordhur para se të therret dhe para se gjaku ti ketë rrjedhur jashtë.Gëlltitja e gjakut nuk është vetëm pirja e gjakut sic është përhapur në kohën e injorancës në Arabi ose sic praktikohet tani në Afrikë (ose në Francë), por gjithashtu edhe gjaku që gjendet në mish gjatë mbytjes së pahijshmë të kafshës.Të gjitha hormonet dhe antitrupat që gjenden në gjak janë infektiv (përfshirë këtu edhe virusët), prandaj gëlltitja e tillë është mjaft e rrezikshme, mund të shkaton edhe insikte të kafshëve sikurse shihen tek mishngrënësit sic janë qentë, macet dhe luanët.

                              Juve u janë ndaluar (ti hani): ngordhësira, gjaku, mishi I derrit, ajo që therret jo në emrin e All-llahut, e furmja, e mbytura, e rrëzuarja, e shparja (nag I tjetrës), ajo që e ka ngrënë egërsira, përvec asaj që arrini ta therrni (para se të ngordhë), ajo që është therrur për idhuj, dhe (u është ndaluar) të kërkoni me short fatin.Kjo është mëkat ndaj All-llahut.Tashmë , ata që mohuan, humbën shpresën për fenë tuaj (se të ndërroni), andaj mos u frikësonju atyre, por mua të më frikësoheni.Sot përsosa për ju fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju islamin fe...
                                                                                                      El Maide (5): 3
Sa I takon kësaj cështje, edhe të krishterët kanë qëndrim të ngjashëm; bile bile edhe më të ashpër:

                               Ju nuk duhet të përdorni si ushqim as gjakun e një zogu ose të një kafshe, pavarësisht se ku banoni.Në qoftë se dikush e pi gjakun, ai duhet përjashtuar nga gjiri I bashkësis së izraelit.
                                                                  LIGJI/Kodi Priftëror, 7 : 26-27 (fq. 116)  

                               Nëse një izraelit ose një I huaj që banon midis jush ha gjak, në cfarëdo forme të jetë ai, unë vetë do të kthehem kundër tij dhe do ta dëboj prej popullit të tij.
                                                                LIGJI/Kodi Priftëror, 17 : 10 (fq.129) 

                               Kur ngordh një kafshë, e cila është caktuar për tu ngrënë, ajo duhet prekur, por mbetet e papastërt deri në mbrëmje.Kush e largon kafshën e ngordhur ose ha dicka prej saj, duhet ti lajë rrobat, ai do të mbetet I papastërt deri në mbrëmje.

                                                                LIGJI/Kodi Priftëror, 7 : 39-40 (fq.121)




                                                                                       Pena stundentore (Abdullah Emini)
                                                                                                          dhjetor/2002

----------


## ЯinoR

*Ebu Abdullah El-Batani*
*   (Albategnius) (858-929 e.r.)*

El-Batani, I njohur në perëndim si Albategnius ishte një astronom dhe matematicien I famshëm.Ai u njoh si astronomi më imadh I kohës së tij dhe një nga më të mëdhenjtë e Mesjetës

Ebu Abdullah Muhamed Ibn Xhabir Ibn Sinan el-Batani lindi më 858 e.r. në ose pranë Batanit, një krahinë në Harran.Ai ishte pjestar I familjes mbretërore Sabi të Harranit dhe ishte musliman.El-Batani I mori mësimet e para nga I ati, Xhabir Ibn Sinan el Batani, I cili ishte gjithashtu një shkenctar I njohur.Më pas ia shkoi në Raka, në brigjet e Eufratit ku ai mori mësime të avancuara në shkencë.Nga fundi I shek. XIX ai emigroi në Samara ku ai punoi deri në fund të jetës së tij.El-Batani vdiq në vitin 929 e.r..
Gjatë qëndrimit të tij në el-Raka, nga 877 deri 929 ai bëri zbulime të rëndësishme astronomike. Sipas professor Filip Hitit, ...ai solli disa përmisime në punën e Ptolemit dhe gjithashtu korigjoi llogaritjet e bëra mbi lëvizjen e Hënës dhe disa planetëve.
Ai provoi mundësinë e eklipsit diellor, ndihmoi me të dhëna më të sakta për sa I përket stinëve, llogariti orbitën ekliptike (me pamje vezake) gjatësinë e stinëve dhe vitit tropical, dhe minin (mesataren) e orbitës së diellit.Llogaritja e saktë e tij për vitin diellor prej 365 ditësh, 5 orësh, 46 minutash dhe 24 sekondash qëndron shumë afër matjeve të fundit.Ai gjithashtu zbuloi që largësia e diellit kishte ndryshuar rreth 16 gradë 47 minuta që nga koha e Ptolemit.Ky zbulim shpjegon lëvizjen e planetëve rreth diellit dhe një ndryshim të vogël në matjen e kohës.Mendimi I tij për sa i përket ekuinokseve, ishte ndryshe nga mendimi I gabuar I Kopernikut disa shekuj më vonë.
Në një kontrast të theksuar me Ptolemin, el-Batani provoi varacionet e diametrit të dukshëm këndor të diellit dhe solli shpjegime të ndryshme mbi eklipsin.Pasi ai rishikoi orbitën e hënës dhe të planetëve, el-Batani solli një teori vërtet të vlershme mbi përcaktimin e kushteve për lindjen e hënës së re.Dunthorn, në 1749, e përdori studimin e el-Batanit mbi eklipsin hënor dhe diellor, për përcaktimin e shpejtësisë së lëvizjes së Hënës.Ai përcaktoi me saktësi një sërë koeficientësh astronomike si p.sh., ekuinokset në 54.5" cdo vit me formën Ekliptike në 23 gradë 35 min..El-Batani gjthashtu prezantoi zgjidhjen e shumë problemeve të trigonometrisë sferike me përdorimin e projekteve ortografike.Ishte puna e el-Batanit në lëvizjet fikse të disa yjeve që e ndihmoi Hevelius të zbulonte variacionet rrethore të lëvizjes së Hënës.
El-Batani u bë I njohur në Matematikë me përdorimin e përpjestimeve trigonometrike ashtu sikurse ne I përdorim sot.Ai ishte I pari që zëvendësoi vijat paralele greke nga Snus me nje kuptim më të qartë të superioritetit të tyre.Ai gjithashtu zhvilloi konceptin e kotangenit dhe plotësoi tabelat përkatëse.
Xhozef Hell theksoi që ...në fushën e trigonometrisë, teoria e Sinusit, Kosinusit dhe Tangentit I përket arabëve.Epokat e arta të Porbahut, Regiomontanus dhe Kopernikut nuk mund të përmenden pa vlerësuar punën themelore dhe përgatitore të matematicienëve arabë....
El-Batani shkroi libra mbi astronominë dhe trigonometrinë.Libri I tij më I famshëm ishte një studim astronomik I paraqitur me tabela I cili më vonë u përkthye në latinisht me titullin De Scienta Stellarum  De Numeris Stellarum et motibus.Kapitulli I tretë I librit të tij mbi astronominë I dedikohe trigonometrisë.Një përkthim I vjetër I këtij libri gjendet sot në Vatikan.El-Zixh ishte një libër tjetër I El-Batanit I cili u publikua nga C.A Nullino në Romë në 1899.Studimet e tij në astronomi u përkthyen në shumë gjuhë të huaja dhe patën një influencë të madhe në Evropë deri në peridhën e Rilindjes.
Beer dhe Madler, në librin e tyre të famshëm Der Mond (1837), përmenden një nga karakteristikat e sipërfaqës së hënës sipas Batanit (Albategnius).Ky është emri I jë sipërfaqe boshe me një diametër prej 80 miljesh në seksionin 1, e rrethuar me male që arrinë një lartësi prej 14000 këmbësh, disa kratere dhe vrima me buzë të ngritura. Zbulimet origjinale të el-Batanit në astronomi dhe trigonometri patën një ndikim të madh në zhvillimin e shkencës vecanërisht në preriudhën e mesjetës.Në librin e tij De Revolutionibus Orbium Clestium Koperniku shpreh hapur mirënjohjen e tij ndaj el-Batanit.


                          marrur nga revista Pena studentore(Agim Osmani)
                                                 dhjetor/2002

----------


## StormAngel

Hidrologji

Filozofi I njohur Greke Aristoteli, ka menduar se avulli prej tokës 
kondenzohet në shpellat e bjeshkëve të ftohta dhe kështu formohen liqejt 
nëntokësorë. Në shekullin e shtatë (p.e.r) një filozof tjetër i quajtur 
Talesi nga Miletusi, besonte se stërpikat e ujit nga sipërfqet e oqeaneve, 
mblidhen dhe me anën e erës ngriten mbi tokë dhe shëndrohen ne rreshje 
atmosferike. Më vonë, dietari i njohur Bernard Palissy, e prezentoj një 
përshkrim  tjetër të qarkullimit të ujit në natyrë. 
Ai sqaroj se uji avullohet nga nxehtesia e diellit, ngritet lartë në qiell, 
prej nga formohen mjegullat. Era i shpërndanë nëpër kontinente dhe kështu 
kondenzohet dhe formohet shiu. Shiu mblidhet nëpër lumej e liqej dhe nëpërmes 
burimeve kthehet sërish në oqeane. Sot, bile edhe fëmijët e shkollave fillore 
e dijnë këtë fenomen, kurse, në kohën e Muhamedit (a.s), kjo ide e përhapur 
ka qenë e trajtuar më tepër si spekulim, se sa fakt i vërtetë. Mu në atë kohë 
Kur'ani  tregoj: "A nuk e ke parë se si Allahu drejton retë, pastaj i bashkon 
i bën grumbull ato dhe atëherë e sheh shiun se si rrjedh prej tyre. Ai lëshon 
prej së larti, nga retë e mëdha si kodra breshër dhe me të godet kë do, e ja 
largon atij që do. Shkëlqimi i vetëtimës së dritës së resë, gadi se s'të merr 
të të parit" (Kur'an  24:43). Shum versete Kur'anore flasin për këtë të 
vërtetë, por ata nuk përqëndrohen vetëm aty. Ata flasin gjithashtu edhe për 
ndrrimin e stinëve: "A nuk e sheh se Allahu lëshon ujë nga qielli dhe atë e 
shpërndanë në tokë nëpër burime, mandej me të mbijnë bimë të llojeve dhe 
ngjyrave të ndryshme, pastaj ajo thahet dhe ti e sheh atë të zverdhuar dhe 
pastaj e bënë atë të llomitur. Ska dyshim se në këtë ka argument për të zotët 
e mendjes." (Kur'ani 39:21) "Nga argumentet e Tij është edhe ajo që ua dëfton 
vetëtimën dhe si frikë e edhe si shpresë, dhe nga qielli lëshon shi e me te e 
ngjallë tokën pas vdekjes së saj. Në këtë ka argumente për një popull që di 
të mendojë" (Kur'ani 30:24).

Biologji

 Kur'ani është shpallur 600 vjetë përpara se shkencetari musliman, Ibn Nafis, 
e zbuloj qarkullimin e gjakut dhe 1000 vjetë para se William Harvey e sqaroj 
detalisht para shkenctarëve Prendimorë. Kur`ani gjithashtu përmendi edhe 
procesin e tretjes së ushqimit dhe shpërndarjen e materjeve ushqyese: "Ju 
edhe në kafshët keni mësim (përvojë). Ne nga një pjesë e asaj që e kan në 
barqet e tyre mes ushqimit të tyre dhe gjakut, ju japim të pini qumshtë të 
pastër, të shijshëm (të lehtë) për ata që e pinë" (Kur'an, 16:66).  Kur'ani 
tutje vazhdon të na njohë me botën që na rrethon.  Krijimi i njerëzisë, mund 
të vërehet në secilën qenje individuale.  Ajetet Kur'anore, sa i perket 
fekondimit dhe zhvillimit embrional të qenjes njerëzore, janë të çuditshme 
për shkenctarët e kohës sonë: "Dhe Ai është që krijoj llojet, mashkullin dhe 
femrën. Nga pika e farës që hidhet". (Kur'an, 53:45-46). "Pastaj atë e bëmë 
pikë uji në një vend të sigurtë" (Kur'an, 23:13). "Lexo! me emrin e Zotit 
tënd, icili krijoj (çdo gjë). Krijoj njeriun prej një gjaku të ngjizur (në 
mitrën e nënës)" (Kur'an, 96:1-2). Më pas, atë pikë uji e bëmë copë gjaku, e 
at gjak të ngurtë e bëmë copë mishi, e atë copë mishi e shëndrruam në eshtra 
dhe eshtrave ua veshëm mishin, pastaj atë e bëmë krijsë tjetër (me shpirtë). 
I lartë është Allahu më i miri krijues" (Kur'an, 23:14).  Embrioni gjatë 
zhvillimit, kalon nëpër faza, ku shumica janë disproporcionale. "O ju njerëz! 
nëse dyshoni për ringjalljen, atëherë (mendoni krijimin tuaj që) Ne u krijuam 
ju prej dheu, pastaj prej uji, pastaj prej një gjaku të ngjizur, pastaj prej 
një sa kafshatë mishi që është krijesë e formuluar ose e pa formuluar, në 
mënyrë që t'ju sqarojmë.  Ndërsa atë që dëshirojmë nNe, e përqëndrojmë në 
mirët deri në një afat të caktuar, e mandej u nxjerrim foshnje dhe ashtu e 
arrini pjekurinë tuaj. Ka që dikush prej jush vdes heret, e dikush të jetojë 
deri në pleqëri të thellë, në mënyrë që të mos dijë asgjë nga dija që ka 
patur. E ti e sheh tokën e tharë të vdekur, e kur Na ja lëshojmë asaj ujin, 
ajo gjallërohet, shtohet dhe nga të gjitha llojet rritë bimë të këndshme." 
(Kur'an, 22:5). "Mandej, Ai e formëson atë (në barkun e nënës) dhe nga ana e 
vet i jep shpirtin atij dhe Ai është që juve u pajisë edhe me dëgjim, me të 
parë e me zemër, e pak send është ajo që ju falënderoni".(Kur'an, 32:9).

Fizikë

Kur'ani parasheh edhe fazat e zhvillimit njerzorë. Ai na jep dituri mbi 
fluturimet kozmike, dhe thotë: "O turmë e xhinëve dhe e njerëzve, nëse keni 
mundësi të dilni përtej kufijve të qiejve e të tokës, depërtoni pra, por nuk 
mundeni vetëm me ndonjë fuqi të fortë". (Kur'an, 55:33). Tani duhet të jemi 
të vetëdijshëm se organizmi i çuditshëm i lindjes, mekanizmi i pakufishëm 
natyrorë, zhvillimi i jetës në tokë e të gjitha të tjerat të ngjajshme me 
kto, nuk janë vetëm një koincident. Shkenctarët duke u zhytur edhe më thellë 
në nënbotën e atomit, apo mësheftësitë e gjithësisë, arrijne horizonte të 
reja të diturisë.  Kështu ato konfrontohen me pyetje të cilat më parë janë 
konsideruar vetëm si çështje të botës fetare. Shkenca, si një formë relative 
e diturisë, asnjëherë nuk do të jetë në gjendje tu përgjigjet të gjitha 
këtyre pyetjeve. Mirëpo, duke  realizuar të vërtetën që Kur'ani përmban, ne 
do të mundemi të arrijmë njohuri të pazbuluara, duke hulumtuar për dituri 
shkencore. Para më shumë se 14 shekujve, njeriu nuk i ka njohë faktet 
shkencore për të cilat flet Kur'ani.  Athua, çka përmban tjetër Kur'ani për 
të na ofruar në fushën shekncore? Athua, çfarë do të mund të zbulonin 
pasardhësit tanë nga Kur'ani që për sytë tonë është misterioze dhe e 
pakuptueshme?  Ky realizim, do të bëhet duke qenë të vetëdijshëm se jeta 
është e mvarur apo e ndërlidhur me gjith diturinë fetare dhe spirituale. 
Ajetet Kur'anore janë zbulimet më të reja të një tradite të gjatë të 
mençurisë së zbuluar. Pra, të gjitha zbulimet e mistereve ende të panjohura, 
mund të bëhen vetëm nëpërmes studimit të pandërprerë shkencorë.

Matematikë

    Në kohën e rregullimit të mardhënijeve brenda shtetit Islam prej Kinës 
(në lindje) e deri në Francë (në prendim), shkenctarët Islam menjëherë 
filluan përkthimet e veprave nga kultura greke, romake, indiane, 
kopte,aramejase dhe hinduse. Kalifi HARUN ER-RESHID ka marrë haraçin në 
libra, ndërsa kalifi Al Me'mnun peshën e veprës së përkthyer e ka paguar me 
ari.  Në fillim, në qendër të venmendjes ishin përkthimet, ndërsa më vonë 
erdhi periudha e krijimit origjinal në lëmenjt e ndryshëm shkencorë. Kan 
folur për evolocionin, krijimin dhe zhvillimin e jetës si dhe ndikimin e 
mjedisit në qenijet e gjalla. Për këtë, disa shekuj para Lamarkit dhe 
Darvinit kan shkruar Ibn Maskavej, Ihvan As-Safa dhe Ibn Haldun. Kan caktuar 
ligjin e përgjithshëm të gravitetit dhe kan precizuar kuptimet themelore të 
mekanikës, shpejtësinë, peshën dhe hapsirën, edhpse këto më vonë i janë 
përshkruar Njutnit. Eshtë vërtetuar historikisht se për këto kanë shkruar Al 
Hazin e shumë të tjerë me qindra vjetë para Njutnit. 
Ibn An-Nefis, disa shekuj para Herit, ka sqaruar qarkullimin e vogël të 
gjakut, ndërsa Ibn An Hejsem natyrën e dritës, shpejtësinë dhe ligjin e 
thyerjes së saj, shumë më heret se shkenctarët Europjan. 
 AL HAVARIZMI ndër të parët ka përdorur numrat në matematikë, në vend të 
llogaritjes shkrimore (me shkrim). Ai ka caktuar dy seri të numrave. E PARA: 
është e njohur me emrin, si numra Indian, ndërsa kjo e dyta përdoret në 
pjesën Prendimore, arabe dhe Europjane. El Havarizmi, ka sistematizuar deri 
atëherë diturinë e shpërndarë nga matematika, duke ja vënë themelet kështu 
matematikës dhe algjebrës.
Nëse gjeometria është greke, atëherë pa dyshim trigonometria është arabe. Me 
përdirimin e Sinusit, ata kan zgjedhur shumë probleme të trigonometrisë, duke 
lidhë mardhënijet në mes sinusit dhe tangensit. El BEJRUNI ka shkruar shumë 
vepra në lëminë e trigonometrisë.
EL BEJRUNI, në mënyrë shum precize ka caktuar peshën specifike të 18 metaleve 
deri te decimalja e katërt, ecila nuk ndryshon prej llogaritjeve më të reja, 
kur janë zbuluar instrumentet më të përsosura.  ER RAZI ka përshkruar 25 
instrumente të metalit dhe të qelqit të cilat kanë qenë të njohura deri 
atëherë.  EL IDRISI, EL HAZIN, EL BEJRUNI kan caktuar ligjet themelore të 
gravitetit. El Hazin gjithashtu ka konstruktuar aparatin për matjen e peshës 
së trupave në ujë dhe në ajër. El Bejruni ka konstruktuar aparatin për 
përfitimin e peshës specifike të shumë mineraleve, lëngjeve dhe trupave të 
cilat treten në ujë. Ibn Junusi ka konstruktuar lavjerrsin të cilin 
astronomët arab e kanë përdorur në eksperimentet e tyre. Kan matur shtypjen 
atmosferike dhe kan dijtur se trupi është më i lehtë në ajër sesa në  tokë. 
Shkenctarët arab kan shkruar gjithashtu një numër të madh veprash nga 
biologjia, mineralogjia, astronomia, gjeometria, mjekësia, muzika etj.  
Shkenctarët arab në këtë mënyrë kan vendosur themelet e metodave të reja të 
metodologjisë së punës kërkimore dhe shkencore.  CAGORI, thotë: "Ne 
Europjanët mendojmë se kemi dhënë dhe se kemi vërtetuar shum teori shkrime 
dhe mendime, por në fund prapë konstatohet se arabët në to kanë kaluar shumë 
më heret. Popujt arabo-Islam kan bajtur flamurin e Rilindjes kulturore disa 
shekuj me radhë, në kohën kur Europa ka qenë në detin e errësirës. Mendimi 
shkencorë në periudhën Islame, i dhuroj njerzimit shumë forma të rehatisë, 
kulturës, mirëqenijes duke i dhuruar mësuesit Al Farabi dhe Ibn Sina...". 

Gjeografi

Zgjimi i Europës nga gjumi, filoj me përkthimet e gadi të gjitha veprave, nga 
gjuha arabe në gjuhën latine.  VASCO DE GAMA, lundroj rreth Afrikës dhe 
arrinë deri te Arkipelagu i Malezisë. Kapiteni i anijes në këtë rrugë ishte 
IBN MEXHID. KRISTOFOR KOLOMBO, duke kërkuar rrugën për Indi, Arrijti në 
Amerikë.Në vitin  921, Ibn Fadlan ishte në Bullgari ku bëri përshkrimin e 
parë me shkrim, që ekziston edhe sot. Përshkrimet ishin lidhur me poziten 
gjeografike, popullsinë dhe mënyrën e jetës në at vend.
Al Biruni ka qenë i pari që i dha emrin lumit Angara dhe përshkroi popullaten 
e Krahinës së Baikalit në Siberin Veriore. Ai ka dhënë informata edhe rreth 
Afrikës së jugut dhe Mozambikut.Ai shkoi në Indi, studjoj gjuhen sanskrishte 
artin dhe shkencen Indiane dhe shkroi librin KHITAB UL-HIND. 
Muhallabi, ka qenë autor i punimit gjeografik që kishte të bënte me Sudanin. 
Ai ishte autor i librit që ishte libri i parë që bënte fjalë për kët vend, në 
vitin 985.
Sulejman Tajir në vitin 851, udhëtoi në Indi dhe në Kinë. Në indi pak më vonë 
udhëtoi edhe Ibn Hawqal. Kurse Ibn Khurdadhih e spejgoi Indinë dhe poziten 
gjeografike të saj në detaje. 
Ibn Rustah është autor i ENCIKLOPEDISE shtat volume prej të cilave jan marrë 
me gjeografi Kjo enciklopedi sot gjendet në Muzeun Britanik dhe ka qenë e 
publikuar në vitin 903 (290 H).(*10)
Ahmed Sahl b.Hisham al Marvazi ka qenë ndër të parët që ka bërë hartat 
gjeografike dhe ka përshkruar poziten gjeografike të Kinës, Indisë e disa 
vendeve tjera të Lindjes. Ka vdekë më 934. (*11)
Kontribuesit tjerë në gjeografi janë: Al Masudi : udhëtoi dhe përshkroi 
Indin, Kinën, Ceylon, Kankan, Malabar, Zezibar, Detin Kinez, Madagaskar 
Uman...
Al Istakhri: bëri harten e shteteve duke e ngjyrosë secilin shtet me ngjyra 
të ndryshme (Viti 951)
Al Haik: gjeograf dhe astronomer më 945 ka shkruar gjeografinë e Arabisë
Al Maqdisi: gjeograf shum i njohur edhe në prendim (lindur në Jerusalem më 
947)
Jaihani, Hamadani, Balkhi, gjeograf të njohur.
Al Bakri: (Spanjë 1040) Botoi fjalorin e njohur gjeografik.
Muhamed Al-Tariqi: shkroi për Afriken e Jugut
Al Munajjim: fjalorin gjeografik që spegonte të gjitha qytetet, poziten 
gjografike, popullsinë, ekonominë etj.
Ibn Jubair Al-Kinani: shkroi librin shum të rëndësishëm "Udhëtimet e Ibn 
Jubairit".
 Ibn Said al Maghribi ka bërë harten klimatike atëherë të vendeve të njohura.
Al Idrisi (1099) ka bërë harten e botës dhe ka qenë personalitet i njohur në 
shkencen e gjeografisë.
Emrat tjerë të njohur në shkencen e gjeografisë i përmendim shkurtimisht: 
Abul Fida (1273), Hamdullah Mustawfi (1340),  Al Damishqi (1327), Abdul 
Razzaq (1413), Amin Ahmad Razi, Harun B.Ali (ka projektua instrumentet e parë 
astronomik), Maslama al-Majriti (1007) ka bërë tabelat gjeografike. Umar 
al-Marrakushi (1230), etyj, etj.

Oftalmologjia

Merita e oftamologëve arab (specijalistë për sëmundjen e syrit), vërtetë 
është e madhe. Njëra nga punimet e rëndësishme (të shquara) klasike me emrin: 
"OFTALMOLOGJIA MEMORIALE" e shkruar nga Ali Ibn Isa (viti 1000 i erës sonë), 
është i hartuar nga materjali grek: "DHJET LIDHJET E SYRIT" të Galenit, icili 
solli njohuri të reja. Në librin për kalifin, (i shkruar rreth vitit 1260), 
përmenden 18 punime të bëra në oftalmologji, ndërsa punimet greke që nga 
Hipokrati e deri te Paulusi (periudhë kohore kjo e 1000 vjetëve), janë të 
shkruara vetëm 5 vepra, në këtë lëndë. Të gjitha veprat tjera që i kan 
shkruar muslimanët mbi oftalmologjinë, janë afro 30. 
Veprat më të rëndësishme janë shkruar nga specjalistët e sëmundjeve të syve, 
dhe 14 sosh ekzistojnë edhe sot. Vepra më komplete e Ali Ibn Isa, është 
"TEDHKIRETUL KANHALIJN" (Ditari i mjekut të syve), vepra më e mirë lidhje me 
sëmundjet e syve. Kjo vepër u përkthye dhe u komentue në gjermanishte më 
1904, nga Hirschbergu dhe Lipperti. Më 1936 u përkthye në gjuhën angleze nga 
Casey Wood. Përkthimi i parë i këtij libri u bë në gjuhën persishte, e pastaj 
në gjuhën latine, dhe u publikua në venedik më 1497.
    Abdul Hasan Ahmed Ibn Muhamed Al Tabari, në veprën e tij "KITABUL 
MUALEXHETUL BUKRATIJJA" (Libri mbi mjekimin hipokratian) ka shkruar vështrime 
të gjata mbi sëmundjen e syve, vepër kjo që fatkeqësisht nuk ekziston më.
    Ammar Ibn Ali nga Mosuli, sukseset e tija më të mëdha i arrijti rreth 
vitit 1010, me librin "KITABUL MUNTAK HAB FI LLAXHUL AJN" (libri i opcijoneve 
për mjekimin e sëmundjeve të syve). Libri i tij ka të bëjë me anatominë, 
patologjinë dhe gjasht rasteve të operimit të kataraktit dhe rastin neuristik 
optik.! Ammari ka shqyrtuar 48 sëmundje të syve në një vepër të vogël prej 
1500 fjalësh. Ky dorëshkrim (nr 894) gjendet në bibloteken ESCORIAL të  
adridit në Spanjë. Kjo vepër është përkthye në hebraisht (shek. XVIII) dhe në 
gjermanisht (1905).
Ammari, ishte i pari që kishte bë operimin e kataraktit me anë të thithjes, 
duke përdorur një gjilpërë me zgavërr, të cilën e fuste në "limbus". Ky llojë 
operacioni aplikohet edhe sot (në raste të tilla). Në Europë nuk është dijtë 
për këtë llojë operacioni, deri në fund të shekullit XVIII.
        Abu Ruh Muhammad Ibn Mansur Bin Abdullah, i njohur si AL XHURXHANI, 
mjek i shquar nga Persia, sukseset e veta i arrijti  rreth vitit 1088 në 
veprën "NUR UL AJN" (Drita e syve), në dhjet volume. Vetëm volumi i shtatë, 
përshkruan rreth 30 operacione të syrit. Në këtë vepër bën fjalë për 
anatominë dhe fiziologjinë e syrit; për sëmundjet SCLERAL dhe CORNEAL, për 
problemet e kapakëve të syve, paralizën e nervit të tretë, ç'rregullimet e 
qarkullimit të gjakut, toksikimin për sëmundjet shëruese dhe joshëruese dhe 
metoda për shërimin e tyre, kirurgjisë së syve, për anastazionin që e kanë 
përdorë mjekët e syve, etj.
    Një emër tjetër që përmendi Hirschberg, në ligjëratën e tij të mbajtur në 
"Asociacion American", të medicinës më 1905 ishte EBU MUTARIE nga Sevila (e 
Spanjës), icili sukseset e tija i arrijti rreth shekullit XI, specijalist i 
sëmundjeve të syve, icili njëkohësisht ishte edhe vezir. Fatkeqësisht, veprat 
e tija sot kan humbur pa gjurmë.
        MUHAMMED IBN KASSUM IBN ASLAM (AL GHAFIQI) /... - 1165/ i cili veproj 
në shekullin XII, në vepren e tij të njohur "AL MURSHID FIL KHUL" 
(Udhërrëfyes i drejtë në oftalmologji).  Përveç sëmundjeve të syrit, ky jep 
të dhëna edhe për kokën dhe sëmundjet e trurit. Ky jep shënime, edhe për 
instrumentet që janë përdorë në kirurgjinë e syve. Ajo që filloj të lulëzojë 
në fillimin e shekullit XX në Amerikë dhe në Europë, është bërë në shekullin 
XII në Spanjen muslimane. KHALIFA IBN AL MAHASIN nga Halebi (Aleppo) i Sirisë 
më 1860, shkroi një libër prej 564 faqesh në të cilin përshkruan dhe jep 
skica të ndryshme të instrumentave kirurgjike, duke përfshi 36 instrumenta  
për kirurgjinë e syve. Ai gjithashtu shqyrton lidhjet midis syrit dhe trurit. 
Shkruan edhe për 12 lloje të operacioneve të kataraktit. 
    SALAHUDDIN IBN JUSUF nga Hammah (Siri) më 1290, shkrou vepren "DRITA E 
SYVE", në të cilën bën fjalë, mbi teorinë optike të të pamunit.
    IBN HEITHEM (965-...) ishte i pari që spjegoj se të pamunit është i 
mundësuar për shkak të përkthyerjes së rrezeve të dritës.Që nga viti 800 - 
1300, bota Islame pati jo më pak se 60 specjalist të syve (me famë). Autorë 
të veprave dhe monografive, lidhur me oftalmologjinë, ndërsa në Europë para 
shekullit XX, as që është dëgjuar për ndonjë mjek të syve.Sipas revistës së 
Asociacionit Amerikan të Medicinës (viti 1935), në librarinë e Vatikanit, 
është një dorëshkrim nga Ibn Nefisi (...-1288) me titull: "KITABUL MUHAZ FI 
TIBB-IL AJN" (libër koreksionesh në medicinën e syve). Ky libër përmban 
përshkrimin e syve të shtazëve dhe vështrimin lidhur me shumëllojshmërinë e 
ngjyrave të syve të njeriut.
Gerard Of Cremona Kaloj në Toledo të Spanjës 40 vjetë (1147 - 1187),të jetës 
së vet, duke përkthyer veprat e Ar-Raziut dhe Ibn Sinaut.Mjekët arab ishin të 
parët që parandalonin vërbimin, që nga viti 100 i erës sonë, kur Ar-Razi u bë 
mjeku i parë icili përshkrou veprimin refleksiv të bebzës së syrit.
    Gjatë kësaj errësire të plotë në Europen e Mesjetës, ata (Muslimanët) i 
ndriçuan edhe pishtarët e shkencës sonë (oftalmologjisë)  nga Gualdalkuviri 
(Spanjë), deri te Nili (Egjipt) dhe lumi Oxus (Rusi). Ata ishin mjeshtrit e 
vetëm të oftalmologjisë në Europen mesjetare (*12).
AL RAZI (vdiq rreth vitit 930 pas Krishtit) qe më i madhi i mjekëve të 
mesjetës, dhe shërbeu për një kohë si mjeku kryesorë në spitalin e madh të 
Bagdadit.
Al Raziu, në europë i njohur si Rrazes, shkroj 220 vepra medicionale, prej të 
cilave edhe disa enciklopedi. Shumë prej tyre janë përkthyer në gjuhën latine 
dhe janë studjuar shekuj me radhë në katedrat medicionale të Europës.
IBNI SINA (i njohur si AVICENA), si dhjet vjeçarë ka qenë hafiz i Kur'anit, 
kurse si shtatmbëdhjetë vjeçarë mjek. Ka shkruar shumë libra, por më e 
rëndësishmja është "KANUNI". Kanuni është përkthyer në disa gjuhë, ndërsa 
vetëm në gjuhën latine ka përjetuar 15 botime, e vetëm një herë në gjuhën 
hebreje. Më shumë se 600 vjetë, "Kanuni" ka qenë bazë e studimeve medicionale 
në Europë. Për Ibni Sinanë, Dr Taller thotë: "Njohja e tij e sëmundjeve të 
psikogjenezës, shkaqeve të sëmundjeve psiqike dhe simpomofologjisë  së këtyre 
sëmundjeve, simboleve të gëzimeve psiqike, ja tejkalon larg asaj që sot i di 
një mjek mesatarë.
Ibën Rushdi në Shkencën Europjane, është radhitur në radhen e filozofëve më 
të mirë arab. Mbi të, Ernest Renan ka shkruar një studim shumë të mirë me 
titull "L'AVERROISME" 1852. Kjo është botuar në veprat e zgjedhura të E. 
Renanit me titull "OUVRES COMPLETES", t III1, 1-365 Paris 1949. Dubrovnikasi 
Nikola Vuçetiq ka shkruar një komentim mbi veprat e Averrosit, botuar në 
Venedik më 1580.(*13)

**************************************************  ******
Shënimet:

*1) DITURIA ISLAME 32/1991
*2. FUNK & WAGNALLS NEW ENCYCLOPEDIA Volumi i VII-të. New York 1972
`   *3 .Po aty, faqe 97-98
*4.  Alija Izetbegoviq ISLAM IZMEDU ISTOKA I ZAPADA
*5 MUSLIM CONTRIBUTION TO SCIENCE
*6. Po aty
*7.  Alija Izetbegoviq 'ISLAM IZMEDJU ISTOKA I ZAPADA
*8. Op. Cit në DITURIA ISLAME 55/1994
*9.KONTRIBUTI I MUSLIMANëVE NE SHKENCE nga Abdulhalim Muntanis
*10. Nafis Ahmad: MUSLIM CONTRIBUTION TO SCIENCE Lahore, 1972
*11Sarton:: INTRODUCTION OF HISTORY OF SCIENCE Volumi i parë, faqe 621 
*12 ISLAMI ESHTE DITURI DHE KULTURE  Sh. Ahmeti botuar në EDUKATA ISLAME, 
Nr.1, Prishtinë 1971
*13. Dituria Islame
**********************************
FUND


Marre nga albislam

----------


## Le Chiffre

Une do te mundohem te sjell ketu nje mendim timin per kete teme, por pa patur ndermend te ngre apo ul asnje pale, por thjesht te sjell nje MEDITIM ne lidhje me fete dhe kryesisht me ndikimin fetar ne shqiperi...
Ndonjerit mund ti pelqeje, ndoenjerit mud te mos u pelqeje..por ju lutem te me kuptoni, se ky eshte vetem mendimi im, dhe qe te tregohem i te qyteteruar, te respektojme mendimin e kundert, e ta shikojme ate si nje gje qe nuk perputhet me mendimin e nje pale apo te pales tjeter..;pa kaluar ne ofendime sic ne shqiptaret e kemi zakon....qe na ka cuart sot te diskutojme edhe kete teme...
Kjo teme eshte interesnte ne kuptimin e informimit te pergjithshem mbi fete dhe mbi analizat qe perpiqet sejcili ti beje njeres apo tjetres fe. Feja islame kohet e fundit ka perjetuar nje "tronditje te madhe psikologjike" dhe ka humbur terren ndaj feve te tjera per vete faktin se ajo eshte mpleksur me islamizin e theksuar konservator dhe me organizatat terroriste, qe sigurisht e kane zanafillnen nga bota e erret pakistaneze dhe afganiztane. Shume pak kjo fe eshte marre me terrorizmin dhe e ka pare zgjidhjen ne pemjet terorit ne vendet me te moderuara islame.
Po ti referohemi shqiperise, atehere ne duhet te ndalemi dhe te shikojme me sy kritik fese islame. Ajo duhet pare si nje lloj kulture ne popullin tone jo si nje tradite e thelle. Feja islame ne shqiperi i ka zanafillat e veta rreth shekullit te 15, dhe u be fe mbizoteruese ne shekullin e 16. Kjo ka qene pikerisht kur Shqiptaret ju nenshtruan sundimit te gjate turk.
Sundimi turk solli influenca te fese islame ne shqiperi, dhe vecanerisht ndikoi ne jeten ekonomike te vendit. Shume Feudale shqiptare e pane lidhjen me fene si nje shkeputje nga sistemi taksor turk, dhe sigurisht duke zoteruar mjetet e prodhimit keto feudale kane ndikuar edhe ne fshataresine dhe masen e gjere te popullit qe ti pershtaten kesaj feje te re.
Pse ishte kjo fe e re per shqiptaret? 
Shqiperia, ose me sakte Iliria apo Pellazget, nuk kane patur nje fe te sakte. Feja qe ushtronin Pellazget ka qene me shume ZOTER, sic ishte zoti per drithin, dielin, te mbjellat etj. Kjo influence ka zoteruar deri ne kohen kur nga pushtimi Romak dhe kryqezimi i Krishtit prej Romakeve pas tradhetise qe i bene cifutet, linden fete e reja, ajo ke krishtere, ajo islame dhe ajo cifute.
Sigurisht te treja fete lindien brenada nje fisi, brenda nje familje, brenda nje populli. Romaket qe ne vetvete nuk jane asgje tjeter por Pellazge, adoptuan kriztianizmin per kushtet qe une skam ndermend ti sqaroj ketu dhe e sollen ne trevat Pellazge. Pellazget siaps te gjitha fakteve te pa kontestuashme kane jetuar nga kufiri i Gjernanise, Spanja, ne kufi me Rumanine, ne e deri ne ishujt e peloponezit. Sigurisht sikurse eshte zbuluar, ne keto treva eshte folur gjuha pellazge qe ishte baza e gjuheve indoevriopiane. Nje profesor i univeristetit te Kazakistanit ka zbuluar disa libra te vjeter pergameni, ne te cilat eshte shkraujtur ne greqishten e vjeter. Ai mori nje pregamen dhe e kaloi ne scanograph, dh eper cudine e tij erejti se cdo pergamen ishte lyer me boje dhe ishte shkruajtur mbi te ne greqiashten e vjeter. Pasi i hoqi bojen ne nje flete, ai zbuloi nje shkrim tjeter nen te....
Per cudine e tij ai shkrim ishte krejt ndryshe nga cdo gjuhe qe ai njihte, kueshtu qe u lidh me nje profesor te univeristetit te Berlinit i i cili ishte perkushtuar Albanologjise, dhe herioglifet e gjetura nen bojen e pergamenit ishin fletet e nje feudali Pellazg qe bente urdhera per tere teritorin e tij, ku fare qarte u gjeten fjale njerokeshe si buk, ha, tok, etj...
Per habine e te gjitheve u gjet nje urdherese e vjeter qe urdheronte djegjen ose pershtatjen e tete gjitha librave pergamene te shkruajtura ne Pellazgisht. Kjo ka ardhur fill pasi "hordhite" Armene u dynden ne tokat pjellore te Pellazgut duke punuar ne shtetet epasura Pellzazge si sekretare. Meqenese njihet prejte gjitheve se Armenet jane nje popull i ngjashem me romet, ato kishin nje dukuri njaft te tyren - kishin shume t ezhvilluar gjuhen e shkruar ne germa cirilike dhe fene. Keto dy elemente i mbanin ato gjalle si popull dhe u percollen ne perandorine e paane Pellazge. Ato jo vetem influencuan ne shkrimin e Pellazgjishtes me germa cirilike, por paten ndikimin e tyre ne shume fenomente te Pellazgut qe cuan ne rrenimin e perandorise se madhe dhe te paane, ne ndarjen e saj ne principata me te vogla nga ku u formuan popujt Gjermane, Franceze, Spanjolle etj...deri sa arriten ne uzurpimin e historise Pellazge. Pse e them kete? Per faktin e thjeshte se ne nuk mundemi, nuk kemi asnje mundesi te lexojme Homerin, Plutonin apo tere filozofet e shkencetaret, shkrimtare e dijetaret e vejter Greke (te ashtuquatur-dhe do ta spjegoj me poshte pse) ne gjuhen e tyre origjinale.
Si ka mundeis do te thote ndonjeri? Po fantazon? Mbase, por une i referohem llogjikes se vete perceptimit te botes lashte...
Ishin pikerisht prifterinjte/murgjit Greke qe shpiken Greqishten e Re! Po pse pyes une, pse Greqishte e Re? Pse te mos mbahej gjuha e Homerit? Nuk eshte kjo nje gjuhe qe nuk i perqaset asnje gjuhe tjeter? Nuk eshte kjo gjuha qe na ka lene tere ato bema e tere ato perendie  trima? Nuk eshte kjo gjuha qe ka shkraujtur heroizmat e Grekerve te Lashte?
Dhe sigurisht pergjigja eshte fare e thjeshte: - Nuk ka Grek te kete marre pjese ne asnje histori te Homerit, nuk ka asnje fakt qe ato kane qene figurat e Homerit apo te gjithe filozofeve te lashte. Prifterinjte/Murgjit Armene, shpiken gjuhen Greke shume gjenerata me vone, kur ato moren nen ndikim te tyre tere historine e shkruajtur Pellazge, dhe  transformuan fjalen Pellazg me fjalen Grek ne tere shkrimet e lashta per ti dhene popullit Armen nje attdhe te dyte, ate ne trojet e Pellazgeve bujare, qe jo vetem i shtruan sofren, por i liruan edhe shtepine...ketyre murgjeve dhe ketij populli qe nuk i besonte asnje ne bote. Dhe kjo solli sigurisht edhe fundin e Pellazgeve, humbjen e tyre ne histori...deri ne barbarizmat midis fiseve te ndryshme pellazge, ikjen e nje pjese te tyre me mbretin Alban ne krye dhe pushtimin e Irlandes dhe Skocise, dy vende keto te populluara nga fiset Pellazge...
Prishja e perandorise se madhe Pellazge, dhe sigurisht humbja e elementeve fetare te tyre, e zoterave te Pellageve (referohu zoterave Greke), solli venitjen e ketij populli bujar e dikur te lavdishem...dhe cuarjen en asimilimin e plote te tij, deri ne mbetjen e nje grushti te vogel qe vazhdon te populloi nga Peloponezi deri ne kufinjt me Rumanine e sotme, por kryesisht ne trojet e populluara nga Greket e sotem dhe Shqiptaret. Keto troje kane qene tabani i Pellazgjishtes dhe Pellazgeve. Edhe po te shkosh sot en tere Greqine, pothuajse 70% e tokes neGreqi vazhdon e zoterohet nga Pellazget/Arvanitasit, nje tregues ky qe tregon se kush shte me te vertete zot i ztyre viseve. Greket ne vetvete njihen si popull jo tolerant, popull pa shume vizion dhe te ngurte, pe ne menyre fanatike kapen pas fese se tyre, qe ska asgje te perbashket me fene e Pellazgeve, fe e cila i solli atyre lavdine e pamerituar...
PA dashur ti largohem temes se ketushme...dua te them se ne historine e Pellazgeve, Ilireve,Albaneve e Shqipatreve ka nej hapesire historike, qe nuk ndodh me asnje popull ne bote. Kjo per vete arsyen se barbarizmi Armeno/Grek beri qe te marre ne dore drejtimin e perandorise (por jo perandorine se ajo udhehiqen nga ligje dhe rregullate shkraujtura me shekuj, pra pronat ngelen te Pellazgeve), qe te cilet nen zjarrin dhe tutelen historike Armeno/Greke humben vetedijen. Ne kete periudhe njihet qarte se u formua Roma... Romaket u formuan si shkeputje e Pellazgeve prej tuteles Bizntine Armeno/Greke, te cilet pushtuan pothuajse nje pjese te madhe te botes se civilizuar nga Arabia deri ne Angli. Per kete po ju sjell nje shembull te vogel. Nje baron Anglez (sir), mori pemen e fisit te tij, dhe e coi mbrapsht deri ne te parin te fisit te tij qe formoi emrin e tyre (do te me falni por nuk jua them dot ne kete moment emrin jo se nuk mundem, por sepse me duhet te rikthehem shuem shenimeve per ta gjetur dhe nuk ka rendesi per kete teme), dhe gjeti se i pari i fisit te tyre, ishte nje Romak i cili shtepine dhe fisin e tij e ksihte diku ne rrethinat e Prishtine, pra te nje vendi Pellazg. Ai me krenari edeh sot e kesaj dite ka bere nje sere emisionesh televizive ne Angli, (njerin prej te cileve une kam pare) dhe deklaron se prejardhja e tij eshte Pellazge prej Romakeve, pra me pak fjale Shqiptare.
Keto pak fakte qe une rremujshem i kam permbledhur ketu, tregojne se nuk ka patoru kurre Helene qe te zoteronin Pellzgjine, pra perandorine e Pellazgeve, qene vetvete ishin te perbere prej fisesh/principatash te shumta qe se bashku perbenin Pellazget, por si fillese flisnin nje gjuhe, kishin te njejta zakone etj siguriht edhe gjera te ndrsyhme, qe cuan ne formimin e shteteve tevecanta dhe shperberjen e perandorise Pellazge te madhe. Pretendimi Grek per Maqedonine ne fakt eshte qesharak, kur dihet se Maqedonasit ishin Maqedonas jo Helene. Ato skishin si te ishin njekohesisht edhe Helene edhe Maqedonas. Ato thjesht ishin Pellazge. Po te shikoni edhe sot ne trojet Maqedonase ne Greqi, aty gjen mbi 75% popullsi shqiptare (pasardhesit autoktone te Pellazgeve sot ne bote) referuar pronesise mbi token qe ato kane, dhe mbi 85% ne krahenen e ashtuquajtur te Maqedonise se sotme, ku sigurisht nuk ka aspak vend per ish te quajturit Maqedonas, qe ne vetvete jane Sllave, nje shtojce apo atavizem i Bullgareve. Keto troje jo vetem qe jane Pellage, por edhe MAqedonasit nuk ka si te jene Helene/Greke, por vetem Pellazge.
Tani te kthehemi tek feja ne Shqiperi:
- Feja e krishtere ishte e para fe qe u fut ne perandorine Pellage, sjelle nga lufteraret Romake qe e sollen ate nga Jeruzalemi. Sigurisht nje pjese e ketyre lufterareve sollen ndikimin Kristian (shumica e tyre), dhe nje pjses shume e vogel e tyre sollen ndokimin cifut. Kjo spjegon edhe lulezimin e kishave te para te krishtera por edhe gjetjen e kishave te vjetra cifute ne trojet Pellage. Eshte per tu habitur se pse jane gjetur ndikime te cifuteve ne trojet tona...por sic e dini ju studiusit shqiptare ju hodhen ne gryke politikes dhe harruan se ishin specialiste qe duhej ti sherbenin brezave...keshtu qe ky eshtre i vetmi spjegim per keto kisha cifute we ne fund te fundit nuk paten ndonje ndikim te madh ne fene e perqenduar te pellazgeve, qe u be Kristianizmi, dhe zoterit e shumte pellazge (te ashtuquajtur greke) u zevendesuan me kristianizmin...por qe sigurisht si fanatike qe ishin Armenet e rinj, ju pershtaten fese se perqaseshme kristiano/Sllave asaj Orthodokse, qe ne vetvete nuk eshte asjge me teper se nnje version i fese se Krishtere.
Kjo fe, pra feja e krishtere, ka qene feja mbizoteruese dhe e vetme ne perandorine e Pellazgeve deri ne shekulin e 15, kur hordhite Osmane sollen ndikimin e fese Islam. Sidoqofte, kjo fe, feja islame kurre nuk ndikoi mbi Pellazget/Irliret ose Arberit ne kohen e pushtimit Otoman, dei ne ate mase sa te humbase fizionomine e tij si popull. Feja Islame qe erdhi ne Arberi (tani me si verisoni me i ri i pellazgeve), ishte nej mashe per ti shpetuar ndikimit dhe asimilimit te pellazgeve si fare, nga shtypja obskuranstiste NeoArmeno/Helene, per te uzurpuar historine e Pellazgeve qe ti jepnin NeoArmeneve nje vend te qendrueshem dhe ne emer te ri ate HELEN/Grek. Kjo perqaje e fese se re islame ishte nje mbrojtje e mire e Arberve qe ti kundervihen asimilimit.
Kjo spjegon edhe ate natyreshmeri te bashkejetes se (te ashtuquajturve)muslimane/islame shqiptqare me t ekrishteret, martesat midis tyre, dhe siguristh bashkejeteses pa asnje konflikt midis ketyre dy feve ne nje popull te vetem.
Kjo eshte pasi Shqiptaret (tani versioni me i ri i Arberve) nuk jane e nuk ndjehen ialame apo muslimane. Ato gezojne te drejten te peqafojene cdo fe qe deshirojne, ose ate qe ne mijera vjet kane mbartur...ose ate qe ne disa qindra vjet u detyruan te perqafojne...kjo eshte e drjete e vetvendosjes, pasi ne thelb te gjithe Shqiptaret jane te krishtere...te kthyer ne nje forme ose ne nje tjeter ne muslimane/islame.
Sa e si ndikon kjo fe ne shqiperi, eshte me se e qarte kur shikojme fermrat shqiptare, meshkujt shqiptare dhe sa te "ndikuar jane ato nga zokonet e prapambetura te fese islame (jo te fese se paster islame) por te ndikimeve radikale te saj....
Per mendimin tim, nuk ka asnje redesi sa shume apo sa pak mundohet ndonjeri te tregoi ndikimin apo vetite e fese islame ne shqiperi...ajo ngelet nej fe e huazuar dhe qe per shume pak do te zevendesohet nga gjeneratat me nje fe tjeter...ose do te jete nje fe e civilizuar krejt ndryshe nga ajo me ndikim aziatik....
Ky eshte thjesht nje mendim privat, por faktet historike qe une kam sjelle ketu, jane mese te verteta....dhe eshte turpi i studiusve shqiptare ne fushen e kultures se lashte qe nuk e sjllin kete ne tryeze...
Ju uroj te gjitheve te jeni besimtare te zotit jo te feve...pasi te gjtha fete i referohen vetem nje ZOTI...i cili eshte KRIJUESI!

----------

